# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs

## WernerE

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Das ist mein erster Beitrag:

Ich bin 56 Jahre alt. Anfang April habe ich mich nach der Da Vinci-Methode in Gronau einer radikalen Prostatektomie unterzogen. Bis dahin habe ich zugegebener Maßen geschludert und meinen PSA-Wert auf 9,6 anwachsen lassen. Ich dachte, dass homöopathische Behandlung auch wirksam sein könnte. 

Die OP habe ich bestens überstanden. Allerdings stellte sich mein Tumor schon als kapselübergreifend heraus. Die Samenblasen waren befallen. In den Lymphen ist nichts festgestellt worden. Also ein T3b-Tumor, Gleasonscore 4 + 3. Im Anschluss an die Heilbehandlung in Bad Oexen wurde ein PSA co 0,47 gemessen. Mein Urologe riet mir zu einer Strahlentherapie, die ich auch über mich ergehen ließ. PSA-Werte: 0,34 - 0,32 - 0,30 - 0,33. Bei der letzten Messung teilte er mir mit, dass in 4 Wochen (nun noch 2,5 Wochen) noch einmal gemessen würde und er dann, wenn die letzte Messung keine Fehlmessung war, eine Hormonbehandlung einleiten würde.

Darüber habe ich so einiges gelesen und mächtig Angst bekommen. Ich habe mir eine Zweit-Meinung bei einem weiteren Urologen eingeholt. Der riet zu einer Antiandrogen-Therapie, die weit weniger Nebenwirkungen mit sich bringen würde. Darüber hinaus riet er zu einem PET/CT, um kleinste Tumorzellenansiedlungen sichtbar zu machen, um sie dann ggf. operativ zu bekämpfen. Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass das letzte Bauchraum-MRT und das Knochenzyntigram keine Metastasen nachgewiesen haben.

Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich mich bei Fachausdrücken möglicher Weise nicht korrekt ausgedrückt habe. Was könnt Ihr mir raten?

----------


## BurgerH

> Darüber habe ich so einiges gelesen und mächtig Angst bekommen. Ich habe mir eine Zweit-Meinung bei einem weiteren Urologen eingeholt. Der riet zu einer Antiandrogen-Therapie, die weit weniger Nebenwirkungen mit sich bringen würde. Darüber hinaus riet er zu einem PET/CT, um kleinste Tumorzellenansiedlungen sichtbar zu machen, um sie dann ggf. operativ zu bekämpfen. Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass das letzte Bauchraum-MRT und das Knochenzyntigram keine Metastasen nachgewiesen haben.
> 
> Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich mich bei Fachausdrücken möglicher Weise nicht korrekt ausgedrückt habe. Was könnt Ihr mir raten?


Hallo,

mit der Antiandrogen-Behandlung (Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich) hat Dein Urologe Recht. Sie hat bedeutende weniger Nebenwirkungen als die Behandlung mit der Spritze, die zu einer medikamentösen Kastration führt, mit all den Nebenwirkungen einer Kastration.

Die S3-Leitlinien halten die Antiandrogen-Behandlung für gleichwertig. Erst beim fortschrittenen PK, gemessen an einem PSA-Wert von 500 soll die Spritze gegenüber den Tabletten Vorteile haben.

Ein PET/CT bringt frühestens ab einem PSA-Wert größer 1,0 etwas; besser ab 2,0.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Ich hatte vor 13 Jahren fast denselben Befund. Bei mir waren noch die Lymphknoten befallen. Mit einer Bestrahlung und einer 11 monatigen Hormontherapie, allerdings mit Spritze und Tabletten, einer sogenannten maximalen HT habe ich den Prostatakrebs in den Griff bekommen.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hansjörg,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Die hat mich schon etwas beruhigt. 
Machst Du gegenwärtig noch eine Therapie?
Warum ist man bei Die damals mit einer maximalen HT angefangen? Weil man die Antiandrogen-Behandlung noch nicht kannte?

Danke schon mal für Deine Mühe.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Werner,

wie Hansjörg habe auch ich mit einer Maximalen Hormontherapie (Cosadex 50 und Zoladex) angefangen, und zwar auf Rat meines Urologen bei PSA > 200 und Fernmetastasen. Ich weiss, dass diese Therapie starke unerwünschte Nebenwirkugen mit sich bringen kann, doch gehöre ich zu jener Gruppe, die dabei gut wegkommt. Mit verschiedenen Hormontherapien, Chemotherapie (Taxotere) und gezielten Bestrahlungen von vereinzelten Knochenmetastasen bin nun seit mehr als 12 Jahren unterwegs, und zwar mit einer durchaus akzeptablen bis guten Lebensqualität. Schau Dir mal meine Einträge bei myprostate (Link siehe unten) an.

Ohne Dir etwas vorschlagen zu wollen meine ich, an Deiner Stelle würde ich vorerst einmal testen, ob eine Hormontherapie Deine Angst wirklich rechtfertrige. Bei Versagen der Behandlung oder schweren Nebenwirkungen kann sie ja jederzeit abgebrochen werden. Was allerdings nicht augenblicklich wirkt, weil die vorhandenen Medikamente vom Körper zuerst abgebaut werden müssen.

Mit besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Hansjörg,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Die hat mich schon etwas beruhigt. 
> Machst Du gegenwärtig noch eine Therapie?
> Warum ist man bei Die damals mit einer maximalen HT angefangen? Weil man die Antiandrogen-Behandlung noch nicht kannte?
> 
> Danke schon mal für Deine Mühe.


Hallo,

keine Ahnung, aber auch in der Medizin soll es Fortschritte geben.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Casodex war damals recht teuer und zeitweilig war die Monotherapie mit 150 mg am Tag in Deutschland auch nicht zugelassen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Werner,
so ganz kann ich den Optimismus von Jürg und Hansjörg nicht teilen.
1.) Es hat Dich leider in einem frühen Alter erwischt (bei mir war es auch schon mit 55), da sind die PCA's i.a. deutlich agressiver als in höherem Alter.
2.)  Da bei Dir die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nicht die gewünschte  Wirkung hatte, bedeutet das eine systemische Erkrankung, die in Deinem  Fall sehr tückisch werden kann.
Zur genaueren Abklärung solltest Du  eine umfassende pathologische Zweitbefundung des entfernten  Prostatagewebes machen lassen und darauf die weitere Therapie aufbauen  (lassen).
Ich will keinen Teufel an die Wand malen, doch sollte man  die verfügbaren diagnostischen Möglichkeiten für die  Therapieentscheidung nutzen. Wenn sich dann ein "harmloser" Untermieter  zeigt, ist es ja gut und Du kannst beruhigt die jetzige Therapie weiterführen.
Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen.
Grüße,  
 Peter

----------


## M Schostak

> Allerdings stellte sich mein Tumor schon als kapselübergreifend heraus. Die Samenblasen waren befallen. In den Lymphen ist nichts festgestellt worden. Also ein T3b-Tumor, Gleasonscore 4 + 3.


Über den Status der Lymphknoten steht hier nichts - sind welche entfernt worden? Wie viele waren das und ggf. wieviele davon waren befallen?
Wie sieht es mit dem Absetzungsrand aus - war der negativ, also tumorfrei?



> mit der Antiandrogen-Behandlung (Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich) hat Dein Urologe Recht.



Das sehe ich anders.
 Bicalutamid maskiert in dieser Situation nur den PSA-Verlauf 
Persistierendes PSA trotz Strahlentherapie heißt für mich fraglich positive Lymphknoten.
Wenn keine entfernt wurden, sollte man eine sekundäre laparoskopische Lymphknotenentfernung (mit oder ohne Roboter egal) erwägen.
Wenn welche entfernt wurden, ist es wichtig, ob sie befallen waren und in welchem Außmaß (Anzahl befallen/Anzahl entfernte LK).
Ggf. wäre in der Tat eine PET/CT richtig, um den LK zu finden (und dann zu entfernen).
Unter Bicalutamid wird der Stoffwechsel blockiert und das PET/CT kann nichts mehr zeigen (s.o., Maskierung).
Im Übrigen bedeutet ein derart niedriges PSA natürlich keine akute Lebensgefahr. Ich würde das PSA also ohne Therapie weiter steigen lassen und zw. 1 und 2 ng/ml eine PET/CT machen.

herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## M Schostak

> Es hat Dich leider in einem frühen Alter erwischt (bei mir war es auch schon mit 55), da sind die PCA's i.a. deutlich aggressiver als in höherem Alter.


Interessante Spekulation - leider falsch. Gleason 9 bleibt Gleason 9.
 Richtig ist, dass Jüngere eine längere Lebenserwartung haben. Deshalb ist das Risiko höher, an einem langsam wachsenden Krebs wie dem Pca zu sterben. 

Herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Stempel

Danke dafür... 


> Interessante Spekulation - leider falsch. Gleason 9 bleibt Gleason 9.
>  Richtig ist, dass Jüngere eine längere Lebenserwartung haben. Deshalb ist das Risiko höher, an einem langsam wachsenden Krebs wie dem Pca zu sterben.


Ich warte schon länger auf eine gute fachmännische Antwort auf die Spekulation. 

Für Werner, ich habe auch nun schon etwa ein Jahr die vollständige Hormonbehandlung (LNRH Analogon Tranantone+Bicatulamid 50mg/Tag). Außer stark erhöhter Leberwerte, die offenbar durch Bicatulamid kamen, habe ich keine zusätzlichen Nebenwirkungen. 

Ich treibe aber kräftig Sport, um Müdigkeiten und Initiativarmut los zu werden. Das geht gut. 

Nach meinem Verständnis ist das für mich (für Dich?) der letzte Schuss zur Heilung. Bei Rückfällen danach heilt nichts mehr, dann verlängert noch der Mantel der Palliation das Leben ein wenig (länger?). Also immer 'ran an die Hormontherapie. Ich hoffe auf Tötung einzelner sonst (PET, Szintigramm) nich nachweisbarer Tumorzellen, die die Hormonbehandlung als sichtbar große Metastase nicht killen kann. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## WernerE

Allen schon einmal herzlichen Dank für die Kommentare und Ratschläge. Also: Bei mir ist eine Vielzahl von Lymphknoten während der OP entnommen worden. Keiner der Lymphknoten war befallen. Wieviele genau entnommen worden sind, weiß ich nicht genau. Ich zitiere mal die Histologie aus dem Krankenhausbericht, die Euch sicherlich mehr sagt, als mir:

Beiderseits kapselüberschreitendes Prostatakarzinom (z. T. duktales Adenokarzinom). Präparationsränder und Absetzungsränder tumorfrei. Samenblasen bds. karzinominfiltriert. Metastasenfreie Lymphknoten pelvin bds. UICC-Klassifikation: pT3b pN0 (0/14) Mx R0; im Sinne des Stadiums III (UICC) Gleason´s Grade: 7 (4+3) Tumorvolumen: 7,29 ml. 

Bitte kommentiert doch die Sachlage auf dieser Basis weiter. Ich bin für jede Meldung dankbar.

Gruß Werner

----------


## M Schostak

> Beiderseits kapselüberschreitendes Prostatakarzinom (z. T. duktales Adenokarzinom). Präparationsränder und Absetzungsränder tumorfrei. Samenblasen bds. karzinominfiltriert. Metastasenfreie Lymphknoten pelvin bds. UICC-Klassifikation: pT3b pN0 (0/14) Mx R0; im Sinne des Stadiums III (UICC) Gleason´s Grade: 7 (4+3) Tumorvolumen: 7,29 ml.


Lieber Werner,

Ich fasse zusammen:
Lokal fortgeschrittenes Pca, schlecht differenziert. Ränder frei. Es sind ausreichend Lymphknoten entfernt worden (14) und keiner war befallen.
PSA nie Null, aktuell leichter biochemischer Progress, keine Symptome. Eine Nachbestrahlung der Loge ist erfolgt.  Knochenszintigramm negativ. 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Vermutung, dass wahrscheinlich ein oder mehrere weitere Lymphknoten (außerhalb des typischen Gebiets) befallen sind. Eine PET/CT-Untersuchung in diesem niedrigen PSA-Bereich bringt nichts (ich meine, man sieht den Herd noch nicht).

Keine akute Gefahr; Ich rate zum Warten ohne jede Therapie. Zwischen 1 und 2,5 ng/ml sollte man zum Einen das Szintigramm wiederholen und zum Anderen eine PET/CT-Untersuchung machen.
Zeigt sich darin ein gut erreichbarer, singulärer  Herd (im Bauch), würde zumindest ich ihn laparoskopisch entfernen (das sehen nicht alle so), ist er schlecht erreichbar, sollte er bestrahlt werden.
Spricht das PSA darauf nicht an, muss man in weiterer Folge an eine Hormonbeeinflussung denken. Ich würde frühestens ab 2 ng/ml und nur mit Bicalutamid 150 anfangen.
Wenn es gut läuft, brauchst Du vielleicht niemals Hormone - zumindest sind die genannten Konzepte sicher gut geeignet, das möglichst weit nach hinten zu verschieben.

Herzliche Grüße,

Martin Schostak

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Herr Professor Schostak,

ganz herzlichen Dank für die in meiner Situation doch beruhigenden Worte. Ich habe heute einen weiteren PSA-Wert erhalten: 0,35. Also wieder leicht gestiegen. Mitte Januar 2013 lasse ich nochmals messen und habe dann einen Gesprächstermin bei meinem Urologen. Gerne würde ich dann noch einmal um Rat bitten.

Bis dahin allen frohe Weihnachten und die Gabe, die Krankheit ab und an hinten anzustellen.

Werner

----------


## M Schostak

Lieber Werner,
zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung 0,34, jetzt 0,35 - da gibt es wegen der Messungenauigkeit gar keinen Unterschied.
Also: Ruhe bewahren!

Schöne Weihnachten und herzliche Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

ich hole mir zwischenzeitlich Rat bei einem Doktor der Naturheilkunde. Einige Mittel, die das Abwehrsystem des Körpers stärken (sollen), nehme ich auch ein. Der Doktor rät mir nun zu einer Misteltherapie abgestimmt auf meine Tumorerkrankung (pT3b). Er verspricht sich davon, dass das Wachstum des Tumors dadurch gestoppt, oder sogar rückläufig sein wird.

Auf meine Frage, wie teuer denn so eine Therapie sein wird, teilte er mir mit, dass Urologen sie sogar verschreiben könnten und die Krankenkassen die Kosten tragen würden. Es sei eine weithin medizinisch akzeptierte Behandlung.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Misteltherapie? Gibt es Gründe, die dafür, oder dagegen sprechen?

Viele Grüße und wie schon gesagt: Trotz allem frohe Festtage! Werner

----------


## RalfDm

> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Misteltherapie? Gibt es Gründe, die dafür, oder dagegen sprechen?


Hallo WErner,

darüber kannst Du hier nachlesen.

Ralf

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hole mir zwischenzeitlich Rat bei einem Doktor der Naturheilkunde. Einige Mittel, die das Abwehrsystem des Körpers stärken (sollen), nehme ich auch ein. Der Doktor rät mir nun zu einer Misteltherapie abgestimmt auf meine Tumorerkrankung (pT3b). Er verspricht sich davon, dass das Wachstum des Tumors dadurch gestoppt, oder sogar rückläufig sein wird.
> Auf meine Frage, wie teuer denn so eine Therapie sein wird, teilte er mir mit, dass Urologen sie sogar verschreiben könnten und die Krankenkassen die Kosten tragen würden. Es sei eine weithin medizinisch akzeptierte Behandlung.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Misteltherapie? Gibt es Gründe, die dafür, oder dagegen sprechen? Viele Grüße und wie schon gesagt: Trotz allem frohe Festtage! Werner


 Hallo Werner,
es gibt schon auch eine schulmedizinische Meinung zum Thema: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19153707

*Eine kritische Bewertung der Phytotherapie des Prostatakarzinoms*
PD Dr. F.G.E. Perabo, E.C. von Löw, R. Siener, J. Ellinger, S.C. Müller, P.J. Bastian Urologe A. 2009 Mar;48(3):270-1, 274-83. doi: 10.1007/s00120-008-1929-5
*
Zusammenfassung*
Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom setzen zunehmend phytotherapeutische Substanzen zusätzlich zur konventionellen Therapie ein. Das gewünschte Ziel ist in der Regel, das körpereigene Immunsystem zu unterstützen, das Tumorleiden zu bekämpfen, die Hoffnung eine therapiebedingte Morbidität zu minimieren und die Lebensqualität zu verbessern und letztlich auch die Sorge vor dem Versagen der konventionellen Tumortherapie. Eine Vielzahl von Phytosubstanzen werden als potentielle Präparate zur Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms beworben. Das Ziel dieser Arbeit ist die Differenzierung zwischen den präventiven und therapeutischen Ansätzen und zu evaluieren, welche Phytosubstanzen tatsächlich für einen Einsatz in der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms geeignet sein können. Hierzu wurden die präklinischen In-vitro- und In-vivo-Daten sowie alle klinischen Studien zu den Phytosubstanzen wie Genistein, Lycopin, Epigallokatechingallat, Resveratrol und Mistel bewertet. *Die dargestellten Daten zeigen, dass derzeit keinerlei klinische Beweise vorliegen, die belegen, dass Phytosubstanzen einen therapeutischen Nutzen in Bezug auf Tumorrezidiv oder Überleben haben. Auch die Frage zur besseren Immunfunktion und Lebensqualität bleibt offen*. Manche dieser Phytosubstanzen könnten aber eine Rolle in der Prävention des Prostatakarzinoms spielen.

*Spende das Geld doch lieber der Krebshilfe!
*
An die Phyto-Jünger: Ihr dürft jetzt über mich herfallen...;-)

Herzliche Grüße für ein geruhsames Fest

Martin Schostak

----------


## Hvielemi

> An die Phyto-Jünger: Ihr dürft jetzt über mich herfallen...;-)


Wie wär's mit diesem Kraut statt Misteln?


Die vielgeschmähte Chemotherapie des Prostatekrebses basiert auf dem hochgiftigen Eibenextrakt.
Auch eine Phytotherapie!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Werner,
was meint denn Dein _Doktor der Naturheilkunde_ zu dem Artikel des Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum (dkfz.)

Die Mistel in der Krebstherapie:
http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...ung/mistel.php




Freundliche Grüße
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Mistel in der Krebstherapie:
> http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...ung/mistel.php


Einfach köstlich, was man da so liest:




> Die Mistel wurde schon von den Kelten als Heilpflanze  verwendet. Ihre Heiler schrieben der Pflanze neben der Wirkung auf den  Körper auch einen magischen Einfluss zu. Auch die antike "Signaturlehre"  wurde in der Geschichte der Medizin immer wieder aufgegriffen. Nach  deren Konzepten lässt sich die Heilwirkung einer Pflanze aus dem  Aussehen erschließen: Mistelpflanzen als Baumparasiten galten demnach  als geeignete Mittel gegen Erkrankungen, die wie Krebs als "Parasit" des  Menschen verstanden wurden. 
> Rudolf Steiner, der Begründer der  Anthroposophie, schlug den pflanzlichen Schmarotzer vor rund hundert  Jahren für die Krebstherapie vor, aus  geisteswissenschaftlich-weltanschaulichen Überlegungen heraus. Die  Ärztin Ita Wegman griff seine Anregungen auf. Für beide spielte das  "Immaterielle", was nicht mit den Sinnen wahrnehmbar sei, eine große  Rolle bei der Entwicklung der anthroposophischen Konzepte von Gesundheit  und Krankheit.


Aber die Misteltherapie hält sich nun schon seit mehr als 2000 Jahren, ...


... also muss da doch was dransein.

MINDESTENS ein Placebo-forte-Effekt   :Peinlichkeit: )

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Werner,
wenn Du in die Schatzkiste der Mutter Natur greifen willst, kann ich Dir noch eine andere Empfehlung geben:  In der  Klinik für Tumorbiologie wird eine freie Studie mit Modifiziertem  Citruspektin (MCP) betrieben. Ansprechpartner ist dort Dr. Azemar. MCP  enthält im wesentlichen Inhaltsstoffe von Schalen von Citrusfrüchten und  Äpfeln und behindert die Metastasierung. Die Wirkung entsteht dabei  durch Hemmung der Tumorzellenadhäsion.

Literatur: Pienta KJ, Naik  H, Akhtar A, et al. Inhibition of spontaneous metastasis in a rat  prostate cancer model by oral administration of modified citrus pectin.  Journal of the National Cancer Institute, Vol. 87 (5), 348, 1995.

Ich wende es z.Zt. begleitend zur Taxotere-Chemo an. Da ich aber noch gleichzeitig auch noch div. Chin. Heilpilzpulver, Brokkolisprossen, Grüntee und Gamma-Tocotrienol zu mir nehme, kann ich nichts genaues im einzeln sagen. Die Chemo ist aber in den bisherigen 14 Wochen sowohl in den Nebenwirkungen wie auch im PSA-Verlauf geradezu ausgezeichnet verlaufen, was in meinem Fall nicht unbedingt zu erwarten war.

Viele Grüße,
Peter

meine PCA-Historie:  http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=111

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank erst einmal für die vielen Meldungen und Ratschläge. Ein wenig beißender Spott war ja auch dabei. Das fasse ich aber auch gar nicht negativ auf. Ich habe mich selbst bislang nie um Naturheilmittel gekümmert. Ich war ja auch nahezu nie krank. Meine Frau habe ich immer milde belächelt, wenn sie das eine, oder andere Bio-Präparat zu sich genommen, oder mich auf gesunde Ernährungsweise hingewiesen hat. 

Nun sieht die Welt bei mir anders aus. Ob ich mich wirklich zur Misteltherapie entschließen werde, sei dahingestellt. Da bin ich bis jetzt noch dem Martin Schostak sehr nahe, der mir rät, das Geld "lieber der Deutschen Krebshilfe zu spenden".

Ich muss jedenfalls Mitte Januar wieder zum Urologen und meine neuen PSA-Werte abholen. Mit dem werde ich das weitere Vorgehen besprechen und mich dann auch wieder an dieses Forum wenden. Die Tipps und Ratschläge, die ich hier bekommen habe, sind jedenfalls unbezahlbar.

----------


## meni.li.

*Eine kritische Bewertung der Phytotherapie des Prostatakarzinoms

Ein Gewürz macht noch keine gute Suppe


anders die............... 0815 Studie.....................Der aggressive Patient

Auszug: Forum 5/2009

Hallo liebe Forumteilnehmer !

Habe ja letztens nach PSA Verläufen gefragt die wie bei mir sich an Hand der Verdopplungszeiten erhöhen anstatt wie üblich verkürzen.
Nun hab ich bis jetzt weder eine Rückmeldung erhalten noch konnten mir auch nicht Langzeit Erfahrene ,Angagierte irgendwelche Fallbeispiele nennen.
Hier und anhand meiner gleichbleibenden immer niedrig werdender Verdopplungszeit seh ich den Erfolg meiner Eigenstudie bestätigt.
Nun hab ich weder einen Haustierkrebs noch spricht meine Ausgangssituation für einen günstigen Verlauf.
Also Summa Sumarum:

" Wenns bei mir funktioniert warum auch nicht bei andern"!

Also machen Wir eine Studie !

Aufnahmekriterien:

SPORT
------
Alle 48 Std. aktiv durch Sport schwitzen. Bei mir wars eine Std Joggen, bei dem Einen oder Anderen braucht vielleicht mehr oder auch viel weniger, je nach körperlicher Verfassung. Was am besten jeder selber und der hinzugezogene Hausarzt beurteilen und überprüfen muß.

SCHWITZEN
-----------
Nach jeder sportlichen Betätigung erst warm und dann Eiskalt abduschen.
Wobei da der Hausarzt und ein´langsames Herantasten genauso gefragt ist.

ERNÄHRUNG
-----------
Eine Ernährungsumstellung auf kalorienarme, Zucker, Milchprodukt und salzarme Ernährung hin zur basischen Ernährung.
Tägl. Salat, Obst, grünen Tee, 1/2 L Tomatensaft, abends Seefisch.

NEM
----
Granatapfel fermentiert in Kapselform, 4 Stk vor dem Zubett gehen.
Rabatt vom Hersteller ????????? Ich frag nach.

Dies alles konsequent durchziehen, monatlich PSA und einige Blutmarker messen und nach 3 Monaten eine erste Bilanz ziehen.

Die Teilnahme auf 90 Personen beschränken da dies auch einen wesentlichen tel. und statistischen Zeitaufwand für mich bedeutet.

Hervorheben möcht ich das der Sinn und Zweck dieser "Studie" für die "Betroffenen " selbst gedacht ist. Negative Nebenwirkungen sind mir nicht bekannt. 

In gewisser Weise seh ich das Ganze wie Hyperthermie, Kyrotherapie, Aktivierung Dentritische Zellen in Einem und alles auf aktiver, natürlicher Stimmulierung des eigenen Imunsystems mit PSA Verdopplungszeiten von :

Anfang ca. 100 Tage
nach 5 Monaten auf ca. 220 Tage
bei GL 9 seit 1 3/4 Jahren ohne Therapie

Einzige Vorraussetzung eine positive Einstellung zum Ganzen und gestärkt durch die Verbundenheit in der Gruppe.

3 Monate deines Lebens
????????????????BIST DU DABEI ????????????????????????

Ab Morgen Tel: 0177 /8988484 Klausi 

Ein Jahr später!Studie 0815 !

OP 2005, Gl 9, Ausg. PSA 100, Chemo 2006, HT 2005-Aug.07, ab Sept 07 ohne Therapie.

Wie die Zeit vergeht !

Nun ist über ein Jahr vergangen seit ich mit meiner Studie begonnen habe.

Der PSA steht bei 6,9

Die Verdopplungszeit übers Jahr gerechnet bei ca. 240 Tage.


Klausi.

P.S. Fast vergessen, Teilnehmerzahl konstant 

..................................................  .....................EINER

12/2009

Hallo Dieter und Interessierte !

Habe die Schlagzahl des Sports und der Eisduschen auf täglich erhöht.
Seitem sind meine Probleme mit der vererbten Venenschwäche und den daraus folgenden Schmerzen erheblich zurückgegangen.

Granatapfelextract hat seine Wirkung auf den PSA verloren.

PSA Verdopplungszeit wieder bei ca. 100-120 Tage wie vor 2 Jahren.

Auszug über die monatlichen Laborwerte,
Bildgebende Verfahren korrelierten mit dem PSA Verlauf.
Auszug:

10/2008 PSA 2,37 Avodart u. Proscar abgesetzt Alle 48 Std. 1 Std. schwitzen (Sport) anschl.
Heiß-Eiskalt-Duschen.
11/08 PSA 2,75------------- 123 Tage verdopplungszeit 
12/08 PSA 3,39 l ------------119 T
1/09 PSA 3,50--------------608 T Grana cor zusätzl.
2/09 PSA 4,62---------------70 T krank
3/09 PSA 4,89--------------293 T
4/09 PSA 4.91------------ 6623 T
5/09 PSA 5,06------------- 600 T
6/09 PSA 5,76------------- 144 T ab hier Granaprostan
7/09 PSA 5,00-------------------
Gewicht 75,5 Kg
9.09 PSA 6,90--------------344T
11/09PSA 9,99 --------------119T
Bei Süüsigkeiten Exzessen,Kohlehydratreicher Ernährung, Erkältung, Gewicht über 80 kg zog das PSA sofort an. (siehe Profil)

DNA Zytometrie Untersuchungen aus OP Material von 2005 zu 2009 ergaben eine tetraploide Entwicklung hin zu diploid. ( Anfrage bei Prof. Böcking.. "Keine Ahnung")

War`n das schöne Zeiten !

Jetzt können die Theorie-Jünger über mich herfallen
  ( Ein bischen Spass muß sein !)

Neujahrswünsche
P.S.  für uns:         das ALLES so bleibt wie es ist und uns ....................Daniel Schmidt und ...............................................Pro  f. Schoschtak ..........................bei guter Gesundheit erhalten bleiben.

klausi












*

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Klausi

Mein Brille gibt den Fettdruck reicht unlesbar wieder.

Hvielemi

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Klausi,

vielen Dank für deinen interessanten Erfahrungsbrericht, der Fettdruck über den ganzen Text wäre nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen, ich fand es auch inhaltlich interessant genug.
Auch den weiteren Fortgang deiner Erkrankung in deinem Profil habe ich mir angesehen: Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolgt bei deiner jetzt eingeschlagenen Therapie.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

heute war mein Termin beim Urologen. Der PSA ist in den letzten 4 Wochen von 0,35 auf 0,38 angestiegen. Ich bin mit ihm übereingekommen, die nächsten 3 Monate weiter abzuwarten. Mein Urologe ist der Auffassung, dass man ab PSA 1,0 ernsthaft an eine Hormontherapie, gleich welcher Art, denken sollte. Er sieht die Möglichkeit, die Martin Schostak mir aufgezeigt hat, nämlich bis 1,0, oder 2,5 zu warten, auch, um dann mittels PET-CT den Herd ausfindig zu machen. Er glaubt aber, dass, selbst wenn der Herd (befallener Lymphknoten) operativ entfernt wird, meine PSA-Werte auf kurz oder lang wieder steigen würden.


Für Eure Kommentare bin ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Werner,

Dein Profil zeigt, dass Dein PK wohl systemisch geworden ist; schon die Kapselübershreitung lässt das als durchaus möglich erscheinen und die PSA-Werte nach Bestrahlung zeigen steigende Tendenz. Der Anstieg ist aber nicht derart alarmierend (obwohl die PSAVZ nur rund 8 Monate beträgt), dass sofort reagiert werden müsste. .

An Deiner Stelle würde ich dem Rat Deines Urologen folgen und mich mit einer Hormontherapie vertraut machen. Natürlich könnte man auch zuwarten, um dann möglicherweise einen operablen (oder vielleicht auch inoperablen) Herd zu finden, doch wäre auch nach einer Op eines Herdes die Lage unsicher, weil Mikrometastasen irgendwo fern von einem Herd versteckt sein können. Das befürchtet ja auch Martin Schostak.

Mit besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Natürlich könnte man auch zuwarten, um dann möglicherweise einen operablen (oder vielleicht auch inoperablen) Herd zu finden, ...


Lieber Werner
Zu dieser Variante von Jürg habe ich Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn auch in einem bezüglich Gleason, Historie und VZ anders gelagerten Fall:

Nach teilweise widersprüchlichen Stellungnahmen von Martin Schostak und Daniel Schmidt zur Bestrahlung hatte ich zugewartet, bis Bildgebung ein Ergebnis zeigen sollte. Es war dann PSA um 4 ng/ml. Das MRT war negativ, aber im PSMA-PET sah man einige Lymphmetastasen, die dann als nicht sinnvoll operabel oder bestrahlbar taxiert wurden, unter anderem auch, weil von weiteren, _noch_ kleinen Metastasen ausgegangen werden musste. Ich hab mich dann gleich in die AHT 'geflüchtet'. Es mag bitter sein, aber wenn der Krebs mal aus der Kapsel draussen ist, lässt er sich kaum mehr einfangen.
Und dennoch: 
Subjektiv tat es mir gut, ein Bild von diesem unangenehmen Gesellen in meinem Körper zu haben.

Noch ein anderer Aspekt: 
Ein Abwarten bis z.B. PSA 2.5 ng/ml gibt Dir bei konstanter VZ zwei Jahre Hormontherapie-freie Zeit und hinterher vielleicht ein Bild.
Wie vergnüglich diese Zeit sei im Wissen um den wachsenden Krebs im Körper, ist auch nicht so sicher, aber körperlich ist die AHT schon kein Sonntagsspaziergang.

Wie immer bleibt der Entscheid beim autonomen Patienten.
Da kann der Ratgeber nur die Varianten aufzeigen in der Hoffnung, Du findest die für Dich richtige.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit darüber geschrieben, dass ich mich für eine Misteltherapie interessiere. Die Antworten hierauf pendelten sich zwischen Spott und Zuspruch ein. Der Gedanke an die Therapie hat mich nach dem Motto "schaden tut es keinesfalls" nie los gelassen. Nun bin ich auf das Gemeinschaftskrankenhaus Herdecke gestoßen. Die haben sich dort auf anthroposophische Heilansätze spezialisiert. Ich habe dort vorgesprochen und die Ärztin riet mir zu einer "Hochdosis-Misteltherapie". Das würde aber nur stationär und bei Patienten, die körperlich und seelisch noch einigermaßen beieinander wären, gemacht. Bei dieser Therapie würden dem Körper so hohe Dosen der Mistel verabreicht, dass über mehrere Tage Fieber zwischen 39 und 40 Grad erzeugt würde. Die Prozedur sei auch durchaus dazu geeignet, das Krebswachstum zu beeinflussen. Hat da jemand schon etwas von gehört, oder hat das vielleicht schon jemand mitgemacht?

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Werner,

die Mistel wirkt als unspezifischer Immunmodulator. Wenn Dein Entschluß zur Misteltherapie feststehen sollte, wäre es ratsam, *ein standardisiertes Produkt* (Mistellektin-1) zu wählen.

Ich bin jetzt bei Herdecke überfragt, ob sie Helixor, Eurixor oder Iscador einsetzen. Vor der Therapie würde ich mich jedoch zunächst einmal schlau machen, z.B. beim Institut zur wissenschaftlichen Evaluation naturheilkundlicher Verfahren, Medizinische Fakultät der Uni Köln. Der Institutschef, Prof. Beuth, ist Schul- und Komplementärmediziner und hat einiges zur Mistel publiziert.


http://www.iwenv.de/personal.html


Gruß
hans.z

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Werner,

der von hans.z genannte Prof Beuth schreibt in seinem Buch "Krebs ganzheitlich behandeln" zum Prostatakrebs: "Die Misteltherapie ist bei nachgewiesener Abwehrschwäche sowie eingeschränkter Lebensqualität angezeigt"

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Ulli_HD

Hallo,
Werner,
ich weise Dich nochmals auf die Antworten von Prof Schostak und Hvielemi/Konrad hin.
Mit einem aktuellen PSA von 0,3x hast Du genügend Zeit und Möglichkeiten, den Herd zu identifizieren und damit vielleicht die Möglichkeit eines kurativen Ansatzes, entweder durch eine erneute OP oder gezielte Bestrahlung.

In dem Threat "Rezidiv nach RPE und IMRT" schrieb ich (Beitrag 19 vom 5.3.2013) und ergänze teilweise:
"Bereits die heute angebotenen multiparametrischen hoch auflösenden MRT  (3 Tesla) stellen sehr viel genauer dar als bisher."
Eine ganz neue Studie der Radioonkologie der Uni Freiburg zeigt, dass viele Herde schon  bei PSA unter 0,5 lokalisiert wurden (http://www.ro-journal.com/content/7/1/185). 

Zudem kommen die Informationsüberlagerungen und dadurch  Auflösungssteigerungen durch die kombinierten Methoden PET-Cholin/CT und  das ganz neue PET-Cholin/MRT in Frage. 

Ich habe mich für meinen derzeit bei PSA 0,34 liegenden Rezidiv-Fall  erkundigt: Meines Wissens hat mit PET-Cholin/MRT Erfahrung vor allem  das Zemodi in Bremen (Frau Prof. Franzius); auf deren Homepage sind auch  MRT-Abb. zu sehen.
(http://www.zemodi.de/index.php?a=99&...46,858,0,0,0,0)
DKFZ/Uni Heidelberg, TU München und andere haben ebenfalls ein solches  Gerät. 
Inwieweit die genannten Institute in dem Niedrig-PSA-Bereich Messungen  vorgenommen und Tumorherde identifiziert haben, weiß ich nicht.

Zudem: Alle weiteren palliativen Behandlungsschritte stehen Dir weiterhin offen, wenn die Bildgebung nichts findet.
Und je später Du sie beginnen musst, desto mehr behandlungs- und nebenwirkungsfreie Zeit hast Du vorher gewonnen.

Mach's gut
Ulli

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich wieder meine Blutwerte beim Urologen abgeholt. Ich glaube, so richtig gewöhnt man sich an diesen Gang nie. Jedenfalls sind meine PSA-Werte von 0,38 im Januar auf 0,40 heute gestiegen. Ich war eigentlich erleichtert, hatte ich mir vorher doch schon schlechtere Szenarien vorgestellt. Mein Urologe meint, ich solle bis 1,00 abwarten und mich dann einer Hormontherapie unterziehen. Voen einer PET-CT hält er zu meinem Leidwesen nichts. Er ist der Auffassung, dass das keine Lebenszeitverlängerung bringen würde. Körperlich belastende Maßnahmen wie OP, oder Bestrahlung würden den Nutzen nicht rechtfertigen. Ich bin da aber immer noch anderer Auffassung wie viele andere in diesem Form auch.

Zunächst warte ich aber nun erstmal ab bis Juli 2013. Da steht der nächste Termin an.


Viele Grüße


Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute habe ich wieder meine Blutwerte beim Urologen abgeholt. Ich glaube, so richtig gewöhnt man sich an diesen Gang.


.

Nein, daran gewöhnt man sich nicht. Wenn ich auch tagelang ruhig bleibe, spätestens beim Griff zum Telefon oder beim Gang zum Briefkasten wurmt es recht heftig.
Morgen steht mir das wieder bevor, denn hierzulande ist der Donnerstag "Ärztesonntag".




> Körperlich belastende Maßnahmen wie OP, oder Bestrahlung würden den Nutzen nicht rechtfertigen. Ich bin da aber immer noch anderer Auffassung wie viele andere in diesem Form auch.
> 
> Zunächst warte ich aber nun erstmal ab bis Juli 2013. Da steht der nächste Termin an.


Dein PSA ist freundlicherweise auf der Schleichspur.
Professor Schostak hat wohl richtig vermutet:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6611#post66611


> Wenn es gut läuft, brauchst Du vielleicht niemals Hormone - zumindest sind die genannten Konzepte sicher gut geeignet, das möglichst weit nach hinten zu verschieben.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi /Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Konrad,

dann wünsche ich Dir für Morgen nur das Beste. Aber Du weißt ja: Da muss jeder allein durch.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

die Sorgen werden größer: Ich habe heute meinen PSA-Wert abgeholt. Er steht nun bei 0,57 (vor 3 Monaten bei 0,40). Das hat mich schon ein wenig umgehauen. Ein gewaltiger Sprung. Eigentlich hätte ich mit so etwas rechnen müssen. Aber Ihr wisst ja: Irgendwie will man das nicht so richtig wahr haben.

Mein behandelnder Urologe meinte wieder, ab spätestens PSA 1,0 mit der Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Ich habe ihn wiederholt auf die PET-CT hingewiesen. Er ließ mich deutlich wissen, dass er von diesem Verfahren nicht viel hält. Und er sagte: "Seriöse Institute machen die PET-CT erst ab PSA 2,0". Ist das so richtig?

Als er meine Verwunderung über den rasanten PSA-Anstieg registrierte, teilte er mir mit, dass für eine PET-CT ein rascher PSA-Anstieg vorteilhafter wäre, als ein langsamer. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Bildgebung sei dann größer.

Viele Grüße Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe heute meinen PSA-Wert abgeholt. Er steht nun bei 0,57 (vor 3 Monaten bei 0,40). Das hat mich schon ein wenig umgehauen.
> 
> Er ließ mich deutlich wissen, dass er von diesem Verfahren nicht viel hält. Und er sagte: "Seriöse Institute machen die PET-CT erst ab PSA 2,0". Ist das so richtig?


Naja, rasant ist der PSA-Anstieg zwar nicht, aber mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von 6 Monaten kann man den nicht ignorieren.

Ich weise Dich noch einmal hin auf das, was Prof. Schostak in Beitrag #11 oben schrieb:




> *Keine akute Gefahr; Ich rate zum Warten ohne jede Therapie.* 
> Zwischen 1  und 2,5 ng/ml sollte man zum Einen das Szintigramm wiederholen 
> und zum  Anderen eine PET/CT-Untersuchung machen.
> Zeigt sich darin ein gut erreichbarer, singulärer  Herd (im Bauch),  würde zumindest 
> ich ihn laparoskopisch entfernen (das sehen nicht alle  so), ist er schlecht erreichbar, 
> sollte er bestrahlt werden.
> Spricht das PSA darauf nicht an, muss man in weiterer Folge an eine  Hormonbeeinflussung 
> denken. Ich würde frühestens ab 2 ng/ml und nur mit  Bicalutamid 150 anfangen.


Und wenn PET, dann wirklich erst ab 2,2 ng/ml. Ich hatte gewartet bis ca. 4 ng/ml. 
Bis dann kannst Du noch rund ein Jahr die therapiefreie Zeit nutzen.
Das PSMA-PET, das einzige das Prostatakrebs direkt anzeigt ohne den Umweg über 
irgendwelche Stoffwechselanalogien, bekommst Du in in Heidelberg bei Prof. Haberkorn (Tel.-Nr. im Link): 

Weil dieses PET sowohl Lymphknotenfiliae als auch übers Blut gestreute Organ- und 
Knochenmetastasen darstellt, kannst Du Dir das Knochenszintigramm sparen 
(Die in dem Artikel beschriebene Therapie funktioniert zwar, ist aber aufgrund der 
Knochenmark-Nebenwirkungen erst als Alternative zur Chemo angesagt).

Ich schliesse mich dem Professoralen Rat an:
*Keine akute Gefahr; Warten ohne jede Therapie.*

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

vielleicht ist es *dies.

Ergänzung:* 
http://www.nct-heidelberg.de/de/fors...earmedizin.php* 

"Der Verstand glaubt stets, dass wahr sei, was er fürchtet"
*(Ovid)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

in meiner linken Leiste habe ich einen auffälligen Lymphknoten ertastet. Ich habe ein Ultraschall vornehmen lassen. Der Knoten ist 2,3 x 1,6 cm groß. Die Gefäßärztin meinte, dass könne mit der Bestrahlung zusammenhängen. Zur "Sicherheit" solle ich eine CT des kleinen Beckens vornehmen lassen. Den Termin habe ich nun für Anfang November. 

Heute habe ich wieder Blut abgegeben und die eklige Zeit des Wartens bis nächsten Freitag beginnt wieder.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## Harald_1933

> Heute habe ich wieder Blut abgegeben und die eklige Zeit des Wartens bis nächsten Freitag beginnt wieder.


Hallo Werner,

das ist in der Tat eine eklige Wartezeit von mehr als 8 Tagen. Befindet sich an Deinem Wohnsitz nicht ein Labor, dessen Mitarbeiter selbst Blut bei Dir abzapfen dürfen?   Meine Blutwerte bekomme ich immer per Fax am frühen Nachmittag vom Labor überspielt, wenn ich dort bis spätestens 11 Uhr eintreffe. Ich bin zwar Privatpatient, aber es muß doch auch für Dich, falls Du GKV versichert bist, eine Möglichkeit geben, wenigstens nach 48 Stunden die aktuellen Werte zu bekommen.

Alles gute für Dich. Ich wünsche Dir gerade wegen der langen Wartezeit nur Blutwerte, die keinen Anlaß zur Sorge geben.

"Lebe jeden Tag so, als ob du dein ganzes Leben lang nur für diesen einzigen  Tag gelebt hättest"
(Wassilij W. Rosanow)


Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für Dein Mitgefühl. Eigentlich bin ich ja selbst schuld. Ich bin letzten Donnerstag bei eine Dienstreise in der Nähe meines Urologen vorbei gekommen und habe Blut abgegeben, um mir weitere Wege zu ersparen. 2 Tage vor dem Arztgespräch hätten auch gereicht.

Hinzu kommt, dass ich am Freitag zur Darmspiegelung (Vorsorge) war. Dort sind 3 kleine Polypen (< 0,5 cm) gefunden, entfernt und zum Pathologen geschickt worden. Auf das Ergebnis warte ich nun auch noch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bösartiges Gewebe gefunden wird, ist bei der Größe gering, aber gebranntes Kind scheut Feuer...

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## apollo

hallo, bin 2011 ebenfalls in gronau operiert worden. da die blase infiltriert war, wurde diese auch etwas (beschnitten) harnröhre verkürzt. anschließend mußte ich eine strahlentherapie machen und mit einer hormonbehandlung beginnen. letzteres läuft 2 jahre. in dieser zeit kann man wohl jeglichen versuch in der sexualität vergessen, allein wegen der hormone. diese behandlung bedingt jeden 3 monat eine spritze. allerdings treten nebenwirkungen auf - hitzewellen - wie sie frauen in den wechseljahren haben können. wer - so wie ich - nicht so gut damit fertig wird, kann dagegen eine tablette täglich nehmen. dann geht es. einen unterschied habe ich bemerkt, mein psa der alle drei monate gemessen wird, beträgt 0,00. dies soll vorallem an den hormonen liegen. welche werte anschließend auftreten kann erst nach mai 2014 festgestellt werden. sollte dann der psa über 1 steigen könnte das karzinom noch mit resten vertreten sein, wobei die örtlichkeit nicht feststellbar ist. aber zur beruhigung mein psa vor der op war über 97 und ein urologe sagte es sei inoperabel. in gronau habe ich dann doch meine op erhalten und zwar ohne urologen. was eine antiandrogene therapie bewirkt  kann ich nicht sagen. sollte es anstatt der hormone erfolgen, so sind mir diese nur dann nicht lieber, wenn die sexualität nicht beeinflusst würde.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute mein PSA-Ergebnis eingeholt. Nach Juli 2013 mit 0,57 nun 0,59. Damit bin ich eigentlich gut zufrieden. Nach dem letzten "rasanten" Anstieg um 0,17 nun "nur" 0,02. Schauen wir mal, wie es weitergeht.

Viele Grüße und Glück

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich habe heute mein PSA-Ergebnis eingeholt. 
> Nach Juli 2013 mit 0,57 nun 0,59.  Nach dem 
> letzten "rasanten" Anstieg um 0,17 nun "nur" 0,02. 
> Schauen wir mal, wie es weitergeht.


Lieber Werner
Ich freu mich mit Dir über den erneuten quasi-Stillstand des PSA.
Umso mehr gilt das hier  gesagte zu PET/CT
und Antiandrogen-Therapie. Beim jetzigen Verlauf
sind diese zeitlich in weite Ferne gerückt.
Du kannst in der Tat gelassen schauen, wie es weitergehe.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

für meinen Darm gab es Entwarnung. Nichts bösartiges gefunden. Gott sei Dank. War zwar auch unwahrscheinlich, aber skeptisch bleibt man nun einmal. Am 08.11 muss ich eine CT über mich ergehen lassen. Ein Lymphknoten in der Leiste ist mächtig groß geworden. Eigentlich dürfte bei meinen PSA-Werten nichts gefunden werden, aber man weiß ja nie. Es bleibt unangenehm spannend. Könnte die Lymphknotenvergrößerung auch von der Bestrahlung kommen?

Schöne Grüße

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ein Lymphknoten in der Leiste ist mächtig groß geworden. Eigentlich dürfte bei meinen PSA-Werten nichts gefunden werden, aber man weiß ja nie. Es bleibt unangenehm spannend. Könnte die Lymphknotenvergrößerung auch von der Bestrahlung kommen?


Gegenfrage: Kann man diesen Lymphknoten biopsieren?

Carpe diem?
Hvielemi

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Konrad,

das weiß ich nicht. Ich lasse erst mal die CT machen.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich die CT vom "kleinen Becken" machen lassen. Der Arzt sagte mir im anschließenden Gespräch, dass er keinen Hinweis auf Krebsbefall feststellen konnte. Wohl aber einige größere Lymphknoten. Er riet mir, ihm die vorherigen CT-Ergebnisse zukommen zu lassen, was ich nächste Woche veranlassen werde. Dann könne man vergleichen, ob sich Veränderungen ergeben hätten. Wenn ja, sollte man u. U. einen auffälligen Lymphknoten entnehmen und ihn untersuchen. Wäre so ein regelmäßiger Vergleich vielleicht eine (zugegeben kleine) Alternative zur PET CT? Logisch ist, das Knochenmetastasen so eh nicht festgestellt werden können.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo gemeinsam,

heute habe ich mit meiner Hausärztin gesprochen. Sie hatte den Vergleich von der jüngsten CT mit einer CT aus 08/2012 (nach Strahlentherapie) vorliegen. Es ist zu erkennen, dass sich seit dem mehrere Lymphknoten vergrößert haben. Sie schickt mich nun eiligst zu meinem Urologen, Termin heute 11:00 Uhr. Was der nun machen wird, weiß ich nicht. Vermutlich biopsieren. Habt Ihr Ratschläge für mich?

Viele Grüße

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

gerade war ich beim Urologen und bin mit ihm das Ergebnis der CT durchgegangen. Da steht drin, dass es keine Anzeichen auf vergrößerte paravasalen und pelvinen Lymphknoten gibt. Die inguinalen Lymphknoten seien aber beidseits bis 13 x 21 mm vergrößert. Es sei aber kein Nachweis einer "intrabdominellen Tumoraussaat bei Zustand nach Prostata-CA" vorhanden. Beim Vergleich allerdings mit der CT von Oktober 2012 seien neue und vergrößerte vorhandene inguinale Lymphknoten zu sehen, die eine "Tumoraussaat insbesondere inguinal links" nicht ausschließen.

Mein Urologe teilt mit, dass seiner Meinung nach nichts gemacht werden müsse. Ob die Vergrößerung der Lymphknoten nun von Krebszellen verursacht worden seien, oder nicht, wäre eigentlich egal, da mein Krebs ohnehin systhemisch sei. Würde man einen befallenen Lymphknoten entfernen, gäbe es noch genügend andere, in denen der Krebs weiter wachsen würde. Von daher sieht er eine Biopsie auch als sinnlos an. 

Da er aber weiß, wie ich zu der von ihm favourisierten Antihormon-Therapie stehe, rät er mir zur Einholung einer Zweitmeinung bei Professor Witt in Gronau, weil ich dort im April letzten Jahres operiert worden bin.

Was meint Ihr?

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## spertel

Hallo Werner

Ich wuerde schon auf Grund Deines relativ jungen Alter von erst 57 Jahren die im Beitrag #11 von Prof. M. Schostak beschriebene Vorgehensweise waehlen. Allerdings ist hier von nur einem befallenen LK die Rede, den man entfernen koennte. Bei Dir scheinen es mehrere zu sein, und ich wuerde davon ausgehen, dass jene, die nun verdaechtig erscheinen auch maligner Natur sind.

Ich wuerde ganz einfach den Prof. in Magdeburg kontaktieren und ihn fragen/und ganz lieb bitten, ob er es macht !

Zeit gewinnst Du in jedem Fall, fraglich nur wieviel.....

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Werner,
meine Befürchtungen in diesem Thread vor knapp einem  Jahr haben sich gottlob nicht bestätigt - gratuliere! Was mir aber jetzt  suspekt ist, ist Dein niedriger PSA-Wert bei angeblich mehreren befallenen LK's. Es könne auch keine ruhenden sein, da Du keine HB machst.
Die  hattest Du damals noch nicht, aber nach der vergeblichen Bestrahlung  einen PSA von ca. 0,35. Das ist heute absolut gesehen kein große  Steigerung, eine VZ über diesen Zeitraum gesamt betrachtet von deutlich  über einem Jahr!
Metastasierte LK's wachsen in der Regel schnell,  erzeugen einen deutlich höheren und rel. schnell ansteigenden PSA. Im  Gegensatz dazu wachsen lokale Rezidive meist langsam mit langsam  ansteigenden PSA. Natürlich muß das nicht immer so sein, aber mir kommt  es merkwürdig vor. Vergrößerte LK's können auch durch entzündliche  Prozesse entstehen, oft unbemerkt. LDA?
Andererseits hast Du auch gute Ärzte, deren Diagnosen man eigentlich nicht anzweifeln muß. 
Ich  würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber noch keine LK's entfernen lassen, diese  weiter beobachten und ggf. nach anderen Ursachen für die Vergrößerung  suchen. Man sollte auch die Wichtigkeit für den Lymphfluß nicht  unterschätzen. Wenn der PSA noch etwas weiter gestiegen ist, ist eine  PET-CT möglich. Es heißt, Erkennungen sind ab 0,5 PSA möglich, aber so  nahe sollte man wohl nicht an die Grenze gehen.
Alles Gute,
Peter

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Peter,

was heißt "LDA"? 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass gegenwärtig noch keine Lymphknoten befallen sind. Kann das mit meinem ständig geschwollenen linken Knie zusammenhängen? Darin habe ich einen Meniskusriss, der Anfang 2014 operiert wird.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

mir ist eine Reha im Reha-Zentrum Bad Nauheim, Klinik Taunus, bewilligt worden. Im Forum-Klinikverzeichnis finde ich die Klinik gar nicht. War jemand schon einmal dort und kann mir etwas dazu sagen? Die Bewertungen auf der Klinik-Hompage sind recht durchwachsen.

Viele Grüße und frohe Feiertage

Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist die Zeit der langsam steigenden PSA-Werte bei mir vorbei. Innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 0,59 auf 0,91 am heutigen Tag. Ein niederschmetterndes Ergebnis. Mein Urologe geht nun wenigstens den Weg des Abwartens bis zu einer PET-CT mit. Ich kann mich wohl schon darauf einstellen, dass es zum Ende des Jahres 2014 so weit sein wird. Von daher bin ich jetzt schon dankbar über Tipps, wo ich die CT anfertigen lassen kann.

Auch ja: Mein Urologe hat mich damit getröstet, dass in meinem Fall ein schneller PSA-Anstieg von Vorteil sei, weil dann die Chance größer wäre, bei der PET-CT etwas sehen zu können, als wenn ein Anstieg über Jahre andauern würde. Wer kann diese Aussage kommentieren? Ich hatte die Frage schon einmal gestellt, aber leider keine Antwort erhalten.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## LowRoad

> ...ein schneller PSA-Anstieg von Vorteil sei, weil dann die Chance größer wäre, bei der PET-CT etwas sehen zu können, als wenn ein Anstieg über Jahre andauern würde...


*Werner,*
ja, sagt man so. Bei mir war's trotzdem negativ (PSA ~5ng/ml, PSADT ~8wk), also sicher ist es nicht. Bleibt auch noch die Frage des Tracers, C11-Cholin, F18-Cholin, PSMA oder sogar USPIO?

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo WernerE,

auch ich befinde mich in einer ähnlichen - eher kritischeren - Situation (zu lesen in meinem Profil). Nach RPE, RT der Prostataloge sowie der LK stieg mein PSA moderat an, hat aber bei den letzten beiden Werten eine extrem starke Dynamik erfahren (letzte VZ 0,2 !). Beim jetzigen PSA Wert von 1,2 werde ich wegen meiner Strahlenvorbelastung zunächst eine MRT in Mannheim machen lassen. Angefragt habe ich auch bei Prof. Barentsz wegen der USPIO (m.E. die beste Möglichkeit, LK-Metastasen mittels MRT zu entdecken). Leider konnte er in den letzten Jahren wegen der nicht vorgenommenen Zulassung des seinerzeit verwendeten Sinerem dieses Verfahren nicht mehr praktizieren. Ab Anfang dieses Jahres soll allerdings ein neues, ähnlich wirksames Mittel Einsatz bei ihm finden. Bei mir wurden seinerzeit 17 LK bestrahlt, und mein PSA sank auf einen Nadir von 0,03. Nebenwirkungen hatte ich keine. Eine belastende HT ist mir gut 3 Jahre erspart geblieben. Das ist doch ein Wort. Meine diesbezügliche Empfehlung: Auch wenn bei Deiner systemischen Erkrankung eine wirkliche Heilung nicht möglich ist (wenn sie überhaupt zu leisten ist), könntest Du damit auf jeden Fall Zeit gewinnen.

Übrigens habe ich Ende 2013 einen Test auf zirkulierende Tumorzellen im Blut (sog. CellSearch) in der UKE machen lassen. Man fand keine Tumorzellen im Blut ! Nun habe ich in Deinem Thread gelesen, dass metastasierte LK i.d.R. schnell wachsen und damit auch der PSA schnell ansteigt. Damit steigt auch meine Hoffnung, dass ich gegebenenfalls durch Entfernung/Bestrahlung von weiteren befallenen LK eine HT hinausschieben kann.

Viel Glück bei Deiner weiteren Behandlung !

WernerJ

----------


## WernerE

Hallo WernerJ und Andi,

vielen Dank für Eure Ausführugen. Bei der Frage des Tracers hatte ich bislang nur an die F18 Cholin PET-CT gedacht. USPIO ist doch noch utopisch. In Deutschland gibt es das Verfahren noch nicht und in Holland stellt man es gerade wieder auf die Beine. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch sehr teuer. Die Kasse wird sich sicherlich nicht beteiligen, obwohl die Erfahrungen, die WernerJ dort gemacht hat, ja außerordentlich gute waren. Aber danach geht es bekanntlich nicht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass mein PCA mich so lange in Ruhe lassen wird, bis USPIO sich etabliert hat.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bei der Frage des Tracers hatte ich bislang nur an die F18 Cholin PET-CT gedacht.


Wenn Du für's MRT nach Mannheim fährst, kannst Du für ein PSMA-Pet/CT gleich weiterfahren zu Prof. Haberkorn nach Heidelberg. Das zeigt nicht den Zuckerhaushalt an wie ein Cholin-PET, sondern ganz direkt Prostatakrebs - und sonst nix.
Was beim PSMA-PET leuchtet, ist PCa (Beispiel: [4]) und nicht irgendeine Anreicherung von Irgendwas.
Dein PSA wird ja leider bald die empfohlene Untergrenze von 2.2ng/ml erreicht haben.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Konrad,

danke für die Infos. Ganz verstehe ich das noch nicht. Müssen denn MRT *und* PSMA-Pet/CT gemacht werden? Das MRT vom kleine Becken habe ich gerade noch machen lassen. Wird eigentlich das PSMA-Pet/CT bei ca. 2,5 PSA in meiner Situation (nach RPE und Bestrahlung) von der Krankenkasse bezahlt?

Dir drücke ich übrigens fest die Daumen dafür, dass die Zahlenwerte hinter 0,0 doch noch Toleranzwerte sind.

Viele Grüße

----------


## Hvielemi

> Müssen denn MRT *und* PSMA-Pet/CT gemacht werden? Das MRT vom kleine Becken habe ich gerade noch machen lassen. Wird eigentlich das PSMA-Pet/CT bei ca. 2,5 PSA in meiner Situation (nach RPE und Bestrahlung) von der Krankenkasse bezahlt?


Das MRT ist vollkommen unabhängig vom PET.
in Heidelberg läuft derzeit ein Forschungs-Programm, bei dem nach dem PSMA-PET/CT gleich noch kostenlos ein PSMA-PET/MRT nachgeschoben wird - falls ersteres ein brauchbares Ergebnis liefert.
Zu Kassenleistungen in Schland frage man mich nicht.
Ich denke aber, wenn man sich von dem PET einen diagnostischen Nutzen verspricht, der in eine Therapie münden könnte, wird das wohl bezahlt. Fragen schadet nix, das soll aber der Arzt tun, und zwar wohlbegründet.
(ich bin ohne zu fragen nach Heidelberg gefahren und hab hinterher die Rechnung der Krankenkasse geschickt.
Es dauerte ein halbes Jahr, aber das Geld kam, in zwei Raten und ohne Kommentar ;-))




> Dir drücke ich übrigens fest die Daumen dafür, dass die Zahlenwerte hinter 0,0 doch noch Toleranzwerte sind.


Naja, so etwas Ähnliches sind diese Werte schon:
Durch die frühe Erkennung eines Anstieges kann ich die Therapie entsprechend früh anpassen und überprüfen.
Das gibt gegenüber gleichen Zahlen hinter 0, einen Zeitvorsprung von einem viertel bis halben Jahr. Ob das was ändere, weiss ich nicht, aber das Gefühl, sehr weit weg von kritischen Werten zu sein, ist nicht schlecht, auch wenn die Anstiege ein CRPCa anzukünden scheinen.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi \ Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> aber das Gefühl, sehr weit weg von kritischen Werten zu sein, ist nicht  schlecht, auch wenn die Anstiege ein CRPCa anzukünden scheinen.


Lieber Konrad,

so schnell hat sich das nicht mit CRPCa. Man sollte doch immer ein wenig mehr an das Positive glauben und nicht hinter jedem Busch einen Heckenschützen vermuten.

Auf denn mit den Schneeschuhen auf die verschneiten Höhen Deiner heimatlichen Gefilde.

*"Das Gewissen ist die Wunde, die nie heilt und an der keiner stirbt"* 
(Friedrich Hebbel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> so schnell hat sich das nicht mit CRPCa. Man sollte doch immer ein wenig mehr an das Positive glauben ...


Lieber Harald

Das "Positive" ist im Medizinischen im Allgemeinen das, was wir uns NICHT wünschen.
Ich hatte Dich schon einmal gebeten, von Beschönigungen abzusehen.
Wenn ich belogen werden will, kann ich das selber machen.
Auch beweinen muss das niemand, es sind einfach Fakten.

Nun schauen wir mal, ob die eigenmächtige Erhöhung des 'Casodex'
von 50 auf 150mg/d den Anstieg ein weiteres mal stoppe.
Am Dienstag schau ich dann zusammen mit dem Onkologen in die Glaskugel.

Carpe diem!
Konrad \ Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nun schauen wir mal, ob die eigenmächtige Erhöhung des 'Casodex'
> von 50 auf 150mg/d den Anstieg ein weiteres mal stoppe.
> Am Dienstag schau ich dann zusammen mit dem Onkologen in die Glaskugel.


Das mit 150 mg Bicalutamid bei ansonsten guter Kondition resp. kardiologischer Unversehrtheit ist sicher zu empfehlen. Auf LHRH-Analoga verzichten!! Warum dann nicht ein "Halt Stop" in Richtung PSA-Anstieg. Wer mit der Glaskugel experimentiert, bekommt sicher Resultate aus der Hexenküche. Besser bei der Realität bleiben, und die - verzeih, wenn ich schon wieder in's gleiche Horn stoße - sieht verdammt noch mal doch nicht zum Verdrießen aus.

*"Liebst du das Leben? Dann vergeude keine Zeit, denn daraus besteht das Leben"*
(Benjamin Franklin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das mit 150 mg Bicalutamid bei ansonsten guter Kondition resp. kardiologischer Unversehrtheit ist sicher zu empfehlen. Auf LHRH-Analoga verzichten!! Warum dann nicht ein "Halt Stop" in Richtung PSA-Anstieg. Wer mit der Glaskugel experimentiert, bekommt sicher Resultate aus der Hexenküche. Besser bei der Realität bleiben, und die - verzeih, wenn ich schon wieder in's gleiche Horn stoße - sieht verdammt noch mal doch nicht zum Verdrießen aus.


Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!

Das Auslaufen des Lucrin-Depots bescherte mir unter Bicalutamid 50mg/d schon 
bei nur geringem Überschreiten des Kastrationsniveaus einen sehr schnellen
PSA-Anstieg. Ich könnte das demnächst wieder versuchen mit 150mg/d allein und 
längerfristig, aber 'kardiologisch unversehrt' bin ich nun mal schon lange nicht mehr.
Und falls es wieder steigen sollte, egal ob mit oder ohne GnRH-Analogon (Lucrin),
ist die Option "Steigen lassen" durchaus zu erwägen, mit dem Ziel,
in Heidelberg ein PSMA-PET/CT zu erhalten, etwa zwei Jahre nach dem letzten.
Stellt sich die Frage, ob ich diesmal daraus irgendwelche therapeutischen Konsequenzen
ziehen kann. Das letzte mal hat mir selbst Martin Schostak zur Wiederaufnahme
der AHT geraten ...

Egal, wie ich mich entscheide, erst hinterher bin ich dann klüger.
Daher die Formel von der 'Glaskugel'.
Verdriessen werd ich deswegen nicht, aber ich mag diese Formeln nicht 
von 'Kampf gegen den Krebs' und 'Hoffnung auf ...' - ja auf was, auf Wunder?


Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo WernerE,

zu #57: Die USPIO kostete in 2008 € 1.900. Die PKV zahlte anstandslos. Bei der GKV dürftest Du auf jeden Fall die Kosten für eine normale MRT in Abzug bringen können.

Die USPIO ist m.E. die genaueste Diagnosemethode für metastasierte Lymphknoten. Man kann sie bereits bei einem PSA von 0,5 aussichtsreich einsetzen. Bei mir wurden belastete LK mit einem LK-Durchmesser von 2 mm gefunden. Eine PET/CT bei einem PSA von 1 brachte seinerzeit keinen Befund.

Aber die technische Entwicklung macht hier riesige Fortschritte. Und ob eine Neuauflage/Alternative zu dem bei der USPIO eingesetzten Sinerem vielleicht doch noch kommt, steht in den Sternen.

Für mich ist für die Entscheidung CT (mit welchem Tracer auch immer) oder MRT die nicht unerheblichen Strahlenbelastung bei der CT von Relevanz. Bei meiner radiologischen Vorbelastung, würde ich immer eine MRT vorziehen. 

Nun hört man viel von der PSMA PET/CT sowie der PSMA MRT (oder einer Kombination). Vielleicht kann jemand erläutern, warum eine alleinige PSMA MRT für eine Befundung der LK nicht ausreichend ist.

Verheissungsvoll sind allerdings auch solche Meldungen z.B. von Siemens, die bei ihrer Vorstellung des neuen Computertomographen "Somaton Force" damit wirbt, bei nur der Hälfte der Strahlendosis und deutlich reduzierter Kontrastmittel dennoch bessere und aussagekräftigere Bilder zu liefern. Können diese neuen Geräte auch für die Diagnose von Metastasen in den Lymphknoten eingesetzt werden ? Wenn ja, wäre das doch ein guter Kompromiss.

Dir, lieber WernerE, alles Gute und ein gut`s Nächtle

WernerJ

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nun hört man viel von der PSMA PET/CT sowie der PSMA MRT (oder einer  Kombination). Vielleicht kann jemand erläutern, warum eine alleinige  PSMA MRT für eine Befundung der LK nicht ausreichend ist.


Das, lieber Werner und lieber Werner, ist einfach zu erklären:

Ein MRT allein zeigt ebenso wie ein CT allein lediglich verschiedene Dichten im Körper an.
Ersteres weit detaillierter als Letzeres, und zudem ohne Strahlenbelastung. 
Tracer wie 17F-Cholin oder 68Ga-PSMA werden von diesen Verfahren nicht detektiert,
also kommen nur "Grautöne" zustande. Die Interpretation, was Metastase sei und was
sonstwas, liefern diese mehr oder weniger hochauflösenden Bilder nicht.
Dazu braucht es ein PET (Positronen-Emissions-Tomogramm), dessen etwas wolkige
Bilder dann "bunt" über das CT oder MRT gelegt werden, um die Tracer-Anreicherungen
 den Körperstrukturen zuordnen zu können. 68Ga-PSMA wird nur von Prostatazellen
und deren Tumore und Metastasen gebunden, also zeigen die PET-Signale nur diese an,
und zwar sowohl in Knochen, als auch in Lymphknoten und Organen.
Das 68Ga-PSMA-PET/MRT bekommt man derzeit nur am DKFZ in Heidelberg, sozusagen 
als Zugabe zum entsprechenden PET/CT. Damit soll die Aussagekraft des PET/MRT
mit dem PET/CT verglichen werden. 
Später wird man wohl das PET/MRT bekommen, ohne erst das belastende CT machen 
zu müssen. Als Strahlenbelastung bleibt dann nur noch der Tracer.

Um solche Fusionsbilder in guter Qualität zu bekommen, braucht es
Geräte, die eine CT- oder MRT-Einheit mit einem PET-Scanner verbinden.
Ich zweifle, ob die millimetergenaue Auflösung des MRT in Verbindung
mit den recht wolkigen PET-Signalen wirklich viele Vorteile biete in der
Lokalisierung gegenüber dem PET/CT (Beispiel: [4]).

Aber das wissen die Fachleute in Heidelberg bestimmt besser oder 
sie sind daran, das rauszufinden:

http://www.dkfz.de/de/presse/pressem...r-im-Bilde.php

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS:
Das 'Somatom Force' von Siemens ist ein hochempfindliches CT-Gerät, 
das Radiotracer wie 16F-Cholin oder 68Ga-PSMA nicht erkennen kann.
Es hat andere Aufgaben: http://www.siemens.com/press/de/even...atom-force.php

----------


## WernerJ

Danke Konrad, das war sehr aufschlußreich. 

Du hast ja recht, wenn Du sagst ob diese neue Kernspin-Technik gegenüber der CT so sehr viele Vorteile in sich birgt. Aber eines ist doch sicher, es gibt eine geringere Strahlenbelastung. Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Belastung des Tracers gegenüber dem Tomographen, gibt es da vielleicht eine Relation ? Ich frage deshalb so penetrant, weil ich doch sowohl eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge wie auch der Lmphknoten/-bahnen erhalten habe, zudem schon ein PET/CT in Heidelberg (ohne Befund) und die kleinen Dosen anläßlich der Lymphknotenbestrahlungen. Oder übertreibe ich da in meinem Alter von fast 70 ?

Noch eine Nachfrage: Warum kann das "Somatom Force" die sonst eingesetzten Tracer nicht erkennen. Ist doch die gleiche Technik ? Und kommt mit der Hälfte der Strahlenbelastung aus !

Liebe Grüße

WernerJ

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber eines ist doch sicher, es (MRT) gibt eine geringere Strahlenbelastung. Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Belastung des Tracers gegenüber dem Tomographen, gibt es da vielleicht eine Relation ? Ich frage deshalb so penetrant, weil ich doch sowohl eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge wie auch der Lmphknoten/-bahnen erhalten habe, zudem schon ein PET/CT in Heidelberg (ohne Befund) und die kleinen Dosen anläßlich der Lymphknotenbestrahlungen.


Je nun, Du stehst nicht vor der Wahl, ob MRT oder CT, sonden, ob Du ein PET willst oder nicht.
Derzeit ist das PET nur mit dem CT zu haben (das MRT gibt es vielleicht forschungshalber als Zugabe).
Die Alternative ist _kein Bild_, also auch keine Lymphknoten-OP, und damit bald mal der Einstieg in die ADT. 
_Mit Bild_ könnte es ja sein, dass der oder die dargestellten befallenen Lymphknoten operiert werden können.
Sicher ist das nicht, aber prüfenswert wohl schon.
(Angesichts der Lage meiner Knoten hatte mir selbst Martin Schostak, 
der Spezialist für Lymphadenektomie, zur AHT geraten.)





> Noch eine Nachfrage: Warum kann das "Somatom Force" die sonst eingesetzten Tracer nicht erkennen.


Ich hab doch versucht, zu erklären, dass der Radiotracer nicht vom CT oder MRT erkannt wird,
sondern von der damit verbundenen PET-Maschine. Das 'Somatom' ist aber nicht so eine
Kombimaschine, sondern ein CT-Gerät, das für die den Nuklearzerfall von 68Ga oder 17F 'blind' ist. 

Musik wird nun mal von den Ohren detektiert, 
während die Lichtschau von den Augen gesehen wird ...


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


Nachtrag:
Zur Strahlenbelastung kann ich Dir wenig sagen, da die therapeutischen Lasten in Gray,
die diagnostischen aber in milliSievert angegeben werden und mir trotz Google
nicht klar ist, wie man diese zueinander ins Verhältnis bringt.
Sicher ist, dass man sich nicht aus Jux und Tollerei Strahlen aussetzt, wenn es aber
einen diagnostischen und/oder therapeutischen Sinn hat,  scheint mir eine
zusätzliche Strahlenbelastung durchaus in Kauf zu nehmen, anstatt sich 'blind'
dem Krebs auszuliefern.

----------


## WernerJ

Danke nochmals Konrad, auch ich schätze Dein ausgeprägtes Fachwissen.

Stimmt, der Tracer wird vom PET erkannt und nicht vom Tomographen. Hatte das übersehen. Aber trotzdem: Der neue Siemens Tomograph halbiert die Strahlenlast. Und zudem: Könnten mit der höheren Auflösung nicht auch eventuell betroffene Lymphknoten nicht besser lokalisiert werden ?

Dumme nächtliche Frage ?

LG Werner(J)

----------


## Hvielemi

> : Der neue Siemens Tomograph halbiert die Strahlenlast. Und zudem: Könnten mit der höheren Auflösung nicht auch eventuell betroffene Lymphknoten nicht besser lokalisiert


Ja, schon.
Nur gibt es keinen Grund, in diesem Falle nicht ein gänzlich strahlenfreies MRT zu verwenden.
Der Nachteil einer alleinigen CT-oder MRT-Aufnahme gegenüber der PET/CT-Aufnahme:
Man sieht lediglich Grau in Grau und bekommt keinerlei Hinweis, ob das Gesehene
maligne ist oder nicht. 
Das raffinierte an der PET ist, dass sie nicht den ganzen Körper abbildet,
 sondern lediglich jene Stellen 'leuchten', in denen sich der Tracer zuvor angereichert hat.
Im Falle von 17F-Cholin sind das Stellen mit erhöhtem Zuckerstoffwechsel, im 
Falle von 68Ga-PSMA sind es Prostatakrebszellen.
Fusioniert man nun das grautönige CT-Bild mit dem PET-Bild, das bunt dargestellt wird, 
erhält man ein Bild, in dem die Anreicherungen präzise lokalisiert sind.
(PET/MRT würde auch gehen, nur sind eben noch keine solchen Geräte im klinischen Einsatz verfügbar.)

Hier das Beispiel einer meiner paraaortalen Lymphmetastase:

Grautönig das CT, Bunt darübergelegt das PET

Eine Phase der Schlaflosigkeit überbrückend ...
Carpe noctem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

> (PET/MRT würde auch gehen, nur sind eben noch keine solchen Geräte im klinischen Einsatz verfügbar.)


Lieber Konrad,

*PET/MRT Forschungsgruppen*




> Die Hybriddiagnostik mittels PET/MRT ist ein neues Verfahren an der Schnittstelle zwischen Radiologie und Nuklearmedizin. Sie umfasst eine Kombination aus simultaner Positronenemissionstomografie (PET) und Magnetresonanztomografie (MRT). Bei der PET wird ein schwach radioaktiv markiertes Medikament injiziert, dessen Verteilung im Körper sich bildlich darstellen und messen lässt. Die gleichzeitig durchgeführte MRT liefert hochaufgelöste anatomische und funktionelle Daten. Abhängig vom injizierten Medikament lassen sich unterschiedliche Stoffwechselvorgänge darstellen. In erster Linie wird die Methode in der Diagnostik von Tumorerkrankungen eingesetzt. Die maßgeblichen Vorteile gegenüber der PET/CT, die in der Tumordiagnostik etabliert ist, sind eine deutlich geringere Strahlenexposition sowie ein höherer Gewebskontrast.
> 
> Seit März 2012 steht unserem Zentrum einer der ersten integrierten PET/MRT Scanner (Biograph mMR, Siemens) in Deutschland zur Verfügung, der eine simultane Akquisition von PET sowie eines 3 Tesla MRT ermöglicht.


Bitte, *hier weiterlesen. 
*
Bitte auch *diesen* Bericht verfolgen.

Nachfolgend weitere Links:

http://nuklearmedizin.uniklinikum-dr...ct-und-petmrt/

http://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de/...5-p-31994.html

http://www.cbs.mpg.de/press/news/20-11

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...en-becken.html

http://www.rwth-aachen.de/cms/main/r..._und_PET_noch/

http://www.myesr.org/cms/website.php...erechtigt_.htm

Im letzten Link wird das noch etwas skeptisch bewertet.  Die Entwicklung geht jedoch weiter voran.

*"Auf Sicht ist nur erfolgreich, wer auch bei Höhenflügen auf dem Boden bleibt"*
(Karl-Heinz Karius)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, lieber Harald,
für die umfangreiche Recherche.
Eine rasche Durchsicht deiner Links zeigt, dass zwar bereits einige PET/MRT-
Maschinen betrieben werden, aber keine davon mit dem 68Ga-PSMA-Tracer, 
ausser forschungshalber jene in Heidelberg und München, Rechts der Isar.

Es wird wohl nicht lange gehen, bis der PSMA-Tracer verschiedenenorts
auch mit PET/MRT-Maschinen eingesetzt wird. Die Vorteile dieser
Kombination scheinen deutlich zu sein, was man ja derzeit in Heidelberg
bei Prof. Haberkorn und auch in München bei Prof. Schwaiger
mit diesem PET/CT-versus-PET/MRT-Programm belegen möchte.

Zitat aus dem letzten Deiner Links, aus dem ich keine Skepsis, 
sondern Professionalität lese:
http://www.myesr.org/cms/website.php...erechtigt_.htm



> *Simultane Bildgebung mit PET-MRT noch nicht im klinischen Alltag integriert*
> Nichtsdestotrotz muss man abwarten, ob die simultane Bildgebung mit  PET-MRT 
> eine höhere Genauigkeit bringt als eine anschließende  Sequenzierung und 
> wie hoch der Mehrwert gegenüber der etablierten  Methode der PET-CT ausfällt 
> und vor allem, für welche Anwendungen dieser  besteht.


Sic!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## ka-he-g.

Hallo Hansjörg
Im Forum habe ich heute folgendes gelesen: Jedoch vertrete ich seit langem die Meinung, dass jeder Monat, an dem  ein Patient die Hormonblockade anwendet, seine Lebensdauer verkürzt, da  dies ihn um einen Monat näher an den CRPC  (kastrationsresistenten  Prostatakrebs) heranführt, während jeder Monat, in dem ein Mann einen  normalen (oder gar viel besseren)  pharmakologischen Testosteronlevel  hält, bedeutet, dass er einen extra Monat zu seiner Überlebenszeit  hinzufügt. Wie Sie wissen, ist es mein angestrebtes Ziel, einen  Testosteronlevel von 1800 bis 3000 ng/dl einzuhalten. ???
Ich habe am 15. Januar 2014 nach 3maliger Erhöhung des PSA der 3Monatsspritze zugestimmt (Zoladex 10.8). Was ist nun richtig, was ist falsch. Von dem Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich habe ich noch nie etwas gehört.
 Gruss Heinz

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich komme noch einmal auf meine Geschichte zurück. Ich habe nach wie vor die geschwollenen inguinalen Lymphknoten in der linken Leiste. Ich habe nochmals ein Ultraschall machen lassen und musste feststellen, dass sie noch größer geworden sind. In der Reha in Bad Nauheim (,die ich nun doch endlich in Anspruch genommen habe,) hat mir die leitende Ärztin dringend angeraten, die Sache weiter abklären zu lassen. Ich habe mir nun zu kommenden Montag einen Termin in der Urologie/Onkologie der Uni Münster geholt. 

Was wird dort geschehen? Wird man eine Biopsie vornehmen, oder wird man den größten Lymphknoten ganz entfernen und untersuchen? Oder sollte ich dort vorschlagen, eine PET-CT vornehmen zu lassen, die dann ebenfalls Aufschluss über den Inhalt der Lymphknoten geben würde und darüber hinaus ggf. auch noch Hinweise auf weitere Krebsherde.

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich hoffen soll, ob Krebs in den Lymphknoten gefunden wird, oder besser nicht. 

Die Aussage der Experten ist, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich in den inguinalen Lymphknoten Prostatakrebs bildet, sondern nur in den pelvinen. Aber was soll ich machen? Der größte Lymphknoten misst mittlerweile 27 x 10 mm. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

heute stand wieder mein Gang zum Urologen zwecks Einholung der Blutwerte an. Ein schwieriger Gang, wie immer. Er hatte aber eine meines Erachtens positive Nachricht für mich. Der PSA-Wert war von 0,91 auf 0,89 gesunken. Ich hatte mir alles schon viel schlimmer ausgemalt. Das relativiert Gott sei Dank meine Verdopplungszeit gewaltig. Mir ist aber klar, dass das nur eine kleine Entwarnung auf Zeit ist.

Nachdem, was ich in letzter Zeit alles gelesen habe, insbesondere den Beitrag unseres Urologen, werde ich mich wohl um  eine PSMA-PET-CT-Untersuchung bemühen. Was meint Ihr: Ist das der richtige Zeitpunkt, oder sollte ich noch warten?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,

wie Du ja weißt, habe ich bei einem PSA-Wert von 1,2 dieses PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen und das Ergebnis waren 9 befallene Lymphknoten (Größe 1,2 cm und 0,6 cm). Ich hatte keinerlei Anzeichen von geschwollenen Lymphknoten bei mir entdecken können. Ich habe es machen lassen, weil mein PSA-Wert sich zur vorletzten Messung verdoppelt hatte. Mit so vielen Lymphknoten hatte ich natürlich nicht gerechnet. Ich wußte aber, daß noch "etwas" in mir ist, und nun hatte das Kind einem Namen, wie man so sagt. Es ist eine schwere Entscheidung für Dich, da Du auf Grund Deines PSA-Wertes noch warten könntest. Aber ich weiß auch, wie schlimm diese Ungewißheit ist, die man ständig in sich trägt... 

Mittlerweile habe ich nun von den 32 Bestrahlungen (mit Tomo HD) 30 hinter mir. Am Montag erfolgt die letzte, und ich kann sagen, daß ich alles ohne irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen überstanden habe. Wie erfolgreich es gewesen ist, werde ich in etwa 4-5 Wochen sehen bei der nächsten PSA-Wert-Messung.

Ich habe immer so entschieden, wie mir mein Gefühl gesagt hat.

Viele Grüße Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Alfred,

danke für die Antwort. Ich bin ähnlich eingestellt wie Du. Ich bin nun erst einmal im Urlaub. Habe mich aber trotzdem vorher schon gekümmert. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Ich hatte Mails verschickt an "Deine" Klinik in Berlin und an die vom Urologen beschriebenen in Thüringen (ich glaube Berka). Leider habe ich keinerlei Antwort erhalten. Vielleicht reagieren die nicht auf Mails und man muss anrufen. Welchen Kontakt hattest Du gewählt? Ich finde den E-Mail-Weg eigentlich besser, da man darin schon einiges beschreiben kann, was man telefonisch schnell vergisst.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,

ich finde den E-Mail-Weg nicht so gut, denn um einen Termin zu bekommen beim DTZ mußt Du nichts weiter zu Deiner Krankheit erklären. Ich habe dort angerufen und gefragt, was ich tun muß, wenn ich ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen will. Da ich bei der TK versichert bin, ging alles reibungslos. Ich benötigte lediglich von meinem behandelnden Urologen zwei Überweisungen ans DTZ. Eine für das PET und eine für das CT. Diese habe ich dann zu meinem Termin mit hingenommen. Ich glaube, ich hatte den Termin innerhalb von 10-14 Tagen. Es ging auf alle Fälle schnell.

Die ganze Untersuchung dauerte dann etwa 2-3 Stunden, da man etwa 1 Stunde warten muß, nachdem man das Kontrastmittel bzw. den Tracer bekommen hat. Gleich im Anschluß erfolgte dann die Auswertung mit dem Professor. Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit allem.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Anruf, wirst sehen, das klappt.

Viele Grüße Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich habe nun doch eine Antwort-E-Mail von der Klinik in Berka (Thüringen) erhalten. Bei PSA 0,89 liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Metastasen bei der PMSA-PET-CT zu erkennen, bei 35%. Daher werde ich noch ein wenig warten. Die Gefahr ist m. E. zu groß, dass die teure und belastende Untersuchung umsonst sein könnte.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,

ich denke, es ist eine gute Entscheidung, weiter abzuwarten wie die nächsten Messungen ausfallen werden. Zumal der letzte Wert niedriger war als der vorletzte.

Viele Grüße Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an alle,

heute stand wieder der unangenehme Weg der Einholung der Blutergebnisse an. Von 0,91 Januar über 0,89 April auf nun 0,99 Juli. Eigentlich muss ich damit zufrieden sein. Ich habe mir vorher von steilem Anstieg bis Abfallen des PSA-Wertes alles vorgestellt. Warum ich an ein Abfallen geglaubt habe, mag naive Hoffnung gewesen sein. Nun weiß ich wieder nicht so recht, was ich machen soll. Weiter warten, oder PSMA PET-CT. Jedenfalls habe ich vom Urologen erfahren, dass die Uni-Klinik Münster (liegt vor meiner Haustür) ebenfalls die PSMA PET-CT anbietet. Allerdings nur den diagnostischen Teil ohne Therapie. Ich denke, ich setze mich mal mit denen in Verbindung.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Von 0,91 Januar über 0,89 April auf nun 0,99 Juli.


Lieber Werner

Zunächst mal zum Januarwert:
Ein Wert mit folgendem tieferem Wert ist ein Streichergebnis,
denn Krebs wächst stetig. Also ist die Messung nicht brauchbar.
Aber auch mit den April- und dem Juli-Werten ergibt sich kein
dramatisches Bild. Unter der Annahme, dass diese Werte jeweils
am gleichen Tag des Monats gemessen wurden, ergibt sich eine
Verdoppelungszeit von rund anderthalb Jahren, ab dem 15.1.2013
sind es immerhin noch 1.1 Jahre. 
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

Das PSMA-PET vollbringt keine Wunder. Bei 2.2 ng/ml PSA werden die 
Bilder aussagekräftiger als bei 1 ng/ml, und Deine vermuteten Lymphfiliae
sind dann grad mal um 1/4 dicker als heute.

Das fand man so in Heidelberg:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23179945



> Of 37 patients, 31 (83.8 %) showed at least one lesion suspicious for  cancer at a 
> detection rate of 60 % at PSA <2.2 ng/ml and 100 % at PSA  >2.2 ng/ml.


Nachdem ich gesehen hab, mit welcher Gelassenheit die Ärzte am KSSG
auf meinen rasant steigenden PSA von 5ng/ml bei bekannten Lymphfiliae
reagiert haben, denke ich, es würde nichts schaden, die Beobachtung des
PSA fortzusetzen und dann bei 2 bis 2.5 ng/ml, voraussichtlich Ende 2015/
Anfang 2016 mal ein PSMA-PET zu machen. 

Dabei ist es reichlich egal, ob dem PET ein CT oder MRT unterlegt werde.
Das MRT ist für den Radiologen lesbar, das CT auch für den Urologen und
den Laien. Wichtig sind die PET-Bilder, denen das MRT oder CT lediglich
unterlegt wird, um sie im Körper zu lokalisieren (siehe dieses prächtig
"leuchtende" Exemplar [4] aus meinem PSMA-PET/CT vom 04.07.2012, 
das damals bei PSA 4.1 ng/ml entstanden war).

Du schriebst 2013 in deinem Profil:



> Die Hormontherapie schiebe ich, weil ich im weiteren Verlauf eine PET-CT vornehmen lassen möchte.


Das Bild ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn damit auch eine therapeutische
Option verbunden sein soll, also z.B. die Frage nach der möglichen
OP oder Bestrahlung des Gefundenen. Ansonsten ist das eine elegante
Spielerei. Es kann allerdings auch beruhigend wirken, zu sehen, was da
im Inneren abgeht. Mir hatte das damals viel geholfen, und ich bedauere
sehr, das neulich in St. Gallen erstellte MRT nicht lesen zu können. 

Die Alternative ist, die Bilder zu vergessen und bei einem festzulegenden
Schwellenwert in die AHT einzusteigen und die ganze Bildgebung in jene
ferne Zeit zu verlegen, in der die AHT keine Wirkung mehr zeigen könnte.
Da bin ich jetzt nach jahrelanger Reise angelangt, PSMA-PET hin oder her.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

> Lieber Werner
> 
> Zunächst mal zum Januarwert:
> Ein Wert mit folgendem tieferem Wert ist ein Streichergebnis,
> denn Krebs wächst stetig. Also ist die Messung nicht brauchbar.
> Hvielemi / Konrad


Servus Konrad,

stellt sich dabei nicht die Frage, welcher Wert der Falsche war ?

Es könnte genausogut die Messung im April falsch gewesen sein - oder irre ich mich....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es könnte genausogut die Messung im April falsch gewesen sein


Eine Plausibilitätsüberlegung bringt es an den Tag, 
dass der April-Wert wohl besser hinkommt:
0.91 im Januar würde bis Juli eine VZ von vier Jahren ergeben. 
Doch seit Januar 2013 bis Juli 2014 betrug die VZ 1.1 Jahre.
Woher sollte dieser plötzliche Knick im Verlauf kommen?

Welcher Wert der 'Richtige' gewesen sei, wird sich in drei Monaten
anlässlich der nächsten Messung erweisen. Für Werner ist m.E.
in jedem Fall erst mal Entspannung, Erholung und Abwarten angesagt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Danke....

Und für Werner natürlich ein entspanntes Wochenende.

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare. Das erste Bier auf die 0,99 habe ich auch schon getrunken. 
@ Konrad: Ich habe schon den festen Willen, nach der PET, oder besser PSMA-PET eine OP, oder Bestrahlung vornehmen zu lassen. Wenn möglich. Also ich werde mir nicht nur die Bilder anschauen und mich freiwillig in eine AHT begeben. Da wird schon gekämpft werden. Ich weiß natürlich auch, dass bei PSMA-PET, oder PET vermutlich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs gefunden wird. Kleine, unentdeckte Herde werden wohl nachwachsen. Dennoch glaube ich, dass bei der PSMA-PET mehr Kleinkram gesehen und dann hoffentlich auch eliminiert wird. Dann hat man m. E. schon länger Ruhe.

Einen schönen Abend noch.

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> @ Konrad: Ich habe schon den festen Willen, nach der PET, oder besser PSMA-PET eine OP, oder Bestrahlung vornehmen zu lassen. Wenn möglich. Also ich werde mir nicht nur die Bilder anschauen und mich freiwillig in eine AHT begeben.



Bei mir klang das nach dem PSMA-PET/CT vor zwei Jahren so:



> Zitat von *Daniel Schmidt*  
> 
> Das ist ein hoher präsakraler Lymphknoten,  eigentlich ist er fast auf Übergang zum paraaortalen Gebiet. Dass er bei  der Operation nicht entfernt wurde, ist logisch, wenn man sieht wo er  liegt.
> Das ist nicht gut. 
> Eine Hormotherapie ist dazu unbedingt erforderlich, allein mit einer fokalen Bestrahlung werden Sie diesen Krebs nicht los.





> Dieser Lymphknoten liegt sehr ungünstig auf der  a. iliaca communis, teilweise  von der Psoas-Muskulatur bedeckt; das  kann hochwahrscheinlich nicht laparoskopisch entfernt werden. 
> Im Übrigen spricht der beidseitige Befall und die extreme PSA-DT sowieso  gegen eine lokale Therapie (und damit erst recht gegen eine offene  Chirurgie).


@Werner:
Ich wünsche Dir sehr, dass eine lokale Therapie gelingen möge, zumal bei der mehrfach längeren Verdoppelungszeit auch viel mehr Zeit  gewonnen würde.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

gestern wurde ich kompromisslos auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt: PSA 1,33. Ich habe mir die Einweisung für die PSMA-PET-CT bei der Uni-Klinik Münster gleich mitgebracht und werde mir einen Termin holen. Muss ich noch etwas Wichtiges beachten?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mit dem Wunsch, eine PSMA-PET-CT vornehmen zu lassen, an die Uni-Klinik Münster und auch in Bad Berka herangetreten. Von beiden habe ich die Nachricht erhalten, dass ich vorab eine Kostenübernahmeerklärung der Krankenkasse (Barmer-GEK) beibringen muss. Bislang habe ich mit der Kasse noch nicht gesprochen. Ich hatte mir das eigentlich so vorgestellt, dass sie nach der Untersuchung "vor vollendete Tatsachen" gestellt würde. 

Wie sollte ich ich Eurer Meinung nach nun agieren? Wenn ich mit der Kasse spreche, welche Argumente, die für die Untersuchung sprechen, muss ich vorbringen? Eines fällt mir da sofort selbst ein: Bei mir sind seinerzeit" duktale" Krebsanteile gefunden worden, die offensichtlich gegen Bestrahlung und Anti-Hormon-Therapie resistent sind. Ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass die Barmer sich dadurch überzeugen lässt.

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt noch Lösungsvorschläge für mich.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Werner

Wenn Du kannst, erst mal selber zahlen und hinterher die
Rechnung mit dem Bericht und einem Briefchen des Professors (!)
 an die Kasse weiterleiten zur Rückerstattung.
Bei mir kam das Geld in zwei Tranchen nach etwa einem halbeqn Jahr.
Ohne Kommentar, ohne Begründung.

Viel Erfolg bei der Befundung,
viel Glück bei der Bezahlung.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Werner,
aus mehrfacher Erfahrung wenn Du ohne vorherige Zusage der GKV das durchziehst bleibst Du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf den Kosten sitzen. Stell den Antrag basierend auf den Argumenten Deines Urologen (hilft denn auf Patientenstatements reagieren die leider meistens nicht) und gehe notfalls in Widerspruch und erkläre dass Du durchaus bereit bist falls notwendig was dazu zu tun ( kleine Zuzahlung, Reise in Zentrum etc.) denn manchmal löst das das Thema, GKV's verfügen teilweise über Verträge mit einigen wenigen Kliniken aber nicht allen oder nehmen die Untersuchung rein wenn Reisekostenzuzahlung oder dergl. vorliegen.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner,

oder Du sprichst vorher mit der KK und fragst nach der Kostenübernahme (schriftlich bestätigen lassen). Wahrscheinlich wünschen die dann (So ist es bei mir) eine Stellungnahme des behandelnden Arztes, warum das PSMA CT gemacht werden soll und nicht z.B. ein in der GoÄ vernankertes Cholin CT...

Grüße

Uwe

P.S. Günther war schneller...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

so, jetzt wir es ernst. Das UK Münster hat mir den Bericht über die PSMA-PET-CT geschickt. Ich habe versucht, mich durchzugooglen, habe aber große Übersetzungsprobleme. Die Sache liest sich m. E. nicht sonderlich gut. Ich schreibe mal die m. E. wichtigen Punkte ab:

Kopf/Hals: .... Unauffälliger zervikaler Lymphknotenbesatz. Unauffällige Darstellung der Schilddrüse.

Thorax: .... Unauffälliger axillärer und mediastinaler Lymphknotenbesatz. Keine malignitätssuspekten pulmonalen Rundherde.

Abdomen: .... Unauffällige Darstellung der Leber, Gallenblase Reiz und konkrementfrei. Unauffällige Darstellung der Nebennieren, Nieren, die Milz des Pankreas.

Rechts parailiakal Nachweis eines intensiv Nuklid aufnehmenden Lymphknotens von 1,9 x 1,3 cm Größe (SUV max. von 8,4) Links paravesikal intensiven Nuklid-Anreicherung in Projekten auf 0,9 x 0,7 messenden Lymphknoten (SUV max. 11). Weitere Lymphknotenmetastase pararektal rechts (SUV max. 7,6) 0,6 x 0,5 cm Größe. Traceruptake auch der beidseits prominent imponierenden Inguinalen Lymphknoten (SUV max. 1,1 cm).

Skelett und Weichteile: Kein Hinweis auf das Vorliegen ossärer Metastaen.

*Beurteilung:*
1. Lymphogen metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom mit Lymphknotenmetastasen parailiakal rechts, sowie paravesikal, pararektal und fraglich inguinal.
2. Kein Hinweis auf ossäre Metastasen.

Ende der Abschrift...

Am Freitag habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Urologen. Der wird mir das sicherlich noch erläutern können. Wahrscheinlich hat er auch die DVD mit den "leuchtenden Punkten" erhalten. Ich glaube ich scanne den Bericht morgen ein und schicke ihn zu Professor Schostak. 

So, der Abend ist gelaufen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

so, nun kommt´s knüppeldick: Die Hoffnung, dass die letzte PSA-Steigerung ein Ausreißer war, hat sich zerschlagen. Nun 1,94. Damit habe ich eine Verdoppelungszeit von 6 Monaten. Die CD lag meinem Urologen nicht vor. Ich habe sie nun angefordert und stehe mit Professor Schostak in Verbindung.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

hallo werner,
wenn ich das profil lese von dir denke ich es ist ähnlich wie meins.
ich habe in der rubrik -fortgeschrittener pk unter #lympfknotenektomie ja oder nein ? #was eingestellt.
schau mal nach wenn du zeit hast.
ich bin da sehr unschlüssig über das weitere vorgehen.
bin an einem punkt wo ich mal meinungen von mitbetroffenen hätte.
habe nächste woche noch eine psa messung,dann einen termin bei meinem urologen.
anfang februar dann das vorbereitungsgespräch in zur op in heidelberg .
eine entscheidungshilfe von hier aus dem forum wäre gut.
bin gespannt was du tun wirst.
wozu dir die ärzte raten ?
wie es auch sei,
hoffen wir auf die richtigen entscheidungen

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> habe nächste woche noch eine psa messung,dann einen termin bei meinem urologen.
> anfang februar dann das vorbereitungsgespräch in zur op in heidelberg .
> eine entscheidungshilfe von hier aus dem forum wäre gut.


Lieber Adam
In deinem Profil steht dies:



> 13.08.14       0,423  ng / ml
> 10.11.14       1,19 ng / ml
> 05.01.15        2,20 ng / ml
> 
> 08.01.15  PSMA PET CT  Heidelberg
> Diagnose : 2 befallene Lympfknoten.
> Vorschlag des Urologen : Entfernung aller Lympfknoten in dem Gebiet der 
>  Prostataloge. mit der Hoffnung auf keinen weiteren Anstieg des PSA.
> Alternativ : Beginn der Hormonbehandlung


Die Bestrahlung der beiden im ersten PET sichtbaren Knoten hatte einen
relativen Erfolg gebracht; Immerhin zwei Jahre Ruhe.
Wenn die beiden neuen Knoten in einem gut operablen Gebiet liegen und
zudem nicht weit von den Gehabten, denke ich, wäre es einen Versuch
wert, den Erfolg per OP zu wiederholen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



@WernerE
Wichtig ist, dass die Knoten in einem operablen Gebiet liegen.
Ich hatte schon 2012 ein PSMA-PET machen lassen [4] und nach eingehender
Diskussion, auch mit den Ärzten hier im Forum, von einem Eingriff abgesehen. 
Bei Professor Schostak bist Du in diesen Dingen an der richtgen Adresse. 
Es waren seine Bemerkungen, die mich _beruhigt _ wieder zur Androgendeprivation
 greifen liessen - leider.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Werner,

keine schöne Situation, ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Trotzdem sehe ich eine Chance, welche du schon in die Wege geleitet hast.




> *Beurteilung:*
> 1. Lymphogen metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom mit Lymphknotenmetastasen  parailiakal rechts, sowie paravesikal, pararektal und fraglich inguinal.
> 2. Kein Hinweis auf ossäre Metastasen.


Ich fürchte, Prof. Schostak wird nicht an alle herankommen zur OP. Aber hier solltest du in Ruhe sein Statement abwarten.

Schon einmal an eine Lutetium 177 nachgedacht anstatt eine ADT? Münster wäre eine gute Adresse. In jedem Falle steht dir ein individueller Heilversuch zu und da würde ich alles versuchen. 

Ich wünsche dir von Herzen Erfolg.
Hans-J.

----------


## WernerE

*Hallo Adam,

meinen bescheidenen Rat hatte ich Dir schon zukommen lassen. S. nachfolgenden Text.

Gruß

WernerE

WernerE* 

  					 					 						Benutzer 					 					                                           					 					 						 							     						


Registriert seit25.11.2012OrtIbbenbüren, Nähe OsnabrückBeiträge168 

 					Hallo Adam,

die PSMA-PET-CT hast Du doch nicht machen lassen, um mit einer  Anti-Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Das hättest Du auch machen können, ohne  die befallenen Stellen zu kennen. Nach meiner laienhaften Auffassung  ist Dir doch eine gute Perspektive aufgezeigt worden: Entfernung der  beiden Lymphknoten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hans-J.,

danke für Deine Nachricht. Nach wie vor will ich die Anti-Hormon-Therapie so weit wie möglich schieben. Über Lutetium 177 habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Theranostics auch schon gelesen. Dein Hinweis ist dennoch wertvoll für mich, weil ich nicht wusste, dass das Verfahren auch in Münster Anwendung findet. 

In meinem Fall hoffe ich, dass möglichst viel Tumormasse per Schnitt herausgeholt wird. Denn das ist m. E. das einzige Verfahren, bei dem selbst die bösartigsten Zellen keine Chance haben, wenn sie dem Messer zum Opfer fallen. Bei allen anderen Verfahren sind gerade sie es, die überleben.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Werner,




> In meinem Fall hoffe ich, dass möglichst viel Tumormasse per Schnitt  herausgeholt wird. Denn das ist m. E. das einzige Verfahren, bei dem  selbst die bösartigsten Zellen keine Chance haben, wenn sie dem Messer  zum Opfer fallen. Bei allen anderen Verfahren sind gerade sie es, die  überleben.


Ja, die Frage ist, wie sauber kommt alles raus. Restrisiken können verbleiben. Dieses soll nicht verunsichern. 

An einigen Uni's werden Studien mit Lutetium durchgeführt, Münster, Aachen sind meines Wissens drin. Andere Uni's im Rahmen von experimentellen Therapien.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass hier eine schnelle Zulassung erfolgt, ohne auf Hilfsgriffe zurück zu greifen.

Hans-J.

----------


## adam 60

Guten Morgen,Werner ,Konrad,
 und alle Mitleser,

vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.
ich stelle hiermit noch mal Auszüge aus dem Arztbrief ein den ich vor ein paar Tagen bekommen habe.
deshalb weil ich das nur zum Teil verstehe.
*Anamese*:
In der Bildgebung der stattgehabten PSMA-PET-CT-Untersuchung zeigte sich ein multilokuläres lymphogenes Rezidiv mit Befall der interaortocavalen,
billiakalen sowie präsakralen Lympfknoten.
*Nuklearmedizinischer Befund*:

Pathologische Speicherung an folgenden Lokalisationen.
moderat,interaortocavaler LK (ca. Höhe Deckplatte LWK 4 ) :SUVmax 4,7
geringfügig,billiakal (caHöhe LWK 5):SUVmax 3,8 rechtsbzw. 3,2 linksseitig flau, präsekral rechts:SUVmax 2,8
Ansonsten weitgehend unauffällige Verteilung und Speicherung des des Pharmakons im übrigen Untersuchungsgebiet.

*Zusammenfassende Beurteilung*
Bei bekanntem PK mit im Verlauf ansteigendem PSA-Wert dringender V.a. LK-Metastase interaortocaval(ca. LWK4)mit erkenntlicher moderater PSMA Speicherung.
Zudem flaue PSMA Speicherherdebilliakal und präsekral rechts,vereinbar mit weiteren kleinen LK-Metestasen.
die 07/2013 vorbeschriebenen,suspekten PSMA-Speicherungen zweier LK links pariliakal bzw. präsekral sind bei anamnestisch angegebenen Z.n. Radiatio nicht mehr sicher nachweisbar.
*Beurteilung:*
Bei erneutem Lymphogenen Rezidiv besprachen wir die verschiedenen Theraphiemöglichkeiten wie Salvage-Lymphadenektomie.
oder Androgenblockade.
*Vorschlag des Arztes* 
Durchführung einer extendierten retroperitonealen Lymphadenektomie beidseits.

so stehts da........ 
hatte das bei der Besprechung mit dem Arzt wohl nicht so richtig verstanden und wohl nicht koreckt ins Forum gestellt.
das war jetzt ziemlich viel.
hoffe das es jemand liest und eine Meinung dazu hat.

das mal zu der aktuellen Lage

erst mal grüsse aus Mainz
und weiter gehts

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Adam

Ich hatte geschrieben:
"... denke ich, wäre es einen Versuch wert, den Erfolg per OP zu wiederholen."

Im Arztbrief steht:


> *Vorschlag des Arztes* 
> Durchführung einer extendierten retroperitonealen Lymphadenektomie beidseits.


Über die Nebenwirkungen einer ausgedehnten Lymphknotenentfernung
beidseits kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber das wäre der letzte Versuch, 
den Krebs doch noch wegzukriegen, oder doch wenigstens wie nach 
der Bestrahlung um Jahre hinauszuschieben. 

Androgendeprivation ist rein palliativ, verzögernd und mit einigen 
nicht ganz angenehmen Nebenwirkungen verbunden, die hier im Forum
schon oft durchdekliniert worden sind, oder auch in meinem Bericht [2].

Der Entscheid liegt bei dir, der Arzt hat seine Empfehlung ausgesprochen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Danke Konrad,
habe mich auch weiter beschäftigt mit dem anstehenden weiteren Vorgehen.
habe folgendes gefunden in dieser Leitlinie.

*Interdiziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung,Diagnose und Theraphie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms*

da gibt es wohl keine für den ektomierten Betroffenen positiven Fallzahlen.
bin da noch sehr Zwiegespalten
Garantien gibt es nicht.

bitte noch um Meinungen

Ps. an Konrad
Bewundernswert wie Du hier im Forum tätig bist.
also Hut ab.

Adam

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Adam,

mit stillschweigendem Einverständnis von Werner ( Threadersteller )  möchte ich hierzu auch meine Meinung mitteilen.

Offenbar stößt du nun an Grenzen, einerseits eine Therapieform zu finden und anzuwenden, die derzeit keinen Rückhalt in den Leitlinien findet, andererseits Therapiemöglichkeiten auszuloten, die z.Z. noch als Experimentell gelten.

Was nun?
Die Leitliniengetreuen werden schweigen wollen. Du hast die Crux nun auch selber erkannt.




> Durchführung einer extendierten retroperitonealen Lymphadenektomie beidseits.


  Vielleicht findest du einen sehr guten Operateur. Ein gewisses Restrisiko ( Absetzungsränder ) wird bleiben.  Die Chance alles zu erwischen....... nun ja, besteht, an einer weiterführenden ADT... wirst du wohl nicht herumkommen.
Nachfolgerisiken durch die Entfernung der L. Knoten im lymphatischen System?  

*Was ist mit Lutetium 177 nach erfolgreicher Andockung durch das Ga 68 mit dem PSMA?
*
Nicht zugelassen, experimentell verfügbar, an immer mehr Uni Kliniken in den klinischen Studien. 
Kostentragung, nun ja, nach Ausschöpfung von Spielräumen - möglich -
Systemische Behandlung an allen Stellen wo PSMA angereichert hat. Das kann auch an Tumorzellgewebe außerhalb der Lymphknoten sein.

Noch ein Wort zur RT Bestrahlung:
Nach Jahren der Erfahrung mit Metastasen muß festgestellt werden, dass es sowohl Lymphknoten M. als auch Knochen M. gibt, die sich einer Bestrahlung widersetzen können.
Auch höhere Applizierung von Gy kann einerseits die Resistenzmechanismen nicht durchbrechen. ( *Photonen )   * Andererseits sorgen hypoxische ( saures Milieu ) für zusätzliche Erschwernisse im Zellzyklus.

Wird der Repair der Einzel- und Doppelstrangbrüche erfolgreich durchgeführt, dürfte die Erfolgsquote der RT sinken.
Nur irreparable Schädigung führt zur nekrotischer Apoptose.

Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir, eine glückliche Hand bei der Auswahl deiner weiterführenden Therapie. 

Laß dich nicht verunsichern, denn -egal - welcher Weg, du wirst ihn wahrscheinlich alleine gehen müssen und verantworten.
Da ich dieses sehr gut nachempfinden kann, schreibe ich dir dieses, auch weil ich gleichen Weg gehen musste.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hans ,
und alle anderen Mitbetroffenen,
danke für Deine Ausführungen.
werde am Donnerstag das noch mal mit meinem Urologen besprechen .
was die Ausführung und die Probblematik der Lymphadenektomie betrifft werd ich mich noch mal schlau machen und berichten.
hoffe ich komme zu einem Entschluss der mir letztendlich was bringt.

" sonnige" grüsse aus Mainz
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen und insbesondere Hans-J.,

zunächst einmal muss ich mich weiter gedulden. Die CD enthält keine Fusionsbilder. Da muss ich Morgen noch einmal die UKM anrufen. Ich hoffe, dass die Bilder noch problemlos nachgeliefert werden können. Im weiteren wirst Du, Hans-J., wahrscheinlich (leider) Recht behalten. Vorbehaltlich der Aussagekraft der Fusionsbilder wird der/die pararektale/n Lymphknoten wohl nicht operabel sein. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass man ihm/ihnen per Bestrahlung beikommen kann.

Bezüglich Lutetium 177 habe ich mittlerweile gehört, dass die Behandlung erst Anwendung finden kann, wenn keine Anti-Hormon-Therapie mehr wirkt. Ist die Behandlung eigentlich die gleiche, wie die in Bad Berka (Theranostics)?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Werner,




> Bezüglich Lutetium 177 habe ich mittlerweile gehört, dass die Behandlung erst Anwendung finden kann, wenn keine Anti-Hormon-Therapie mehr wirkt. Ist die Behandlung eigentlich die gleiche, wie die in Bad Berka (Theranostics)?


Ja, wäre vielleicht einmal gut, es würde sich auf eine bestimmte Bezeichnung für diese neue Therapieform geeinigt. Ja, Bad Berka bietet auch die Lutetium 177 Therapie an. ( Theranostics )
Theranostics beinhaltet ja Therapie und Diagnostik. Aber sich etwas darunter vorstellen können die wenigsten. Ich glaube Konrad, hatte dieses einmal ganz gut erklärt, sodass ich es jetzt nicht noch einmal ausführe.

Es ist richtig, dass die THERAPIE mit Lutetium 177 ( Radiopharmakon ) erst nach Versagen der ADT erfolgen soll.  Versagen heißt auch, Metastasenprogress unter ADT.
Da du offenbar noch keine ADT hattest, wird es wohl oder übel anstehen. 
Ein komisches Gefühl sich auf einem Gleis zu befinden, wo die Richtung strikt vorgegeben ist.

Die von dir angesprochene RT dürfte nicht einfach sein, es versteht sich, dass hier keine 3 D konformal angedient werden sollte.
Durchaus kannst du viele, schöne Jahre haben und mit Glück auch nachhaltigen Erfolg bei einer RT.
Aber auch Vorsicht ist in Organnähe geboten. Suche nur erstklassige Institute. 

Meine besten Wünsche
Hans-J.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,
das Pech bleibt mir treu. Nachfolgend in Kursiv das Schreiben von Professor Schostak an mich.Sein Angebot der Terminabsprache habe ich jedenfalls angenommen. Am kommenden Dienstag werde ich ihn treffen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE_

Sehr geehrter Herr Ehrenberg,
diesmal ist alles angekommen und gut sichtbar. 
Ich möchte vorwegschicken, dass diese Beratung informell und privat  erfolgt - es besteht kein klassisches Arzt-Patient-Verhältnis.

Es leuchtet an verschiedenen Stellen, u.a. neben dem Enddarm kurz vor  dem Kreuzbein, rechts iliacal und links kurz vor der tiefen  Bauchmuskulatur.
Leider habe ich keine guten Nachrichten. Ein Befall an so verschiedenen  Etagen ist allerhöchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit lokalen  Behandlungsmethoden therapierbar.
Es gibt aber auch gute Nachrichten: Lymphknoten sind zunächst mal nicht  lebensbedrohlich, so lange sie nicht irgendwas abdrücken. Ich an Ihrer  Stelle würde eine intermittierende Hormonbehandlung machen, beginnend ab  dem Überschreiten von 10 ng/ml (!). Ausgesetzt werden kann ab dem  Unterschreiten von 4 ng/ml. Diese Strategie ist durch eine große Studie  unterstützt.
Ihr aktueller Wert liegt weit unter 10 ng/ml, d.h.  falls Sie diesem Konzept folgen, müssen Sie derzeit nichts machen.

Wenn Sie mehr über diese und eventuelle andere Optionen wissen möchten,  müssen Sie bitte einen Termin in meiner Sprechstunde vereinbaren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

M. Schostak_

----------


## adam 60

hallo Werner,
Du hast mir geantwortet zur Lymphadenektomie.
Hatte am Freitag den Termin  mit Einweisung. OP wäre Heute gewesen.
Meine Frau und ich konnten noch mal mit dem Oberarzt der Urologie in Heidelberg sprechen.
Sehr ausführlich " endlich mal" . die Ausage vom Oberarzt, sehr aufwändige OP mit gewissen Risiken und evtl.negativen Folgen.
Er meinte mit 15 kg weniger Gewicht wäre es einfacher.
wir haben die OP abgesagt. werde jetzt auch auf bicalutamid gehen.
habe heute die erste eingenommen bei einem PSA von 3,2 ng /ml.
laut Dr.Schostak beim Vorschlag zu Deiner Situation könnte ich auch noch warten ?
die Verdoppelungszeiten sind halt sehr kurz.
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

ich habe am kommenden Dienstag einen Gesprächstermin bei Professor Schostak. Ich bin froh, dass ich den so kurzfristig bekommen habe. Das ist mir allemal der Weg von 600 KM (hin und zurück...) wert. Er hat ja eine zumindest für mich völlig neue Anti-Hormontherapie genannt. Ich werde mich mal beraten lassen. Bezüglich meines PSA-Wertes mache ich mir keine Illusionen mehr. Ich denke, dass ich in 2016 die 10-er-Marke reißen werde.

Hast Du die Brustdrüsen bestrahlen lassen?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
die Brust hab ich erst nach 2 Monaten einahme von  Bicaludamid
bestrahlen lassen, es hat gespannt. Habe nach 5 Monaten abgebrochen um zu sehen ob die lymknotenbestrahlung was bewirkt hat . Schreib das auf dem Handy,
später mal mehr

Adam

----------


## uwes2403

> Er hat ja eine zumindest für mich völlig neue Anti-Hormontherapie genannt. Ich werde mich mal beraten lassen. 
> 
> WernerE


Moin Werner,

das würde mich dann auch interessieren.....ich habe nächste Woche meinen Termin zur PSMA PET CT - und wenn sich dabei herausstellt, dass lokal nichts zu machen ist, dann schaffe ich die 10 ng/ml noch dieses Jahr :-(

Toi Toi für Deine Besprechung.

Uwe

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
Bin sehr gespannt drauf was der Prof. dir anbietet als Hormontheraphie.
auf einen guten Verlauf für die Zukunft

alles Gute

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Werner,

das hört sich ja alles ein wenig krass an.
Ich hatte dich schon fast vergessen, aber immerhin regelmäßig in dein Profil geschaut.

Sehe zu, dass du das nun doch noch in den Griff bekommst.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, was bei mir herauskommt, wenn ich später bei 1.2  1.5 eine PET-CT machen lasse.

Lieber Werner, du bist sicherlich in guten Händen.
Das wir uns, nach der Diagnose ein wenig in der Lebensqualität einschränken müssen, wissen wir. Nebenwirkungen wird es bei deinen zukünftigen Therapien geben, 
aber wichtig ist doch, dass wir mit kleinen Einschränkungen noch weitere 10 bis 15 Jahre am Leben bleiben.

Brigitte, meine Frau, hatte vor einem Jahr zu mir gesagt, Hartmut lass nun bloß nicht den Kopf hängen. In der Vergangenheit mussten wir schon einiges meistern . . . .
Wir sind irgendwie immer gut klar gekommen.

Adam (der in deinem Tread gelandet ist) wünsche ich auch alles Gute!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

gestern war mein Termin in Magdeburg. Die Unterhaltung mit Professor Schostak ist schon beeindruckend. Neben seinem fundierten und all umfassenden Wissen über unsere Krankheit gelingt es ihm auch, einem die größten Sorgen zu nehmen und seine Krankheit von der Sache her zu betrachten.

Bei mir ist es so, dass 2 Lymphknoten durchaus operabel sind, der dritte aber in der Nähe Kreuzbein/Enddarm sitzt und nicht zu operieren ist. Eine Bestrahlungsmöglichkeit sieht der Professor schon, geht aber zu 90% von nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen auf den Darm aus. Damit schiebe ich die lokale Behandlung zumindest zunächst einmal recht weit weg.

Die Antihormotherapie, die er in der Mail an mich erwähnte, hat er mir weiter erläutert: Solange sich der Krebs auf die Lymphknoten beschränke, sehe er keine besondere Eile. Ich solle auf jeden Fall bis ca. PSA 10,0 warten und dann ein Knochenszintigram anfertigen lassen. Sei dann kein Knochenbefall sichtbar, hätte ich auch noch weiter Zeit. Sollte ich dann später zur Hormontherapie greifen, könne bei Unterschreitung von PSA 4,0 eine Unterbrechung vorgenommen werden. Professor Schostak bezog sich auf eine neue Studie aus den USA mit ca. 1.000 Prostatakrebs-Erkrankten. Nach einer Laufzeit von 10 Jahren war die Todesrate bei Kandidaten mit der herkömmlichen Hormontherapie gleich der mit der neuen Methode (10,0/4,0). Sie lag bei 20%, wobei berücksichtigt werden muss, dass 10% nicht an Prostatakrebs verstorben sind. Professor Schostak wird mir noch meine Ergebnisse in Schriftform zukommen lassen und darüber hinaus die Studie. Gerne kann ich die dann auch noch einmal ins Netz stellen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Werner,

das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an.




> Ich solle auf jeden Fall bis ca. PSA 10,0 warten


Auch wenn Professor Schostak einer der besten Ärzte ist.
Da würde ich mir noch einmal eine 2. Meinung holen.
Vielleicht traut sich ein anderer Arzt daran.
Mir wurde damals in der Martini Klinik gesagt, der Krebs wäre zu dicht am Darm. Ich müsste vorher ein Medikament nehmen.
Mein Arzt in Kiel hat es dennoch hinbekommen.
Seine Aussage: "Nein, das geht noch. Das bekomme ich hin"
Bei PSA 10 werden beim operierten Patienten, sich sicherlich Metastasen gebildet haben.

Ich bin ja nur ein Betroffener, und kein Experte.
Mal gucken, was die anderen Mitglieder dazu sagen.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Werner,*
ich will dir auch mal ein paar Gedanken mitteilen, die mir durch den Kopf gehen, wenn ich deine Geschichte betrachte.

Du wurdest im April 2012 operiert: GS:7b, pT3b (Samenblasenbefall), was normalerweise direkt eine Salvage-RT erfordert. Diese wird meistens ohne begleitende ADT durchgeführt, so auch bei dir, was die Wirksamkeit leider herabsetzt. 
Jan-2015, PSADT ~ 6 Monate, ein PSMA-PET zeigt mehrere befallene Lymphknotenläsionen. Prof. Schostak rät von operativer Entfernung ab, hält eine sRT auch nicht für sinnvoll. Soweit die Fakten in Kurzform.

Leider musst du dir klar werden, dass du eine hochaggressive Erkrankung (GS:7b/pT3b) hast, die durchaus eines multimodalen Ansatzes bedürfte. Ob eine abwartende Vorgehensweise mit anschließender minimal-ADT der optimale Weg wäre, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich weiß aber auch, dass _"erstmal nichts machen"_ in Bezug auf Lebensqualität schön klingt. Du solltest das natürlich auch in die Waagschale werfen!

Vielleicht konsultierst du doch noch mal einen Strahlenexperten, wegen der RT der befallenen Lymphknoten. Ich hätte dabei aber leider auch nicht viel Hoffnung, dass dies dann kurativ wäre!

Bliebe also die ADT. Zwei Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang kommen immer wieder:


Früh oder spätKontinuierlich oder intermittierend 

Es gibt für alle Ansätze gute Gründe und gewisse Evidenz. Allerdings mangelt es dieser Evidenz oft an einer Berücksichtigung der individuellen Ausgangslage des Patienten. Ein Gleason-6/pT1 Patient nach erfolgloser Prostatektomie, der nach 6 Jahren ein biochemisches Rezidiv (BCR) mit einer PSADT von ~12 Monaten hat, ist anders zu behandeln, als ein Mann dessen PSA nach Operation nie in den nicht nachweisbaren Bereich ging, und der ein PSADT von <=6 Monaten hat. Du bist noch relativ jung, vielleicht ist ein etwas aktiveres Vorgehen bei dir sinnvoller, als es dir von Prof. Schostak vorgeschlagen wurde?




> While I believe most Docs are honest and hard working, remember, Medicine is a business, and every Doc has his "area of expertise" (and to a hammer, everything looks like a nail).


Eine gute Entscheidung wünsche ich dir!

--------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Paller; Management of Biochemically Recurrent Prostate Cancer After Local Therapy: Evolving Standards of Care and New Directions
*[2]:* Kosuri; Review of Salvage Therapy for Biochemically Recurrent Prostate Cancer: The Role of Imaging and Rationale for Systemic Salvage Targeted Anti-Prostate-Specific Membrane Antigen Radioimmunotherapy
*[3]:* Michael Kolodziej; Management of Biochemically Recurrent Prostate Cancer Following Local Therapy
*[4]:* Cooperberg, DAmico, Scher, Schlomm, Freedland; Management of Biochemical Recurrence After Primary Treatment of Prostate Cancer: A Systematic Review of the Literature

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Werner,

auch ich verfolge deinen Weg mit Spannung, da ich dir ja
mit einer kleinen Verzögerung hinterher eile; jetzt nach letzter
Messung bei PSA=0,5 ng/ml mit einer Verdopplungszeit so zwischen
5 und 6 Monaten.

Die Studie, die Prof. Schostak zitiert, würde mich auch sehr interessieren,
insbesondere ob und wie der Einstieg in die Hormontherapie bei erst
10ng/ml von anderen Parametern (Gleason, Verdopplungszeit Vorgeschichte RPE, RT) abhängt.

Auf jeden Fall werde auch ich den Versuch unternehmen über PSMA-PET/CT einen
lokalen Herd zu identifizieren; wie man auch an deinem Beispiel leider sieht,
führt das ja nicht sicher auch zu einer lokalen Therapiemöglichkeit.

Macht in deinem Fall die operative Beseitigung der beiden erreichbaren LK denn keinen Sinn?

Ich hoffe und wünsche dir, dass du gut damit leben kannst, dem Krebs bis zum
Errechen des Schwellwerts lediglich beim Wachsen zusehen zu können.

Alles Gute
Roland


Nachtrag: Dank dir lowroad für die Literaturangaben genau zu diesem Thema,
die wollen jetzt erst mal verdaut werden.

----------


## spertel

Hi Roland

Den Versuch, das Übel mittels PSMA-PEt/CT zu lokalisieren, halte ich in jedem Fall für sinnvoll, zumal ich in Deinem speziellen Fall gar nicht so pessimistisch bin.

Wichtiger als die Verdopplungszeit wäre mir eher die Fragestellung, ähnlich bei Uwe2403, ab welchem Wert eine solche Bildgebung am sinnvollsten ist.

Sollten sich die PSA produzierenden Herde auf 2-3 LK verteilen besteht bei niedrigem Wert die Gefahr, dass nur einer (oder auch keiner) erkennbar ist, ein weiterer LK aber wegen einer Mikrometastasierung nicht lokalisiert werden kann und deshalb im Körper verbleibt. Die Folge wäre bei neuerlichem Anstieg eine Wiederholung des Procedere.

Gibt die VZ von 5-6 Monaten darauf einen exakten Hinweis ?

Ist eine Bildgebung bei 4-5 ng/ml nicht vielleicht sinnvoller, um genau diese Entwicklung zu vermeiden ?

Dazu dürfte es sicher Meinungen geben......

LG

----------


## RolandHO

Dank dir Spertel für dein Interesse.

Ich möchte aber die Diskussion, ab welchem Wert PSMA-PET/CT 
in Werners Faden - in dem wir uns ja befinden - nicht weiter verfolgen, da für ihn
dieses Thema ja "gegessen" ist.


Für weitere Beiträge/ Erfahrungen dazu bin aber auch *hier* dankbar.


Gruß
Roland

----------


## spertel

Recht haste, Roland !

Ich hoffe, dass Werner mir dieses ungebührliche Verhalten verzeiht.

Du weisst aber, was ich meine......

----------


## RolandHO

Na klar wird er uns das verzeihen,
ich habe deinen Diskussionsgedanken hier noch mal eingestellt.

Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland und Reinhard,

Roland: "Gegessen" wird später... Aber noch ein Gedanke von mir zu Reinhards Möglichkeit, lieber etwas später mittels PSMA-PET-CT zu messen. Ich glaube, dass nie, zu keinem Zeitpunkt alle Krebsherde sichtbar gemacht werden können. Misst man bei PSA 1, findet man vielleicht 2 befallene Stellen und übersieht 20 Mikrometastasen. Misst man bei PSA 5 findet man 8 befallene Stellen. Die 2, die vorher da waren sind nun größer geworden sind und 6 von den 20 Mikrometastasen, die man vorher aufgrund ihrer Größe nicht sehen konnte. Die übrigen 12 Mikrometastasen sind aber unsichtbar immer noch da und hinzugesellt haben sich weitere 20, die man nur ebenfalls noch nicht sehen kann.

Sprich: Ich hatte nie den Anspruch und die Hoffnung, durch OP, oder Bestrahlung nach PSMA-PET-CT geheilt zu werden. Mir ging es um einen möglichst großen Zeitgewinn und um die Erhaltung der verbliebenen Lebensqualität.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RolandHO

> Sprich: Ich hatte nie den Anspruch und die Hoffnung, durch OP, oder Bestrahlung nach PSMA-PET-CT geheilt zu werden. Mir ging es um einen möglichst großen Zeitgewinn und um die Erhaltung der verbliebenen Lebensqualität.


Das sehe ich ganz genau so!!

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Andi,

danke für Deine Mitteilung, Ich weiß sie sehr zu schätzen, da ich Deine Beiträge immer mit großer Bewunderung Deines Fachwissens lese (und sie auch oftmals mangels eigenen Wissens nicht bis zu Ende verstehe). Ich weiß, dass mein Krebs sehr aggressiv ist und ich unterschätze ihn auch nicht. Aber: Was soll ich tun? Ich werde mir selbstverständlich die Studie anschauen. Darin wird sicherlich beschrieben, welche Aggressivitätsstufen vertreten waren. Was meinst Du mit "multimodalem Ansatz"? Und meinst Du mit "etwas aktiverem Vorgehen", dass ich gleich mit der ADT beginnen sollte? 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Werner,
> Die Studie, die Prof. Schostak zitiert, würde mich auch sehr interessieren, insbesondere ob und wie der Einstieg in die Hormontherapie bei erst 10ng/ml von anderen Parametern (Gleason, Verdopplungszeit Vorgeschichte RPE, RT) abhängt.


Dazu nehme ich gerne Stellung:

Diese Studie ist hier im Forum bereits mehrfach und ausführlich diskutiert worden.
Es geht um die intermittierende Hormontherapie bei knochenmetastasierten Patienten. Die Studie der amerikanischen Onkologin Maha Hussain bei über 3000 Patienten ist 2013 im wichtigsten medizinischen Journal erschienen und hier im Original frei verfügbar nachzulesen: http://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJMoa1212299

Im Gegensatz zu WernerE handelte es sich in der Studie sogar ausschließlich um Patienten mit Knochenmetastasen. Diese sind natürlich als wesentlich gefährlicher anzusehen als Lymphknotenmetastasen. Insofern ist diese scheinbar so hohe Einstiegsgrenze von 10 ng/ml bei Männern ohne Knochenmetastasen erst recht angemessen.

Eine Studie der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Urologische Onkologie unter Leitung von Prof. Miller (AUO AP 17/95) hat auch Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen eingeschlossen, das Das Ergebnis ist noch nicht als Vollpublikation erschienen, wurde aber in Vorträgen auf großen Kongressen mit gleichem Ergebnis vorgestellt. Auch hier war die "On"-Grenze 10 ng/ml und die "Off"-Grenze 4 ng/ml.

In der Hussain- und in der Miller-Studie hatten die Betroffenen etwa die Hälfte der Zeit eine Therapie und die andere Hälfte "Therapie-Urlaub".

In einer weiteren sehr wichtigen Studie von Messing im gleichen Journal wie die Hussain-Studie (nachzulesen hier:http://www.nejm.org/doi/pdf/10.1056/NEJM199912093412401) wurde bei Männern mit Lymphknotenmetastasen Hormone gegen keine Therapie (!) verglichen (also ohne On und Off-Grenzen). Die Hormontherapie hat in der Tat nach 10 Jahren etwa 20% mehr Überleben gebracht ABER auch ohne jede Therapie lebten noch gut die Hälfte der Patienten. In einer Folgepublikation in Lancet Oncology zeigte er, dass das auch nach 15 Jahren im Prinzip so blieb (>50% lebten ohne Therapie trotz Lymphknotenmetastasen). 

Eine sehr große und wichtige Studie von Garcia-Albeniz hat bei über 9500 Männern hat im Fall eines biochemischen Rezidivs nach lokaler Therapie gar keinen Unterschied zwischen einem sofortigen Beginn und einer Hormontherapie erst bei Symptomen gefunden. Das betraf das Gesamtüberleben (80%) und das krebsspezifische Überleben (90%) mit einer Nachbeobachtungszeit von 10 Jahren. Auch diese Studie liegt noch nicht als Vollpublikation vor. Sie wurde auf dem amerikanischen Krebskongress 2014 präsentiert. 
Hätte WernerE kein PET, wäre es "nur" ein biochemisches Rezidiv. Mein Vorschlag betrifft also eine intermittierende Hormontherapie, allerdings beginnend mit der Pause.

Wichtig dabei ist, dass man im Fall von neuaufgetretenen Symptomen natürlich immer handeln soll, egal, ob das Grenz-PSA erreicht ist oder nicht. Schließlich wird nicht das PSA, sondern der Patient behandelt. 
Außerdem sollte man in einem Fall wie bei WernerE beim Erreichen der Grenzwerte eine adäquate Bildgebung machen, d.h. unbedingt ein Knochenszintigramm, um eventuelle zusätzliche Knochenmetastasen zu finden (die Lymphknotenmetastasen sind ja bekannt, er braucht kein neues PET)

Natürlich hängt die Zeit bis zum Erreichen des o.g. Werts von all diesen Prognoseparametern ab, das muss aber trotzdem kein Grund sein, im vorauseilenden Gehorsam bereits ewig früher Hormone zu nehmen. In der ganzen vorauseilenden Zeit hat man dann ja auch schon Nebenwirkungen, v.a. Hitzewallungen.

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank, Prof. Schostak, für diese umfangreichen und detaillierten Informationen.
Sicherlich für alle, die vor dem Einstieg in die Hormontherapie stehen - wie ich das für mich auch
kommen sehe - eine Grundlage für neue Überlegungen.

Ich hoffe, ich kann anhand der Veröffentlichungen auch meinen Urologen überzeugen, der
schon mal angedacht hat so bei 2 ng/ml zu beginnen, aber natürlich erst nach
PSMA PET/CT bei ca. 1 ng/ml.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## LowRoad

*Werner,*
wenn du verstanden hast, dass biochemische Rezidive nicht alle gleich zu behandeln sind, dann habe ich schon mal ein Ziel erreicht  dich etwas zu sensibilisieren.

Was jetzt der für dich optimale Weg unter Berücksichtigung ALLER Randbedingungen ist, das ist die Million-Dollar Frage, die ich dir auch nicht beantworten kann. Daher eher ein paar grundsätzliche Überlegungen, die bei dir mehr oder weniger gut passen:

Ich halte es für sinnvoll die Tumormasse so klein wie irgend möglich zu halten. Im Rezidivfall wäre also eine moderne Bildgebung wie z.B. PET sinnvoll. Erste Priorität wäre es gefundene Läsionen, wenn es nicht zu viele sind, aus dem Körper zu entfernen. Egal ob mittels Operation, Strahlentherapie (RT), HIFU oder sonstwie. Die Suche nach einem fähigen und erfahrenen Spezialisten für dieses Gebiet kann anstrengend werden. Ja, ich spreche aus Erfahrung!Wenn lokale Optionen ausgeschöpft sind, also zu viele Läsionen in der Bildgebung sichtbar, dann muss entschieden werden, welche palliative Therapiesequenz optimale Ergebnisse bringt. Eher aggressive Therapien wie beispielsweise Chemotherapien bringen möglicherweise ein längeres Überleben, bei allerdings reduzierter Lebensqualität. 

Bei der ADT ist es sicher nicht kriegsentscheidend, ob man diese bei einem PSA Wert von 5 ng/ml oder 10ng/ml beginnt. Die therapiefreie Zeit kann als großer Vorteil gelten. Übrigens könnte man die ADT eventuell zeitlich noch viel weiter verschieben, wenn es gelänge die wenigen lokalisierten Läsionen zu beseitigen.
Steigt man dann letztendlich doch in die ADT ein, dann könnte man natürlich auch die Hussein Studie als Grundlage nehmen. Wir hatten diese 2012 im Forum bereits besprochen Was so revolutionär neu daran sein soll, kann ich nicht erkennen. Ich denke aber, man hat dich gründlich über die Eckdaten der Studie aufgeklärt:




> *Survival*
> The median survival of all enrolled patients after initiation of androgen-deprivation therapy was 3.7 years


Wenn dieser Zeithorizont, evt. durch neue Medikamente leicht verbessert, eine zwingende Attraktivität auf dich ausübt  bitte, dann mach das so.

*Wo liegen meine Bedenken?*
Steigt man bei PSA 10ng/ml in die ADT ein, sollte ein Unterschreiten von 4ng/ml eigentlich innerhalb eines Monats realisierbar sein. Man unterbricht dann die ADT schon nach einem Monat! Nun steigt das Testosteron wieder an, leider relativ langsam. Bevor sich eine für uns erkennbar vorteilhafte Wirkung des Testosterons ergibt, was etwa ab 250ng/dl [2.5ng/ml] gegeben ist, wäre der PSA Wert längst durch die Decke gegangen. Letztendlich macht man also gar keine intermittierende ADT, sondern eine kontinuierliche ADT mit schwankend niedrigen Testosteronwerten. Und dies ist, meiner Meinung nach, das schlechteste, was man machen kann! Studien, die die Bedeutung des Testosteronwertes unter ADT untersucht haben, sind regelmäßig zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, niedrig ist besser. So beispielsweise Morote:



Demzufolge geht man heutzutage davon aus, dass ein Testosteronwert von <=20ng/dl [0.2ng/ml] in einer ADT sinnvoll wäre. In der Intermittierung sollte der Testosteronwert dann so schnell wie irgend möglich in den Normbereich ansteigen. Selektive Estrogenrezeptormodulatoren (SERM) könnten dabei helfen (alter Bodybuilder Trick). Das klappt natürlich nur, wenn wir von sehr niedrigen PSA Werten, etwa 0.1ng/ml, ausgehen, damit uns auch etwas Zeit in der ADT Pause vergönnt ist  sonst bräuchten wir keine ADT Pause.

Wir könnten das Thema ADT jetzt hier noch ellenlang durchdiskutieren, ich will es aber erstmal gut sein lassen.

Vielleicht schaust du auch noch mal bei einem PCA Spezialisten rein, der nicht nur stur Leitlinienangebote vermittelt?

----------


## adam 60

hallo,
möchte hierzu auch mal Eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.
wie aus meinem Profil ersichtlich ist sollte eine ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie vorgenommen werden.
Nach ausgiebiger Erläuterung des Urologen in der Klinik von Heidelberg habe ich dann die Entscheidung getroffen das nicht ausführen zu lassen.
Ausschlaggebend war für mich die schnelle Verdoppelungszeit und die Probleme die nach OP auftauchen können.
bin jetzt seit einer Woche unter Bicalutamid.
kann mir jetzt jemand weiterhelfen ?
welche Blutwerte ich abnehmen soll ? und in welchem Zeitraum ?
will weiter machen nach einem Monat mit der ein Monatsspritze (welches Präparat ) um zu sehen ob ich das vertrage.
Käme für mich auch die intermittierende Hormontheraphie in Frage ?
Bei meinem PSMA PET CT im Januar wurden befallene Lymfknoten entdeckt . Metastasen an Knochen oder auch sonst nichts gefunden.
Vieleicht kann Prof. M. Schostak was dazu sagen.
für Werner und die anderen Mitstreiter 
viel Glück für die weiteren Entscheidungen

Adam

----------


## RolandHO

> Wir hatten diese 2012 im Forum bereits besprochen


Respekt vor deiner Erinnerung und deinem Überblick.

Inhaltlich sage ich: Uff, Ächts, Stöhn!! (Aber ich gebe nicht auf, es zu verstehen).

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Andi,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Ich konnte sogar alles nachvollziehen. Wahrscheinlich hast Du bei Deiner Wortwahl ein wenig Rücksicht auf mich genommen.

Ich habe mit Professor Schostak auch die Möglichkeit besprochen, lediglich die 2 gut zugänglichen Lymphknoten entnehmen zu lassen. Nur weiß natürlich niemand, wie sich das auf meine PSA-Werte auswirken wird. Vielleicht ist ja der nur schwerzugängliche am Enddarm der größte Übeltäter. Meine Überlegungen dauern in dieser Sache noch an. Wären alle 3 Lymphknoten leicht zugänglich, hätte ich hier im Forum wohl nur noch den OP-Termin genannt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall für alle nützlichen Ratschläge dankbar.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo zusammen,

zur Kontroverse zwischen Prof. Schostak und Andi kann und will ich hier keine Stellung beziehen. Ich schätze beide sehr. Hier scheinen offenbar ganz neue Erkenntnisse aus Studien in den beiden letzten Jahren (insb. USA) in die Öffentlichkeit zu gelangen, die für uns Betroffene höchst relevant erscheinen. Ich freue mich auf den weiteren konstruktiven Disput hier im Forum.

Nun aber zu Adam und auch WernerE: 

Mein Grundsatz seit Anbeginn meiner Erkrankung ist, die Krebszellen lokal zu bekämpfen (per OP oder Strahlen oder sonstwie), dort wo sie erkennbar sind (Cholin PET/CT, USPIO, PSMA PET/CT ...). Leider habe ich erfahren müssen, dass die genannten Diagnoseverfahren - zumindest bei mir - sehr unterschiedliche und teils widersprüchliche Ergebnisse gebracht haben, die wiederum von unterschiedlichen Medizinern (auch Radiologen untereinander) unterschiedlich bewertet wurden. Da kommt man nicht drum herum (auch über Zweit- und Drittmeinung) sich selbst einen Reim daraus zu machen und Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Und natürlich ist eine Voraussetzung auch, dass sie behandelbar sind. Und auch hier hat meine Erfahrung gezeigt, dass ein Chirurg hinsichtlich seiner operativen Behandlungsmöglichkeit eine andere Meinung vertreten hat als ein Strahlentherapeut. Sogar bei den Strahlentherapeuten oder Chirurgen untereinander gab es unterschiedliche Aussagen, je nachdem welches Verfahren/welche Technik jeweils angewendet werden sollte.

Meine Empfehlung: Einholung einer Zweit- oder Drittmeinung, allerdings nicht unbedingt bei der gleichen Kategorie der Experten (z.B. nicht nur bei Chirurgen die offen operieren etc.). Die Gefahr besteht natürlich, dass man sich hierbei verzettelt.

Ein Hinweis noch zur Reihenfolge der Behandlung z.B. bei LK-Metastasen: Wie bei Adam wurde auch bei mir nach der RPE heftig bestrahlt (Prostataloge und Lymphknoten und vermutete Knochenmetastase). Bei der anschließenden Lymphadenektomie (OP) wurden die von der PSMA PET/CT befundeten LK-Metastasen dann allerdings nicht komplett gefunden und entfernt. Begründung. "Sorry, zu viele Verwachsungen und Vernarbungen im vorbestahlten Bereich !" Vielleicht wäre eine andere Reihenfolge (erst OP, dann Bestrahlung) bei der LK-Behandlung die bessere Variante gewesen.

Zudem (meine Laienmeinung !) ist möglicherweise eine exakte Zielorientierung für das Auffinden der identifizierten LK bei der Bestrahlung besser gegeben (durch exaktes Nachfahren des Planungs-CTs am Bestrahlungstermin) als durch eine OP, in der doch viel Gewebe während der OP (inkl. aller LKs) verschoben werden muß.

Euch beiden alles Gute !

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> welche Blutwerte ich abnehmen soll ? und in welchem Zeitraum ?
> will weiter machen nach einem Monat mit der ein Monatsspritze (welches Präparat ) um zu sehen ob ich das vertrage.
> Käme für mich auch die intermittierende Hormontheraphie in Frage ?
> Bei meinem PSMA PET CT im Januar wurden befallene Lymfknoten entdeckt . Metastasen an Knochen oder auch sonst nichts gefunden.
> Vieleicht kann Prof. M. Schostak was dazu sagen.


Lieber Adam

Du stehst jetzt an einer schwierigen Weggabelung.

Wenn Du denkst, Prof. Schostak könne noch etwas beitragen,
wäre dies vor Allem aufgrund des PET und der überigen
vollständigen Unterlagen zu prüfen, ob die Lymphknoten mit
Gewinn operiert werden könnten.
Das solltest Du am Besten persönlich machen bei einem
ganz normalen Zweitmeinungstermin. Erkundige Dich bitte
VOR der 'Spritze', ob Du die nehmen sollest vor der
Konsultation bzw. OP.

Der andere Wer wäre, mit der Androgendeprivation zu 
beginnen. Ob Du die Unterbrechen könnest und wann, ergibt
sich dann aus dem Verlauf. Dann stehst Du aber in zwei oder
auch fünf Jahren vor dem CRPCa.

Blutwerte?
Zu Beginn der AHT Testosteron und PSA, dann einen Monat
danach dasselbe nocheinmal, um die Wirkung zu prüfen.
Wenn diese genügend ist, reicht dreimonatlich PSA, solange 
kein PSA-Anstieg zu verzeichnen ist. Bei Anstieg erneut
Testosteron prüfen und PSA im halber Verdoppelungszeit.
Aber wie gesagt: 
Erst entscheiden, welchen Weg, und danach die Therapie.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an alle,

ich bin immer noch am Grübeln. Zumindest habe ich mit dem Cyber-Knife-Zentrum der Uni-Klinik-Münster Kontakt aufgenommen und meine Unterlagen dort hin geschickt. Das Zentrum ist übrigens ausgelagert und liegt in Soest. Gar nicht weit weg von mir. Kommt in meiner Situation diese Behandlung in Frage? Vielleicht kann ja auch unser Strahlenexperte, der Gott sei Dank wieder zu uns gestoßen ist, seine Meinung kund tun.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

hallo Werner,und andere Mitleser,
Habe mein Vorhaben die ausgedehnte Lymhadenektomie durchführen zu lassen erst mal aufgegeben.
Nehme seit 3 Wochen Bicalutamid. der Psa ist von 3,4 ng / ml abgefallen auf  1,15 ng / ml.
Nebenwirkungen wenig.
Meiner vieleicht etwas naiver Vorstellung würde ich vieleicht folgen : das Bicalutamid weiter nehmen bis der Psa auf 0,02 ng / ml fällt ? 
Dann wieder eine Pause machen bis zum Anstieg auf 5 ng / ml.
Habe am Donnerstag Termin beim Urologen : der wird mir was vorschlagen. Enantone - Trenantone - ?
es gibt wohl noch andere Präparate.
vieleicht von den Mitlesern Hinweise was für eine Depotspritze zu empfehlen ist.

wie  geht es weiter bei Dir ?
Hoffe diese Aktivität bringt Dir noch weitere beschwerdefreie Zeit.
Viele Grüsse
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo noch mal,
man nennt das wohl :  *Sequentielle Androgenblockade  ( SAB )
*aber da müsste das PSA wirklich abfallen auf 0,0 ?? nochwas.
der Urologe wirds wissen.
Da ist bei mir auch viel Wunschdenken dabei.
kann man ja auch mal kundtun.

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

reicht es denn nicht, wenn Du Bicalutamit nimmst? Die Depotspritze ist für die AHT. Das muss man meines Wissens doch nicht im ersten Schritt beides machen, oder? Ich kenne mich da aber auch nur mangelhaft aus. Ich denke, es antwortet noch ein Fachmann. Ich kenne Deinen Urologen nicht. Aber darauf allein würde ich mich nicht verlassen.

Tja, bei mir: Ich erkundige mich noch bezüglich Bestrahlungsmethoden und warte noch auf einige Antworten. Solange gilt für mich die Aussage von Professor Schostak: Noch abwarten und beobachten.

Viel Glück

WernerE

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Adam,

vielleicht könnte mein Beitrag hier Deine Frage zu Bicalutamid ein wenig erhellen. Zur Zeit jenes Beitrags bin ich noch mit wenig Bicalutamid ausgekommen, aber inzwischen scheint sich eine Resistenz einzustellen, so daß ich schon 100mg/Tag und 2x Avodart 0,5 brauche, um mein PSA bei ca. 0,7 zu halten. Die Gynäkomastie ist im Laufe der Zeit zu einem größeren ästhetischen Problem geworden, hätte ich das vorher gewußt, hätte ich mir die Brustdrüsen rausnehmen lassen. Ansonsten kann ich nur auf den Artikel von Dr. Barken in meinem Link hinweisen, der davon abrät, die SAB zu intermittieren, sondern im Laufe der Zeit die Dosis immer weiter zu reduzieren. Bei mir selbst hat das recht gut geklappt, bis ich das Bica für die PSMA-Diagnostik absetzte und das PSA auf ca. 4,0 ansteigen ließ. Seitdem muß ich, wie oben gesagt, mehr einnehmen als zuvor. Deinen PSA-Abfall von 3,4 auf 1,15 innerhalb von 3 Wochen (ich nehme an mit Bicalutamid 150mg/d) halte ich für recht zügig, so daß sich ein Experimentieren mit dem Regime von Dr. Barken lohnen könnte, um die doch erhelblichen Nebenwirkungen einer ADT zu umgehen. Aber IMMER in Verbindung mit Avodart (Dutasterid) oder Finasterid.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Andreas und Werner,
war gestern bei meinem Urologen und habe Ihm meine Blutwerte vorgelegt.
Psa anfang Januar bei 3,4 ng /ml.
nach 3 Wochen Bicalutamid 150 ist der Wert auf 1,15 ng /ml gefallen.
Er meinte ich sollte jetzt mit der Spritze beginnen. Enantone sollte es sein.
Ich wiederum machte den Einwand geltend das dann der Testosteronwert wohl absinken wird auf unter 0,5 und das dann wohl Beschwerden 
verursachen würde.  (abgeschlagenheit,hitzewallungen,müdikeit etc. )
Er meinte da das Bicalutamid  150 so gut wirkt könnte ich es mit den Tabletten auch weiter machen.
die vertrage ich halt bis jetzt sehr gut.
Advordart hat er mir auch noch verschrieben auf mein verlangen hin.
jetz halt die Frage an Andreas : würdest Du das System von  DR.Barken noch mal näher erläutern ?
als Hilfestellung ?
und was halten die anderen Mitleser davon ? 
bis jetz habe ich nur Bicalutamid 150 genommen täglich eine Tablette.
 bitte um Eure Meinung.
Auch die von Konrad der warscheinlich wieder einen Gipfel bestiegen hat.
für Euch alle ein schönes sonniges Wochenende

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Adam
Du hast meine Meinung bestellt?

Man sagt, Bicalutamid habe weniger Nebenwirkungen als Enantone/Trenantone.
Bei längerer Anwendung empfielt sich dringend, die Brustdrüsen bestrahlen
oder wegoperieren zu lassen, sonst kann es ein Brustwachstum geben.
Mir hat das, trotz Bestrahlung, ein leichtes Wachstum eingebrockt, 
Berührungsempfindlichkeit und fiese Fettpölsterchen unter den Achseln.
Haare hab ich am Körper keine mehr, am Kopf aber schon noch.
Das hat sich mit den Nebenwirkungen von Lucrin ( wie Trenantone) 
überlagert, Hitzewallungen, Müdigkeit, Gewichtszunahme, Mukelabbau ...
Das Alles steht auch auf dem Waschzettel von Bicalutamid.

Kurz: 
Ich hab keine Meinung zur Frage, ob die Androgendeprivation oder
die Antihormontherapie vorzuziehen sei.

Egal was Du wählst, ich wünsch Dir eine nachhaltige Wirkung deiner
Hormontherapie.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Adam,

in meinem Link ist zum Protokoll von Dr. Barken eigentlich alles gesagt. Hier findest Du meinen Originalbeitrag von 2010 mit den Links zu seinen Vorträgen dazu. (Einfach das "hier" anklicken, wie Du sicher weißt) Ich persönlich habe damals bei PSA 1 mit 50mg bicalutamid angefangen und es so lange eingenommen, bis mein PSA-Wert etwa bei 0,2 lag und habe dann auf 50mg alle 2 Tage reduziert, mit denen ich mein PSA in diesem niedrigen Bereich halten konnte. Alle 3 Tage klappte bei mir nicht, dann stieg das PSA wieder. Der Vorteil ist, dass die Nebenwirkungen bei dieser niedrigen Dosierung kaum mehr vorhanden sind. Inzwischen experimentiere ich, wie schon beschrieben, auf Grund des höheren Anfangs-PSA von 4,0 mit der höheren Einstiegsdosis von 150mg, die ich bis jetzt auf 100mg reduziert habe. Bei Dir liegt der Fall ja ähnlich. Natürlich sollte man alle 4 Wochen das PSA kontrollieren, (ich lasse es oft bei meinem Labor direkt als IGEL-Leistung für EUR 19,20 machen, wenn ich mich nicht wieder zum Uro in die Praxis setzen will). 
Barken empfiehlt auch, sich nicht nur auf den PSA-Wert zu verlassen, sondern auch regelmäßig eine Bildgebung machen zu lassen. Die schonendste und m.E. beste Methode zur Bildgebung ist ein PSMA-MRT (KEIN CT, wegen der hohen Strahlenbelastung!), wie es am Klinikum rechts der Isar angeboten wird, und soviel ich weiß, inzwischen auch an anderen Zentren wie in Bremen.
 Letztendlich ist die Philosophie Hinter Barkens Protokoll, dass er glaubt, einer Kastrationsresistenz, in die eine ADT letztendlich mündet, vorzubeugen, da unter der SAB ja noch genügend Testosteron im Körper ist. Und er sagt auch freimütig, es gebe keine Garantie für dieses Protokoll, wenn's nicht anschlägt, könne man ja immer noch eine ADT anschließen, ohne mit der SAB etwas verschenkt zu haben. 
Mein Urologe ist der Meinung, das Ende der Fahnenstange mit der SAB sei auch mit 150mg/d noch nicht erreicht, so lange das PSA nicht wieder ansteigt.

Viel Erfolg,
Andreas

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Andreas,Werner und Konrad,
Danke für die Beiträge.
ich war jetzt beim Urologen und habe ihm meine Werte vorgelegt. PSA von 3,4 runter auf 1,15 ng / ml. inerhalb von 4 Wochen bei einer Dosis von 150mg pro Tag.
er wollte mir Enantone geben ,das 1 Monatsdepot.
habe Ihm auch versucht das Systhem Dr, Barken näher zu bringen. Er war nicht so begeistert., hat mir dann doch das Mittel Advortad verschrieben.
ich will jetzt nach dem zweiten Monat noch mal PSA messen lassen und sehen wie der PSA  weiter abgefallen ist.
Dann entscheiden wie ich es weiter handhabe,vieleicht von dir Andreas noch ein paar Hinweise ?
Das Systheme von Dr. Barken konnte ich aus meinen kleinen englischkenntnissen nicht so richtig verstehen.
gerne noch Hinweise über die Vorgehensweise in Deutscher Sprache.

ansonsten bei Eurer weitern Vorgehensweise was unsern gemeinsamen  " Untermieter " betrifft, ein" gutes Händchen"
* sonnige Grüsse *
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo nochmal,
Das Advordat habe ich noch nicht eingenommen,
warte erst die zweite PSA Messung ab die ich am 7.4.15 also nach zwei Monaten Bicalutamid 150 mg/Tag durchführen lasse um danach zu entscheiden.
 Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

nun habe ich Nachricht vom CyberKnife-Zentrum der Charité. So richtig Hoffnung machen die mir auch nicht. Das war mir aber auch vorher klar. Mir kann es nicht mehr um Heilung gehen, sondern nur noch um Zeitgewinn vor der AHT. Es wäre nett, wenn ich Eure Kommentare lesen würde. Nun der Text in kursiv:

Viele Grüße

WernerE

           vi_elen_ _Dank_ _für  Ihre Anfrage im_ _Cyberknife-Center der Charité Berlin._ 

_Bei Ihne_n _liegt ein Rezidiv eines Prostatakarzinoms mit multiplen Lymphknotenmetastasen vor. Diese sind nach vorliegender Diagnostik bds. iliakal, inguinal sowie paraversikal links und pararektal rechts lokalisiert._

_Das heißt, dass Tumorzellen entweder bereits vor der Operation die Prostata verlassen haben oder nach der Operation im Bereich der Prostataloge verblieben sind und sich später über die Lymphbahnen ausgebreitet haben.

  Dort, wo Tumorzellen in Lymphknoten hängen geblieben sind, sind sie gewachsen, so dass sie jetzt im PET als vergrößert imponieren.

  Dass es sich tatsächlich um Prostatakarzinom-Absiedelungen handelt, wird durch die hohe Spezifität des PSMA-PETs hoch wahrscheinlich.

  Da jedes diagnostische Verfahren aber eine untere Nachweis Grenze hat und sich weitere Tumorzellen derzeit in Transit befinden könnten, darf nicht davon ausgegangen werden, dass das, was im PET-CT leuchtet die komplette Tumorlast darstellt.

  Vielmehr muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass es sich hier um die Spitze des Eisbergs handelt.

  Daher ist die Frage nach der technischen Machbarkeit einer evtl. Cyberknife-Behandlung hier nicht die richtige, sondern die nach der onkologischen Sinnhaftigkeit.

  Jeder operative Eingriff und auch jede Art der Strahlentherapie, und sei sie noch so präzise, ist mit einem gewissen Nebenwirkungsrisiko behaftet.

  Wäre nach der operativen oder strahlentherapeutischen Behandlung mit hoher Sicherheit von einer Tumorfreiheit auszugehen, wäre es durchaus erwägenswert diese Risiken einzugehen.

  Bei so vielen Metastasen in so viele verschiedene anatomische Richtungen, muss aber eher davon ausgegangen werden, dass  nach stattgehabter Operation und Strahlentherapie bereits die nächsten Metastasen manifest werden.

  Wir würden Ihnen empfehlen sich zunächst bzgl.  einer medikamentösen Behandlung beraten zu lassen. 

  Sollten sich hier nach Jahren einzelne resistente Foki zeigen und man keine andere Option hat, kann man dann durchaus über eine strahlentherapeutische Behandlung nachdenken.

  Sollten sie sich der Risiken und der wahrscheinlich allenfalls vorübergehenden Erfolgsaussichten einer operativen und strahlentherapeutischen Metastasenbehandlung aber bewusst sein, und aufgrund Ihres jungen Alters eine antihormonelle Therapie unbedingt hinauszögern möchten, können wir uns gerne auch noch einmal vor Ort zur persönlichen Beratung zusammensetzen. Technisch möglich ist die Behandlung.

  Herzliche Grüße,



_

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat von [I
> 
> Cyberknife-Center der Charité Berlin] [/I]
> _Das heißt, dass Tumorzellen entweder bereits vor der Operation die Prostata verlassen haben oder nach der Operation im Bereich der Prostataloge verblieben sind und sich später über die Lymphbahnen ausgebreitet haben._


Lieber Werner

Die Vorstellung, dass Tumorzellen, die  sich erst während oder nach deiner RPE auf den Weg machten, bereits jetzt im PET als Metastasen sichtbar wären, ist  schwer nachvollziehbar. Bis die  im Bild nachweisbar werden, brauchen die rund 30 Verdoppelungszyklen, sind also mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit älter als diese skurrile Feststellung, die Du im Profil deinem Hausarzt in den Mund legst:




> Hausarzt meint, dass wenig Gefahr besteht, da das gute PSA das schlechte mehr als neutralisiert


Es ist wahrscheinlich, dass die gesehenen Metastasen schon damals angelegt waren, ebenso wie jene, die im Brief der Charité als noch ungesehen vermutet werden. Es ist also bisher nichts falsch gelaufen, auch wenn das nun eine Sch...wierige Situation ist. Wenn Du ohnehin eine Hormontherapie starten musst, bringt, so fürchte ich, die Bestrahlung vorher wenig oder nichts.

Mag sein, dass ich hier Mist erzähle, weil ich selbst mal in einer ähnlichen Situation war während einer iADT-Phase.
Daher wäre es gut, wenn sich hier auch noch Andere äussern. 
Leider sind die Doctores in diesen Tagen nicht so aktiv. Sie hatten mir damals (Juli 2012) zum Entscheid geholfen, die AHT wiederaufzunehmen, statt lokale Therapien zu wählen. 

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
da stehst Du jetzt vor der Entscheidung !
Deine PSA Verdoppelungszeiten sind laut dem laborrechner ; 17.4.14   0,89
                                                                                 24.7.14   0,99    = 638 Tage
                                                                                23.10.14  1,33     = 214 Tage
                                                                                 22.1.15   1,94    = 169  Tage
Wie ist denn Dein aktueller Wert ?
Vieleicht hilft es Dir bei der Entscheidung.
Ich hatte für mich die Lympfknotenentfernung abgelehnt da die Verdoppelungszeiten des PSA ca 60 Tage waren.
Das ganze wohl schon sehr fortgeschritten ist.
Bin jetzt unter Bicalitamid  150 pro tag.Bis jetzt 50 Tage. Der Wert ist schon sehr abgefallen (siehe Bericht auf dieser Seite ) Das Bica vertrage ich ganz gut. kleine Hitzewallungen gibts.
Nächste Woche neue Messung, dann wird man sehen was zu tun ist.
Werde dann berichten.
ein gutes Händchen bei Deiner Entscheidung.

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

danke für Eure Einschätzungen.

@Konrad: So wie Du glaube auch ich schon eine ganze Weile, dass mein Krebs bereits vor Jahren die Kapsel verlassen hat. Das ist wohl bei den agressiveren Sorten so, wenn sie nicht mit ganz viel Glück rechtzeitig gefunden werden. Leider werden ja auch hier im Forum die meisten 7b-ler irgendwann nach OP wieder vom Krebs heimgesucht.

@Adam: Meine nächste Messung steht Ende April an. Da werde ich sicherlich sehen, wohin die Reise geht. Ein gutes Gefühl habe ich seit längerer Zeit schon nicht mehr. Dir drücke ich die Damen, dass Bicalutamid lange seinen Zweck erfüllen wird.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
schön das Du mir die "Damen" drückst.
drei Stück gibt's zu drücken.
nächste Woche gibt's die neue PSA Messung.
Bis dahin alles Gute und Schöne Ostern

lg
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Schöne Ostern ,Für Alle die mir hier auf meine laienhaften Fragen geantwortet haben.Auch für die Schreiber von guten Berichten.Für Alle die hier sind. Schön das es das Forum gibtAdam

----------


## adam 60

So,
hab jetzt den PSA Wert  nach 60 Tagen Einnahme von bicalutamid 150 pro Tag bekommen .
Telefonisch, die anderen Werte nächste Woche .
der PSA Wert = 0,2 ng / ml
wie ich und was ich weitermachen soll ?
vieleicht haben ein paar von den " Profis" hier eine Meinung dazu ?
nächste Woche wenn alle Werte da sind gehe ich zum Urologen .

was haltet ihr den von der SAB ?
sonniges wochenende

adam

----------


## Harald_1933

> was haltet ihr den von der SAB ?


Hallo Adam,

der aktuelle PSA-Wert liest sich gut. Zur SAB empfehle ich Dir vorab in den folgenden Links zu lesen.

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...l/tha_sab.html

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7095#post67095

Dein Dich beratender Urloge wird sicher auch seine Meinung einbringen. Nach etlichen Therapiestationen wünsche ich Dir persönlich nunmehr ein goldenes Händchen für die weitere und vielleicht Erfolg ersprechende Entscheidung. Einen Garantieschein kann Dir leider niemand überreichen.

Alles Gute und noch viel mehr!!

*"Man ist immer glücklich, wenn man Kräfte in sich selbst findet, die man sich selbst nicht zugetraut hätte"*
(Johann Georg Zimmermann)

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

hallo Harald,
du bist ja ein Vollprofi was die Behandlung von PK betrifft.
Habe nach der langen Zeit als Betroffener auch festgestellt das es wenig Standarts gibt als Theraphie.
Wäre es nach meinem Urologen gegangen hätte ich schon vor 2 Jahren mit der Hormontheraphie begonnen.
was mich verwundert ist das das PSA so schnell abfällt. in 2 Monaten .am 2.2.15 war der wert bei 3,48 ng /ml und jetzt am 9.4.15  bei 0,20 ng /ml.
habe am Donnerstag den Termin wenn die anderen Werte da sind Termin beim Urologen. werde aber dann noch versuchen einen Termin in Heidelberg zu bekommen.
Vieleicht komme ich dann auf einen Weg den ich einschlagen kann. (auch hier durch die Hilfe des Forums )
für Dich und die Mitbetroffenen alles Gute weiterhin.
ob ich die 81 noch  " reissen " kann ist fraglich, strebe erst mal die 71 an.
sonnige Grüsse
Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo alle zusammen,
war gestern beim Urologen mit meinen Blutwerten.
es hat sich nix neues ergeben was die Theraphie betrifft.
bleibe jetzt bis Ende nächster Woche bei Bicalutamid 150 Pro Tag.
PSA Senkung innerhalb von 2 monaten  von 3,4 auf 0,2 ng/ml.
was das System Dr.Barken betrifft bin ich unschlüssig.
Nehme das Bica jetzt weiter ,denn ende nächster woche habe ich Termin in der Uni Heidelberg.
da erhoffe ich mir einen für mich akzeptablen Vorschlag wie es weitergehen soll.
kann jemand von den Mitbetroffenen eine Hilfestellung geben.
habe mein Profil noch mal überarbeitet, einfach mal reinschauen.
habe jetzt was gelesen von der Selbsthilfegruppe Bielefeld : Intermittierende Androgendeprivation , was ich nicht schlecht finde.
noch mal zu meinem Urologen,der meint halt ich soll das mit dem Bica weitermachen und in 3 Monaten wiederkommen.
also bin ganz schön unschlüssig und erhoffe mir mal einen Weg wo es dann lang geht.

alles hat ein Ende ," nur die Wurst hat zwei "
schönes Wochenende
für Alle

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

ich denke, in der Uni Heidelberg wird man Dir weiterhelfen, zumindest darin, dass Du wieder klarere Sicht hinsichtlich der Therapieausrichtung bekommen wirst. Auf deinen Bericht bin ich auch schon gespannt.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner...
du siehst mich gibt es noch.
war fast jeden Tag im Forum Bericht lesen und Informationen ziehen.
kann selbst nicht viel dazu beitragen, manche Beiträge sind spanische Dörfer für mich.
mal zu mir :
war dann in Heidelberg und hatte das Gespräch mit dem Oberarzt der Urologie.
er würde mir auch die Spritze empfehlen,aber das mit dem Bica könte ich auch weiter machen.
immer in gleichmässigen Abständen PSA Kontrolle.
wenn das dann nicht mehr wirken sollte stehen immer noch  andere Optionen offen.
habe mich dafür entschieden das Bica weiter zu nehmen. ab jetzt dann zusätzlich Advordat 5 ng /ml.
nach 3 Monaten steht das PSA jetzt bei 0,110 ng /ml.
nach einem Monat dann neue Messung, hoffe das PSA fällt unter 0,05 ng /ml.
hatte auch mal was aus einer Veröffenlichung der Urologie gelesen.
Bei Patienten die mittels Androgenentzugstheraphie behandelt wurden,war das erreichen eines PSA-Nadir von 0,05 oder kleiner der wichtigste Endpunkt bezüglich der Zeit bis zum Progress.
Der PSA-Nadir als Faktor war bezüglich Progression annähernd achtmal bedeutender als der Gleasen-Score und die PSA- Verdoppelungszeit.
und ungefähr viermal bedeutungsvoller bezüglich Prostatamortalität.

ich bleibe jetzt mal so dabei ,mal sehen wie es weiter geht....
für Dich und Andreas und die ander hier ein glückliche Händchen 

erst am Ende ist Schluss
schöne Feiertage

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

danke für die Info und viel Glück. Ich habe mich so richtig immer noch nicht entschieden. Nächste Woche bekomme ich meinen neunen PSA-Wert.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## propst

Wenn Du den neuen Artikel im STERN liest, dann bist Du bedient. Alles GANZ EINFACH ...
Hier ein Interview mit einem Prof. Weißbach. 
PSA-Test: Der Nutzen ist "sehr gering, der Schaden hoch"http://mobil.stern.de/gesundheit/psa...7.html?mobil=1
Zitat:
FRAGE: Gilt nicht trotzdem: Krebs früh erkannt, Gefahr gebannt?
ANTWORT: Dieses Denken ist durch große Vereine, Fachgesellschaften und private Stiftungen in Umlauf gebracht worden. Dem ist aber nicht so. Viele große Kampagnen 
schüren die Krebsangst, informieren aber nicht. (Zitat Ende)

Das ist sträflicher Quatsch, einem ernsthaften Mediziner unwürdig. Und der ist bei der Entwicklung der Leitlinien dabei?

----------


## Heribert

> Das ist sträflicher Quatsch, einem ernsthaften Mediziner unwürdig. Und der ist bei der Entwicklung der Leitlinien dabei?


Bitte bedenke, in diesem Thread geht es nicht um Früherkennung sondern um PSA zur Kontrolle/zum Verlauf der Karzinomerkrankung. Es geht um Diagnostik und Therapie im Fortgeschrittenen Verlauf des Prostatakarzinoms, wie aus der Überschrift des Teilforums erkennbar wird.

 Außerdem ist der Artikel und die Aussagen von Prof. Weißbach äußerst sachlich und zutreffend für die "Früherkennung" von PCa.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## adam 60

hallo noch mal,
bin jetzt 100 Tage unter Bicalutamid 150 / Tag Nebenwirkungen gibt es auch.
habe Brustwachstum in kleinem Ausmass, man spürt es schon auch an den Brustwarzen.
hatt 2013 schon eine Bestrahlung dagegen gehabt.
leichtes unatürliches schwitzen bei körperlicher Belastung.
das Gewicht hat sich auch erhöht. ist alles auszuhalten, alles in leichtem Ausmass.
würde mich brennend interessieren was denn die anderen Mitleser hier von meiner Vorgehensweise halten ?
Werner , bin gespannt auf Deinen  neuen Wert.
hoffe er fällt gut aus.
das gilt für alle anderen auch ,ich stelle mal den Konrad vorne an.

schönes Wochenende
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> hoffe er fällt gut aus.
> das gilt für alle anderen auch ,ich stelle mal den Konrad vorne an.


Danke Adam
Mein nächster PSA-Wert am 02. Juni 2015 wird in etwa 0.32 ng/ml sein,
entsprechend der nun über drei Messperioden stabilen Verdoppelungszeit 
(VZ) von etwa 40 Tagen. Ob das "gut" sei? Jeder Tag längere VZ wäre
besser.

Selbstverständlich wünsche auch ich allen, die PSA messen müssen oder
wollen, einen tieferen PSA-Wert als erwartet.

Du fragst nach Meinungen zu deinem Vorgehen.
Nun, Du hast wohl die lokalen Therapiemöglichkeiten soweit ausgereizt
wie möglich. Damit bleiben die noch einige systemische Varianten.
Wenn Du mit den Nebenwirkungen von Bicalutamid klarkommst, mag
dich das Monate und Jahre weitertragen. Viel Anderes bleibt dir derzeit 
nicht, es sei denn, eine frühe Chemo, zugunsten der Überlebenszeit, 
zulasten der Lebensqualität, zumindest statistisch gesehen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



Noch'n Wort @Propst:
Dein Ausfall gegen Prof. Weißbach ist 
_"sträflicher Quatsch und eines ernsthaften Kritikers unwürdig",
_um das mal mit deinen Worten auszudrücken. Die Fragen um
das PSA-Screening sind nicht aus der eigenen Betroffenheit zu
beantworten, sondern mit Statistik, viel Statistik.
Meine Erfahrung mit der Früherkennung erzählt eine ganz andere
Geschichte, als vielleicht die deine. Ich wünsch Dir, dass es so sei!

Mehr kannst Du in [2] nachlesen. Es macht eben schon Sinn, seinen
forschen Auftritt im Forum mit der eigenen Krankengeschichte zu 
hinterlegen.
K.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an alle,

gestern nachmittag durfte ich meinen neuen PSA-Wert beim Urologen abholen. Nach 1,94 im Januar nun 1,52. Damit hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet. Bei meinem Progress hatte ich mich im günstigen Fall auf ca. 3 und im ungünstigen fall auf >4 eingestellt. Über den Grund dieser positiven Überraschung kann man nur spekulieren. Ich hoffe, dass das Ergebnis nicht auf eine Fehlmessung, oder eine vertauschte Blutprobe zurückzuführen ist.

Da mache ich mir im Augenblick aber keine Gedanken. Ich freue mich. Der Sommer kann kommen.

Viele Grüße und allen Betroffenen ebenfalls zumindes zwischenzeitliche Glücksgefühle.

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
damit hat wohl niemand gerechnet oder ?
schön wenn es so ist , vieleicht solltest Du es noch mal überprüfen lassen.
noch mal 3 Monate warten für die nächste Messung ist wohl zu lange.
wenn es sich so bestätigen sollte, dann kannst Du den Sommer geniessen.
bei mir läufts jetzt folgendermassen weiter. 
noch mal das Bica 150 pro Tag  plus Advordat 5 ng pro Tag.
dann die Messung sollte das PSA noch mal um die Hälfte auf 0,05 ng / ml abfallen werde ich die Dosis von Bica auf 100 oder vieleicht sogar auf 50 setzen.
ich vertrage das Medikament ganz gut , die Leistung beim Joggen ist nicht mehr so da.
ansonsten freu Dich wenn es so bleibt.
@ Malte
was Du da machst mit Deiner Theraphie find ich gut.
wenn Du es verträgst und die Werte sich bessern, klasse.
immer Kopf nach oben
erst am Ende ist Schluss

Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo,
möchte mal wieder was als Frage einstellen.
mache im Moment die *Sequentielle Hormonblockade* und habe Diverse Blutwerte abnehmen lassen. (Siehe Profil)
Bin bei 150 Bica und 5 Avordat pro Tag.
Blutwerte sind : PSA 0,110 ng/ml - LH 8.38 - DHT = 50  -  Testo =559
die Frage ist : wie dürfen die Werte sich nicht verändern und in welchem Ausmass ?
Die nächsten Werte gibt es Mitte Juni

alles im Griff , oder ?

Adam

----------


## LowRoad

Adam,
ich persönlich halte von "Sequentielle Hormonblockade", also einem Antiandrogen wie z.B. Bicalutamid statt einem GnRH-Analogon wie beispielsweise Leuprorelin nicht viel, da klar unterlegen, was das OS angeht. Die S3 Leitlinien meinen dazu:




> Patienten mit metastasiertem PCa sollen vor Einleitung einer Therapie mit einem nichtsteroidalen Antiandrogen über die im Vergleich zu einer Androgendeprivation kürzere Gesamtüberlebenszeit aufgeklärt werden


NCCN Guidelines:




> ...Antiandrogen monotherapy appears to be less effective than medical or surgical castration and is not recommended..


"alles im Griff ?" - na hoffentlich!

----------


## Hartmut S

ist das nicht eigentlich Werners tread (Thread)?

Werner, hast du noch einmal nachmessen lassen?

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Blutwerte sind : PSA 0,110 ng/ml - LH 8.38 - DHT = 50  -  Testo =559
> die Frage ist : wie dürfen die Werte sich nicht verändern und in welchem Ausmass ?


PSA soll nicht steigen und damit der Krebs wahrscheinlich auch nicht wachsen. 
Das ist der Zweck jeglicher Therapie.

Testosteron und Dihydrotestosteron DHT werden von Bicalutamid nicht gesenkt,
oder steigen gar etwas. Die brauchst Du gar nicht gross  zu messen, wenn 
Du keine Androgendeprivation ('Spritze') bekommst.
Luteinisierendes Hormon LH: Wozu überhaupt messen, mit welcher therapeutischen
Konsequenz?

Das Gesamtüberleben sollte umso besser sein,  je tiefer der PSA-Nadir ist und umso 
länger dieser gehalten werden kann. Dabei sollte es egal sein, auf welche Weise dies
erreicht wird. 0.11 ng/ml ist zwar recht tief, ein wirklich tiefer Nadir _könnte_ 
aber noch um eine Grössenordnung tiefer liegen. Ob das mit einer ADT zu
erreichen wäre, ist eine andere, offene Frage.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS@Hartmut
Ja, Werner hat den Faden eröffnet, aber mittlerweile sind damit Adams und 
weitere Angelegenheiten so miteinander verzwirnt, das sich das kaum mehr
entwirren liesse. Es wäre schon gut, wenn man gleich zu Beginn von "Fremdthemen"
diese abtrennen würde. Jetzt, nach Dutzenden Beiträgen ist das schwierig.

Warum schreibst Du eigentlich _tread_ wie 'Schritt', wenn Du weisst, dass
_thread_ wie '( roter) Faden' gemeint ist?  Protest?  Wogegen?
Ich hab auch schonmal 'Tröt' gelesen und verstanden.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut/Adam,

nein, ich habe nicht nachmessen lassen. Steigt der PSA, lässt man die Ohren hängen und misst nicht nach. Nun ist er mal gesunken und die Laune hat sich verbessert. Warum soll ich nachmessen lassen? Es reicht, wenn ich mir in 3 Monaten die Laune verderben lassen muss.

Viele Grüße

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Werner, akzeptiert!

Lieber Konrad, nicht akzeptiert!



> Warum schreibst Du eigentlich _tread_ wie 'Schritt', wenn Du weisst, dass
> _thread_ wie '( roter) Faden' gemeint ist? Protest? Wogegen?
> Ich hab auch schonmal 'Tröt' gelesen und verstanden.


dazu hatte ich mich doch schon hier geäußert:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8683-Harald_1933&p=79747#post79747

Gruss Hartmut

anmerkungen:
es gibt so wenig runde kreise, wie es t*h*reads gibt!
ein kreis ist doch immer rund, oder?
es gibt auch nur die kündigung. - keine "auf"kündigung.
schade um die deutsche sprache, wenn sie dann noch mit dem englischen vermischt wird ist es eine katastrophe.
hast du schon einmal dein PC ab*ge*datet?
ja, bestimmt! 90 % unserer deutschen bevölkerung machen es so.
auch die nachrichtensprecher  :L&auml;cheln: 
nein. du kannst höchstens ein "update" machen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
sorry, für meine rechtschreibfehler,
ich schreibe in einem forum, nicht um auf ein gericht meine gegenklage einzureeichen. (*I*)

----------


## Harald_1933

> und 5 Avordat pro Tag.


Hallo Adam, 

das ist sicher ein Schreibfehler, oder habe ich da etwas versäumt, was die Medikation anbelangt. Ich habe ganz früher zwar mal  Proscar genommen, aber immer nur eine Tablette am Tag. Das sollte doch bei Avodart mit dem Wirkstoff Dutasterid ähnlich ablaufen. Da kommt Dir aber ganz erheblich die Libido-Fähigkeit abhanden!! Oder??

*"Trotz ist das Gegenteil von Unabhängigkeit"*
(Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Könnten 5 mg gemeint sein ? Denn auch 150 Bica sind wohl schwer zu schlucken, bzw, geben bestimmt einen ganz schönen Berg ab...daher denke ich, bei beiden fehlt die Mengeneinheit.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
danke für den Hinweis,
wie sieht denn der klare Vorteil aus bei den Studien zur Gesamtweiterentwicklung des PCA ?
Die LQ ( Lebensqualität ) sieht im Moment gut aus.
wollte die Theraphie noch so bis Jahresende weiterführen da die LQ ok ist im Moment.
Die PSA Entwicklung ist doch auch ok im Moment ?
sollte ich Deiner Meinung nach was ändern jetzt ? für eine Anregung bin ich immer empfänglich.

"fortassis"  
aus dem sonnigen Mainz

Adam

----------


## adam 60

@Hallo Low Road ! der Vorherige Bericht war an Dich gerichtet

Hallo Hartmut S,
hatte mich bei Werner am 22.1.15 eingeklinkt,da sich unsere Profile ähneln.
damals ging es um die Lymphknotenektomie.
nun hat sich das geändert bei mir,
natürlich hat sich auch im  "Tröt "was vermischt,so isse halt mal im Leben.!
kann passieren

Gruss
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
da bin ich doch überrascht das Du  "Vogel Strauss " nachahmst.
es wird sich sicher ausgehen bis in 3 Monaten,aber mir wäre das zu unsicher.
von der Logik her kann es doch gar nicht sein das das PSA abfällt oder ?
trotzdem nicht die Ohren hängen lassen
lg
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald und Uwe,
die Medikation ist  150 mg Bica / Tag und 0,5mg Avordat / Tag.
zur Frage der Libidofähikeit ,das hat sich auch verändert.
nach der letzten Lympfknotenbestrahlung 2013 hat sich und der jetzigen Einnahme der Medikamente hat sich das sehr reduziert.
es ändert sich halt alles,so ist die Zeit

trotzdem gehts weiter

Gruss 
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Konrad,
Was zur SAB gibt es nachzulesen auf der Seite Pca-Info von Helmut Fleig.
Andreas S. auch Mitglied hier im Forum praktieziert die SAB.
Es geht um das Systhem "DR.Barken und DR. Strum.
Das Avordat ist nötig um die Synthese von Testo und DHT zu blockieren,von dem sich der Krebs haubtsächlich ernährt.
es scheint wohl noch andere Synergien zu geben.
sollte bei mir das PSA noch mal stark abfallen werde ich die Bica-Dosis reduzieren.
die Wahrheit liegt bei dem Systhem wahrscheinlich im Pudding,
und wie lange es gut geht
wer weiss

Spruch " wer fragt der weiss "

Wie war das wandern ?
lg
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Adam

Danke für die Hinweise auf die SAB.

Werners PSA-Abfall ist ja sehr erfreulich. Ich kann mir aber keinen
Reim darauf machen, also lass ich es einfach bei der Mitfreude.
Die Dynamik scheint nun erst mal gebrochen. Ich selbst würde auch
früher als in drei Monaten nachmessen, um meine Neugier zu befriedigen.
Aber therapeutische Konsequenzen hätte das wohl keine, womit eine
frühere Messung im Grunde nicht erforderlich ist.

Auch per PN wurde ich schon nach der Wanderung gefragt.
Es war befreiend, die Atmung ging problemlos, und sogar die
Gegensteigung von der Hasenmatt zum Grenchenberg machte
mir keine Probleme. Auch gestern, im Randen auf der Orchideen-
'Jagd' am Tüelebüggeli ging alles gut. Ich bin halt bergauf noch
recht langsam, und die grossen Berge spar ich mir für den Sommer,
wenn dann auch dort oben der Schnee weg ist.
Am Abend war ich dann allerdings sehr müde. Das darf ja sein.

Eigentlich plante ich, erst am Dienstag zu berichten mit neuen
Blumenbildern, wenn ich den nächsten PSA-Wert kenne und wieder
beim Onkologen am KSSG gewesen sein werde.
So mach ich das dann auch.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Hartmut S,
> hatte mich bei Werner am 22.1.15 eingeklinkt,da sich unsere Profile ähneln.


ja, adam,
konrad hatte es mir bereits erklärt.
hauptsache dem werner geht es gut!

ich verfolge seit langen seine "problematik"
er ist nun, glaube ich, gut davor.
man muss nicht zu oft seinen PSA messen.
auch ich hatte es bereits in der vergangenheit, aus zeitgründen vergessen.
geschadet hat es mir bisher nur wenig, oder gar nicht *g*

lieber werner, alles gute für dich!

gruss hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an alle,

danke für die guten Wünsche. Konrad spricht mir aus der Seele. Einen Therapieentscheid hätte ich von dieser Messung noch nicht abhängig gemacht.  Und Konrad: Meine Zufriedenheit über das Messergebnis überwiegt die Neugierde. Mich freut, dass Deine Kondition zumindest teilweise zurückgekehrt ist. Wer hätte das vor einigen Wochen noch gedacht.

Viele Grüße

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,
Bin jetz seit  18.2.15 unter Bicalutamid 150 mg / Tag.Psa runter  bis 12.6.15. von 3,48 auf 0,051 ng /ml.
habe ab 12.6.15 die Bica Dosis halbiert auf 80 mg / Tag zusätzlich Einahme von Avordat 5 mg / Tag.
der PSA Wert ist jetzt 13.7.15 bei 0,046 ng / ml. (siehe Profilverlauf )
gehe jetzt mit dem Bica auf 50 mg / Tag. 
von den Ärzten wird das was ich da mache wohl nicht empfohlen.
meine Frage ins Forum : gehe ich jetzt so weiter mit der Dosis von 50 mg Bica ? die nächste Messung abwarten und dann bei einem nochmaligen PSA Senkung einen Unterbruch zu machen ?
oder nehme ich das Bica so weiter bis es irgendwann das PSA ansteigt um dann auf die DHB zu wechseln ?
was tun ? 

Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adam,

nach 0.046 ng/ml wäre wohl eine Pause mit Bicalutamid sinnvoll. Wenn Du Dir das mit der DHB wirklich antun willst, lass vorher den Testosteronwert feststellen. Gegen Avodart ist generell nichts einzuwenden, soll heißen könntest Du auch nach vorläufigem Absetzen vom Antiandrogen weiter berücksichtigen, obwohl Libidobeeinträchtigung hinzunehmen wäre.

P.S.: Hallo Adam,

habe eben im Profil gelesen, dass Testo ermittelt wurde, wobei die Maßangabe fehlt. Der eingestellte Wert erscheint ohne Angabe der Einheit sehr hoch. Da Du keine Prostata mehr hast, sollte sich Avodart eigentlich erübrigen und auch der DHT-Wert.

*"Was die Ebbe nimmt, bringt die Flut wieder"*
(Aus Afrika) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

hallo Harald,
du bist der einzige der bis jetzt eine Meinung zu meiner Situation hatte.
ich gehe jetzt auf die Bica Dosis von 50 mg / Tag um dann in 4 wochen zu sehen ob sich der PSA Wert im Bereich von 0,046 ng/ml hält.
das zweite: wäre ein Unterbruch jetzt sinnvoll ? 
meine PSA Verdoppelungszeiten waren bei ca 60 Tagen. wäre bei einem Unterbruch nach einem Jahr wieder bei ca PSA 3 ng / ml.
vieleicht hat ja noch ein mitlesender Urologe eine Meinung dazu ?
was ist das Richtige ?
man hangelt sich so durch......
schönes Wochenende
lg
Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo nochmal,
Frage zum Testosteronwert :der Wert ist laut Analyseblatt angegeben mit 418 als Zahl.
kann jemand dazu was beitragen ?
Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Adam,

bitte schau Dir -* hier* - meine aktuelle Blutbefundung an. Der Testo-Wert ist mit zwei abweichenden Einheiten angegeben. Gut möglich also, dass der von Dir eingestellte Wert 418 dann 4.18 ng/ml lauten könnte. Dann wurde entweder der Punkt zwischen der 4 und der 1 vergessen oder Du hast es übersehen. Weil Du aktuell nur Bicalutamid und Avodart schluckst, wäre 4.18 ng/ml auch Deinem Alter entsprechend zu akzeptieren. 

*"Wir dürfen den anderen nie mehr zumuten, als wir auszuhalten imstande wären"*
(Ernst Ferstl)

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Danke Harald ,
so wird's dann sein.
schlucke außer Bica und Avordat noch "Rotwein"Riesling" und Hefeweizen alkoholfrei.
Das wird wohl nix zum PSA Beitragen ,schmeckt aber......


ja die Freuden gibt's auch noch
sonnige Grüsse

Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Adam,

natürlich bekommst du auch Antworten von anderen.
Meine Antwort von mir ist aber nur ein logischer, oder unlogischer Gedanke.

_gehe jetzt mit dem Bica auf 50 mg / Tag._ 
_von den Ärzten wird das was ich da mache wohl nicht empfohlen._

Besteht da nicht die Gefahr einer Resistenz, wenn du die Dosis verringerst?
Die Krebszellen könnten es doch als schönen Nachtisch, oder als Vorspeise ansehen, da die geringere Menge nicht schadet. (?)
Ich würde das mit dem Arzt besprechen. Du hast ja ein Mitspracherecht.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich ihn darüber informieren.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adam,

nun habe ich mir Dein Profil, was übrigens sehr gut gestaltet ist, noch einmal zu Gemüte geführt. Es ist nirgends etwas vermerkt über das PV=Prostatavolumen. Unser geschätzter fs (Urologe) ist möglicherweise im wohlverdienten Urlaub. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich doch noch etwas weiter ausholen. Avodart, bitte -* hier* - sehr aufmerksam bis zum Schluß lesen, ist in erster Linie zur Minimierung des PV, also bei Benigner Prostatahyperplasie vorgesehen. Gleichzeitig verhindert dieser 5 alpha Reduktasehemmer die Umwandlung von Testosteron zu Dihydrotestosteron. Das geschieht bevorzugt durch die Prostata. Die ist aber bei Dir nicht mehr vorhanden. Die Einnahme von Avodart erübrigt sich nach meiner Einschätzung aus diesem Grund. Das gilt auch für die Bestimmung des DHT-Wertes. Auch -* hier* - sollte man gelesen haben. Dass die PSA-Werte durch die Einnahme von Avodart verfälscht werden, ist im Forum meistens bekannt.

Die Verdoppelungszeiten hast Du perfekt im Profil vermerkt. Du könntest dazu kostenlos Grafiken erstellt bekommen, wenn Du Dich bei* www.myprostate.eu* anmelden würdest. Da ersiehst Du dann auch die PSA-VZ.

Im Forum wurde schon häufig darüber diskutiert, ob Unterbrechungen einer Antiandrogeneinnahme möglichweise auf längere Zeit verhindern könnten, das es zu einem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom (CRPC) kommt. Bitte - lies auch -* hier* - was man dann noch als Therapien im Köcher hat. Es ist bei Forumsbenutzern auch schon vorgekommen, dass das Prostatakarzinom sich munter an Bicalutamid ernährt hat. Das ist dann der Fall, wenn trotz laufender Einnahme das PSA ständig ansteigt. Dann sollte das Medikament durch ein anderes ausgetauscht werden.

Adam, nun möchte ich Dir zum Wochenende nicht noch mehr zum Lesen zumuten. Bei mir hat nach der mehr oder weniger letztlich doch erfolglosen DHB dann später noch einmal nur Bicalutamid 50 mg täglich zu einer respektablen PSA-Senkung geführt. Was mich übrigens doch auch noch verwundert ist übrigens die Tatsache lt. Deinem Profil, dass nach Einnahme von Avodart der Testo-Spiegel massiv abgefallen ist.

Nun Adam, noch eine Frage von mir: Wozu lässt Du den LH-Wert ermitteln? 

Wenn Deine Leberwerte im grünen Bereich sind, wie bei mir, ist gegen Wein, bevorzugt Rotwein nicht nur nichts einzuwenden, sondern das ist sogar empfehlenswert und - der Glaube versetzt Berge - könnte auch das PCa beeindrucken, das soll heißen, helfen in Schach zu halten.

Ich bin gespannt, was der von Dir auserwählte Urologe noch für Vorschläge einbringt. 

*"Manchmal ist es besser das Gegenteil zu tun - dies ist die Kunst des Überlebens"*
(Andrej Ok)    

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut ,
danke dir für die Anregungen ,
genau wie es weitergeht weiss ich jetzt auch nicht.

einen Monat ziehe ich noch durch mit bicalutamid 50 mg/ Tag .
der Tumor ist wohl sehr stark hormonabhängig und spricht gut an auf das bicalutamid wie man im Profil sehen kann 
hat das schon mal funktioniert.
was ich dann in einem Monat mache weiss ich noch nicht.
mein Urologe hat mir zum 3monatsdepot  geraten, das wollte ich aber nicht .
mal sehen , bitte um Meinungen 
lg
adam.

----------


## Urologe

@Adam

Einige Bemerkungen zu Ihrem Profil und Verlauf:

- die daVinci-OP hat leider entscheidende Lymphkoten "stehen lassen", das ist relativ häufig zu sehen, kein Kunstfehler und 
nicht zwingend der OP-Technik anzulasten , sondern liegt an dem technischen, übermäßgen Zeitaufwand (ich kenne z.B. eine KOMPLETTE - 35 LK - 
Lymphandektomie unter daVinci, der Patient lag über 8 (!) Stunden in Narkose) - offen dauert so etwas max 3 Stunden.

- die Bestrahlung hat NICHT gewirkt, der PSA ist ohne Bica gleich wieder hochgegangen, dass bedeutet auch, dass die befallenen
Regionen keine ausreichende Dosis erhalten haben könnten (die Dosis ist wegen des darüber liegenden Darmes sowieso sehr niedrig).
Deswegen ist auch nicht mit übermäßgen "Verklebungen" in der Region zu rechnen. Eine Lymphadenektomie sollte in routinierten Händen
relativ problemlos möglich sein.

- Bica alleine erzeugt relativ schnell resistente Stämme (mein Gefühl) und ich fürchte der kurzzeitige Gewinn an Lebensqualität wird
früh in ein hormonunabhängiges PCA mit Verlust der LQ und u.U. Verkürzung der Lebenszeit münden.

- Achten Sie auf Ihre Harnsäurewerte: alkoholfreies Hefe ist hier eines der wichtigsten Probleme

----------


## W. Werner

> - Achten Sie auf Ihre Harnsäurewerte: alkoholfreies Hefe ist hier eines der wichtigsten Probleme


Wie darf ich das verstehen? Verursacht alkoholfreies Weißbier (wie die Bayern es bezeichnen) erhöhte Harnsäurewerte und ist "normales" Weißbier da unkritisch?

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Wie darf ich das verstehen? Verursacht alkoholfreies Weißbier (wie die Bayern es bezeichnen) erhöhte Harnsäurewerte und ist "normales" Weißbier da unkritisch?



Das ist für mich persönlich als begeisterter Weissbiertrinker (mit und ohne Alkohol) die "Frage des Jahres"!! Bitte auch um Aufklärung!!

----------


## Urologe

Weissbier - mit und ohne Alk. - ist auf Grund des Hefeanteiles ein ausgeprägter Harnsäure-Treiber, 10x mehr als Kaffee

Oft sind die Harnsäurewerte im Blut schon Jahre vor dem ersten Gichtanfall deutlich erhöht. Schuld daran sind Purine. Dabei  handelt es sich um wichtige Bausteine der DNS/RNS  (Desoxyribonukleinsäure/Ribonukleinsäure) und  somit um Bestandteile der Erbsubstanz. Aber auch um  Bestandteile der Energieträger ATP/GTP. Purine werden eigenständig im Körper produziert, kommen aber auch in  tierischen und pflanzlichen Zellen vor. Wir nehmen Purine also zum einen mit der  Nahrung auf. Zum anderen entstehen Sie beim Abbau von Körperzellen. Daraus  resultiert dann die Gesamtharnsäure, die bis zu 80% über die Nieren ausgeschieden wird.  Der Rest über den Darm. 
 In unserer Nahrung, vorwiegend in Haut und Innereien von  Tieren (auch Fisch), ist deren Konzentration sehr hoch. Normalerweise stehen im Blut genügend  Eiweiße zur Verfügung, um die schwer lösliche Harnsäure abzutransportieren. Wird  die Konzentration über 6,4 Milligramm pro 100 ml Serum an Harnsäure aber  überschritten, dann droht die Ausfällung. 5,5 Milligramm Harnsäure pro 100 ml Serum  gelten bei Männern und bei Frauen nach den Wechseljahren als normal. Vor den  Wechseljahren sind es bei Frauen 4,5 Milligramm pro 100 ml Serum. Wie schon gesagt:  Bei deutlich höheren Werten ist das körpereigene Schutzsystem überfordert.  Dann kommt es zu Ablagerungen in Gelenken, Sehnenscheiden und Nierenmark. 
Vielen Patienten sind erblich zur Gicht veranlagt. Doch eine zu  kalorienreiche Ernährung, hoher Fleisch- und Alkoholkonsum, starke körperliche  Anstrengung, die Einnahme von Medikamenten, Blutverlust, sowie Fastenkuren sind  letztendlich meist die wirklichen Auslöser. Gichtpatienten sind nicht selten  übergewichtig. 
Auch Alkohol enthält Purine und fördert somit die Harnsäurebildung.  Gerade Bier (auch alkoholfreies Bier), besonders die Hefe im Weissbier. Zudem wird  durch Alkohol die Harnsäureausscheidung über die Nieren gedrosselt. In vielen  Fällen entstehen dann Nierensteine. Diese sind anschließend u. a.  verantwortlich für schwere Nierenkoliken.





Bei der so genannten Gichtarthritis schwellen die Gelenke an. Bevorzugt  zuerst am großen Zeh. Die befallenen Stellen sind dann extrem schmerzhaft  gegenüber Berührungen. Dabei kommt es längerfristig zu Schäden an Knorpel und  Knochen. Und die Beweglichkeit wird stark, ggf. irreparabel eingeschränkt. Sind die  Nieren von Ablagerungen betroffen, können Harnsäuresteine langfristig zu Nierenversagen und Bluthochdruck führen. Oft bleiben auch die  Ohrläppchen von den Harnsäurekristallen nicht verschont. Dort bilden sich nämlich  sichtbare Knötchen.





Letztendlich bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als viel Gemüse und Obst auf den Speiseplan zu setzen. Und Fleisch, Wurstwaren, Fisch  und Alkohol drastisch einzuschränken. Insgesamt 100 g Fleisch/Wurst müssen  pro Tag reichen. Ggf. sogar nur zweimal die Woche. Genauso verhält es sich mit  dem Glas Wein/Bier täglich. Hülsenfrüchte wie Linsen, Erbsen, Bohnenkerne und Sojaprodukte kommen ebenfalls ganz nach hinten auf den Speisezettel.  Auch sie enthalten viele Purine. Überaus große Mengen an Purinen stecken zudem in Meeresfrüchten, Sprotten, Heringen, Sardellen, Schweineschwarte,  Grillhähnchen  aber auch in Brotaufstrichen aus Hefe, Brühwürfeln mit Hefe, natürlich Hefeflocken und Hefetabletten. Informieren Sie sich genau über  Lebensmittel und Harnsäure unter: *www.purintabelle.de*. Bei vielen Gerichten gilt es halt dann die äußerst purinhaltige Haut zu entfernen.





Gelagertes Fleisch und gelagerter Fisch treiben den Harnsäurespiegel im Blut stärker in die Höhe als frische Ware. Das liegt  daran, dass bereits während der Lagerung ein Teil der Purine zu  niedermolekularen Verbindungen aufgeschlossen und vom Darm dadurch besser aufgenommen  werden. Gekochtes Fleisch ist gebratenem Fleisch vorzuziehen, da hierbei bis zu  20% der Purine ins Kochwasser übergehen. Natürlich darf das Kochwasser dann  anschließend nicht zu Brühe oder Soße weiterverarbeitet werden. 
Der/die wirkliche Gichtpatient/in kommt nicht an einem Medikament bzw. naturheilkundlichen Präparaten vorbei. Wenigstens so  lange nicht, bis sich die Werte wieder im Normbereich eingependelt haben.  Zudem gilt: Viel trinken. Und bei Übergewicht heißt es einfach abnehmen.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Danke für die Aufklärung, Herr Dr.!
Da zum Glück meine regelmässig gemessene Harnsäure (noch) mitten im Normbereich liegt, wird das nächste Hefeweizen heute Abend besonders genossen!
Alles hat -wie immer- 2 Seiten: Die Hefe bekommt meinem Magen sehr gut!
Klaus

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Doc,

*vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Berichts!*

Ich denke einmal, viele haben sich kaum Gedanken über die Harnsäure gemacht.
Ich hatte auch nur das C reaktives Protein im Kopf, weil es bei mir, durch meine Vorerkrankung, immer erhöht ist.

*Fazit:* Alkoholfreies Bier Schadet, weil es den Geist nicht gerecht wird.
Bier mit Alkohol ist besser, wenn es in Maßen getrunken wird.

Alkoholfreien Whisky und Wein gibt es ja zum Glück noch nicht. Sonst würde sich meine Frau immer vergreifen.
Ich musste das Posting 2 X lesen, um es zu verstehen.
Danach habe ich es verstanden.

Heute war ich beim Reifenhändler, der meinem Auto einen neuen Reifen aufgezogen hat.
Den habe ich am Samstag zerschossen. Die Rechnung der 4 neuen Reifen war noch nicht einmal bezahlt.
*Frust pur!*  Ich denke mal, dass meine Harnsäure heute steigt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo fs,

wie stellt sich denn mein Wert vom 16.7.2015 dar: Harnsäure i.S.  6.2 mg/dl  - Normwert lt. Labor  3-4-7.00  ??

*"Eine Stunde konzentrierter Arbeit facht die Lebensfreude besser an, als ein Monat dumpfen Brütens"*
(Benjamin Franklin)

Beste Grüße aus der Vorderpfalz nach Hamburg

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

Der Wert ist doch ist in Ordnung. Das kannst du doch selbst auslesen!
Der Wert bedarf keiner ärztlichen Kontrolle.
Sonst komm einmal vorbei. Ich messe . . . :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich habe mir heute einmal aus meiner Bar, mein Drink selbst gemixt.
- Keine Arbeit, - keine Frau . . . . Ich habe heute einen Tag zu meiner freien Verfügung!
So kann mir Brigitte nicht das falsche mitbringen!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo lieber gestandener Barhocker,

an dem schwarzen Hocker, oder ist das eher ein Abstelltisch, und an den 2 Stühlen fehlen die Armauflagen. Isn büschen ungemütlich für längeres Verweilen. Das dicke Seil ist wohl zum Festhalten anstatt Geländer und die Glocke als Ersatz fürs Telefon. Oh, Mann, so viel Komfort haben wir nicht. Wir haben überhaupt keine Bar. Bei uns kann man überall trinken. Wir haben auch leere Flaschen im Kühlschrank. Es könnte ja mal jemand kommen, der nichts trinken will.

Lass es Dir heute besonders gut gehen.

*"Du bist Deine eigene Grenze, erhebe dich darüber"*
(Hafes)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wir haben auch leere Flaschen im Kühlschrank. Es könnte ja mal jemand kommen, der nichts trinken will.



oh je, lieber Harald, du solltest doch nun nicht witzig werden.
Das überlasse mir *g* .........
Nee, der Hocker ist dafür da, damit ich mir in meinem "Dunas" nicht den Kopf an der Treppe stoße. *gg*
Ich habe noch einen Kamelhocker, aus meiner Seefahrt. Der würde mich aber in den A.... treten, weil der nichts trinkt.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die Armlehnen waren damals zu teuer für mich.
Nach längerem Aufenthalt, kann man sich in das Wohnzimmer begeben. Vorsicht, dort warten meine Krokodile!

(Du hattest aber eine ernste Frage.
Nun lass fs einmal antworten, wenn er die Zeit hat).

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo fs,
> 
> wie stellt sich denn mein Wert vom 16.7.2015 dar: Harnsäure i.S.  6.2 mg/dl  - Normwert lt. Labor  3-4-7.00  ??
> 
> *"Eine Stunde konzentrierter Arbeit facht die Lebensfreude besser an, als ein Monat dumpfen Brütens"*
> (Benjamin Franklin)
> 
> Beste Grüße aus der Vorderpfalz nach Hamburg


Bei der Harnsäure gibt es keinen "GRAUBereich". Die Aufällung der Kristalle ist rein physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten
unterlegen - das bedeutet bis 6.5 mg/dl bleibt die Harnsäure in Lösung und darüber (muss!) sie ausfällen.
Dass sehen einige Labore aber anders, dennoch ist die Angabe Ihres Labores streng genommen falsch.

----------


## W. Werner

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank an fs für die ausführliche Aufklärung zur Harnsäure!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Bei der Harnsäure gibt es keinen "GRAUBereich". Die Aufällung der Kristalle ist rein physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten
> unterlegen - das bedeutet bis 6.5 mg/dl bleibt die Harnsäure in Lösung und darüber (muss!) sie ausfällen.
> Dass sehen einige Labore aber anders, dennoch ist die Angabe Ihres Labores streng genommen falsch.


Lieber, geschätzter fs,

vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis. In Anbetracht meiner günstigen Werte für die Leber und die Nieren und trotz meines regelmäßgen Rotweinkonsums sowie bevorzugten Verzehrs von Riesen-Prawns etc. etc. sollte ich dennoch auch heute Nacht ruhig schlafen können. Das mit dem Abnehmen hat besonders meine Frau im Auge, und zwar immer dann, wenn ich mal unvorteilhaft am Tisch sitze, werde ich daran erinnert, wie ich mal nach dem Kennenlernen vor über 40 Jahren z.B. am Strand von der Copacabana so jünglingshaft daher kam. Tempi passati. Aber das Leben muß weitergehen mit mehr oder weniger unter dem Hosengürtel.

*"Schlägt dir die Hoffnung fehl, nie fehle dir die Hoffnung. Ein Tor ist zugetan, doch tausend sind noch offen"*
(Friedrich Rückert)

Gruß Harald H.

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Adam,
meiner Erfahrung nach steigt das PSA nach Absetzen von Bicalutamid zügig an. Bei mir hat sich eine Resistenz eingestellt, nachdem ich es auf 3,5 ansteigen ließ, um eine Bildgebung zu machen. Lt. der anektodischen Erfahrungen von Dr. Barken solltest Du keinesfalls intermittieren. Bei Deinem Guten Ansprechen könnte es sogar nach einiger Zeit so gut laufen, daß Du mit bica 50 zweimal pro Woche (!) auskommst, vorausgesetzt, Du läßt regelmäßig die endokrinen Marker überprüfen und eine Bildgebung machen. Lies nochmal meinen Thread, auf den ich Dich bereits in diesem Zusammenhang hingewiesen habe.

Lieben Gruß,
Andreas






> Hallo mal,
> Bin jetz seit  18.2.15 unter Bicalutamid 150 mg / Tag.Psa runter  bis 12.6.15. von 3,48 auf 0,051 ng /ml.
> habe ab 12.6.15 die Bica Dosis halbiert auf 80 mg / Tag zusätzlich Einahme von Avordat 5 mg / Tag.
> der PSA Wert ist jetzt 13.7.15 bei 0,046 ng / ml. (siehe Profilverlauf )
> gehe jetzt mit dem Bica auf 50 mg / Tag. 
> von den Ärzten wird das was ich da mache wohl nicht empfohlen.
> meine Frage ins Forum : gehe ich jetzt so weiter mit der Dosis von 50 mg Bica ? die nächste Messung abwarten und dann bei einem nochmaligen PSA Senkung einen Unterbruch zu machen ?
> oder nehme ich das Bica so weiter bis es irgendwann das PSA ansteigt um dann auf die DHB zu wechseln ?
> was tun ? 
> ...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

heute war wieder der spannende Tag der Bekanntgabe des Messergebnisses: PSA 1,72. Also in diesem Jahr 1,33, 1,94, 1,52 und 1,72. In einer Reihe betrachtet halte ich nun die 1,94 für einen Ausreißer nach oben. Ich denke, ich muss froh sein, dass der Anstieg so moderat ausgefallen ist.

Viele Grüße an alle

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

heute habe ich das nächste PSA-Kontrollergebnis abgeholt: 2,03. Auch bei mir macht das Schicksal keine Ausnahme. Wie sagte Konrad mal? PSA kennt nur einen Weg: Nach oben.

Euch alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Urologe

Sie wohnen Nähe Osnabrück? Und hatten "nur" eine Bestrahlung?
Sie könnten einmal das Gespräch dort mit Dr. Wawroschek suchen,
ob der nicht doch operiert mit Sentinel-OP-Technik.
Sie sind zu jung, um das einfach so hinzunehmen .....

----------


## spertel

Guckst Du hier, Werner..........

https://www.klinikum-oldenburg.de/de...inderurologie/

LG

----------


## WernerE

Hallo fs,

danke für die Rückmeldung (natürlich auch Dir Reinhard). Sie hatten mir ja schon vor längerer Zeit wertvolle Hinweise gegeben. Die waren zwar unangenehm für mich, weil ich erstmals erfahren habe, was "intraduktale Anteile" bedeuten, aber dennoch nützlich. Da wusste ich jedenfalls, wie ich (vermutlich) dran bin. 

Ich war natürlich nicht untätig nach meiner PSMA-PET-CT. Ich bin im Grunde genommen richtig hausieren gegangen. Bei
- Prof. Schostak in Magdeburg (persönlich)
- Bei der Charité in Berlin (per Mail)
- Bei Prof. Wagner Paracelsus Osnabrück (per Mail)
- Prof. Witt Gronau (persönlich)
- Prof. Wenz Mannheim (per Mail)
Unterm Strich sagten alle, dass die Behandlung wenig Sinn machen würde, da sie a) nicht ungefährlich sei und b) wenig Nutzen haben würde, da mindestens 1 Lymphknoten nicht behandelbar sei und vermutlich viele andere kleine unentdeckte vorhanden seien. 

Prof. Wawroschek ist natürlich eine Alternative, wobei mir, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wiederum Lymphknoten auf Verdacht entfernt würden. 13 fehlen mir eh schon... Ob ich auf die nächsten auch noch verzichten kann, ohne dass sich schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen einstellen...

Was halten Sie von dem OP-Verfahren "PSMA-RADIOGUIDED SURGERY", wie es seit 2014 in der Urologischen Klinik in München rechts der Isar Anwendung findet?

Macht es Sinn, sich mit Marburg, oder Heidelberg in Verbindung zu setzen?

Danke, dass Sie sich kümmern.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## spertel

Sei mal nicht so pessimistisch, Werner !

Es ist zwar durchaus möglich, dass da noch etwas ist, was noch nicht zu sehen ist, aber ich würde ganz unbedingt dem Rat von fs folgen und dort mal persönlich vorsprechen. So dramatisch rasant ist Dein Anstieg nicht, dass man von "vielen Herden" ausgehen müßte. Es spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, dass Procedere noch einmal zu wiederholen (ich habe dabei immer den von Georg dankenswerter Weise eingestellten Beitrag über Dr. Kwon im Hinterkopf, der Dir sicher auch bekannt sein dürfte)

Ich bin immer irgendwie irritiert, dass einige, wenn auch sicher kompetente Fachleute auf ihrem Gebiet, schon vorher wissen was passiert.

Mit Anfang 60 auf die Hormontherapie zusteuern, ohne alles versucht zu haben, wäre mir etwas zu verfrüht; es könnte vielleicht der Tag kommen, wo Du es bereuen könntest.

Mir fehlen übrigens 17 Lymphknoten, anderen noch viel mehr, und ich habe keinerlei Probleme, sieht man mal von geschwollen Füßen während Langstreckenflügen einmal ab.

Gute Nacht aus Vietnam......

----------


## RalfDm

> Was halten Sie von dem OP-Verfahren "PSMA-RADIOGUIDED SURGERY"


Hallo Werner,

ich bin zwar nicht fs, kann aber darauf hinweisen, dass das Besondere an der *PSMA-radioguided surgery* in der _Diagnostik_ liegt, nicht im Operationsverfahren, das ganz konventionell ist. Es werden präzise die PSMA-anreichernden Lymphknoten geortet, bevor zum Skalpell gegriffen wird. Das hätte man sich bei manchen Salvage-Lymphadenektomien im Nachhinein gewünscht, bei denen die falschen Lymphknoten entfernt und dann der Patient wieder zugenäht wurden... 

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo fs,
> 
> 
> Unterm Strich sagten alle, dass die Behandlung wenig Sinn machen würde, da sie a) nicht ungefährlich sei und b) wenig Nutzen haben würde, da mindestens 1 Lymphknoten nicht behandelbar sei und vermutlich viele andere kleine unentdeckte vorhanden seien. 
> 
> Prof. Wawroschek ist natürlich eine Alternative, wobei mir, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wiederum Lymphknoten auf Verdacht entfernt würden. 13 fehlen mir eh schon... Ob ich auf die nächsten auch noch verzichten kann, ohne dass sich schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen einstellen...
> 
> Was halten Sie von dem OP-Verfahren "PSMA-RADIOGUIDED SURGERY", wie es seit 2014 in der Urologischen Klinik in München rechts der Isar Anwendung findet?


Ich habe auch schon Patienten mit 45 oder 75 entfernten Lymphknoten erlebt .... ohne schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen
Natürlich bleibt immer ein Thromboserisiko oder Lymphödem.

Oft gibt es sehr aber sehr wohl ein Benefit davon.
Die PSMA-guided Therapie unterscheidet sich von der Sentinel nur in der Wahl der Detektorsubstanz zum Auffinden der LK nicht in der OP-Technik
Beides ist möglich

----------


## WernerE

Hallo fs,

nochmals danke. Eine Frage habe ich dennoch: Ich hatte aus den Internetauftritten gelesen, dass bei Sentinel Lymphknoten entfernt werden, die auch nur im entferntesten nach Krebs riechen und in München nur die, die tatsächlich befallen sind. Liege ich da falsch?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo fs,

noch eine Ergänzung: Ich lese jetzt erst Ihre erste Frage so richtig: "Sie hatten "nur" eine Bestrahlung?"... Neinnein, ich hatte zuerst die RPE und dann die Logenbestrahlung. Vielleicht ist das ja wichtig für Ihre Beurteilung.

WernerE

----------


## Urologe

Man entfernt NIE "nur" die befallenen LK, weil leider die Nachbarn ein hohes Risiko der Mikrometastasierung haben, welche
in KEINER Bildgebung sichtbar ist .....
Eine "nur" Lymphadenektomie ist weniger belastend, Sentinel kommt dann nicht mehr in Betracht, weil keine Prostata zum injizieren der Substanz da ist ...
PSMA-guided Lymphadenektomie ist aber sehr wohl möglich

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

nachfolgend ein Update in meiner Sache:

Ende Februar 2016 ist der PSA auf 2,97 gestiegen. Das hat mich dazu veranlasst, nochmals einige Kliniken bezüglich neuer Behandlungsmethoden anzuschreiben. Leider habe ich von der Urologischen Klinik in München, von der ich mir einiges versprochen hatte, eine recht deutliche Absage erhalten. S. nachfolgender kursiver Text:

_wir haben uns Ihre Bilder in großer Runde angesehen - und es finden sich leider mehrere Lymphknoten im kleinen Becken beidseits (teilweise sehr tief) und auch im hinteren Bauchraum - daher denken wir nicht, dass eine lokale Maßnahmen (Strahlentherapie, Operation - selbst mit dem Spezialverfahren) sinnvoll ist, da davon auszugehen ist, dass mikroskopisch Tumorzellen auch schon an anderer Stelle sind. Man würde Ihnen also viel Nebenwirkungen bei nur minimalem Erfolg zumuten. Der PSA-Wert würde sich nur kurzfristig absenken. Wir würden Ihnen daher zu einer systemischen Therapie raten.

_Ich habe nun noch am 08.04.2016einen Termin an der Uniklinik Heidelberg. Das passt ganz gut, weil ich mich zu dem Zeitpunkt im Urlaub im Süden befinde. Hat jemand noch Hinweise für mich, was ich dort auf jeden Fall ansprechen sollte?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## spertel

Moin Werner...

Obwohl ich keineswegs ein Fan von Zweit-und Drittmeinungen bin würde ich den Fall zusätzlich mit Dr. Wawroschek in Oldenburg hinsichtlich Machbarkeit und Nebenwirkungen erörtern.

Dies ist nicht weit von Dir, genau 109 km, und ich würde diese Möglichkeit noch in meiner Planung ergänzen, und zwar durch einen Besuch vor Ort. Persönlich ist immer besser !

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Mikrometastasen ist zwar gegeben, solange aber hier kein Beweis dafür vorliegt und die Risiken für einen operativen Eingriff aktzeptabel sind würde ich einen lokalen Eingriff in jedem Fall einer sytemischen Therapie vorziehen.

Auch die systemische Therapie hat Nebenwirkungen, und die Dauer der Wirksamkeit läßt sich für die Zukunft kaum einschätzen.

Du bist erst 60 Jahre alt; das wäre mir für eine Hormontherapie noch zu früh, wenn es noch eine Möglichkeit gäbe, diese noch ein paar Jahre zu verschieben.

Schönen Tag

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Werner
In ähnlicher Situation, unter anderem mit beidseitigem Befall,
der wohl als besonders fies gilt, hatte mir Prof. Schostak im Forum
zur Hormontherapie geraten. Die hat dann das gesamte Becken
leergeräumt, während dem weiter oben eine neue, kastrationsresistente
Genetation von Metastasen heranwuchs - bis zum Hals hinauf.

Wenn dir München "in grosser Runde" eine systemische Therapie 
empfiehlt, und Du einen Termin in Heidelberg hast, passt das doch:
Dort macht man PSMA-Radiotherapien mit verschiedenen Isotopen.
Ansprechpartner sind u.a. Prof. Haberkorn und Dr. Kratochwil.
Aber auch diese PSMA-Radiotezeptorliganden-Therapie, andernorts
auch unter Theranostics bekannt, heilt nicht, sondern schiebt auf.
Micrometastasen kann diese systemische Therapie nicht erfassen.
(Ich habe einen Termin auf den 12.04.16, den ich je nach der 
kommenden Hauptuntersuchung vielleicht abtreten könnte.)

Die andere nichthormonelle systemische Therapie wäre dann Chemo ...


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Reinhard,

Dr. Wawroschek hatte ich auch nach Anraten von unserem fs fest auf meinem Zettel. Aber die Sentinel-OP-Technik kann bei mir nicht angewendet werden, da die Prostata nicht mehr da ist. In Oldenburg könnte "nur" das Skalpell Anwendung finden. Diesbezüglich habe ich schon viele Absagen erhalten. Aber ich bin ja noch nicht fertig mit Klinken putzen.

@ Konrad: Danke für das Angebot. Mal schauen, was mir am 08.04. angeboten wird. Ich glaube, Theranostics kommt für mich noch nicht in Betracht. Dafür muss ich zunächst einmal die Hormontherapien verschlissen haben.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner,

raten kann ich Dir nicht.....aber alles Gute wünsche ich Dir...
(Obwohl ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum man nicht die sichtbaren Knoten lokal angeht, die Gefahr weiterer Mikrometastasen besteht natürlich, dagegen befristet eine HT ?  Es sei denn, die sichtbaren Knoten sind nicht sicher erreichbar...)

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich glaube, Theranostics kommt für mich noch nicht in Betracht. 
> Dafür muss ich zunächst einmal die Hormontherapien verschlissen haben.


Nein, die schauen vor allem darauf, dass dein Portemonnaie nicht zu sehr verschlissen ist.
Allerdings hast Du insofern recht, als es wenig sinnvoll ist, diese hochwerdige
Therapie auf simple hormonabhängige Metastasen zu verschwenden, wenn Du
später damit hormonresistente Knoten erreichst wie diesen, der weder den
verfügbaren Zweitlinienmedikamenten mehr zugänglich ist, noch weiterer SBRT:
(Ich hab derzreit ein "drittlinien"-Studien-Medikament, das vorläufig den Knoten
 mit einer Halbwertszeit von etwa 100 Tagen zu bändigen scheint, mal sehen wie
lange, mit welchen Nebenwirkungen ...)

 
Bild: Dr. Dal Pra, Inselspital Bern. (klick auf Bild)

Heute sind diese Knoten bei dir wohl noch zu klein, um sichtbar zu werden, 
aber Da sind sie mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit. Leider.
Rausfinden kannst Du das nur mit einer ADT, denn im PSMA-PET sehen beide
Klassen von Knoten gleich aus.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

das hatte ich schon mal geschrieben: Leider sind 2 der 4 - 5 Knoten nach jetzigem medizinischen Stand weder mit Stahl, noch mit Strahl erreichbar, weil die Gefahr zu groß ist, Darm, oder Blutgefäße nachhaltig zu schädigen. Dann stellt sich die große Frage, ob man nur die erreichbaren Metastasen vernichtet, oder nicht. Mal schauen, was die Heidelberger mir sagen....

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Werner,

Metastasen lassen sich gut mit Cyberknife entfernen da damit millimetergenau bestrahlt werden kann. Diese  Bestrahlung ist auch nach einer IMRT Bestrahlung anwendbar. 

 Versuche doch in Heidelberg auch einen Termin beim  dortigen Cyberknife Zentrum zu bekommen um Dich dort beraten zu lassen. Die  Nebenwirkungen sind weit geringer als bei einer Operation. Es kann daher sinnvoll sein nur die 2-3 Knoten mit Cyberknife zu entfernen, wenn die anderen nun gar nicht zu behandeln sind. Vielleicht sind sie aber auch bereit die beiden problematischen Knoten zu entfernen.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Georg,

danke auch für Deine Antwort. Die Auskunft habe ich schon von anderen Cyberknife-Centren erhalten. Sie lautet: 2 - 3 können bestrahlt werden. Und dann kommt der Rattenschwanz hinterher: Wir raten aber ab, weil... die anderen verbleiben... noch viele andere bislang unsichtbare vorhanden sind... Ich stehe jetzt quasi vor der Entscheidung, einem Cyberknife-Zentrum zu sagen, dass ich entgegen aller Ratschläge bestrahlt werden möchte. Natürlich werde ich dennoch in Heidelberg nachfragen. 

Weiß eigentlich in dem Zusammenhang jemand, ob die Kosten für die Cyberknife-Bestrahlung von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse übernommen werden? Oder ist das von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich?

Viele Grüße und Danke für die Antworten.

WernerE

----------


## por991

Hallo Werner .
ich habe gelesen das die Barmer Verträge mit Cyberknife-Zentren hat, auch meine Krankenkasse die Mh-Plus -Ludwigsburg hat Verträge mit dem Cyberknife-Zenttum in München
und Göttingen. 

Gruss Richard

----------


## Georg_

Ob es eine Verbesserung der Prognose ergibt die Hälfte der Metastasen zu entfernen und die anderen zu belassen? Ich denke es ist nur eine systemische Therapie angezeigt.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es gut möglich, dass das Cyberknifezentrum nicht bereit ist nur einige der vorhandenen Metastasen zu bestrahlen.

----------


## uwes2403

Ich fürchte, das wird auch ein Thema bei der Kostenübernahmediskussion mit der Kasse sein, wenn nicht alle Metastasen erreicht werden können und die, die erreicht werden nicht so groß sind, dass sie akute Probleme bereiten.  Da könnte evtl. eine entsprechende Einschätzung des Strahlendoc's hilfreich sein....

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich habe noch gar nicht über meinen Besuch in Heidelberg berichtet. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass ich bis zum Ende der letzten Woche mit einer mächtigen Erkältung zu tun hatte und zum anderen daran, dass ich sehr enttäuscht von meinem Besuch war. Weniger eigentlich von der Wartezeit von insgesamt mehr als 6 Stunden, als vielmehr vom Inhalt der Gespräche. Vielleicht war ich ja auch in der Urologie völlig falsch aufgehoben. Ich durfte zunächst mit einem Assistenzarzt sprechen, der sich meine Unterlagen weniger als flüchtig angeschaut hatte. Als er merkte, dass ich nicht ganz unwissend war, brachte ihn das völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht und er kündigte an, gleich mit der Oberärztin zurückzukommen. Er kam dann aber ca. 2 Stunden später mit dem Chef Professoer Hohenfeller zurück, der kurz Zeit zwischen 2 OP,s gefunden hatte. Der empfahl eine Lyphadenektomie. Obwohl deutlich wurde, dass er keine Zeit hatte, stellte ich die Frage, ob die beiden Lymphknoten, die bislang als nicht bestrahlbar und nicht operabel galten, mit entfernt wurden, fragte er, welche das denn seien. Ich wies ihn auf die mitgebrachte DVD hin. Der Assistenzarzt sagte recht kleinlaut, dass er die noch nicht eingspielt habe... Professor Hohenfeller meinte, dass eh eine neue PSMA-PET-CT gemacht werden müsse. Und zwar in Heidelberg. Die seien von allerbester Qualität (stimmt das? Gibt es da Unterschiede?). Ehe ich weiter fragen konnte, war der Professer auch schun weg. Dann kam die Krönung: Der Assistenzarzt sagte: Dann können wir ja schon mal mit der AHT beginnen. Ich fragte ihn, ob er meine Mail denn überhaupt nicht gelesen habe. Ich sei hier, weil ich die AHT noch aufschieben wollte. Er sagte, das sei die Entscheidung vom Chef gewesen. Aber wenn ich nicht wolle, bitte sehr. Im Gehen fragte ich noch nach der Art der vorgesehenen AHT. Er sprach von Bicalutamid. Ich sagte ihm, dass da doch vorab die Brustdrüsen bestrahlt werden müssten. Seine letze Antwort: Da hat der Chef nichts von gesagt.

Tja, das war´s.

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Werner, angesichts dieser Beratung bin ich sprachlos. Ein PSMA PET/CT lohnt sich für die Klinik, da legen sie schon Wert drauf das selbst zu machen. Der Unterschied ist wohl nicht das Gerät sondern die Beurteilung der Bilder. In Münster hatten diese sich bei mir vier Ärzte angesehen (zumindest unterschrieben).

Vielleicht kann ich Dich mit dieser Studie etwas aufbauen:
Differences in Time to Disease Progression Do Not Predict forCancer-specific Survival in Patients Receiving Immediate orDeferred Androgen-deprivation Therapy for Prostate Cancer:Final Results of EORTC Randomized Trial 30891 with12 Years of Follow-up

Wenn ich mir die Kurve ansehe hast Du 74% Wahrscheinlichkeit in sechzehn Jahren trotz metastasierter Tumorerkrankung noch zu leben wenn Du jetzt erstmal nichts machst. Allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit in dieser Zeit aus anderen Gründen zu sterben höher.

----------


## Hinnerk

Hallo Werner,

wir haben uns vor einiger Zeit schon mal über das Cyber-Knife-Verfahren ausgetauscht. Bei mir hat die Krankenkasse (TK) die Bezahlung "eigentlich" abgelehnt, um dann zu ergänzen, dass bei einer stationären Aufnahme andere Bedingungen vorliegen. Letzeres wurde dann auch gemacht. Mir wurden allerdings ausschließlich die zwei Knochenmetastasen "entfernt", keine der angezeigten Lymphknotenmetastasen. Diese soll ich - wie es bei Dir empfohlen wurde - systemisch behandeln oder auch noch abwarten. Zur Zeit geht mein PSA weiter hoch (gut zwei Monate her, von 4 auf 7). Der Wert soll wohl noch nicht aussagekräftig sein, da dieser erst mal steigt nach einer Bestrahlung. Hmm, weiß nicht. Im Sommer soll dann wieder ein PET/SCAN gemacht werden, dies ist wohl zur Zeit das aussagekräftige Mittel, um ggf. neue Metastasen zu finden.

Die "Beratung" in Heidelberg ist mehr als enttäuschend. Ähnliches habe ich aber auch schon erlebt. 

Gruß, Hinnerk.

----------


## daniela3

ich verstehe das alles nicht. Es ist für mich ein Rätsel. Was ist nur mit den Urologen los? Immer wieder begegnet man solch einem Verhalten, liest ähnlich enttäuschende Berichte von Patienten; und auch meinem Mann ist es zweimal passiert dass er dermassen "abgefertigt" wurde dass er den jeweiligen Arzt bzw. die Praxis oder das Klinikum nie wieder betreten würde.
Eigentlich hätte man gedacht, dass die Urologen sich doch schon in die Lage der Patienten versetzen könnten bzw.sollten-zumal es sich doch um ein sensibles Thema beim Mann handelt- aber irgendwie ist es wirklich eine Ausnahme wenn man an solch einen Arzt trifft. Wenn man querliest stösst man immer wieder auf eine lange Suche bis man einen Arzt findet mit dem die Chemie stimmt und der auch tatsächlich auf den Patienten eingeht. Mir fällt auch auf, dass es explizit bei Urologen so ist. Unser FS oder Herr Prof. Martin Schostak sind wohl eine einsame Ausnahme; es sind sehr engagierte Ärzte denen es darum geht "zu helfen". Wir müssten wohl alle sehr dankbar sein, dass es solche Ärzte gibt die sich die Zeit nehmen und hier mitlesen und antworten.

DANKE DAFÜR!




> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch gar nicht über meinen Besuch in Heidelberg berichtet. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass ich bis zum Ende der letzten Woche mit einer mächtigen Erkältung zu tun hatte und zum anderen daran, dass ich sehr enttäuscht von meinem Besuch war. Weniger eigentlich von der Wartezeit von insgesamt mehr als 6 Stunden, als vielmehr vom Inhalt der Gespräche. Vielleicht war ich ja auch in der Urologie völlig falsch aufgehoben. Ich durfte zunächst mit einem Assistenzarzt sprechen, der sich meine Unterlagen weniger als flüchtig angeschaut hatte. Als er merkte, dass ich nicht ganz unwissend war, brachte ihn das völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht und er kündigte an, gleich mit der Oberärztin zurückzukommen. Er kam dann aber ca. 2 Stunden später mit dem Chef Professoer Hohenfeller zurück, der kurz Zeit zwischen 2 OP,s gefunden hatte. Der empfahl eine Lyphadenektomie. Obwohl deutlich wurde, dass er keine Zeit hatte, stellte ich die Frage, ob die beiden Lymphknoten, die bislang als nicht bestrahlbar und nicht operabel galten, mit entfernt wurden, fragte er, welche das denn seien. Ich wies ihn auf die mitgebrachte DVD hin. Der Assistenzarzt sagte recht kleinlaut, dass er die noch nicht eingspielt habe... Professor Hohenfeller meinte, dass eh eine neue PSMA-PET-CT gemacht werden müsse. Und zwar in Heidelberg. Die seien von allerbester Qualität (stimmt das? Gibt es da Unterschiede?). Ehe ich weiter fragen konnte, war der Professer auch schun weg. Dann kam die Krönung: Der Assistenzarzt sagte: Dann können wir ja schon mal mit der AHT beginnen. Ich fragte ihn, ob er meine Mail denn überhaupt nicht gelesen habe. Ich sei hier, weil ich die AHT noch aufschieben wollte. Er sagte, das sei die Entscheidung vom Chef gewesen. Aber wenn ich nicht wolle, bitte sehr. Im Gehen fragte ich noch nach der Art der vorgesehenen AHT. Er sprach von Bicalutamid. Ich sagte ihm, dass da doch vorab die Brustdrüsen bestrahlt werden müssten. Seine letze Antwort: Da hat der Chef nichts von gesagt.
> 
> Tja, das war´s.
> 
> WernerE

----------


## Harald_1933

> ich habe noch gar nicht über meinen Besuch in Heidelberg berichtet.


Hallo Werner,

da bist im Januar 2015 zur PSMA-PET-CT-Befundung in der Uni-Klinik Münster gewesen. Eine gute Wahl. Das Ergebnis waren 3 befallene Lymphknoten und 2 verdächtige Lymphknoten. In Magdeburg, Berlin und Gronau ging man nach Deiner Fragestellung auf lokale Maßnahmen von möglicherweise schwerwiegenden Folgen aus. Eine Hormontherapie hattest Du bislang hinausgeschoben. PSA-Anstieg vom Mai 2015 mit 1.52 ng/ml auf dann 2.97 ng/ml Ende Februar 2016. Im Profil hattest Du versehentlich vermerkt 25.2.2015.

Ich vermag nicht nachzuvollziehen, warum Du nun Heidelberg noch wegen einer Stellungnahme aufgesucht hast??

Eine Wartezeit von mehr als 6 Stunden ist ein Horror. Ich hatte mich vor über 10 Jahren schon über eine Stunde des Wartens ziemlich heftig mokiert. Der Termin war zwar bei Prof. Debus, dem damaligen Chef von Dr. Hohenfellner.

Du solltest Dich nicht scheuen, Dich per Einschreiben bei Prof. Dr. Guido Adler, Vorstandsvorsitzender und leitender Ärztlicher Direktor über diese unmögliche Wartezeit zu beschweren. Eine Kopie dieses Schreibens würde ich auch Prof. Dr. Wolfgang Herzog, dem Dekan der Medizinischen Fakultät Heidelberg zukommen lassen.

Prof. Hohenfellner war wohl auch nicht der potente Ansprechpartner zur Beurteilung der von Dir mitgebrachten DVD von der Untersuchung in Münster. Ein Urologe ist eher selten auch noch Onkologe.

Du hättest eher diesen:

https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg....zin.387.0.html

Kontakt aufnehmen sollen. 

Auch:

https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.....106920.0.html

Mitarbeiter des Geschäftsführenden Direktors Prof. Dr.med. Dr.rer.nat. Jürgen Debus hätten wohl mit Deiner DVD etwas anfangen können.

Du wirst wohl nach Lage der Dinge um eine Hormonblockade der neuesten Variante nicht herumkommen. Münster liegt in der Nähe Deines Wohnortes. Du wärest dort in guten Händen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

,


> Er sprach von Bicalutamid. 
> Ich sagte ihm, dass da doch vorab die Brustdrüsen bestrahlt werden müssten. 
> Seine letze Antwort: Da hat der Chef nichts von gesagt.
> 
> Tja, das war´s.


Tja, so chaotisch scheint das in Heidelberg zu sein, erstaunlicherweise nich nur in 
der Nuklearmedizin, wo ich das kenne, sondern auch in der Urologie. 
Trotzdem hab ich 7'000 überwiesen, um bei Bedarf so eine PSMA-Radio...therapie
abzuholen. Man muss sich dort zu den kompetenten Ärzten durchboxen.


Ob Bicalutamid jetzt das Richtige sei, weiss ich nicht, nur zwei Bemerkungen dazu:
Du hast jetzt lange Zeit dem PSA-Anstieg zugeschaut, da liegen vier Bestrahlungstage
vor Bicalutamid auch noch drin. Und umgekehrt: So schnell wachsen die Brüste
nicht. Du kannst also mit der Therapie beginnen und anschliessend gleich die
Bestrahlung machen lassen. Hab ich auch mal so gemacht. Nach zwei Monaten
hab ich trotzdem Brustschmerzen bekommen, allerdings ohne Wachstum, und
die Schmerzen klangen innert Tagen ab nach dem Absetzen des ohnehin nutzlos
gewordenen Bicalutamids.


Zum PSMA-PET:
Wenn die bekannten Lymphknoten ohnehin nicht operabel oder bestrahlbar seien, 
bringt so ein Bild keinen Nutzen. Im besten Fall würdest Du keine weiteren
Metastasen finden, im weniger guten Fall einige kleine mehr, die wohl ebenso
inopetabel wären. Es scheint also Zeit für was Systemisches zu sein (ADT, AHT).
Diese Therapien kannst Du mit PSA und CTs bestens überwachen lassen
aber für den Laien ist so ein PSMA-Bild halt schon eindrücklich. Auch wenn
meine beiden PSMA-PETs nichts gebracht haben, möchte ich diese _Memories of 
Heidelberg_ nicht missen. Die Anschaulichkeit dieser bunten Bildchen [4] ist stark!
Und noch was: 
Bilder, egal ob CT oder PET, möglichst stets jeweils gleichenorts machen lassen.
Radiologen gucken Fremdbilder nicht gerne an, aber das Wichtigste am neuen
Bild ist jeweils der Vergleich zum Vorbefund.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner, 

noch einmal, Du solltest ohne wenn und aber erneut Kontakt mit der Urologie des Klinikums Münster aufnehmen. Prof. Dr. med. Axel Semjonow wäre für Dich ein adäquater Ansprechpartner. Dort würde man sich sicher auch Zeit nehmen, noch einmal die vorhandene DVD, die ja dort auch abgespeichert ist, ausführlich zu besprechen, um danach eine oder sogar zeitgleich mehrere sinnvolle Therapien zu starten. Ich wünsche Dir den erhofften Erfolg.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Werner,

ab, zurück nach Münster war auch meine erste Idee! Also ich fühle mich, spätestens wo ich jetzt im Rahmen der Studie dort den Studienleiter, Dr. Beugsamen, als Verantwortlicher AP habe, bestens aufgehoben. Auch heute wieder konnte ich in Ruhe mit ihm ein konstruktives Gespräch führen. Mit dem Professor hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen. Das ist wahrscheinlich als Kassenpatient nicht vorgesehen. Ich hatte auch noch nie das Bedürfnis. Das Tumorboard in dem, wie du bestimmt weißt, alle schwierigen Therapieentscheidungen getroffen werden, ist doch ausgezeichnet besetzt! Jede gute Klinik zeichnet sich ja auch durch Wissen- und Informationsmanagement aus. Auch das klappt ja doch zumeist hervorragend. Auf jeden Fall habe ich so eine  peinliche Nummer wie du jetzt in Heidelberg noch nicht erlebt! Und dafür reist man ca. 600 km an! Unglaublich!

Sicher ein zweite und eine dritte Meinung sind immer gut, da verstehe ich dich durchaus. Und an ein PET-CT kommst du da doch auch auf dem kurzen Dienstweg! ;-)

So oder so, auf jeden Fall alles Gute für dich und noch ganz viel Zeit bis zum Einstieg in die Hormontherapie!

Liebe Grüße!

Dieter


P.S. Melde dich gerne, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast!

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Dieter,

Du meinst sicher Dr. med. Martin Bögemann -* hier* - 

Und für Werner -* hier* - Hinweise zu Prof. Dr. med. A. Semjonow

Gruß Harald

----------


## Dieterkarl

Lieber Harald!

Ups, danke für deine Berichtigung! Diese blöde Autokorrektur! Natürlich meinte ich Dr. Bögemann!

Alles Gute! Dieter

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich gemeldet haben.

@Georg: Zu 74% noch 16 Jahre im Schnitt hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an.

@Harald: Danke für den Hinweis. Das Datum habe ich geändert. Meine Intention ist immer noch, die Klinik zu finden, die mir sagt: "Wir haben ein supermodernes neues Verfahren und die beiden schwer zu erreichenden Lymphknoten werden wir auch entfernen..." Ich habe mich in Heidelberg an die Urologie gewendet, weil ich hoffte, dass die Ärzte dieser Vorzeigeklinik in beide Richtungen (Stahl und Strahl) denken. Hätte ich mich an die Strahlenexperten gewendet, hätte ich der ganzen Sache schon vorab eine vielleicht falsche Richtung gegeben. Offensichtlich war ich da aber auf dem Holzweg. Ich überlege nun aber immer noch, Kontakt mit den Professoren Debus/Haberkorn aufzunehmen. Professor Semjonow wird die AHT anraten. Das weiß ich von meinem damaligen Gespräch mit Dr. Bögemann.
@Konrad: Zurzeit halte ich`s noch mit Professor Schostak: Mit der AHT noch warten...

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

nun wird´s eng. PSA 4,21. Aus Heidelberg von Prof. Hohenfellner habe ich noch eine Nachricht erhalten. Dort scheint man sich im Nachhinein meine Unterlagen und die CD der PSM-PET-CT aus 12/14 angeschaut zu haben. Auszug: ... "Wenn der Patient im Januar 2015 bei uns vorgesprochen hätte, wäre eine operative Entfernung der metastasierten Lymphknoten von uns als möglich beurteilt worden"... "Da in der Zwischenzeit ein weiterer PSA-Anstieg stattfand, empfehlen wir leitliniengetreu die Durchführung weiterer Staging-Untersuchungen, um beurteilen zu können, ob weiterhin eine lokal begrenzte Lymphknotenmetastasierung vorliegt, welche kurativ angegangen werden können".... Und dann die Empfehlung einer neuerlichen PSMA-PET-CT. 

Was ist mit "weiteren Staging-Untersuchungen" gemeint?

Ich werde mich jetzt jedenfalls um eine aktuelle PSMA-PET-CT bebühen und dann in der Uni-Klinik Münster vorsprechen und auch die von Harald genannten Strahlen-Professoren in Heidelberg bemühen. Eine weitere Anfrage bei Professor Hohenfellner wäre nach dieser neuerlichen Auskunft sicherlich auch angebracht.

Ach ja: Mit der Metabolic-Therapie werde ich auch beginnen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Werner,



> Was ist mit "weiteren Staging-Untersuchungen" gemeint?


salopp ausgedrückt: Schauen, was bei Dir Sache ist, mit welchen Mitteln auch immer, im optimalen Fall mittels PSMA-PET/CT.
Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Ein PSMA PET/MRT kannst Du auch in Münster machen lassen. Vorher klären, wer dies bezahlen wird, kostet ca. 2.500 Euro.

----------


## WernerE

Danke Euch beiden.

@ Ralf: Hätte ich auch gedacht, wenn PSMA-PET-CT nicht anschließend noch darüberhinaus genannt worden wäre. 
@ Georg: Da habe ich meine erste PSMA-PET auch schon vornehmen lassen. Mittlerweile muss man einen Anforderungsbogen aus dem Intenetauftritt der Nuklearmedizin vom Urologen ausfüllen lassen. Mein Urologe hat sich geweigert, sich darum zu kümmern. Zuviel Aufwand. Nun habe ich ihn selbst runtergeladen, ihn größtenteils ausgefüllt und fahre zu ihm hin, damit er den Rest eingibt. Ich frage mich, wie Leute so etwas machen, die kaufmännisch überhaupt nicht beschlagen sind und mit dem PC nicht umgehen können. Schon traurig.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Den Bogen hatte ich selbst ausgefüllt und mit aktuellen Laborwerten von meinem Hausarzt ergänzt. Gab keine Probleme. Aber der Urologe muss ja das PSMA PET/MRT verschreiben, sonst zahlt eventuell die Kasse nicht.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich das Ergebnis der PSMA-PET-CT erhalten. Wegen meines PSA-Anstieges hatte arge Bedenken. Wider Erwarten sah der Befund gar nicht so schlecht aus. Unten steht "Beurteilung". Das notiere ich hier mal:

1. Gemischtes Ansprechen der Lymphknotenmetastasen im kleinen Becken, teils deutlich regredient, teils konstant bis gering progredient.
2. Kein Nachweis für Knochen-, oder Organmetastasen, kein Nachweis eines Lokalrezidivs.
3. Gering fokale PSMA-Anreicherung am Blasenboden intravesikal, am ehesten Bildgebungsartefakt, gegebenenfalls Abklärung mittels Zystoskopie.

Gemäß dieser Beurteilung hat sich mein Krebs eher ein wenig zurückgezogen, was der PSA-Anstieg aber leider keinesfalls bestätigt. Weiter oben im Text steht, dass der "ehemals links paravesikale Lymphknoten von 0,9 x 0,7 cm Größe nicht mehr da ist. An seiner Stelle befindet sich "eine 2 mm messende Weichteilstruktur". Die Sache mit dem Blasenboden macht mir natürlich ein wenig Sorgen.

Ich werde den Befund nun zu Dr. Bögemann (Uni-Klinik Münster) schicken und mir einen Termin holen. Bei dem war ich ja Anfang 2015 schon einmal.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner,

dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit, bei denen die PSMA PET den PSA Anstieg nicht erklärt/wiedergeben kann.

Bei mir hat bei der ersten PSMA PET die ganze Blase innen geleuchtet, da der Tracer ja über den Urin ausgeschieden wird. Bei der zweiten und forciertem Abführen war die Blase dann leer und nichts mehr zu sehen.
Es könnte sich also auch bei Dir um leuchtende Ausscheidungsreste handeln, wenn es ein gleichmäßiger Bereich ist - abklärungsbedürftig wäre das noch eher, wenn es invasiv wäre, also in die Blasenwand hineinreichte.
Zumal es als wahrscheinlicher Bildgebeungsartefakt eingestuft ist....also keine unnötige Unruhe - Dr. Bögemann wird es einzuordnen wissen...

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

nun hatte ich mein Gespräch mit Dr. Bögemann. Herr Dr. Bögemann erwies sich wie gehabt als sehr kompetent. Dass die letzte PSMA-PET-CT augenscheinlich besser ausgefallen ist, als die von 01/2015, relativierte er ein wenig mit seiner großen Erfahrung. Er zeigte mir, dass auf den Aufnahmen von 2015 alle leuchtenden Stellen heller leuchteten, als bei den Aufnahmen von 2016. Auch z. B. die Blase, die sich mit der radioaktiven Flüssigkeit füllt. Gründe dafür gäbe es mehrere. Er führte weiter aus, dass sich meine Situation nicht verändert habe. Von einer lokalen Behandlung riet er nach wie vor ab.

Also bin ich nicht weiter gekommen in der Frage, wie man meine Krebsabsiedlungen doch noch sinnvoll behandeln lokal könnte.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Werner,

das ist ja nicht wirklich befriedigend.

Wünsche dir weiterhin Alles Gute.

Ich war auch am 03.08. in der Uni Klinik Münster zum PSMA PET-CT.

Nun warte ich sehr gespannt auf den schriftlichen Befund um dann evtl. passende Schritte einzuleiten.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## Georg_

> wie man meine Krebsabsiedlungen doch noch sinnvoll behandeln lokal könnte.


Lokale Therapien gegen Metastasen sind nicht leitliniengerecht. Daher wird Herr Dr. Bögemann zurückhaltend sein, diese zu empfehlen.

Ich selbst habe meine Lymphknotenmetastasen mit CyberKnife bestrahlen lassen. Ansonsten habe ich die möglichen, lokalen Therapie hier dargestellt:
Lokale             Therapien beim metastasierten Prostatakrebs

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Georg,

Deine Zusammenfassung ist sehr hilfreich und unendlich interessant. Deshalb habe ich sie auch sofort ausgedruckt und gelesen. Aber bereits vorher hatte ich zu mehreren Cyber-Knife-Zentren Kontakt aufgenommen. Die wollen alle wegen der teilweise schwierigen Lage der befallenen Lymphknoten nicht an die Sache ran.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Werner,

 Du wolltest ja anfangs Deine Lymphknotenmetastasen mit einer Operation entfernt haben. Das wäre eine große Operation gewesen mit entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen. Bei der Operation kann man nicht erkennen, welche Lymphknoten befallen sind. Der Arzt entnimmt einfach so viele wie er für sinnvoll hält. Ob die Befallenen dabei sind zeigt nachher die histologische Untersuchung oder ein PSMA PET/CT. Manchmal zeigt dies dann, dass die befallenen Lymphknoten noch drin sind. Ich hätte Dir also dazu auch nicht geraten.

 Eine Bestrahlung des einen Lymphknotens in der Nähe des Darms mit IMRT ist wohl wegen der Nebenwirkungen nicht möglich.  

 Wenn ich mir aber die Antwort der Charite durchlese, so steht dort nichts davon, dass die Lage der Lymphknoten zu problematisch ist. Vielmehr geht man davon aus, dass die Behandlung sich nicht lohnt da man viele weitere Metastasen vermutet, die noch nicht auf dem PSMA PET/CT sichtbar sind.  

 Aber man schreibt:


> _Sollten sie sich der Risiken und der wahrscheinlich allenfalls vorübergehenden Erfolgsaussichten einer operativen und strahlentherapeutischen Metastasenbehandlung aber bewusst sein, und aufgrund Ihres jungen Alters eine antihormonelle Therapie unbedingt hinauszögern möchten, können wir uns gerne auch noch einmal vor Ort zur persönlichen Beratung zusammensetzen. Technisch möglich ist die Behandlung._


Mit anderen Worten kannst Du dort sofort hingehen und die Behandlung machen lassen.  

 Dass Metastasen wieder nachwachsen können ist klar, aber die drei bist Du schon mal los und Dein PSA Wert wäre deutlich niedriger. Wenn welche nachwachsen - ich habe ja ein Kapitel über wiederholte CyberKnife Bestrahlung geschrieben.

 Gruß

 Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... hatte ich zu mehreren Cyber-Knife-Zentren Kontakt aufgenommen. 
> Die wollen alle wegen der teilweise schwierigen Lage der 
> befallenen Lymphknoten nicht an die Sache ran.


Schick deine Bilder an Dr. Dal Pra am Inselspital (Uniklinik)in Bern.
Begleittext in Englisch oder Brasil würde ihn bestimmt freuen.
Der hat mir entgegen allen Richtlinien mit dem CyberKnife das
Leben gerettet und auch die schwierig gelegenen retrokruralen 
Knoten bestrahlt.
Jetzt kommen die harmloseren illiakalen Knoten dran, derweil
die Onkologie-Professorin immer wieder eine Chemo anmahnt...


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

mein PSA steigt leider munter weiter: Letztes Ergebnis vom 07.09.2016: 5,56. Auch Metabloc scheint nicht zu wirken. Ich werde die Pillen aber weiternehmen bis zur näöchsten Messung in 12/2016. Ich denke, dass ich mich jetzt einmal mit der Strahlenabteilung in Heidelberg (Prof. Debus) in Verbindung setzen werde.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Werner!

leider kann ich fachlich nichts zur Lösung deines Problems beitragen. Ich wünsche dir aber von Herzen alles erdenklich Gute!

Beste Grüße! Dieter

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt kommt´s ganz dicke: PSA 10,27. Verdopplungszeit von 3 Monaten. Damit ist mein Weg wohl klar. Mein Urologe schlägt vor: 4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 g und dann die Pamorelin-Spritze. Er kündigt mir jetzt schon heftigste Nebenwirkungen an, da mein Testosteron-Wert über 20 liegt. Die Rezepte hat er mir schon mitgegeben. Ich bringe es aber momentan noch nicht über,s Herz, sie auch in der Apotheke einzulösen.

Habt Ihr noch Tipps für mich? Ach ja: Wegen der 4 Wochen Bicalutamid hatte ich den Urologen gefragt, ob die Brust bestrahlt werden müsse. Er verneinte das und sagte dazu, dass das heute eh nicht mehr gemacht würde. Das kenne ich hier aus dem Forum eigentlich anders.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Werner,

ich wünsche dir von ganzem Herzen viel Erfolg bei deinem weiteren Weg.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## Hartmut S

> Er kündigt mir jetzt schon heftigste Nebenwirkungen an, da mein Testosteron-Wert über 20 liegt. Die Rezepte hat er mir schon mitgegeben. Ich bringe es aber momentan noch nicht über,s Herz, sie auch in der Apotheke einzulösen.


Moin lieber Werner,

woher will er das denn wissen. Es ist bei jedem unterschiedlich.
Lass dich nicht in Panik versetzen. Oft kommt es anders, als man denkt.
Bei nur 50 mg für 4 Wochen passiert sicherlich erst einmal nichts.
Hole die Medikamente von der Apotheke, dann wird der PSA ganz schnell wieder sinken.
Und wenn du Glück hast, für eine sehr lange Zeit.

Ruf doch einmal in einem Strahlen Centrum an (UNI), und frage, was die zu der Brust sagen.
Wenn erforderlich, sollte es vorher gemacht werden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Werner,



> Er kündigt mir jetzt schon heftigste Nebenwirkungen an, da mein Testosteron-Wert über 20 liegt.


20 was? Es gibt mindestens vier unterschiedliche Maßangaben für den Testosteronspiegel: ng/ml, ng/dl, µg/l, nmol/l. Gerade beim Testosteron soll man darum unbedingt die Maßangabe mitliefern; der reine Zahlenwert ist für die Beurteilung nutzlos.



> Er  verneinte das und sagte dazu, dass das heute eh nicht mehr gemacht  würde. Das kenne ich hier aus dem Forum eigentlich anders.


Ich auch. Ich habe auch an der Hotline immer wieder Männer, die von ihren Urologen nicht auf diese zwar nur kosmetische aber trotzdem unangenehme Nebenwirkung aufmerksam gemacht worden waren. Auszug aus der Konsultationsfassung 2016 zur S3-Leitlinie:

"*Gynäkomastie/Brustschmerzen*
Brustschmerzen und/oder Gynäkomastie treten ohne Prophylaxe bei etwa jedem zweiten Patienten unter Antiandrogenmonotherapie (Bicalutamid 150 mg) auf. Sie führen bei einem Teil der Patienten zum Therapieabbruch. Dementsprechend sollten supportive Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. Die prophylaktische Bestrahlung vor Einleitung einer antiandrogenen Therapie gilt als wirksame Therapie."

Gynäkomastie tritt nicht nur bei der Monotherapie mit 150 mg Bicalutamid auf, sondern auch bei 50 mg und auch in Verbindung mit einem GnRH-Agonisten oder -Antagonisten, wenn auch vielleicht nicht so häufig wie bei 150 mg mono. Ist sie erst einmal eingetreten, ist sie irreversibel. Bei einer Verabreichungsdauer von nur vier Wochen kann es aber noch gutgehen.

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

Moin Ralf,

auf dem Arztzettel steht "Testosteron nmol/l 20.79. Sorry, dass ich nur die Zahlen hingeworfen habe. 

Also Brustbestrahlung Deines Erachtens auch bei "nur" 4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 mg?

Ich weiß ja ohnehin noch nicht so genau, was ich machen soll. Von einer Solo-Behandlung mit Bicalutamid war mein Urologe ja auch nicht abgeneigt. In meinem Fall hielt er aber seinen Vorschlag (4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 mg und dann die Pamorelin-Spritze) für angebrachter. Warum, hat er mir so richtig nicht erläutert.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner ,
bin zur Zeit auf fuerte , deshalb mal kurz.
ich hab für meinen Fall die bicalutamid Therapie gewählt .
siehe mal im Profil den Verlauf .
lass auf alle Fälle die Brust vorher bestrahlen.
kann man bei dir keine Cybernyfebestrahlung anwenden ?
bin Montag wieder zurück, melde mich dann mal 
das Geschreibsel kommt vom Handy ,
bitte um Nachsicht 
alleeee 
bis dann
lg
adam

----------


## RalfDm

Moin Werner,



> auf dem Arztzettel steht "Testosteron nmol/l 20.79.


das wären mal gerade 6 ng/ml. Ein schöner Wert, aber warum Dein Urologe Dir schwerste NW vorhersagt, wenn Dir das entzogen wird, erschließt sich mir nicht. 6 ng/ml liegt mitten im Referenzbereich von 2,7 ... 10,7 ng/ml.




> Also Brustbestrahlung Deines Erachtens auch bei "nur" 4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 mg?


Ich kann's Dir ehrlich nicht sagen. Möglicherweise sind vier Wochen gerade so die Grenze, bei der man noch nichts machen muss. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Kurzzeit-ADT mit 50 ng/ml Bicalutamid?

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

schon mal Danke Ralf. 

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Möglicherweise sind vier Wochen gerade so die Grenze, bei der man noch nichts machen muss. 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Kurzzeit-ADT mit 50 ng/ml Bicalutamid?


Diese Erfahrung haben fast alle Männer gemacht, die mit einer Kurzzeitigen 
Bicalutamid-AHT eine Androgendeprivation (ADT) vorbereitet hatten, 
ich selbst auch.

Damals hatte ich weder Brustschmerzen noch Brustwachstum zu beklagen,
und noch nie habe ich von solchen NW dieser Kurzzeit-AHT gelesen.


Als ich später versuchte, mit Bicalutamid die ADT zu ergänzen, um die 
Kastrationsresistenz zu hindern, bekam ich in den ersten Tagen eine
Brustbestrahlung mit Elektronen, vier mal 4gy. 
Brustwachstum hatte ich trotz späterer Erhöhung von 50 auf 150mg/d 
nicht zu beklagen, aber nach einigen beschwerdefreien Wochen 
zunehmend berührungsempfindliche Brüste, die zuletzt auch dauernd 
schmerzten. 
Diese Schmerzen verschwanden innert Tagen nach dem Absetzen, 
als Enzalutamid verfügbar wurde.
In meinen Berichten ab Mai 2013 bis Februar 2014 [2] erwähnte ich 
das nicht mal, so schlimm kann es also nicht gewesen sein.


Diese unerwünschten Wirkungen von Bicalutamid scheinen sich nur
langsam aufzubauen, vier Wochen Vorbereitung einer ADT scheint
Mann ohne Solche und ohne präventive Bestrahlung überstehen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

danke schon mal. Gibt es denn noch Meinungen dazu, ob ich wie von meinem Urologen vorgeschlagen vorgehen soll (also 4 Wochen Bicalutamid und dann AHT), oder gibt es noch andere Wege, wie z. B. "nur" Bicalutamid 50 mg  und dann schauen, was mit dem PSA passiert? Oder statt Pamorelin lieber Enzalutamid? Oder fängt man besser immer mit Pamorelin an?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

Bicalutamid 50 mg und dann Pamorelin (oder vergleichbar) ist das am meisten gewählte Vorgehen. Die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht sehr heftig, die meisten hier im Forum kennen die schon. In den ersten zwei Monaten sind kaum Nebenwirkungen da, das entwickelt sich mit der Zeit.

Man kann auch Firmagon verwenden, dann ist der Testosteron-Wert innerhalb von Tagen im Keller und man braucht vorher kein Bicalutamid. Dies ist eine monatliche Spritze. Nebenwirkungen ähnlich wie Pamorelin.

Man kann auch eine Bicalutamid-Monotherapie machen mit 150 mg. Die Brust wächst aber man behält sein Testosteron.

Schließlich sind noch Estradiol-Pflaster eine Alternative, dies wird aber sehr, sehr selten gemacht.

Enzalutamid statt Pamorelin wäre möglich, wird aber auf Grund der Kosten von keiner Krankenkasse erstattet. Und die Kosten können nur Millionäre selbst bezahlen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Oder statt Pamorelin lieber Enzalutamid?


Naja, Enzalutamid (Xtandi) mag ja so gut wirken, dass man es gleich nach der 
Erstdiagnose schlucken könnte, statt RPE, Logenbestrahlung und den vielen
damit verbundenen Ungewissheiten - Von den Nebenwirkungen abgesehen. 
(Diese Rückenschmerzen hätte ich nicht länger ertragen wollen.
Und schon gar nicht die Folter durch ahnungslose Physiotherapeuten.)

Pamorelin und andere ADT-Medikamente kosten grad mal  2000.-/a
derweil Xtandi mit rund  40000.-/a zu Buche schlägt.

Kommt dazu, dass Xtandi (noch) ausschliesslich mit weitergeführter ADT
verschrieben wird. Da ist wohl ein Umdenken im Gange, von dem Du
zweifelsohne auf selbstbezahltem Privatrezept profitieten könntest.

Mein Tipp: Einfach nicht alle zwei Jahre die neueste S-Klasse kaufen, 
und schon hast Du die Kohle frei ...

Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
willkommen im Club,
wie Du sicher schon gelesen haben wirst bin ich Dir schon etwas voraus mit den Medikamenten.
im neuen Jahr werd ich dann auf die Spritze umsteigen ,auf was weiss ich noch nicht.
gibt es hier einen Tip was man als erstes probieren soll ?
wünsche Dir die richtige Entscheidung bei der Wahl der Medikamente.

schöne Feiertage
lg
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

bei mir wird es wohl Pamorelin. Weil mein Urologe das empfohlen hat. Hier im Forum hat auch niemand widersprochen. 

Dennoch frohes Fest. 

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir hatte die Furcht vor den Nebenwirkungen  der Spritze gesiegt und ich bin erst einmal bei 50 mg Bicalutamid  geblieben. Der Erfolg ist freilich ausgeblieben. PSA-Verlauf nach  monatlicher Messung: 10,3 in Dez/16, 8,0 in Jan/17, 4,8 in Feb/17 und  nun 4,5 in März/17. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich den Nadir bereits  überschritten habe und auf dem Weg nach oben bin. Mein Urologe rät mir  nach wie vor zur Spritze, oder auch Erhöhung der Bicalutamid-Dosis auf  150 mg. Ich persönlich glaube aber nicht so recht an den Erfolg von  Bicalutamid. Außerdem verbaue ich mir damit für später vielleicht  Folgebehandlungen. Der Spritze traue ich aber auch nicht so richtig viel  zu, weil bei mir ja in 2012 nach OP die "duktalen Anteile" vom  Pathologen gefunden worden sind. Aber was bleibt mir übrig, als die  Spritze auszuprobieren?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## rolando

Hallo Werner,    

deine Konstellation ist, mit Ausnahme des Alters, ähnlich der von  Norbert (Veteran2011), die hier vor Kurzem ziemlich kontrovers  diskutiert wurde. Hier der zugehörige Link: 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6709#post96709

Ausserdem wäre ein Teil der Beiträge in diesem Thread zwischen #72 und #112 für dich ebenfalls interessant:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...3652#post93652

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank Roland,

das hatte ich natürlich alles interessiert verfolgt. Insbesondere die Aussagen von Andi (Low Road) veranlassen mich ein wenig dazu, Bicalutamid skeptisch zu sehen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## rolando

Hallo Werner,

hier noch eine weitere Anmerkung zu deinem Beitrag.



> Der Spritze traue ich aber auch nicht so richtig viel zu, weil bei mir ja in 2012 nach OP die "duktalen Anteile" vom Pathologen gefunden worden sind. Aber was bleibt mir übrig, als die Spritze auszuprobieren?


Wenn postoperativ duktale Anteile in deiner herausoperierten Prostata gefunden wurden, hast du mit der RPE zunächst alles richtig gemacht, denn andere Therapien wie Bestrahlung oder AHT/ADT hätten die duktalen Zellen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht zerstören können.
Bei deinem jetzigen Rezidiv davon auszugehen, dass es sich in jeden Fall um Zellen duktalen Ursprungs  mit hormonresisistenten Eigenschaften handelt, ist spekulativ. Ich würde deshalb an deiner Stelle eine Hormonsensibilität des Rezidivs nicht von vornherein ausschließen und mir die Empfehlung des Urologen zur ADT unter obigem Gesichtspunkt noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Viele Optionen stehen dir eh nicht zur Verfügung. 

Gruß mit dem Wunsch auf eine erfolgreiche Therapie für dich
Roland

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,
du hast auf die ADT auch keine Lust,aber was akzeptables machen musst Du.
als Vorschlag von einem Bicalutamid Anwender : gehe doch auf die 150mg Bica pro Tag und schau Dir an wie weit es abwärts geht.
in der Zeit dann musst Du dann mit den Ärzten besprechen ,was mach ich als nächstes.
vieleicht geht ja was mit der Lutetium 177 psma theraphie ? da müssen einige Parameter stimmen das es gemacht wird.
die Kassen spielen da auch nicht immer mit. 
einer hier aus dem Forum hat das gemacht, hatte mit Ihm telefoniert ,es hat wohl  gewirkt bei Ihm.
dazu aber dann mehr übernächste Woche,nach meinem Termin.
bei mir wirkt das Bica nicht mehr,die verdoppelungszeit liegt bei 3 Monaten aktuell PSA 0,47 ng/ml.
ich nehme es weiter, kein Arzt hat bis jetzt auf Nachfrage zum absetzen geraten.
in einer Woche habe ich den Termin in Heidelberg zur Befundbesprechung des gefertigten F 18 PSMA PET CT.
alles gute 
ein schönes Wochenende

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Adam,

leider geht´s nicht danach, ob man Lust auf die Hormontherapie hat, oder nicht. Um mit den Ärzten die richtige Therapie zu besprechen, muss man erst mal einen finden, der sich die Mühe macht, sich in das individuelle Krankheitsbild hineinzudenken. Ich habe fast das Gefühl, dass in meinem Fall ich die Therapie vorgebe. Hätte ich auf den Arzt gehört, hätte ich vor 4,5 Jahren bei PSA 0,3 zur Spritze greifen müssen. Den Begriff PSMA-PET hätte ich nie kennen gelernt. Die Lu-177-Therapie stelle ich erst mal nach hinten an. Die ist mit Sicherheit nicht nebenwirkungsfrei. Gottlob berichtet Konrad ständig von seinen Erfahrungen. Sein letzter Bericht hat mich insoweit aufhorchen lassen, dass ich diese Therapie nun sicherlich nicht mehr ganz ans "Ende des Tunnels" setze.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo noch einmal,

nun hatte ich mich seelisch auf die Spritze eingestellt und erhalte heute die Nachricht, dass mein PSA doch noch unter Bicalutamid 50 mg auf 3,3 gesunken ist. Das ist natürlich immer noch viel zu viel, aber immerhin eine Senkung. Ich warte noch einen Monat ab. Ende April/AnfangMai fliege ich mit meiner Frau wieder 14 Tage nach Gran Canaria und werde die Zeit ohne Spritze genießen. Dann sehen wir weiter.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber werner,

ich denke, dass du richtig entschieden hast.
irgendwo dürfen wir "das leben" nicht vergessen.

ich bin aber nur laie.
entscheide aber auch oft nach befinden.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Noch eimal an alle,

bei mir macht sich immer mehr Unsicherheit breit. Seit 12/16 nehme ich nun Bicalutamid 50 mg. Der PSA sinkt kontinuierlich von ca. 10,0 auf mittlerweile 2,3. Er sinkt, aber sehr langsam. Im Grunde genommen kann ich aber auch nicht mehr erwarten. 50 mg sind schlichtweg zu wenig bei meiner Krebsbelastung. Eigentlich sollte Bicalutamid 50 mg auch nur die Vorbereitung auf die Spritze sein... Aber da habe ich dann ja doch zurückgezogen.

Nun habe ich mit meinem Urologen gesprochen. Der teilt meine Meinung, ist aber mittlerweile einer Behandlung mit einer erhöhten Dosis Bicalutamid nicht (mehr) abgeneigt. Er meint, ich müsse unbedingt auf PSA 0,0 kommen, da ansonsten die nochvorhandenen Zellen weiter streuen würden (stimmt das mit der Streuung?)

Was soll ich nun tun? Bicalutamid 150 mg, oder Spritze? Bei Bicalutamid müsste ich auch zur Brustbestrahlung. Die fängt nämlich an, empfindlich zu werden. Wenn ich Bicalutamid 150 mg nehme, verbau ich mir dann später weitere Therapien?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

"(stimmt das mit der Streuung?)"
Es gibt die Auffassung "Metastasen metastasieren nicht" des Münchner Krebsregisters und dagegen die Studie von Gundem, der dies doch festgestellt haben will. Man weiß es nicht genau.

Statt Brustbestrahlung kannst Du auch Tamoxifen nehmen, dies wirkt noch besser als Brustbestrahlung. Außerdem, wenn die Brust anfängt empfindlich zu werden dürfte es für eine Bestrahlung wohl schon zu spät sein.

Grundsätzlich nimmt man 150 mg Bicalutamid. Es ist aber auch beobachtet worden, dass 50mg Bicalutamid mit Tamoxifen ebenfalls gut wirken. Das müsstest Du ausprobieren.

"verbau ich mir dann später weitere Therapien?"
Urologe fs würde sagen ja, in Bezug auf Zytiga und Xtandi. Allerdings denke ich wirst Du irgendwann von Bicalutamid auf die Spritze wechseln und dann dürfte die jetzige Zeit unter Bicalutamid bis zum Beginn von Zytiga von den Zellen "vergessen" sein.

Wenn Du auf die Spritze wechselst würde ich Degarelix empfehlen. Es gibt eine Studie die feststellt, dass die Zeit bis zur Kastrationsresistenz mit Degarelix länger sein soll. Die Studie wurde wohl von Degarelix gefördert, aber wahrscheinlich stimmt es doch. Unter Degarelix kommte es nicht zu einem Testosteronanstieg "flare" wenn eine neue Spritze gegeben wird und zu den Mikro-Anstiegen die bei Lupron beobachtet werden.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank Georg,

ich weiß, dass man sich nicht sicher ist, ob Metastasen metastasieren. Das wird man auch zurzeit nicht zu Ende klären können. Viele Spezialisten gehen nicht davon aus. Professor Schostak hat mir seinerzeit den alternativen Rat gegeben, mit der AHT zu warten, bis der PSA auf 10, oder gar noch höher gestiegen ist. Das würde er nicht tun, wenn damit eine riesige Gefahr verbunden wäre. Es gibt ja sogar Studien, die besagen, dass die Überlebenszeit nahezu gleich bleibt, egal, ob man ganz früh, oder später mit der AHT anfängt.

Dass die Zellen irgendwann Bicalutamid vergessen haben, beruhigt mich schon mal. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Aber noch einmal zum Tamoxifen: Die Alternative zur Brustbestrahlung kommt hier im Forum erst in jüngster Zeit zur Sprache. Ich habe mal ein wenig gelesen. Es ist eigentlich zur Behandlung von Brustkrebs gedacht. Die Nebenwirkungen für die Frau sind nicht ohne. Muss ich denn mit den gleichen Nebenwirkungen rechnen? Oder müsste ich da nur eine geringe Dosis von konsumieren. Meinen Urologen brauche ich da gar nicht nach fragen. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## LowRoad

> "verbau ich mir dann später weitere Therapien?"
> Urologe fs würde sagen ja,...


Auch ich würde das so sehen aber vielleicht etwas anders formulieren: _'eine Hormontherapie mit einem Antiandrogen, zumindest wenn es Flutamid/Bicalutamid wäre, hat nicht die Wirkung wie eine Testosteronunterdrückung'_. Das ist in zahlreichen Studien belegt und auch in den S3 Leitlinien so formuliert. Die Frage die aber erlaubt wäre lautet:  _'Ist das für mich trotzdem ausreichend?'_ Das kann Dir keiner beantworten.

Eine weitere irrige Ansicht ist, dass, wenn man erst später mit der eigentlichen Hormontherapie, also Testosteronunterdrückung, beginnt, dann hätte man länger davon. Letztendlich kommt das auf die Fragestellung heraus: Hormontherapie früh oder verzögert. Auch hier gibt es zahlreiche Studien, die Tendenz (Meta Analysen) zeigt klar in Richtung: früh hat Vorteile.

Und noch ein dritter Punkt. Georg meint Evidenz dafür gefunden zu haben, dass SERMs (selektive östrogenrezeptor-modulatoren), die beim Östrogenrezeptor positivem Brustkrebs wichtig sind, und sehr langfristig (5-10 Jahre) gegeben werden, auch beim Prostatakrebs hilfreich sein könnten. Ich darf allerdings versichern, dass dies sehr wahrscheinlich nicht so ist.




> In addition, aromatase inhibitors were unsuccessful for the treatment of prostate cancer, indicating that the complete ablation of oestrogens is not a valuable therapeutic option for this type of cancer [1]


Zur Minderung von Brustkomplikationen bei Hormontherapie mag es eine Möglichkeit sein, aber auch dieses Medikament hat Nebenwirkungen. Das Thema ist auch nicht völlig neu im Forum, ich helfe mal etwas bei der Suche: *"...da habe ich aber große Zweifel, dass Tamoxifen (TAM) einen irgendwie gearteten Einfluss auf den kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs hat!"*

Ganz  im Gegenteil, versucht man heutzutage die Behandlung des metastasiertem Prostatakrebses mit Östrogen Pflastern zu realisieren, was ein eher vorteilhaftes Nebenwirkungsprofil gegenüber einer Testosteronunterdrückung hat. Dabei zeigen Kombinationen beispielsweise mit Dexamethason oder Somatostatinanalogas unerwartete Wirkung  das ist aber alles hoch experimentell!

----------------------------------------------------------
[1]:  _Christoforos Thomas and Jan-Åke Gustafsson; The different roles of ER subtypes in cancer biology and therapy; NATURE REVIEWS CANCER; August-2011, P: 597ff._
[2]: Karen A Veverka; Toremifene  a promising therapy for the prevention of prostate cancer and complications of androgen deprivation therapy;

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Alternative zur Brustbestrahlung kommt hier im Forum erst in jüngster Zeit zur Sprache.


Hallo Werner,

dann lies mal bitte in den folgenden Links:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ustbestrahlung

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ustbestrahlung

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Werner: "Es gibt ja sogar Studien, die besagen, dass die Überlebenszeit nahezu  gleich bleibt, egal, ob man ganz früh, oder später mit der AHT anfängt." 

Es gibt auch andere Studien, auf die sich LowRoad bezieht. Ich selbst denke man muss nicht ganz früh anfangen, ganz spät ist genausowenig richtig. Der Patient und der Arzt müssen versuchen einen sinnvollen Zeitpunkt zu finden. Im Moment gibt es keine ganz sicheren Daten - so meine Meinung und die einer Reihe von bekannten Wissenschaftlern - um diesen Zeitpunkt allgemeingültig zu bestimmen. 

LowRoad: "Die Frage die aber erlaubt wäre lautet:  _'Ist das für mich trotzdem ausreichend?'_ Das kann Dir keiner beantworten."

Es ist klar, dass Bicalutamid nicht so stark wirkt wie Lupron und Co.  Ich hatte im Sinn, dass Werner erstmal 1,5 Jahre Bicalutamid nimmt wenn  er dies bevorzugt und der PSA Wert für seinen Arzt und ihn ausreichend sinkt. Anschließend sollte er auf z.B. Degarelix umsteigen. Wirksamer wäre natürlich sofort umzusteigen.

Ich dachte Werner wollte am liebsten mit Bicalutamid weitermachen. Dann wäre Tamoxifen zur Vermeidung einer Brustvergrößerung sinnvoll (Allen Edel empfiehlt dies ständig). Ich würde dies aber nur nach einer Besprechung mit meinem Arzt nehmen. Vereinzelt hat man beobachtet, dass Tamoxifen auch gegen den Tumor wirkt, das wäre für mich aber ein erfreulicher Nebeneffekt von dem ich erstmal nicht ausgehen würde. 

Die Wirkung gegen Brustvergrößerung wird auch hier erwähnt: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...tamoxifen.html
"Hier entwickelten 35 der 51 Männer eine Gynäkomastie, im Vergleich zu 17 nach der Bestrahlung und vier aus der Tamoxifengruppe."

Georg

----------


## Georg_

> Es ist klar, dass Bicalutamid nicht so stark wirkt wie Lupron und Co.


Ich muss da etwas zurückrudern. Unsere Leitlinie sagt in Punkt 5.70: Von den Antiandrogenen ist lediglich für Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich die Äqui-Effektivität mit der Orchiektomie nachgewiesen. Also kann man leitliniengerecht seine Hormontherapie mit Lupron oder alternativ Bicalutamid 150 mg machen. Allerdings nicht mit 50 mg, Werner! 

Was ich gelesen habe und Du versuchen kannst, wäre mit 150 mg den PSA Wert auf den gewünschten Wert zu drücken und dann auf eine 50 mg Erhaltungsdosis umzustellen. Dazu gibt es keine Daten, nur diesen Patientenbericht in einem amerikanischen Forum. Du kannst ja wieder auf 150 mg erhöhen, wenn das nicht funktioniert.

Zum Vergleich von Bicalutamid und einem GnRH-Analogon gibt es z. B. diese Studie von Boccardo. Sie kommt zu dem Ergebnis: "Bicalutamide monotherapy yielded comparable results relative to standard treatment with MAB [=ADT2], induced fewer side effects, and produced a better QOL."  Damit empfiehlt sie Bicalutamid.

Allgemein dazu auch Mark Scholz: http://pcri.org/anti-androgen-monotherapy/


Zur Gynäkomastie als Nebenwirkung von Bicalutamid sagt die Leitlinie: Brustschmerzen und/oder Gynäkomastie treten ohne Prophylaxe bei etwa jedem zweiten Patienten unter Antiandrogenmonotherapie (Bicalutamid 150 mg) auf [868].....In einem prospektiv randomisierten Vergleich war die Behandlung mit Tamoxifen der Strahlentherapie überlegen [871]. Tamoxifen ist jedoch für diese Indikation nicht zugelassen

Die Leitlinie zitiert hier Perdona: Efficacy of tamoxifen and radiotherapy for prevention and treatment of gynaecomastia and breast pain caused by bicalutamide in prostate cancer: a randomised controlled trial.

Es gibt inzwischen auch zwei Übersichtsartikel zu Tamoxifen:

Kunath: Tamoxifen for the management of breast events....
und
Tunio: Optimal prophylactic and definitive therapy for bicalutamide-induced gynecomastia

oder die Studie von Conti: Tamoxifen is safe and effective in preventing gynecomastia and breast pain induced by bicalutamide monotherapy 

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Zu Tamoxifen - NW

Moin Werner,

ich hatte 2005 Tamoxifen für 4 Wochen, zur Bekämpfung meiner *Retrofibrose  hoch dosiert eingenommen. Leider weiss ich die genaue eingenommene Menge nicht mehr.
Ich hatte keine Nebenwirkungen, hatte das Medikament dennoch abgesetzt, weil vor 10 Jahren noch als NW im Beipackzettel stand: Es kann zu Nierentumoren kommen.

*Retroperitoneale Fibrose, Morbus Ormond  - (Autoimmunerkrankung)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

auf Grund Deines Beitrags habe ich versucht die übliche Dosierung von Tamoxifen gegen Retroperitoneale Fibrose zu finden. Offenbar wird dazu 2 x 20 mg, also 40 mg pro Tag verwendet.

Zur Prophylaxe gegen Brustvergrößerung würde ich 10 mg pro Tag nehmen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

danke georg, für deine mühe.

dass heisst dann auf deutsch:



> Zur Prophylaxe gegen Brustvergrößerung würde ich 10 mg pro Tag nehmen.


 . .  das werner das zeugs ohne bedenken nehmen könnte.

entscheiden muss aber ja leider jeder patient selber, ob bestrahlung oder tabletten.
Bei mir wurden damals die drüsen entfernt.
*ich* müsste mich nicht mehr entscheiden.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich danke Euch allen für die Beiträge und die damit verbundene Mühe, die Ihr Euch gemacht habt. Brustbestrahlung ist wohl wirkungslos, wenn bereits eine Empfindlichkeit eingesetzt hat. Das hatte ich vorher auch schon mal gelesen, allerdings wieder vergessen. Ich denke, ich werde auf 150 mg Bicalutamid erhöhen und schauen, wo die Reise hingeht. 

Dazu werde ich meinen Urologen bitten, mir Tamoxifen (10 mg) zu verschreiben. Oh Gott, das muss ich ihm erklären. Hat er bestimmt noch nicht gehört. Es ist doch richtig, dass ich das zwischenzeitlich absetzen kann, wenn die Empfindlichkeit nachlässt und, sollte sie wieder einsetzen, ich das Zeugs wieder schlucke, oder?

Viele Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

mein Urologe hatte auch noch nichts davon gehört. Es steht aber in der Leitlinie (Langfassung!). Vielleicht bringst Du die Seite 221 ausgedruckt zum Termin beim Urologen mit und sagst Du hättest das am Wochende gelesen.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Großes Danke, Georg!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Dazu werde ich meinen Urologen bitten, mir Tamoxifen (10 mg) zu verschreiben. Oh Gott


lieber werner,

mache das mal.
ich denke, das ist richtig.

ich weiss nicht, - - - betrahlung, wegen der süßen brüste (titten)?
neeeee, ich glaube,, das geht auch anders  . . .

das sehe ich auch etwas abders.
keine ahnung, - aber ich denke, tabletten sind die bessere wahl.
 - -  ach wenn dir eine frau später einmal die brüste nicht mehr kraulen darf . . . 
Tja, - das sind dann die nebenwirkungen.
 . . . aber wir sind ja noch keinen 84 J, so wie harald  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmzut ( ich- laie im cortisonrausch!)

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich hab schon Ungemach gespürt, als ich die Seite 221 gelesen habe. Da steht, dass Tamoxifen "nicht indiziert ist". Diesbezüglich wusste mein Urologe sofort Bescheid und teilte mir einigermaßen ungehalten mit, dass er mir das auf gar keinen Fall verschreiben würde.

Ich stelle mich heute zur Brustbestrahlung am Harderberg in Osnabrück vor. Der dort tätige Arzt teilte mir in einem recht angenehmen längeren Telefonat mit, dass die Bestrahlung sicherlich nicht für die Katz sei, sondern durchaus noch Wirkung zeigen würde.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Tut mir leid Werner, ich dachte was in der Leitlinie erwähnt wird, wird von Urologen akzeptiert. Mein Urologe kannte es ja auch nicht, wollte sich aber erkundigen. Was er sicher vergessen hat. Was der Bauer nicht kennt...

Ich war auch einmal bei einem Urologen, der sagte: ich weiß was richtig ist und verlange, dass der Patient dies so macht wie ich sage. Nach dem Gespräch war uns beiden wohl klar, dass wir kein Dreamteam werden.

Georg

----------


## Frau40

Lieber Werner, wir drücken die Daumen.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

also ein Kinderspiel scheint die Bestrahlung nicht zu sein. In 5 Sitzungen je 4 Gy. Zur Erinnerung: Bei der Logenbestrahlung sind es nur 1,8 Gy/Sitzung.

@ Georg: Danke noch mal. Das ist ja schon mein 3. Urologe in ca. 8 Jahren. Offensichtlich bin ich ein Querulant... Wenn ich wechsle, muss ich recht weit fahren. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe die Brüste bestrahlen lassen, es ist doch zu einer Brustvergrößerung gekommen. Mein freundlicher Hausarzt würde mir Tamoxifen verschreiben.

Georg

----------


## Michi1

WernerE, Ich versteh immer die Gy-Werte noch nicht. Wenn ich in meinen Nachsorgekalender schaue steht dort:Radio Prostataloge 54/70 Gy. Wie kommst du auf die niedrigeren Werte ?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michi,

die Prostataloge braucht insgesamt eine höhere Dosis. Da dort aber Darm und Blase geschützt werden müssen, verwendet man nur 1,8 Gy pro Sitzung. Allerdings bei in der Regel 38 Sitzungen. Macht knapp 70 Gy. Bei der Brustbestrahlung werden insgesamt 20 Gy benötigt. Da dort *angeblich* nicht viel sitzt, was kaputt gemacht werden kann, verwendet man (in meinem Fall) in 5 Sitzungen je 4 Gy. 4 Gy sind nicht wenig. Mir wurde Müdigkeit und Hautverfärbung prophezeit. Auf meine Frage, ob ich nicht die 20 Gy in einer einzigen Sitzung bekommen könnte, da ich voll berufstätig bin, erntete ich ein mitleidiges Lächeln.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Ich hatte 35 Sitzungen. Was sagen dann die 2 Werte aus ?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michi,

ich bin kein Experte. Ich schätze, dass Du mit 2Gy/Sitzung bestrahlt worden bist = 70 Gy. 54 Gy sind möglicherweise auf die Loge gegangen und der Rest auf die Lymphabflusswege... Wie gesagt: Ist eine Vermutung von mit.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## rolando

> Da dort *angeblich* nicht viel sitzt, was kaputt gemacht werden kann, verwendet man (in meinem Fall) in 5 Sitzungen je 4 Gy. 4 Gy sind nicht wenig. Mir wurde Müdigkeit und Hautverfärbung prophezeit. Auf meine Frage, ob ich nicht die 20 Gy in einer einzigen Sitzung bekommen könnte, da ich voll berufstätig bin, erntete ich ein mitleidiges Lächeln.


Hallo Werner,

die biologische Wirkung auf das Gewebe von einer einzigen Bestrahlungsfraktion mit 20 Gy ist eine völlig andere,  als wenn man 5 Fraktionen mit jeweils 4 Gy erhält. Bildhaft gesprochen, fasse die Energie aus 5 kleinen Erdbeben zu einem großen Beben zusammen, ergibt sich ein komplett anderes Zerstörungsbild als bei den 5 Kleinen, nimm 5 Schlaftabletten auf einmal, anstatt an 5 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen - ebenfalls nicht die identische Wirkung. 

Somit ist das Ganze eine Frage der optimalen Dosierung, welche alle Strahlentherapeuten sicherlich genau kennen und deshalb auch deinem Vorschlag einer Einzel-Bestrahlung mit 20 Gy nur ein mitleidiges Lächeln abgewinnen konnten.

Müdigkeit und Hautverfärbung sind keine zwangsläufigen Begleiterscheinungen einer Mamillenbestrahlung - meistens hat man keinerlei Nebenwirkung bei dieser Bestrahlungsvariante. Daher finde ich die Formulierung bzgl. der Nebeneffekte im Sinne einer Prophezeiung etwas unglücklich. Von einer im Einzelfall bestehenden *Möglichkeit* der Müdigkeit und Hautverfärbung zu sprechen, wäre zutreffender.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

hast im Grunde genommen ja Recht. Meine Frage, ob ich die ganze Dosis auf einmal beziehen könnte, hatte ich gestellt, als ich noch gar nicht wusste, mit wieviel Gy bestrahlt würde. Wenn ich hier im Forum in der Vergangenheit von Brustbestrahlung gelesen hatte, hörte sich das für mich immer wie ein "Spaziergang" und eine einmalige Sache an. Ist es wohl doch nicht. 

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## rolando

Mach dir bloß keinen unnötigen Kopf - ein ordenlicher Spaziergang dauert länger, ist anstrengender und zudem wegen möglicher Kollision mit Radfahrern gefährlicher als diese 5-malige kurze Bestrahlung.

Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

Bei der prophylaktischen Bestrahlung der Brustdrüsen  werden Elektronen geringer Energie
eingesetzt. Die dringen senkrecht in das Gewebe ein, gelangen aber nicht bis in die
dahinterliegenden hochempfindlichen Lunge und Herz.

Das ist also nicht vergleichbar mit dem sonst bei Bestrahlungen üblichen Gamma- oder
Photonenstrahl, der den Körper mit nur geringer Abschwächung durchdringt.

Das geschieht zwar auf derselben Maschine (LINAC), aber unter Umgehung des
Targets, aus dem sonst die Elektronen die Photonen rausschlagen, und auf einem
viel geringeren Energieniveau. Es IST ein Spaziergang.

Siehe dazu meinen Eintrag in [2]:



> 03.05.2013
> PSA 0.09
> 
> Erste Elektronen-Bestrahlung der Brustdrüsen mit 4 Gray.
> Geplant sind gesamthaft 16 Gray in 4 Fraktionen.
> Eindrücklich, diese LINAC-Maschine: 
> Gut, sie mal in harmloser Mission kennenzulernen. 
> Vielleicht lieg ich ja später mal wieder drunter, 
> wenn sie Photonen schiessen muss ...


Nebenbei bemerkt:
Die damalige Maschine tut jetzt ihren Dienst
in einem Spital irgendwo in Osteuropa, aber
gerade eben haben wir das Planungs-CT gemacht
für einen Einsatz der SBRT-tauglichen Nachfolgerin.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Danke Euch!

WernerE

----------


## Klaus52

Brustbestrahlung

Ich habe mir seinerzeit auch die Brüste bestrahlen lassen. Vermutlich mit sehr geringem Erfolg. Ok, Schmerzen hatte ich mit der Bicalutamid-Therapie fast keine, aber meine Brüste sind zu ordentlichen Titten herangewachsen. Und die Bestrahlung hatte keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.

Derzeit bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich mir die Brüste verkleinern lassen soll.

Klaus

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Klaus,

ich war damals damit in eine Tagesklinik gegangen.
Morgens rein, mittags raus.
Es wurden 2 kurze OP Termine angesetzt, vermtl. wegen der Tagesklinik.
Kurze, leichte Vollnarkose.
Kaum Nebenwirkungen.
Die eine Seite hatte sich etwas entzündet. Man sieht aber dennoch keine Narben am Warzenhof.

ich hatte einen erfahrenen Arzt gewählt, der vor mir jede Menge Bodybuilder behandelte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## HGROES

Moin Hartmut, habe auch Probleme mit meinen "zarten Brüsten". In welcher Klinik war deine OP und welcher Arzt?
Lieber per PN, sonst schimpft Konrad.

Danke Horst Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lieber per PN, sonst schimpft Konrad.


Wie das? Ich hab selbst Schwabbelpolster unter den Achseln
wegen diesen paar Wochen Bicalutamid. Berrührungsempfindlichkeit
der Brustwarzen kam dazu. Wieviel und ob die Brustdrüsenbestrahlung
gegen diese Unannehmlichkeiten bewirkte, weiss ich nicht.
Die Berührungsschmerzen schwanden innert Tagen nach dem Absetzen
des Bicalutamids, die Schwabbelpölsterchen blieben.

Wer mehr davon abbekommen hat, will die wohl wegmachen.
Das ist bestimmt kein Tabu! 

Und einen Arzt namentlich zu empfehlen, ist was anderes, als 
über ihn zu schreiben.

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Horst Günter,

mein Arzt Dr. Puschnig ist in Rente.
Hier sein Nachfolger:
http://www.sekkiel.de/de/aerzte/plas...dreas-haering/

Er hatte mit Dr. Puschnig zusammen gearbeitet.
http://www.sekkiel.de/aktuelles/news...nkenhaus-kiel/

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## HGROES

Danke Hartmut

Gruss Horst Günter

----------


## 66plus

Hallo Konrad, 

ich melde mich mal wieder und wünsche Dir erst mal ein gutes Gelingen der PSMA-RLT in HD. Ich habe Deine Berichte verfolgt und bin betrübt über die unangenehme Entwicklung in den letzten Wochen. Gespannt bin ich auf das Ergebnis Deiner 3ten RLT. Ich denke, so was wird auch auf mich zukommen, wenn die hormonorientierten Therapien ausgereizt sein werden und die jetzt noch im Verborgenen heranwachsenden aggressiven Zellstämme in Erscheinung treten.

Wenn es Dein Zustand erlaubt bitte ich Dich um eine kurze Antwort zu Bicalutamid-Phase.
(1) War es Monotherapie oder HB2?
(2) Wie lange?
(3) Wann trat eine merkliche  Brustvergößerung bzw. Schwabbelpolster auf.

Zur Erinnerung, ich hatte im Dezember 2016 nach 2 Jahren Pause nach HB3 wieder PSA= 7 und begann dann mit Bicalutamid-Mono. Nach 4 Monaten war PSA = 0,02. Nächste Messung folgt nächste Woche nach 6 Monaten. Bislang nur mäßige Brustvergrößerung und leichte Berührungsempfindlichkeit. Liegt vielleicht am Sport. Ich trainiere ca. 12 Stunden pro Woche. Leistungsminderung im Ausdauerbereich ca. 10 %. Ich bekomme die Herzfrequenz nur noch knapp über 130. Vor Bicalutamid noch 145.

Hast Du oder kennst Du ähnliche Erfahrungen. Wird sich der Zustand weiter verschlechtern oder denkst Du es sei jetzt nach 6 Monaten schon eine stationärer Zustand erreicht?

Alles Gute und halt weiterhin die Ohren steif.

Manfred

----------


## 66plus

Hallo Konrad, 

ich melde mich mal wieder und wünsche Dir erst mal ein gutes Gelingen der PSMA-RLT in HD. Ich habe Deine Berichte verfolgt und bin betrübt über die unangenehme Entwicklung in den letzten Wochen. Gespannt bin ich auf das Ergebnis Deiner 3ten RLT. Ich denke, so was wird auch auf mich zukommen, wenn die hormonorientierten Therapien ausgereizt sein werden und die jetzt noch im Verborgenen heranwachsenden aggressiven Zellstämme in Erscheinung treten.

Wenn es Dein Zustand erlaubt bitte ich Dich um eine kurze Antwort zu Bicalutamid-Phase.
(1) War es Monotherapie oder HB2?
(2) Wie lange?
(3) Wann trat eine merkliche Brustvergößerung bzw. Schwabbelpolster auf.

Zur Erinnerung, ich hatte im Dezember 2016 nach 2 Jahren Pause nach HB3 wieder PSA= 7 und begann dann mit Bicalutamid-Mono. Nach 4 Monaten war PSA = 0,02. Nächste Messung folgt nächste Woche nach 6 Monaten. Bislang nur mäßige Brustvergrößerung und leichte Berührungsempfindlichkeit. Liegt vielleicht am Sport. Ich trainiere ca. 12 Stunden pro Woche. Leistungsminderung im Ausdauerbereich ca. 10 %. Ich bekomme die Herzfrequenz nur noch knapp über 130. Vor Bicalutamid noch 145.

Hast Du oder kennst Du ähnliche Erfahrungen. Wird sich der Zustand weiter verschlechtern oder denkst Du es sei jetzt nach 6 Monaten schon eine stationärer Zustand erreicht?

Alles Gute und halt weiterhin die Ohren steif.

Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Manfred
Das Bicalutamid habe ich 2013 genommen, teils 50, später 150ng/d,
als HB2 und vorübergehend als HB1, was mir ermöglichte, eine
grosse Bergwanderung im Atlas zu machen, aber eben auch das
PSA reichlich befeuerte. Das Zeug habe ich etwa ein halbes Jahr
genommen, am Rande des CRPC. Nach Aufstockung auf die grössere
Dosis ergaben sich trotz Brustbestrahlung rasch diese Berührungs-
Schmerzen. Wann diese Pölsterchen unter den Achseln auftraten,
weiss ich nicht mehr. So eine Veränderung  merkt man ja erst 
irgendwann, wenn sie schon grösser ist.

Du kannst das detailliert nachlesen in [2], ab dem 16.04.2013.
Ob das heute noch gemacht würde, bezweifle ich, Enzalutamid
ist ja nun zugelassen.

Konrad

----------


## 66plus

Vielen Dank lieber Konrad für die Auskunft.

nun bin ich gespannt wie´s weitergeht. Es gibt ja Vermutungen, wonach Bicalutamid das heranwachsen aggressiver Zellstämme begünstigen soll. Ich erwäge dann, sollte  das PSA rasch ansteigen, zunächst auf Abiraterone und danach evtl auf Enzalutamid umzusteigen. Das sei die richtige Reihenfolge, habe ich nach den Berichten im Forum irgendwie in Erinnerung.Was meinst Du dazu?

Ich glaube Du hast schon Erfahrung mit beiden dieser Substanzen. Gab es gravierende Nebenwirkungen im Vergleich zu Bicalutamid? Hast Du bei Deinen Bergtoren einen Leistungsabfall festgestellt?

Nun will ich aber erst mal möglichst unbeschwert meine Sportsaison durchziehen. Kommenden Sonntag den Skyrun im Frankfurter Messeturm (Treppenlauf über 3 x 222 Höhenmeter) und dann eine Woche später die Triathlon EM in Kitzbühel. Im September die WM in Rotterdam. Ich hoffe, noch so lange mit Bica auszukommen. 

Den Treppenlauf mache ich schon seit 10 Jahren als Test sozusagen zur Dokumentation des alters- und krankheitsbedingten Leistungsabbaus. 2008 schaffte ich die 222 hm in 12:30 Minuten. Denn Tiefpunkt hatte ich 2014 während der HB3 mit 16:20. Nach einem Jahr Therapiepause 2016 bei Testo=5,2 erreichte ich wieder 14:45 und aktuell nach 5 Monaten Bicalutamid im Training wieder 17:20. Offenbar blockiert das Zeug nicht nur die Testosteron-Verwertung der Krebszellen, sondern auch die der gesunden. Vermutlich wird auch  der Herzmuskel irgendwie mangelversorgt. Das Problem: Die Herzfrequenz geht nicht mehr hoch, bei 130 ist Schluß, mit reichlich Coffeinum bei 135. Bevor ich das Teufelszeug nahm, kam ich locker auf 145.

Dir, lieber Konrad wünsche ich, Du mögest in diesem Sommer nach erfolgreich absolvierter Lu177-Kur wieder genügend Kraft zumindest für den Säntis bekommen. 

Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Manfred,

bevor Konrad sich zu Bica etc. zu Wort meldet, möchte ich meine Bewunderung für Deine sportlichen Leistungen zum Ausdruck bringen. Ich hatte letzte Woche beim Training an den Geräten auch ein Gespräch mit einem befreundeten Mittrainierer, der zuvor das Treppensteigetrainingsgerät gerade verlassen hatte. Auf meine Frage, wieviele Stufen er gerade geschafft hatte, meinte er, er hätte bei 3000 aufgehört, weil es einfach genug war. Wenn man dann -* das* - liest, und ich bin vor 30 Jahren im Urlaub mal auf der obersten Plattform nur gestanden, dann kann man nur staunen ob solcher Leistungen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Nun will ich aber erst mal möglichst unbeschwert meine Sportsaison durchziehen. Kommenden Sonntag den Skyrun im Frankfurter Messeturm (Treppenlauf über 3 x 222 Höhenmeter) und dann eine Woche später die Triathlon EM in Kitzbühel. Im September die WM in Rotterdam. Ich hoffe, noch so lange mit Bica auszukommen. 
> 
> Den Treppenlauf mache ich schon seit 10 Jahren als Test sozusagen zur Dokumentation des alters- und krankheitsbedingten Leistungsabbaus. 2008 schaffte ich die 222 hm in 12:30 Minuten. Denn Tiefpunkt hatte ich 2014 während der HB3 mit 16:20. Nach einem Jahr Therapiepause 2016 bei Testo=5,2 erreichte ich wieder 14:45 und aktuell nach 5 Monaten Bicalutamid im Training wieder 17:20. Offenbar blockiert das Zeug nicht nur die Testosteron-Verwertung der Krebszellen, sondern auch die der gesunden. Vermutlich wird auch der Herzmuskel irgendwie mangelversorgt. Das Problem: Die Herzfrequenz geht nicht mehr hoch, bei 130 ist Schluß, mit reichlich Coffeinum bei 135. Bevor ich das Teufelszeug nahm, kam ich locker auf 145.


Lieber Manfred,

wäre es nicht besser, wenn du dich ein wenig schonst?
Warum machst du diese "Selbstkritik" an dir?
oder, für was wäre es gut?
Viele versterben nicht an Pca, sondern an Herzinfarkt, wenn sie sich verausgaben.

Ich springe höchstens mal auf einem Trampolin.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## eca_ch

Wenn ich das beantworten darf:

Weil man sich unglaublich erfüllt fühlt, wenn das Blut in den Ohren rauscht und jeder Muskel arbeitet. Weil es unglaublich befriedigend ist seine eigene Bestzeit zu schlagen und etwas durchgestanden zu haben. Und weil es intensives pures Leben sich und seinen Körper so zu spüren.

(Und nein, das muss man nicht teilen. Ein Glas Rotwein kann eine ähnliche Euphorie auslösen :L&auml;cheln: )

Eva

----------


## Klaus52

> Ich erwäge dann, sollte  das PSA rasch ansteigen, zunächst auf Abiraterone und danach evtl auf Enzalutamid umzusteigen. Das sei die richtige Reihenfolge, habe ich nach den Berichten im Forum irgendwie in Erinnerung.Was meinst Du dazu?


Mir hat man gesagt, die Reihenfolge wäre erst XTANDI dann Abiraterone, weil damit die Wirkungsdauer verlängert würde.
Insgesamt aber sind gerade überall Nachrichten (Focus etc.) zu lesen, dass es eine neue Therapie gegen metastasierenden Pca gibt. Gemeint ist damit wohl die Kombi aus Trenantone und Abiraterone. Mehrere Studien kamen dementsprechend zu dem Ergebnis, dass damit die Lebensqualität verbessert und auch die Gesamtlebensdauer verlängert werden kann.

KLaus

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn ich das beantworten darf:
> 
> Weil man sich unglaublich erfüllt fühlt, wenn das Blut in den Ohren rauscht und jeder Muskel arbeitet. Weil es unglaublich befriedigend ist seine eigene Bestzeit zu schlagen und etwas durchgestanden zu haben. Und weil es intensives pures Leben sich und seinen Körper so zu spüren.
> 
> (Und nein, das muss man nicht teilen. Ein Glas Rotwein kann eine ähnliche Euphorie auslösen)
> 
> Eva


Guten Morgen, Eva,

besser kann man es nicht verdeutlichen, und das mit dem Rotwein möchte ich ausdrücklich bestätigen!

Aber, wenn man das: "Vom Jedermann zum Ironman war mein Plan. Der Jedermann- oder  Sprint-Triathlon besteht aus 0,5 km Schwimmen, 20 km Radfahren und 5 km  Laufen. Über Kurz- und Mitteldistanz-Triahtlon geht dann die Entwicklung  zur Langdistanz, dem sog. IRONMAN, bestehend aus 3,8 km Schwimmen, 180  km Radfahren und 42,2 km Laufen, alles Nonstop.

Am 13.07.2003 war es soweit. Mein erster IROMAN in Frankfurt. Auf Anhieb  erster Platz in der Altersklasse M65-69 und damit Qualifikation für die  Weltmeisterschaft auf Hawaii. Die Euphorie kannte keine Grenzen. Eine  weitere Steigerung auf Hawaii. Es ging mir dort nur darum, ins Ziel zu  kommen, den die Bedingungen sind auf Hawaii noch mal um eine Kategorie  härter. Schwimmen im Pazifik bei Wellengang und Strömung, extremer Wind  auf der Radstrecke durch die Lavawüste und Temperaturen bis 40 Grad beim  abschließenden Marathon. Nach 14:16 Stunden war ich als 11-ter meiner  Altersklasse im Ziel.

Nun war ich endgültig vom Mythos IRONMAN gefangen. Das ganze Brimborium  vor dem Rennen, das Treffen der Athleten zum Schwimmtraining am Pier,  die IRON-Ladies and -Gents-Reception für die über 60-jährigen, die  Nationenparade, und schließlich der Renntag: Unter den Klängen von  "Highway to Hell" drängen 1800 Athleten bei Sonnenaufgang zum  Schwimmstart in die Brandung der Kona Bay, dann Totenstille, der  Startschuß, 3600 Arme bringen den Ocean zum Kochen. Dann der Wechsel  aufs Rad. Für Schlechtschwimmer wie mich erst mal eine Erholung vom  Kampf gegen die Uhr im den Fluten des Pazifik. Dann aber, wenn nach 70  km Ritt durch die Lavafelder der glühend heiße Mumuku-Wind einsetzt,  beginnt das Leiden. Man ist dann froh, wenn man nach 180 km mit  hölzernen Beinen und schmerzendem Hinterteil auf die Laufstrecke  wechseln kann. Jetzt nur noch 42,2 km in ca. 5 Stunden. Wenn auch hier  nach 10 km das Leiden einsetzt, hilft nur noch der Gedanke an das große  Ziel. Plötzlich gegen 18:00 Uhr wird es innerhalb von Minuten Nacht.  Jetzt wird es noch schwerer, man sieht nichts und hört nichts, nur hin  und wieder einen Mitbewerber den man überholt. (Beim Laufen, meiner  Paradedisziplin werde ich nur selten überholt.) Man neigt mental etwas  zum Durchhängen und muß sich immer wieder mit dem Gedanken an das  angestrebte Ziel motivieren. Endlich, 2 km vor dem Ziel erwacht die  Euphorie, wenn man aus der Ferner die Musik der Finishline Party hört  und den Sprecher, der mit heißerer Stimme die eintreffenden Athleten  begrüßt. Die letzten Kilometer fliegt man nur so dahin und wenn man dann  unter ohrenbetäubendem Lärm der Zuschauer endlich die Ziellinie  überquert und der Kommentator mit sich überschlagender Stimme "You Are  An IROMMAN" brüllt, läuft es einem eiskalt über den Rücken. Das alles  spukt einem noch wochenlang im Kopf herum und das ganze Leiden verklärt  sich in ein anhaltendes Glücksgefühl. Wenn mich die unvermeidlichen  Schicksalsschläge zu Boden zwangen, hat mir die Erinnerung an diese  Augenblicke des Glücks geholfen, wieder aufzustehen."

von Manfred selbst formulierte liest, begreift man erst, um was es geht. Manfred ist 79 Jahre alt.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

P.S.: @WernerE

 Lieber WernerE, 

dies ist Dein Thread. Ich bitte um Nachsicht für diesen Ausflug in Manfreds PKH

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Harald,

kein Problem. Du bist ja nicht damit angefangen. Außerdem interessiert mich auch das Thema: "Was kommt nach Bicalutamid..."

Viele Grüße

----------


## Hartmut S

> _Guten Morgen, Eva,_
> 
> _besser kann man es nicht verdeutlichen, und das mit dem Rotwein möchte ich ausdrücklich bestätigen!_


Das ist völliger Quatsch, lieber Harald,
Wir wissen doch alle, das es an deinen guten Genen liegt, dass du mit 83 noch so fit(t) bist!
Ob du Sport treibst oder nicht, sei dahingestellt.

Liebe Eva, ich denke mal darüber nach.
Vielleicht ziehe ich dann das Schachspiel vor, als diese alte Matratze, das Trampolin.  :L&auml;cheln: 




> kein Problem. Du bist ja nicht damit angefangen.


Lieber Werner, ich war es auch nicht!
Falls nicht gut, komme in meinem Thread (tread). 

*So, - nun müssen wir aber erst einmal Werner`s Frage beantworten.*



> "Was kommt nach Bicalutamid..."


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Manfred und andere sportlich interessierte Mitleser:

*1202 Stufen bis zur 61. Etage
*



> Frankfurt.Christian Riedl sitzt auf dem Boden der 61. Etage des Frankfurter Messeturms und schwitzt. Beide Beine hat er von sich gestreckt, mit dem Rücken lehnt er an einer Tür. Der Erlanger atmet schwer. Und dennoch gibt es Grund zur Freude für den 37-Jährigen: Riedl hat soeben 1202 Treppenstufen und 222 Höhenmeter in nur 6:42,8 Minuten bezwungen - und bleibt somit Deutscher Meister im Towerrunning.


bitte - *hier* - weiterlesen

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Zu Bica wird sich vielleicht noch ein kompetenter Fachmann einblenden. Möglicherweise Konrad nach seiner Therpie in Heidelberg. Bei mir hat zumindest Bica in der Anfangsphase meiner PKH die weniger gefährlichen Tumorzellen vertrieben, um den potenteren neuen Spielraum zum Wachsen einzuräumen.

----------


## Georg_

Auf die Frage waren bereits Antworten geschrieben worden, u.a. LowRoad und ich hatten uns dazu geäußert:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8730#post98730

Werner hatte sich auch schon bedankt.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

die 5 Bestrahlungen der Brust á 4 Gy sind ohne bisherige Nebenwirkungen vorüber. Die Empfindlichkeit hat deutlich nachgelassen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Werner, das sind gute Neuigkeiten. Gruß Sonja

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke, lieber Werner für dein Feedback!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Mir hat man gesagt, die Reihenfolge wäre erst XTANDI dann Abiraterone, weil damit die Wirkungsdauer verlängert würde.
> Insgesamt aber sind gerade überall Nachrichten (Focus etc.) zu lesen, dass es eine neue Therapie gegen metastasierenden Pca gibt. Gemeint ist damit wohl die Kombi aus Trenantone und Abiraterone. Mehrere Studien kamen dementsprechend zu dem Ergebnis, dass damit die Lebensqualität verbessert und auch die Gesamtlebensdauer verlängert werden kann.
> 
> KLaus


dafür gibt es bis dato keine Evidenz weder erst Xtandi noch erst Zytiga, Studien laufer bis dato ohne greifbare evidente Ergebnisse. Zytiga plus ADT haben 2 Studien, auf dem letzten aktuellen ASCO vorgestellt bestätigt, das Verfahren ist weder von der FDA (USA) noch von der EMA (EU) bestätigt, kostenseitige Zustimmung steht ebenfalls noch aus.

----------


## Conobar

Begleitend zu herkömmlichen Therapien hat Frau Dr. Claudia Friesen, Ulm,  Methadon in niedriger Dosierung eingesetzt, scheinbar bei einigen Tumorerkrankungen erfolgreich. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob jemand schon Methadon in der PC-Therapie eingesetzt hat.
MfG Ralf C.

----------


## Klaus52

Methadon

Wichtig ist zu Wissen, dass man dies zusammen mit einer Chemotherapie machen sollte. Dann bekommt man evtl. die gewünschte Wirkung.
Bei mir steht evtl. demnächst die Chemo an. Und es ist ganz klar, dass ich es zusammen mit Methadon machen werde.


Klaus

----------


## Conobar

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg. 
Die PSA-Anstiege in den intermittierenden Pausen werden bei mir nach 13 Jahren Hormontherapie  immer kürzer...auch ich werde zusätzlich zur Hormontherapie nach Absprache mit meinem Onkologen Methadon einsetzen. Zunächst warte ich noch ab, wie der PSA-Verlauf sich entwickelt unter 150 mg Bicalutamid/5 mg Finasterid, zusätzlich MetablocTherapie und diverse NEM. 
MfG

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Conobar,



> auch ich werde zusätzlich zur Hormontherapie nach Absprache mit meinem Onkologen Methadon einsetzen.


das erscheint mir vollkommen sinnlos. Aus dem Ersten Rat:
"Methadon besetzt spezielle Opioidrezeptoren der Krebszellen (Methadon ist ein synthetisches  Opioid) und macht die Zellwände durchlässiger. Dadurch können Chemotherapeutika eine bessere Wirksamkeit entfalten."
Bei einer ADT bewirkt eine bessere Durchlässigkeit der Zellwände gar nichts.

Ralf

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Ralf, 
Bicalutamid z.B. hindert Testosteron , an der Krebszelle anzudocken. Eine bessere Durchlässigkeit der Zellwände wäre dann nicht sinnvoll?
Würden verschiedene Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, wie Vitamin B 17 (Amygladin), B 15, Metablolic , Kurkuma etc.  den Zugang zur Tumorzelle unter Methadon nicht besser ermöglichen? Nicht so leicht zu verstehen...
Bisher habe ich nach 13 Jahren intermittierender ADT keine Metastasen.
Methadon soll dann erst begleitend zur  Chemotherapie wirksam sein?

MfG  Ralf C.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Bicalutamid besetzt flappsig gesprochen den Androgenrerzeptor und verhindert damit den Wirkungskreis von Testosteron denn es kommt nicht da an wo es der Tumor braucht
ADT reguliert die Testosteronproduktion nach unten Kastrationsniveau 0,2 da hilft Durchlässigkeit der Zellen gar nichts, wenn nicht s an Testosteron in die Krebszelle kommt weil keines da ist, dann hat der Tumor Probleme 
Chemo Docetaxel ein Zellgift (Gruppe Taxane aus der Eibe extrahiert) dringt in die Zellen ein in alle vor allem aber in schnell wachsende Zellen Haara und Tumore zum Beispiel und wirkt im wesentlichen durch Eindringen in die Zelle auf die DNA und da kann - Evidenz fehlt dazu noch - die Durchlässigkeit wichtig sein. AUs den wenigen beim Glioblastom auf die gesamte Wirkungsbreite ist schon abenteuerlich. 
Es ist Expertenmeinung, dass es palliativ schmerzbekämpfend wirkt, das tut annähernd alle Opiate, es scheint we vorgenannt die Wirkung der Chemotherapie zu unterstützen, wobei  zum Prostatakarzinom noch jede Menge Daten / Ergebnisse fehlen, und es scheint in der petri Schale krebshindernde Wirkung zu entfalten, ob das auf den Menschen übertragen wirkt ist die Preisfrage.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ralf,



> Nicht so leicht zu verstehen...


doch. Ein Zytostatikum (Zellgift) muss in die Krebszelle eindringen, um zu wirken. Die anderen Therapeutika müssen dies nicht, wie silver dollar auch schon schreibt, sie haben andere Wirkungsmechanismen. Mit solchem Hokuspokus wie den "Vitaminen" B15 und B17 wollen wir hier erst gar nicht anfangen.

Ralf

----------


## Conobar

O.K., verstanden. Was spricht aber dagegen, Günther, es mit Methadon begleitend zur Chemotherapie zu versuchen?
Oder begleitend zu diversen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, die einen Einfluss auf die Tumorprogession haben sollen?
 Eingesetzt wird Methadon von Frau Dr. Friesen in erheblich niedriger Dosierung als z.B. in der Therapie Drogenabhängiger. 
Da die Nebenwirkungen und Kosten sehr gering sind sollte es einen Versuch wert sein.
MfG

----------


## Hvielemi

Hier kannst Du direkt aus Ulm lesen, was Methadon gegen Glioblastome 
tun könne in Verbindung mit einer Chemotherapie.

https://idw-online.de/de/news605582

In Verbindung mit Zimt, Koriander und Currypulver** ist es ein Schmerzmittel.
Auch gut für fortgeschrittene, symptomatische PCa-Betroffene.

Konrad


**geht auch ohne Gewürze

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ein Wundermittel ist Methadon sicher nicht
*
-* hier* - noch mal zur Erinnerung: 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Muggelino

Und hier wird eher vor Methadon gewarnt:

http://www.oncotrends.de/methadon-be...erheit-425777/
(PDF-Datei anschauen)

Gruß
Detlef

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an alle,

als wäre das Päckchen noch nicht schwer genug: Nachdem gelegentlich nach dem Pinkeln einige Tropfen Blut kamen ist heute bei der Blasenspiegelung ein Tumor in der Blase festgestellt worden. Mehr, als dass der Tumor angeblich noch klein sei und am Blasenboden sitze, konnte ich dem Urologen nicht aus der Nase ziehen. Ich denke, dass er die nächsten schlechten Nachrichten lieber dem Pathologen überlassen will. Ich mache mir natürlich schon große Sorgen, denn den gelegentlichen Blutverlust habe ich schon länger. Ich wollte immer zur Untersuchung, aber dann war wieder 6 - 8 Wochen Ruhe. Außerdem hatte ich Bedenken, dass bei der Blasenspiegelung mein glücklicherweise gut funktionierender Schließmuskel beschädigt würde. Bei den routinemäßigen Urinabgaben beim Urologen ist nie Blut im Urin festgestellt worden. Selbst heute vor der Spiegelung nicht. Nun muss ich erstmal abwarten. Der Pathologe wird feststellen, ob es eine Absiedlung vom Prostatakrebs, oder Blasenkrebs ist. Und wie bösartig er ist. Davon wird man ableiten, wie weiter zu verfahren ist. Bei einem Blasenkrebsforum bin ich schon angemeldet...

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> O.K., verstanden. Was spricht aber dagegen, Günther, es mit Methadon begleitend zur Chemotherapie zu versuchen?
> Oder begleitend zu diversen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, die einen Einfluss auf die Tumorprogession haben sollen?
>  Eingesetzt wird Methadon von Frau Dr. Friesen in erheblich niedriger Dosierung als z.B. in der Therapie Drogenabhängiger. 
> Da die Nebenwirkungen und Kosten sehr gering sind sollte es einen Versuch wert sein.
> MfG


dagegen spricht, dass Du einen eigenen Feldversuch machst ohne Studienbegleitung bzw. Evidenz und auf eine Anhebung der Effektivität der Chemotherapie hoffst. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei der Dosierung von Frau Dr. 
Friesen etwas zu erleiden ist gering, nur alle bis dato gemachten Erfahrungen sind an sich nicht mit Docetaxel sondern mit völlig anderen Chemotherapeutika gemacht worden. Es ist schlussendlich Dein eigener Feldversuch den Du da unternimmst.

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Guenther, 
selbstverständlich wird mein Onkologe die Chemotherapeutika einsetzen, die auch laut Leitlinien beim Prostatacarzinom eingesetzt werden. Und da bei der geringen Dosierung von Methadon sich wahrscheinlich die Nebenwirkungen in Grenzen halten werden, werde ich wahrscheinlich den "Selbstversuch" nach Absprache mit meinem Onkologen  starten, sobald die ADT nicht mehr wirkt..
Seit 13 Jahren Prostata- und Blasenkarzinom...bei einem Anfangs-PSA von ca. 30 ng/ml,  haben sich bis heute keine Metastasen entwickelt.
Vielleicht liegt es ja an meinen "Selbstversuchen" mit verschiedenen NEM wie Amygladin, B 15, Metabloc, Kurkuma , Granaprostan  und Ernährungsumstellung, auch wenn der liebe Ralf von solchem "Hokuspokus", wie er es zu bezeichnen pflegt, garnicht begeistert ist.
Unser Untermieter ist heimtückisch, soviel habe ich mittlerweile erlleben dürfen, ich habe Freunde beerdigt, die am PCa gestorben sind,obwohl der PSA-Wert im einstelligen Bereich lag, während andere schon jahrelang in den intermittierenden Phasen den PSA bis auf sehr hohen 2 stelligen Bereich ansteigen lassen.
Ich denke, jeder Selbstversuch ist es Wert, solange man für sich selbst entscheidet und niemandem schadet.
Wünsche Dir alles Gute.
MfG Ralf C.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Ralf,
nicht missverstehen, am Ende der Fahnenstange wird jede Therapie experimentell. Auch ich habe, was nie Routine wird, Mitstreiter in der SHG und in anderen Teilen des Verbandes zu Grabe begleiten müssen. Ein mir bekannter Arzt mit durchaus experimentellen Ansätzen drückte zum Thema Methadon aus. Extrem schaden zusammen mit der Chemo wird es nicht, einschleichen langsam max. Dosis erreichen, bei Problemen über Haloperidol nachdenken und einfach hoffen. Er zitierte weiterhin Vergleiche, die für mich etwas hinken hinsichtlich Heroin / Methadonsubstitution und der in Apotheken angemischten Lösung die hier zutreffend ist. Insoweit wünsche ich Dir allen Erfolg den Du Dir wünschst.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> als wäre das Päckchen noch nicht schwer genug: Nachdem gelegentlich nach dem Pinkeln einige Tropfen Blut kamen ist heute bei der Blasenspiegelung ein Tumor in der Blase festgestellt worden. Mehr, als dass der Tumor angeblich noch klein sei und am Blasenboden sitze, konnte ich dem Urologen nicht aus der Nase ziehen. Ich denke, dass er die nächsten schlechten Nachrichten lieber dem Pathologen überlassen will. Ich mache mir natürlich schon große Sorgen, denn den gelegentlichen Blutverlust habe ich schon länger. Ich wollte immer zur Untersuchung, aber dann war wieder 6 - 8 Wochen Ruhe. Außerdem hatte ich Bedenken, dass bei der Blasenspiegelung mein glücklicherweise gut funktionierender Schließmuskel beschädigt würde. Bei den routinemäßigen Urinabgaben beim Urologen ist nie Blut im Urin festgestellt worden. Selbst heute vor der Spiegelung nicht. Nun muss ich erstmal abwarten. Der Pathologe wird feststellen, ob es eine Absiedlung vom Prostatakrebs, oder Blasenkrebs ist. Und wie bösartig er ist. Davon wird man ableiten, wie weiter zu verfahren ist. Bei einem Blasenkrebsforum bin ich schon angemeldet...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Werner


Hallo Werner,

schon eine fatale neue Baustelle, die sich da für Dich auftut und die son büschen ob anderer eingeflossener Beiträge möglicherweise überlesen wurde. Auch ich hatte angesichts vorgesehener Blasenspiegelung Sorgen, dass da was durch das Endoskop verletzt werden könnte. Aber auch nach Wiederholung problemlose Befundung. Ich wünsche Dir, dass der Pathologe Entwarnung signalisiert.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Werner,
auch ich habe " 2 Baustellen", und da bin ich nicht alleine hier im Forum, siehe mein Profil u.a. . Mein 2004 entdecktes Blasenkazinom steht, wie meistens der Fall, in keinem Korrelat zum bekannten Prostatakarzinom. Auch nur zufällig entdeckt worden bei Ultraschallkontrolle Prostata.
Zur Zystoskopie : halb so schlimm, einfach dem Urologen vorher  nahelegen,   anästisieren  und genug Gleitgeel zu verwenden.
Und wenn die TUT Blase durchgeführt wird : habe ich  8X hinter mir...war von der Tumorgraduierung ein G 2, also nicht ganz so harmlos...
konnte ich aber mit leben , trotz Harnröhrenenge , gibt schlimmeres.
Ich drück die Daumen, wird schon, alles Gute !

MfG Ralf C.

----------


## WernerE

Danke Euch,

am kommenden Montag geht´s zur TUR-B.

Viele Grüße

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Werner,
viel Erfolg, ich habe das auch hinter mich bringen müssen, TUR B wahrscheinlich Instillation Mitomycin Spülkatheter 4 Tage und warten auf den Pathologen, alles was Ta T1 und G1 ist, wäre das Wunschziel,
denn dann 4 Wochen später Nachresektion wenn tumorfrei, Zystoskopie vierteljährlich nach Nachsorgeschema. Wenn, was ich nicht hoffe T2 T3 oder G2 oder G3,  dann wird die Therapie intensiver, 
das erklärt Dir aber Dein behandelnder Arzt.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich kann mein Glück kaum fassen. Es sind keine malignen Zellen festgestellt worden. Weder Blasen- noch eine Absiedlung vom Prostatakrebs. Die TUR-B ist auch kein Zuckerschlecken. Ich war zwar nach 3 Tagen aus dem Krankenhaus, muss aber fürchterlich oft pinkeln. Brennt noch höllisch und Blut kommt auch noch mit. Ich denke, das wird sich legen. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Na, ist doch super.....

Ein entspanntes Wochenende wünsche ich.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,



> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann mein Glück kaum fassen. Es sind keine malignen Zellen festgestellt worden. Weder Blasen- noch eine Absiedlung vom Prostatakrebs. Die TUR-B ist auch kein Zuckerschlecken. Ich war zwar nach 3 Tagen aus dem Krankenhaus, muss aber fürchterlich oft pinkeln. Brennt noch höllisch und Blut kommt auch noch mit. Ich denke, das wird sich legen. 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> WernerE


Herzlichen Glückwunsch das mit den Nebenwirkungen legt sich ziemlich schnell

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> als wäre das Päckchen noch nicht schwer genug: Nachdem gelegentlich nach dem Pinkeln einige Tropfen Blut kamen ist heute bei der Blasenspiegelung ein Tumor in der Blase festgestellt worden. Mehr, als dass der Tumor angeblich noch klein sei und am Blasenboden sitze, konnte ich dem Urologen nicht aus der Nase ziehen. Ich denke, dass er die nächsten schlechten Nachrichten lieber dem Pathologen überlassen will. Ich mache mir natürlich schon große Sorgen . . . . .


lieber werner,

da bin ich mal ein paar wochen mit mir selbst beschäftigt, und dann sowas . . . 
wer ist denn für diese schockmeldung verantwortlich?

nun ist alles wieder gut.
ich hoffe, dass du diese blasenspiegelungen nicht weiterhin machen lassen musst.
werden die eigentlich unter narkose gemacht? ich bin da sehr empfindsam. 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Blasenspiegelungen gehen auch mit Propofol oder Dormicum musst Du nur einen Urologen finden der das drauf hat. TUR B geht nur mit Anästhesie.
Schönes Wochenende

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

vor der Blasenspiegelung musst Du Dich nicht fürchten. Die Nachwehen von der TUR-B sind zumindest bei mir nicht so ganz ohne. Ich habe aber auch die Warnungen der Ärzte (keine körperlichen Anstrengungen!!!) ein wenig missachtet, weil wir mitten in Renovierungsarbeiten stecken. Da bin ich aber gnadenlos auf den Boden der Tatwsachen zurückgeholt worden. Jetzt *lasse* ich erstmal arbeiten.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
wenn es mal soweit ist, rede ich mit meinem urologen darüber.
sonst gehe ich lieber einen tag in die klinik.

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, mir ging es genau so wie dir ich befürchtete vieles auch Schmerzen die bei einer Blasenspieglung auftreten können. Ich kann dich Beruhigen die Biopsie war für mich schlimmer obwohl nach 10 Minuten war alles wieder vergessen.(auch die Biopsie) Ich hatte keine vorherigen Tabletten oder sonstiges.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

mein Schwerbehindertenschein läuft aus. Ich habe nach Anfrage des Versorgungsamtes Verlängerung beantragt. Nun habe ich die Antwort erhalten: Weiterhin 80%. Ist das ok?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Werner,

das kannst du hier checken: http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/schwer...prostatakrebs/

Zum Beispiel.

Viele Grüße,
Detlef (der auch 80% hat)

----------


## WernerE

Danke Detlef,

das hatte ich gefunden, konnte meine persönliche Situation aber nicht konkret ableiten. Ich denke, bei metastasierendem Prostatakrebs ist, wenn es einem so gut wie mir im Augenblick geht, Schluss. Reicht dann ja auch. Hätte ja sein können, dass einer aus seiner Erfahrung heraus gesagt hätte: 100% sind kein Problem.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Muggelino

Also ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es selbst bei nicht (mehr?) behandlungsbedürftigem PCa noch 50% gibt.
Weiss nur nicht mehr wo.
Kann jemand anders helfen?

Detlef

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich habe gestern meinen Bescheid bekommen, 100 %

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Stefan,

Du machst zwar schon länger die AHT, als ich. Dennoch sind unsere Verläufe durchaus vergleichbar. Oder hast Du gegenüber mir noch ein weiteres "Leiden", das da hinzugezählt worden ist?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Du machst zwar schon länger die AHT, als ich. Dennoch sind unsere Verläufe durchaus vergleichbar. Oder hast Du gegenüber mir noch ein weiteres "Leiden", das da hinzugezählt worden ist?


Moins Werner,

ich hatte zwar noch einen Herzinfarkt in 2015 aber 100 % sind alleine dem Postatakrebs zugeschrieben,
aber siehe hier, habe mich auch gewundert, daß es 100 % gibt.

----------


## Muggelino

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, liegt das Wissen doch so nah:

https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/rec...hindertenrecht

Darin:



> Nach Entfernung eines malignen Prostatatumors ist eine Heilungsbewährung abzuwarten.
>  GdB/MdE-Grad während einer Heilungsbewährung von zwei Jahren
>  -  nach Entfernung im Stadium T1a NO MO (Grading G 1)    …………….………….......    50
> 
>  GdB/MdE-Grad während einer Heilungsbewährung von fünf Jahren
>  -  nach Entfernung in den Stadien T1a (Grading ab G 2) T1b-2 NO MO    ….…....…….    50
>  -  nach Entfernung in anderen Stadien    ………………………...………..    wenigstens     80 
>  Maligner Prostatatumor
>  -  ohne Notwendigkeit einer Behandlung  ……..………………………..…………………..    50
>  -  auf Dauer hormonbehandelt     …………………………………………...    wenigstens     60


Ich staune ja immer wieder, was man beim BPS so alles entdecken kann, wenn man nur lange genug sucht...

Gruß,
Detlef

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

ich danke für die Mühe, die Ihr Euch gemacht habt. Ich nehme letztendlich mit, dass die Beurteilung eine Ermessenssache ist. "Wenigstens 80" heißt eben, dass es 80 sein *müssen*, aber auch mehr sein können. Die letzte Entscheidung obliegt dann wohl dem Sachbearbeiter bei der Behörde...

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

seit 07/17 nehme ich nun Bicalutamid 150 mg (vorher seit 12/16 50 mg). Leider ist der PSA-Wert nur geringfügig von 2,3 auf 1,64 gesunken. Ich muss mich damit abfinden, dass Bicalutamid bei mir keinen durchschlagenden Erfolg hat. Dennoch werde ich es bis zur nächsten Messung in 01/18 weiter nehmen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

nun hat es mich noch einmal voll erwischt. Die gelegentlichen Blutungen beim Pinkeln haben nie aufgehört. Auch nicht nach der TUR-B. Da hatte ich mich eigentlich schon mit abgefunden und es als Folge der Prostata-OP und der Bestrahlung gewertet. Gestern blutete es wie aus heiterem Himmel ohne Ende. Ich bin dann mit Harnverhalt zur Notaufnahme in die Klinik gefahren und habe erstmal einen Spülkatheter erhalten. Eine Diagnose bekomme ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr. 

Euch allen wünsche ich mehr Glück zu Sylvester.

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Werner,
solche drastischen Vorfälle nehmen keine Rücksicht auf den Kalender.
Einen Rat hab ich nicht für dich, aber umso bessere Wünsche für den Jahreswechsel 
und für eine gut therapierbare Diagnose dann im neuen Jahr.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank Konrad. Auch Dir wünsche ich ein so gutes Jahr, wie Du es Dir vermulich im Augenblick nicht vorstellen kannst.

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke Werner,
ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich El Hierro besuchen will.

ä guets Neus.
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo, 

da ich hier im Krankenhaus viel Zeit habe, hab ich Nebenwirkungen von Bicalutamid gegoogled: Eine von vielen häufigen ist Blut im  
Urin. Häufig heißt: 1 - 10 von 100. Das ist nicht wenig...

Alles Gute  

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Na, du machst ja Sachen......  nur, selbst wennBlut im Urin als NW von  Bica beschrieben wird,erklärt das doch nicht den Harnverhalt ?

Wünsche Dir eine "harmlose" Diagnose dafür und alleS Gute.

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Moin Uwe,

als Nebenwirkung von Bicaludamid war das m. E auch viel zu viel Blut. Weshalb es zum Harnverhalt kam war klar. Das war Blutpfropfen. Es muss so stark geblutet haben, dass die Blase voll war nahezu ausschließlich mit Blut.

Einen Guten Rutsch Euch allen.

PS: Bin heute entlassen worden und der Arzt hat mir gesagt, ich solle ordentlich spülen.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

heute war ich zur weiteren Untersuchung beim Urologen. Der hat lediglich ein Ultraschall als notwendig erachtet (und natürlich Urinüberprüfung). Das Ultraschallergebnis war unauffällig, die Urinuntersuchung auch. Eine Blasenspiegelung sah der Urologe nach so kurzer Zeit (Blasen-OP war in 07/2017) als nicht notwendig an. Ich habe auch nicht drum gebettelt.

Der PSA ist von 1,64 auf 1,34 gesunken. Immerhin weiter runter. Das beruhigt mich aber keineswegs. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Stefan1

> Weshalb es zum Harnverhalt kam war klar. Das war Blutpfropfen.


Moins,
das hatte ich nach der Bestrahlung, und das nicht zu knapp, man sagte mir irgendwie muß das abgestorbene Gewebe ja raus . . .
war daraufhin 5 Tage in der Universitätsurologie, wo mit 9 x 5 Liter ! gespült wurde und dann war alles OK.

----------


## WernerE

Moin Stefan,

das könnte in der Tat ein Grund sein. Kann aber für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage kommen, da meine Bestrahlung länger als 5 Jahre zurück liegt. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

nun wird das Leben trister. PSA ist von 1,34 auf 1,8 gestiegen. Das bedeutet, dass Bicalutamid nicht mehr wirkt. So ganz richtig hat es ja nie gewirkt. Damit ich nicht weiter ins Grübeln komme, habe ich mir sofort die Pamorelin-Spritze geben lassen. Ich befinde mich also nun auch im Club derjenigen, die bereits 3 Pfeile verschossen haben (OP, Bestrahlung, Bicalutamid). Da der tiefste Wert unter Bicalutamid 1,34 war, habe ich nun natürlich Bedenken, dass die Spritze den PSA-Wert auch nicht auf Null bringen wird. Ich werde sehen... Ratschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> 02.10.2017: PSA 1,64
> 15.01.2018: PSA 1,34
> 19.04.2018: PSA 1,8


Lieber Werner,
ein einzelner Anstieg kann auf vieles zurückzuführen sein.
Erst eine Bestätigungsmessung mit weiterem Anstieg wäre Grund zum handeln.
Aber die Pamorelin-Spritze ist bestimmt nicht falsch, denn das Casodex hatte
dein PSA ohnehin nicht genügend gesenkt.

Mal schauen, ob die ADT das besser kann ...

Konrad


PS:
 Casodex solltest Du noch etwa 10 Tage nach der Spritze weiternehmen,
um ein Testosteron-Flare-up zu vermeiden.

----------


## WernerE

Danke Konrad,

der Urologe hat mir aufgetragen, das Bicalutamid noch 3 Wochen zu nehmen. Mache ich dann auch. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

> nun wird das Leben trister.


Lieber Werner,
zu Deiner Situation kann ich derzeit noch nichts beitragen.




> 05.07.2017: Blasenspiegelung nach Blut im Urin: Tumor in der Harnblase.
> Der Tumor in der Harnblase hatte Gottlob keine malignenen Zellen.


Das ist doch schon 'mal gut!

*Ich wünsche, dass das Leben für Dich wieder angenehmer wird!*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an alle,

so, die ersten 4 Wochen mit Spritze sind um. Die Kontrolle nun hat einen PSA-Wert von 1,01 ergeben bei einem Testo von 0,93 nmol/l. Ich hatte mir eigentlich einen niedrigeren PSA-Wert erhofft, weiß aber nicht so recht, wo er hätte hingehen müssen, um noch die Hoffnung auf 0,0 in Zukunft zu haben.

Aussage meines Urologen: Was erwarten Sie? Schließlich laufen Sie seit Jahren mit Metastasen herum.... Den Testo mit 0,93 nmol/l hielt er für normal und voll wirksam abgesunken.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Kommentare.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

hallo werner,
bald sind wir ja alle wieder beisammen,
meine werte mal nach der leuprone hexal spritze. vor der spritze  PSA 12,77 ng/ml -----6 wochen später PSA 2,22  bedeutet ist um 82% abgefallen
                                                                    "         "     " Testo 345 ng/dl    ---- 6     "         "     ng/dl  60         "         "    82 %     "
um in den kastrationsbereich zu kommen muss das ganze sich noch absenken.
der blutabnahmetermin ist 16.7.18 also noch 2 monate.die nächste spritze wäre dann ein paar tage später.
sollte es weiter so fallen wäre super,man weiss es nicht.
sollte es nicht in den kastrationsbereich gehen sollte ich das präparat wechseln,aber was ? vieleicht ein vorschlag hier ?
werner dein testowert vor der spritze ,den hast du nicht angegeben.
mal schauen wohin die reise geht.......
gruss
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Dein Urologe hat bezüglich des Testo recht.
0.93nmol/l nach 4 Wochen ADT ist ein hervorragender Wert.
Ziel wäre 0.7nmol/l, also nur wenig weniger,  und bis vor wenigen 
Jahren erachtete man Werte unter 1.7 als genügend tief.
Das PSA wird schon noch weiter sinken, kannst ja mal nachmessen
in weiteren vier oder sechs Wochen.
 0.0 wird das wohl nie mehr werden.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Danke Konrad,

das befürchte ich auch. Das zahlt man eben, wenn man spät anfängt mit den gemeinen Sachen. Dafür musste ich mich ja auch ca. 6 Jahre nicht mit den Nebenwirkungen einer ADT/AHT abplagen. Wenn ich meinem Urologen vor 6 Jahren Folge geleistet hätte, wäre ich damals schon bei PSA 0,3 damit angefangen und würde heute vermutlich die 0,0 so langsam verlassen. 

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Werner,
Lies nochmal Beitrag #7 von Prof. Schostak.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6584#post66584
Ich glaube nicht, dass Du seither irgendetwas verpasst hast.
(Damals gab es noch kein PSMA-PET, ausser in Heidelberg.
Der Prof. spricht also von Cholin-PET. Die Maskierung des
Stoffwechsels durch Bicalutamid spielt heute keine Rolle mehr)

Ob Du nun von oben auf einen tiefen Wert zusteuerst, oder dies
nach 6 Jahren ADT von unten tätest, ist egal. Hauptsache, der
Wert ist tief, lange tief.

Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Konrad,*
das sehe ich anders, eher wie Prof. Schostak. Bei Metastasierung ist eine Bicalutamid Monotherapie mit kürzerem Überleben verbunden, das ist auch so in den Leitlinien nachlesbar. Ob Werner nun alles richtig gemacht hat, so wie er meint, möchte ich hier nicht kommentieren.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Andi,

Danke erstmal. Ich habe deine Beiträge gelesen. Ich hatte mir von Bicalutamid mehr versprochen und das bessere Wohlergehen in den Vordergrund geschoben. Nun muss ich mir eingestehen, dass das genau so ein Sch... Zeug ist, wie die Spritze. 

Viele Grüße 

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

hallo werner,
ja daS BICA ist auch nicht ohne an nebenwirkung,
bei mir hat es das psa gesenkt von 3,48 auf 0,034 nadir von 18.2.15 bis 15.1.16
danach wieder anstieg in gewohnter weise 3 monate verdoppelungszeit.
habe es leider erst am 9.3.17 abgesetzt obwohl es keine wirkung mehr zeigte. 
wenn mal jemand von den mitlesern bica theraphie machen sollte,das medikament bei wiederanstieg des psa sofort absetzen und eine andere theraphie einleiten.
oder nichts machen so wie ich. (das sollte jeder selbst entscheiden )
psa anstieg dann innerhalb eines jahres auf 12,77 ,dann beginn mit leuprone spritze.
rückgang des psa innerhalb 6 wochen auf 2,22 ,nächste messung in 2 monaten.
es muss noch weiter fallen werner,genau wie bei dir.
mal schauen, mehr kann man nicht tun ,oder ?

gruss
adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

heute war wieder der allseits beliebte Tag beim Urologen. Nach weiteren 2 Monaten Pamorelin ist der PSA-Wert von 1,01 auf 0,24 bei einem Testo von 0,91 nmol/l gefallen. Auf dem ersten Blick nicht schlecht. Die 0,0 erscheinen mir aber in weiter Ferne. Ich muss mich wohl darauf einstellen, dass die ADT bei mir nicht ewig lange wirken wird.

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Wart's doch erst mal ab (ja, leicht gesagt..)  Bei mir hat's bei der ersten AHT rund 9 Monate gedauert, bis unter Pamorelin der Tiefstwert von 0,066 erreicht war....allerdings bei einem Startwert von knapp 5....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Der Testosteronspiegel ist noch etwas zu hoch. Er sollte unter 0,69 nmol/l sein. Das kann ein Grund dafür sein, dass der PSA Wert noch nicht weiter gefallen ist.

Wenn der Testosteronspiegel nicht unter 0,69 nmol/l fällt, sollte man das Medikament wechseln. Ich persönlich würde dann Degarelix einsetzen, das leistet meist schnell "ganze Arbeit".

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

danke Euch beiden.
@ Uwe: Mein Startwert ist ja etwas verwaschen. PSA ca. 10 vor AHT. Dann AHT mit Bicalutamid bis auf 1,8. Nun bei ADT mit Pamorelin auf 0,24. In drei Monaten bin ich schlauer.
@ Georg: Interessant. Den Schwellwert von 0,69 kannte ich noch nicht. Mein Urologe sagte mir heute noch, dass 0,91 nmol/l voll im grünen Bereich sei. Das werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten.

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Werner,

siehe Basiswissen, Kapitel 6.3, Seite 20. Dein Testosteron Wert ist im grünen Bereich aber eben nicht voll. Er wird wohl nicht zu einem PSA Wert von 0,0 führen.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an alle,

in der nächsten Woche wird bei mir die nächste PSA-Messung vorgenommen. Vor 3 Monaten lag mein PSA-Wert nach der ersten Pamorelin-Spritze bei 0,24 und der Testosteronwert bei 0,91 nmol/l. Der Urologe wird mir auf jeden Fall die nächste Spritze geben wollen. das Rezept dazu hat er mir beim letzte Mal schon mitgegeben....

Ich bin mir aber gar nicht sicher, was zu tun ist. 3 Szenarien:

PSA-Wert steigt: Umsteigen auf Degarelix?
PSA-Wert unverändert: Umsteigen auf Degarelix, oder Spritze aussetzen?
PSA-Wert sinkt: Spritze aussetzen, oder weitermachen?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall meinen Östrogen-Spiegel mitbestimmen lassen. Ist der auch im Keller, könnte ich ein Östrogen-Pflaster beantragen, da mir die Hitzewallungen doch schon zu schaffen machen. Ob der Urologe einwilligt, wage ich allerdings noch zu bezweifeln.

Bitte teilt mir Eure Ideen für mein weiteres Vorgehen einmal mit.

Danke schon mal

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner,

lass doch den PSA vor der nächsten Pamorelin bestimmen und entscheide dann., ob Du sie nimmst oder wechseln musst.
Aussetzen nach 6 Monaten erscheint mir etwas früh.

Bei mir ist der PSA  innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 2,8 auf 0,18 gefallen, also auch nicht so ganz tief, wie ich es in anderen Verläufen gelesen habe. Allerdings ist auch das Testosteron mit 0,28 ng/ml noch nicht ganz am Kastrationsniveau angelangt.  Diesen langsamen Abfall hatte ich auch bei der ersten HT. 
Hitzewallungen habe ich nur ein bis zweimal täglich...die sind aber nicht dramatisch, insofern kann ich zum Östrogenpflaster nichts sagen.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Werner,

wenn der PSA Wert sinkt, so macht er das, was er auf Grund der Hormontherapie machen sollte. Das ist jedenfalls kein Grund die Spritze auszusetzen, dann funktioniert die Hormontherapie doch. Wenn er steigt, würde ich auf Degarelix umsteigen. Wenn er gleich bleibt: "muss der Patient entscheiden".

Du kannst in Münster auch die Metastasen bestrahlen lassen. In dieser Studie haben Dr. Scobioala und Prof. Eich aus Münster dies gemacht. Vielleicht führst Du mal ein Beratungsgespräch. Mir haben sie das auch nahegelegt, aber sechs Wochen Bestrahlung ist mir etwas lang.

Zu den Östrogen-Pflastern siehe diesen Beitrag von LowRoad.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> wenn der PSA Wert sinkt, so macht er das, was er auf Grund der Hormontherapie machen sollte. Das ist jedenfalls kein Grund die Spritze auszusetzen, dann funktioniert die Hormontherapie doch. Wenn er steigt, wrde ich auf Degarelix umsteigen. Wenn er gleich bleibt: "muss der Patient entscheiden".
> 
> Du kannst in Mnster auch die Metastasen bestrahlen lassen. In dieser Studie haben Dr. Scobioala und Prof. Eich aus Mnster dies gemacht. Vielleicht fhrst Du mal ein Beratungsgesprch. Mir haben sie das auch nahegelegt, aber sechs Wochen Bestrahlung ist mir etwas lang.
> 
> Zu den strogen-Pflastern siehe diesen Beitrag von LowRoad.
> 
> Gru
> ...


hallo mal,
ja bei mir ist es hnlich.Testo geht unter Leuprone nicht ganz nach unten.
hab am 17.9. gewechselt auf Pamorelin 1 Monatsspritze,nach Ende des Monats PSA und TESTO Kontrolle.
sollte da auch nix passieren dann Degarelix,hab ich mit dem Urologen schon abgesprochen. der Termin ist 23.10.18
PSA am 17.9. 0,93 ng/ml - Testo 0,61ng/ml unter Leuprone
@Georg
bekommt man die Studie igendwie in Deutsch bersetzt ?
sonnige Woche noch
wnscht allen 
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Adam,

ich habe den Google bersetzer geben, die Studie zu bersetzen:
Eine lokale Behandlung wert?

Bei solchen Fachtexten klappt das ganz gut.

Georg

Anleitung:
Google bersetzer aufrufen, Webadresse eingeben(mit Kopieren/Einfgen Strg-C/Strg-V) und dann auf diese Adresse im deutschen Textfeld klicken.

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Adam,
> 
> ich habe den Google bersetzer geben, die Studie zu bersetzen:
> Eine lokale Behandlung wert?
> 
> Bei solchen Fachtexten klappt das ganz gut.
> 
> Georg
> 
> ...


Georg,
vielen Dank

sonnige woche wnscht

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal danke ich allen fr Beitrge und Ratschlge. 

Mein PSA-Wert ist mittlerweile auf 0,07 gesunken. Der Testosteronwert liegt bei 0,56 nmol/l. Damit liege ich dann doch mit der Pamorelin-Spritze richtig. Die nchste habe ich gestern auch artig ber mich ergehen lassen.

Die recht gute Stimmung des Urologen schlug um, als ich auf das strogen-Pflaster zu sprechen kam. Der strogen-Wert ist mit 0,0 erwartungsgem auch vllig im Keller. Er teilte mir mit, dass er strogen in so einer Situation noch nie verschrieben htte. Dann schaute er aber doch in seinem PC nach geeigneten Prparaten. Pflaster konnte er nicht finden, nur Tabletten. Er riet davon ab und ich konnte nicht einschtzen, welche in meiner Situation angebracht sind. Ich denke, ich gehe mal im Netz auf die Suche nach dem strogen-Pflaster.  

Viele Gre

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo werne,

ich habe einmal nach dem strogen-pflaster geschaut.
warum hat es dein arzt dir nicht verschrieben?
tabletten gehen auf die leber. das pflaster nicht.

kauf es dir selbst. es ist nicht ganz so teuer.
vielleicht brauchst du es ja gar nicht sooo lange.

ansonsten mache dir bitte nicht so viel gedanken.
deine AHT wird schon lange genug wirken.
ich habe mal gehrt, dass wir den PSA mit chemie nicht auf 0.00 drcken knnen.
das klappt vermtl. nur durch Op! oder durch betrahlung?

ich nehme derzeit, seit ca. 3 monate, ja "nur" die 50 mg Bica . . . (HT)
berichte spter darber.
nur soviel, die anfnglichen nebenwirkungen sind alle weg.
ich bin im urlaub, habe dort aber nur sehr eingeschrnktes internet, daher luft alles etwas kompliziert ber meinen deutschen server.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

PSA steht nun bei 0,05. Ich bin zufrieden, da in dem Labor, in dem gemessen wird, die Nachweisgrenze bei 0,08 liegt. Ich habe mich vom Urologen berreden lassen, mir noch eine Spritze zu geben.

Viele Gre

WernerE

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, hrt sich fr die vorliegende Situation gut an, ich drck die Daumen, dass der Wert sehr lange da unten rumdmpelt oder noch weiter runter geht. Gru Sonja

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Werner,

auch on mir herzlichen Glckwunsch und weiter so.

Ich muss leider meine Studie am UKM abbrechen, da kommende Woche meine Radiochemotherapie wegen dem Speiserhrenkrebs beginnt

und der Fa. Bayer keine Erfahrungswerte ber diese Kombination vorliegen, wurde vorsichtshalber die Studie beendet.

Irgendwie schade fr mich, aber ich kann das voll verstehen. Es soll mir ja nicht schaden. 

Meine PSA- bzw. Testowerte sind beide unter der Nachweissgrenze.

Dir weiterhin alles Gute.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
auch ich wnsche Euch und uns allen einen niedrigen PSA Wert und ALLES Gute.

Mein Tag der " Wahrheit " (PSA) kommt wieder am 13.2. . . .

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jrgen,

ich wrde versuchen nach der Radiochemotherapie wieder als neuer Patient in die Studie aufgenommen zu werden. Die luft sicher noch lnger.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> PSA steht nun bei 0,05. Ich bin zufrieden, da in dem Labor, in dem gemessen wird, die Nachweisgrenze bei 0,08 liegt. Ich habe mich vom Urologen überreden lassen, mir noch eine Spritze zu geben.


Guten Morgen Werner,

wie ist das mit der unterschiedlichen Nachweisgrenze zu erklären?
Ich habe ja eine Zeit lang, zeitgleich in der UNI und bei meinem Urologen messen lassen.
Die Ergebnisse waren beim Urologen immer um 25 % höher.
Ist die Erklärung hier zu finden?

Wenn du unter der Nachweisgrenze liegst, könntest du das nächste Mal noch einmal mit deinen Urologen über eine Pause sprechen,
Nachdem du im Juli 2017 mit deiner Blase so viel Glück hattest, wird dir das Glück auch weiterhin bei der nächsten PSA Messung beistehen.
Alles Gute!

Damit ich auch in Zukunft ein Auge auf meinen PSA Verlauf  werfen kann, habe ich in 13 Stunden eine Augen OP (Grauer Star).

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Viel Glück dabei Hartmut. Grauer Star ist mittlerweile wirklich eine Formsache geworden. In 14 Tagen hast du das vergessen.

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

ich hoffe auch, dass Deine Operation gut verläuft. Die Unterschiede, die Du schilderst, kenne ich auch. Die Labore verwenden sogenannte "Assay"s von verschiedenen Herstellern um den PSA Wert festzustellen. Da gibt es dann Preisunterschiede und unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Mein Urologe hat ein eigenes Labor und da stellt er höhere Werte fest als im Krankenhaus oder Großlabor. Außerdem geht die Messung auch schon mal völlig daneben. Ich muss dann, um mich vom Schock zu erholen, eine Kontrollbestimmung bei meinem Hausarzt machen lassen. Da ich eine konstante Verdopplungszeit habe, errechne ich den PSA Wert schon vor der Messung. Dann lauert man nicht so auf das Ergebnis vom Arzt und ich weiß ob das Ergebnis stimmen kann.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Georg,
leider geraten Beiträge zur PSA-Bestimmung hier immer wieder in den Fokus und kaum jemand macht sich die Mühe, den Forumsextrakt daraufhin zu durchsuchen. Deswegen hier nochmal ein Link dazu: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Harald_1933

> Außerdem geht die Messung auch schon mal völlig daneben. Ich muss dann,  um mich vom Schock zu erholen, eine Kontrollbestimmung bei meinem  Hausarzt machen lassen.


Moin Georg,

da kommt man ans Grübeln. Mein Stammlabor seit mehr als 12 Jahren bürgt eigentlich für absolute Sicherheit. Ich habe also volles Vertrauen. Aber Fehler können überall mal vorkommen. Ich werde also nun tatsächlich dank Deiner Einblendung in der übernächsten Woche noch einmal PSA ermitteln lassen.

Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an Alle nach einiger Zeit,

zwischen der letzten PSA-Messung  in 01/2019 und 06/2019 sind 5 Monate vergangen. Mein Urologe hatte alle  Termine um 1,5 Monate nach hinten verschoben, da er sich den Arm  gebrochen hatte. Da ich die ADT ohnehin unterbrechen wollte, war mir  diese verlängerte Zeitspanne recht. Die letzte Spritze habe ich somit auch vor knapp 5 Monaten erhalten. Ergebnis: PSA 0,04, Testo 1,23 nmol/l. PSA ist annährend gleich geblieben (vorher 0,05). Der Testo ist bereits etwas gestiegen. Die Nebenwirkungen sind mir bislang aber erhalten geblieben :-(.

Das Testosteron wird weiter ansteigen. Mal schauen, wo der PSA-Wert in 3 Monaten liegen wird.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Werner, 
schauen wir Mal gemeinsam....ich hatte jetzt 12 Monate AHT. Ich mache jetzt Pause und schaue, wann was passiert.

Grüße
Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Moin Uwe,

dann wünsche ich uns eine möglichst lange spritzenfreie Zeit.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Werner,

ich hatte dir doch geschrieben, dass alles gut wird.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Ich freue mich für Dich!
gerade, weil es ja anfangs nicht sooo gut aussah.

Eine ADT ist nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen, aber die Entwicklung, um unsere Krebserkrankung zu beendigen, geht schneller als noch vor 10 Jahren.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

nachdem ich ein gutes Jahr Ruhe hatte, haben meine Blutbeimengungen Blutbeimengungen im Urin wieder zugenommen. Erstmals vor 2 Wochen. Bei meiner Blasen-OP im Sommer 2017 sind keine malignen Zellen festgestellt worden. Dennoch habe ich ein schlechtes Gefühl. Die Blutungen haben seinerzeit erst aufgehört, als ich die ADT begonnen habe. Nun habe ich sie unterbrochen (letzte Spritze 01/2019) und sie beginnen wieder. Ich vermute da schon einen Zusammenhang, obwohl mein PSA-Wert bei der letzten Messung in 06/2019 bei 0,04 lag. Die nächste Messung findet in 09/2019 statt. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner,
kann es sein, dass Du beim Urinieren die Bauchpresse einsetzt?

Bedenke: Nach der Bestrahlung der Prostataloge, wurde auch die Harnröhre mit bestrahlt und deren Oberfläche ist dabei spröde geworden. Besonders die Anastomose-Narbe ist empfindlicher geworden. Oberflächliche Blutgefäße werden nach einer Bestrahlung eher verletzt, was dann oft zu Makrohämaturien führt. Gleiches gilt auch für die untere Blasenwand.
Mit einer Zystoskopie kann Dein Urologe die Ursache der Makrohämaturie besser beurteilen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## WernerE

Danke Heribert,

Pinkeln geht ganz normal bei mir. Bei mir äußert sich das Problem so, dass lange Zeit alles normal verläuft (also keine Blutbeimengung). Wenn´s blutet, dann richtig. Ich muss höllisch aufpassen, dass es dann nicht zum Harnverhalt kommt. Sobald ich die Blutung bemerke, lege ich mich hin und trinke soviel es geht, damit das Blut in der Blase verdünnt wird. Liegen deshalb, damit der "Ausgang" durch geronnenes Blut nicht verstopft wird. 

Die Blasenspiegelung meide ich wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, weil ich dadurch eine Inkontinenz befürchte. Aber ich werde wohl wieder mal nicht darum herumkommen können.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Moin zusammen,

die Realität holt mich ein: Gestern habe ich mir beim Urologen die Blutwerte abgeholt. PSA 0,17 bei Testo 5,77 nmol/l. Damit hat sich der PSA-Wert in den letzten 3 Monaten vervierfacht. Der Testosteronwert hat sich allerdings auch verfünffacht. Eine Spritze habe ich dankend abgelehnt. Ich habe den Urologen auf eine PSMA-PET-CT in ca. 3 Monaten angesprochen. Er sieht überhaupt keinen Nutzen darin. Die Einstellung hatte ich allerdings aber auch erwartet. 

Es wäre schön, Eure Meinungen zu hören.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Hier im Forum ist immer das Allheilmittel ein PSMA-PET. Was ist daran so gut, wenn ich weiß wo die ganzen Herde sind. Erst die richtige Behandlung kann dann "vielleicht" helfen. Und dazu brauch man wieder einen URO den man aber vorher nicht vertraut hat.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hier im Forum ist immer das Allheilmittel ein PSMA-PET. Was ist daran so gut, wenn ich weiß wo die ganzen Herde sind. Erst die richtige Behandlung kann dann "vielleicht" helfen. Und dazu brauch man wieder einen URO den man aber vorher nicht vertraut hat.


Bitte kläre mich doch mal auf, was ich aus dieser Deiner Aussage zu verstehen habe!

----------


## Michi1

Da ich immer lese zuerst zum PSMa-Pet aber auch schon gehört habe das es wenn der PSA noch nicht hoch ist nichts gesehen wird wird man vom Ergebniss eigentlich nur beruhigt es kann aber immer noch was sein. Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall eine Spritze die mir mein URO geben will nicht ausschlagen. Aber du hast bestimmt schon gelesen das ich das alles nicht so eng sehe und mich auch nicht von Statistiken runter ziehen lasse. Das Leben ist zu schön.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Da ich immer lese zuerst zum PSMa-Pet aber auch schon gehört habe das es wenn der PSA noch nicht hoch ist nichts gesehen wird wird man vom Ergebniss eigentlich nur beruhigt es kann aber immer noch was sein. Ich würde dann auf jeden Fall eine Spritze die mir mein URO geben will nicht ausschlagen. Aber du hast bestimmt schon gelesen das ich das alles nicht so eng sehe und mich auch nicht von Statistiken runter ziehen lasse. Das Leben ist zu schön.


Was hat Deine Spritze resp. Implantat mit dem in Rede stehenden Thema zu tun? Und wenn Du das alles nicht so eng siehst, wozu dann Dein Kommentar?

----------


## Michi1

Immer so lesen wie geschrieben. Von meiner Spritze oder vom Implantat habe ich nichts geschrieben. Ich habe Werner geantwortet der die Spritze abgelehnt hat.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Immer so lesen wie geschrieben. Von meiner Spritze oder vom Implantat habe ich nichts geschrieben. Ich habe Werner geantwortet der die Spritze abgelehnt hat.


Das mag verstehen wer will. Ich kann es nicht! 

PS.: Bei der sog. Spritze handelt es sich tatsächlich um ein Implantat! Und ich klinke mich hier aus, weil es nichts bringt!

----------


## Michi1

Tut mir leid, das eine 3 Monatsspritze ein Implantat sein sollte habe ich nicht gewusst. Der URO spricht von einer Depotspritze.

----------


## Urologe

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> die Realität holt mich ein: Gestern habe ich mir beim Urologen die  Blutwerte abgeholt. PSA 0,17 bei Testo 5,77 nmol/l. Damit hat sich der  PSA-Wert in den letzten 3 Monaten vervierfacht. Der Testosteronwert hat  sich allerdings auch verfünffacht. Eine Spritze habe ich dankend  abgelehnt. Ich habe den Urologen auf eine PSMA-PET-CT in ca. 3 Monaten  angesprochen. Er sieht überhaupt keinen Nutzen darin. Die Einstellung  hatte ich allerdings aber auch erwartet. 
> 
> Es wäre schön, Eure Meinungen zu hören.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> WernerE


Von Vervierfachung zu sprechen in diesem Niedrigbereich, wenn dann  auch noch gleichzeitig der Testosteronwert steigt, ist nicht ganz  legitim.
Es würde eine Vermehrung der Tumorzellzahl suggerieren, was  aber nicht zwangsläufig der Fall ist. Die Zellzahl ist vermutlich  weitgehend
konstant, hat nur unter Hormontherapie nicht produziert ....
Eine  PSMA-PET ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sich daraus eine direkte  therapeutische Entscheidung ableitet (OP, Bestrahlung,  Ligandenthrerapie)
und sollte in Ihrer Situation erst bei PSA  um 2.0  gemacht werden und ich würde zuvor auch keine weitere Therapie  einleiten - bringt keinen Vorteil

----------


## WernerE

Ganz herzlichen Dank FS für die Aufklärung. So werde ich verfahren.

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

manchmal kommt zu allem Unglück auch noch Pech hinzu. Am 20.10.2019 habe ich bei einer Wanderung einen Kreislaufkollaps mit Herzstillstand erlitten. Mein Glück war, dass mehrere andere Teilnehmer dabei waren. Darunter eine Krankenschwester. Im Krankenhaus ist mir anschließend ein Herzschrittmacher verpflanzt worden, der aber nur im absoluten Notfall eingreifen soll. Trotz alledem fühle ich mich unwohl und werde weitere Untersuchunen veranlassen. Das alles kam aus heiterem Himmel. Ob die ADT eine Teilschuld trägt?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## DieBlonde

Ach du meine Güte, es tut mir sehr leid das zu lesen. Glücklicherweise hattest du vor Ort kompetente Ersthilfe. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass du jetzt mal stark verunsichert bist. Ich weiß nicht, ob es dir irgendwie hilft, aber ich hatte im Familienkreis den selben Fall und nach Implantation des Herzschrittmachers kam es nie wieder zu einem solchen Vorfall. 

Ich denke schon, dass die Hormontherapie mitverursachend sein kann, aber das gehört alles genau abgeklärt, auch ob eine Entzündung vorlag etc.

Dir alles Gute und viel Kraft,
Nat

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Werner,

ich war im Urlaub.

Mit Bestürzung habe ich deine Zeilen gelesen.
Du hättest tot sein können . . . . 
Das tut mir Leid, dass du so etwas auch noch erleben musstest.

Ich hoffe, du hast dich wieder gut erholt. 
Ein Herzschrittmacher ist heute nicht mehr schlimm. Eine gute Sache.
Mein Schwager lebt schon einige Jahre damit, ohne Probleme.
Nach so einen Vorfall würde ich alles in Frage stellen, aber ich denke, du hast gute Ärzte und auch eine gute Familie.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hartmut,

wenn auch etwas spät bedanke ich mich für Deine guten Wünsche.

Ich habe aber auch noch eine Frage in die Runde: Mein Ziel ist ja immer noch eine weitere PSMA-PET-CT, die sicherlich bei meinen steigenden PSA-Werten bald möglich sein wird. Ich höre zurzeit komplett unterschiedliche Meinungen bezüglich meines frisch erworbenen Herzschrittmachers. Die Einschätzungen gehen von "überhaupt nicht möglich" über "gefährlich" bis hin zu "überhaupt kein Problem" Hat in dieser Angelegenheit jemand Erfahrungen, oder Kenntnisse?

Viele Grüße

Werner E

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

letztlich müssen das die Ärzte entscheiden, bei denen Du das PSMA PET/CT machen lassen willst. Die zu befragen ist das Beste.

Ich habe etwas gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:

Zum CT:
"Eine computertomographische Untersuchung kann sowohl bei Trägern von  Herzschrittmachern oder anderen elektronischen Implantaten als auch bei  implantierten Prothesen oder anderen Metallen durchgeführt werden." https://www.radiologie-ottobrunn.de/...ertomographie/
Zum PET:
"Deshalb können je nach medizinischer Fragestellung mit der PET z. B.  auch Personen mit Herzschrittmacher untersucht werden, für die eine MRT  nicht geeignet wäre." https://www.leben-mit-gist.de/medizi...e-pet-bei-gist
Zum MRT:
Diese schließen wiederum Herzschrittmacher nicht aus: "Menschen mit Herzschrittmachern und implantierbaren Defibrillatoren  galten lange als nicht geeignet für MRT-Untersuchungen, obwohl grade  diese Patienten oft schwerwiegende Herzerkrankungen aufweisen, welche  sehr gut mit dem MRT zu diagnostizieren und im Verlauf zu beobachten  sind. Jüngste medizinische Forschung konnte zeigen, dass viele  Implantat-Träger unter Beachtung besonderer Vorkehrungen sehr sicher  mittels MRT untersucht werden können." https://www.ukm.de/index.php?id=11266

Es gibt in jedem Fall Kliniken, die Dich untersuchen würden. Ob das nun die von Dir vorgesehene Klinik auch so sieht musst Du in Erfahrung bringen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Grundsätzlich könnte die Elektronik eines Schrittmachers bei starker Miniaturisierung und fehlender Abschirmung auf Strahlung reagieren. Ein normales CT entspricht etwa der Jahresdosis an natürlicher Strahlung, das PET hat deutlich weniger. Daher sollten die Halbleiter im Schrittmacher das aushalten. *Entscheiden kann das nur der Fachmann anhand der Datenblätter der Geräte oder der Zulassungsvoraussetzungen.*
Bildartefakte sind denkbar, dürften jedoch bei PSMA-Diagnostik kaum eine Rolle spielen.
Statt einem diagnostischen CT kann man nur ein low dose CT machen, das reicht, um die Strukturen dem PET zuzuordnen.
Siehe auch https://www.mta-r.de/blog/das-pet-ct/

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Martin,





> Grundsätzlich könnte die Elektronik eines Schrittmachers bei starker Miniaturisierung und fehlender Abschirmung auf Strahlung reagieren. *Ein normales CT entspricht etwa der Jahresdosis an natürlicher Strahlung,* das PET hat deutlich weniger. Daher sollten die Halbleiter im Schrittmacher das aushalten. *Entscheiden kann das nur der Fachmann anhand der Datenblätter der Geräte oder der Zulassungsvoraussetzungen.*
> Bildartefakte sind denkbar, dürften jedoch bei PSMA-Diagnostik kaum eine Rolle spielen.
> Statt einem diagnostischen CT kann man nur ein low dose CT machen, das reicht, um die Strukturen dem PET zuzuordnen.


Vielen Dank für diese Klarstellung.

Winfried

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

danke für die Ausführungen. Heute war ich zur 1. Schrittmacherkontrolle in der Kardiologie. Der Oberarzt sagte mir, dass eine CT für den Herzschrittmacher kein Problem sei. Bei einer MRT sähe das anders aus. Ich gehe nunmehr davon aus, dass die CT machbar ist. Den Rest werde ich erfragen, wenn es soweit ist.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

mein PSA-Wert ist in den letzten 3 Monaten erwartungsgemäß von 0,17 auf 0,87 gestiegen. Der Testosteronwert liegt mittlerweile wieder bei 13,6 nmol/l. Am 19.12.2019 habe ich nach 2015 einen weiteren Termin bei Prof. Schostak in Magdeburg. Ich bin gespannt auf seinen fachlichen Rat.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## por991

Hallo Werner,
ich denke.das er rät die Intermittierung  beizubehalten , d.h.  bis zu einem Anstieg von ca.  10 zu warten , danach die Fortsetzung der Therapie.
Bei einem erneuten AbfaLL wieder aussetzen. Dazu hat er mir damals geraten.

Richard

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Richard,

danke für Deine Antwort. Da ich mit Prof. Schostak bereits 2015 ein Beratungsgespräch hatte, habe ich auch schon mit einem solchen Rat gerechnet. Er ist sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gegangen und hat mich wissen lassen, dass ich in seinen Augen auch übertherapiert worden sein könnte. 4 Spritzen bis zum Nadir 0,04 wären nach neuesten Erkenntnissen nicht unbedingt notwendig gewesen. Er tendiert in meinem Fall nun dazu, bis PSA 20 zu warten um mir dann eine Spritze abzuholen. Geht der PSA-Wert auf < 4 zurück, sollte ich mich zunächst nicht weiter behandeln lassen. In den S3-Leitlinien steht dazu aktuell in der Schautafel 7.22 unter evidenzbasierte Empfehlung e.: "Bei Abfall des PSA-Wertes unter 4 ng/ml. kann nach ausfühlicher Aufklärung alternativ eine intermittierende Hormontherapie angeboten werden."

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## por991

Hallo Werner ,
was den PSA-Wert von 10 betrifft, soll dieser gewählt werden wenn noch keine Hormontherapie gemacht worden ist, der Wert von 20 erst bei einem erneutem Anstieg.
Sollte mein Wert ,(nächste Messung mitte Februar) weiter steigen, werde ich mit Tabletten anfangen , ist auch der Vorschlag meines Urologen.
Unsicher bin ich noch mit den Brustdrüsen, ob OP. oder Bestrahlung.
Immerhin bin ich mit meinem GL 9 über 6 Jahre ohne Hormontherapie über die Runden gekommen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Georg_

Die Bestrahlung wirkt nur bei einem Teil der Patienten, z.B. bei mir nicht. Ich würde daher die OP empfehlen. Ansonsten gibt es Tamoxifen-Tabletten. Es ist aber wahrscheinlich besser, diese nicht langfristig zu nehmen.

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,
gut zu wissen. 
Ich denke ich werde wie Lowroad , zur OP tendieren.

Richard

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

mein PSA-Verlauf gönnt mir keine Ruhepause. Innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 0,87 auf nun 4,65. Das ist mehr als das 5-fache. Testo: 14,95. Ich fühle mich zurzeit sauwohl. Das wird aber nicht mehr lange anhalten. Wenn ich jetzt noch 3 Monate warte, liegt mein PSA-Wert nach Adam Riese bei 25. Der Urologe wollte mich ohne Spritze eigentlich gar nicht mehr gehen lassen. Ich habe mich mit ihm dahingehend geeinigt, in Wochen wieder messen zu lassen. Ich denke, da wird der PSA-Wert bei ca. 11 liegen. Dann ist 4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 mg angesagt und weitere 4 Wochen später die Spritze. Ein Jammer. Aber was Besseres fällt mir nicht ein.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo noch einmal,

mein PSA-Wert ist innerhalb von gut 3 Wochen auf 7,45 gestiegen. M. E. macht es keinen Sinn, bis PSA 20 zu warten, da ich in spätestens 2 Monaten dort angelangt sein werde. Ich bin gestern zur Vorbereitung auf die ADT mit Bicalutamid 50 mg angefangen. Von einem bildgebenden Verfahren habe ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt abgesehen. Das ist auch nicht zuletzt der Corona-Zeit geschuldet, in der die meisten medizinischen Einrichtungen überfordert sind. Verpasse ich an dieser Stelle etwas?

Frohe Ostern

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,




> mein PSA-Wert ist innerhalb von gut 3 Wochen auf 7,45 gestiegen. M. E. macht es keinen Sinn, bis PSA 20 zu warten, da ich in spätestens 2 Monaten dort angelangt sein werde. Ich bin gestern zur Vorbereitung auf die ADT mit Bicalutamid 50 mg angefangen. Von einem bildgebenden Verfahren habe ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt abgesehen. Das ist auch nicht zuletzt der Corona-Zeit geschuldet, in der die meisten medizinischen Einrichtungen überfordert sind. Verpasse ich an dieser Stelle etwas?
> 
> Frohe Ostern


habe in Deinem Profil gesehen das Dein Testowert unter der Hormontheraphie auch nicht optimal abgefallen war.
schau doch mal im Basiswissen Kapitel 8.5.1. nach.
Du könntest Eligard probieren,der Artikel ist einleuchtend,auch was die Anwendung des Medikamentes betrifft.
viel Erfolg
Frohe Ostern

Adam

----------


## tritus59

> Das ist auch nicht zuletzt der Corona-Zeit geschuldet, in der die meisten medizinischen Einrichtungen überfordert sind. Verpasse ich an dieser Stelle etwas?


 Hallo Werner,

Du machst eine intermittierende ADT und ein Wiedereinstieg wird von den meisten bei PSA 10 ng/mL oder auch etwas darüber in Betracht gezogen.(20 ng/mL wäre wohl auch noch ok). 

Bezüglich Überlastung der medizinischen Einrichtungen: Ich habe gehört, dass auch viele Ärzte fast keine Patienten mehr haben und auch schon Kurzarbeit machen müssen, weil eben viele so denken wie Du und ich eigentlich auch gedacht habe. Ich würde jetzt eher denken, dass die Uros und auch PET Zentren nicht sehr ausgelastet sind in dieser Zeit.

Alles Gute
Heinrich

----------


## uwes2403

Kann ich für die Allgemeinarztpraxis meiner Frau bestätigen....wenig los, es kommt nur noch, wer unbedingt muß, bevor er lange mit mehreren anderen im Wartezimmer sitzt.

----------


## por991

Ich musste für einen Termin  ( 18. März ) für mein PSMA-PET in Heidelberg über 3 Wochen warten , es war absolut kein früherer Termin möglich.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten. Ich denke, ich gehe dieses Mal die AHT ohne vorherige Bildgebung an. Ich habe lange überlegt (und tue es noch) und denke, dass ich mir das noch aufspare. Ein wenig fehlt mir da auch der Antrieb, weil ich glaube, dass, selbst wenn eine Stelle bestrahlbar, oder operabel sein sollte, der Krebs nur minimal einbrechen und dann an anderer Stelle wieder loslegen wird.

@Adam: Mein Testo ist während der letzten AHT auf 0,56 nmol/l abgesunken, Ich denke, das ist im grünen Bereich. Ich hoffe, dass das dieses Mal auch wieder funktionieren wird. 

Wenn ich die Theorie von Prof. Schostak verfolge, könnte ich ja bereits nach der 1. Spritze die AHT, sollte mein PSA-Wert unter 4 absinken, unterbrechen. Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, dass ich dann nach einem halben Jahr wieder bei PSA 10 - 20 angelangt sein werde.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,




> @Adam: Mein Testo ist während der letzten AHT auf 0,56 nmol/l abgesunken, Ich denke, das ist im grünen Bereich. Ich hoffe, dass das dieses Mal auch wieder funktionieren wird.
> 
> Wenn ich die Theorie von Prof. Schostak verfolge, könnte ich ja bereits nach der 1. Spritze die AHT, sollte mein PSA-Wert unter 4 absinken, unterbrechen. Ich habe nur die Befürchtung, dass ich dann nach einem halben Jahr wieder bei PSA 10 - 20 angelangt sein werde.


Der Testo war bei 0,56ng/ml, wäre er nicht besser bei 0,2 ng/ml ?
vieleicht lässt sich das ja erreichen.
also abbrechen wenn der PSA-Wert unter 4 ng/ml ist das würde ich auf keinem Fall tun.
würde warten bis irgendwann ein Nadir erreicht ist.
wenn das klappt hättest Du eine längere Pause von der Hormontheraphie.
also ich hatte unter den Medikamenten wenig Probleme,wie ist das bei Dir ?
was halt viel hilft ist Ausdauersport ,bei mir hat es geholfen.
österliche Grüße

Adam

----------


## Barnold

Adam, 
Werner schreibt :


> Mein Testo ist während der letzten AHT auf 0,56 *nmol/l* abgesunken


*0,56 nmol/l entspricht 0,16 ng/ml* und ist damit im grünen Bereich.

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
sorry ,da hatte ich wohl zwei dicke Ostereier auf den Augen.

Gruß 

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Arnold,

danke für die Klarstellung. So hatte ich das auch vor Augen. 
@Adam: Ich leide unter AHT doch schon einigermaßen. Ich werde mir die Niederschrift von Georg noch einmal richtig zu Gemüte führen. Mal schauen, was möglich ist.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Rest-Ostern.

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,





> Ab jetzt (04/2018) Pamorelin-Spritze
> 
> 22.05.2018: PSA 1,01 bei Testo 0,93 nmol/l
> 19.07.2018: PSA 0,24 bei Testo 0,91 nmol/l
> 18.10.2018: PSA 0,07 bei Testo 0,56 nmol/l
> 22.01.2019: PSA 0,05


Du  warst doch in 6 Monaten mit dem PSA unten bei 0,05 ng/ml. dann könntest Du ja wieder die AHT absetzen.
das könnte ja  wieder so klappen.die Nebenwirkungen halt ? 
also bei mir hält sich das in Grenzen.
bin ja im Moment unter Lutrate und Zytiga und fühle mich gut.
was am besten hilft ist Bewegung draussen bis zum abwinken,muss halt auch Spass machen.
Gruß

Adam

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Werner,

die Frage, die Dich bewegt, ist ja auch meine. Wie weit sollte der PSA Wert bei einer ADT bis zum Zeitpunkt der Intermittierung sinken ? Allgemeine Aussage: So weit wie möglich, um den besten Nachhaltigkeitseffekt zu erreichen. Das ist interpretierbar. 

Das heißt natürlich zunächst, den Testosteronwert so niedrig wie möglich abzusenken. Du hattest ja einen Testosteronwert seinerzeit von 0,16 ng/ml erreicht; ist das ausreichend ? Der grüne Bereich wird hier ja häufig bei < 0,2 ng/ml angegeben. Mein Testosteronwert liegt z.Zt. bei 0,03 ng/ml. Tiefer geht es kaum.

Und der Wert des grünen PSA Bereichs beginnt (lt. Prof. Schostak ?) bei 0,05 ng/ml ? Ist das wirklich ausreichend ? Es geht ja noch tiefer. Bei mir liegt er mit Firmagon bei jetzt 0,03 ng/ml. Ich bin gespannt, ob mein PSA Wert, der mittlerweile bei 0,03 ng/ml gelandet ist, noch weiter sinkt. Ich hoffe Richtung 0,01 ng/ml bei den niedrigen Testosteronwerten. Sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht. 

Und dann sollte man lt. Ralf diesen Nadir eine Zeitlang (einige Monate - ein halbes Jahr oder noch länger ?) auf diesem Niveau halten, um die größtmögliche Nachhaltigkeit zu erreichen.

Werner, Du hast den PSA Wert ja Anfang 2019 bereits bei 0,04 ng/ml. Warum hast Du nicht weiter durchgehalten ? War es Deine Entscheidung wegen der Nebenwirkungen oder die Entscheidung Deines Urologen ? 

Wie in meinem Thread bereits erläutert, stellt sich für uns doch die Frage: Soll man bei Erreichen des "grünen Bereichs" des PSA bei <= 0,05 ng/ml zufrieden sein und kurz darauf bereits intermittieren ? Das habe ich ja auch bei meiner ersten ADT Phase so gemacht, und der PSA ist ganz schnell wieder angestiegen. Nachhaltigkeit gleich Null !

Oder sollte man auf Teufel komm raus, den PSA Wert durch z.B. Änderung des Medikaments oder durch Hinzufügen eines Antiandrogens (Bicalutamid) oder gar Abiraterone noch weiter in Richtung 0,01 ng/ml abzusenken versuchen ? Und anschließend natürlich noch eine Zeit lang in diesem Bereich halten ?

Werner, Du hast ja bei Deiner ADT zunächst nur mit Bicalutamid begonnen und später Pamorelin hinzugenommen. Wirst Du jetzt Bicalutamid nur zur Vorbereitung auf die ADT (Pamorelin ?) einnehmen oder beides von Anfang an kombinieren (oder gegebenenfalls später ergänzen ?) ?

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg.

LG Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Namensvetter (Werner),

ich denke, dass bei meinem Testosteronwert von 0,56 nmol/l das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht war. Und ebenso beim PSA-Wert von 0,04. Im Grunde genommen hatte ich gar nicht damit gerechnet, in diesen Bereich zu kommen. Unter 0,04 wäre in meinem Fall illusorisch. An der Stelle habe ich die ADT ausgesetzt, weil mir die Nebenwirkungen immer stärker zugesetzt hatten. Mein Urologe hat das akzeptiert, aber nicht befürwortet. 

Ein "grüner PSA-Bereich" von <0,05 nach Prof. Schostak ist mir nicht geläufig. 

Bicalutamid nehme ich tatsächlich nur 4 Wochen lang zur Vorbereitung auf die nächste ADT.

Ich denke, dass es in meinem Fall keine große Nachhaltigkeit geben kann, da der PSA-Wert nach Beendigung der Folge-ADT eher schneller steigen wird, als nach der ersten. Sobald Testosteronspiegel steigt, deutet das auf eine Erholung des Körpers hin. Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist aber, das der Krebs wieder Futter findet. Und der gibt sich mit immer kleineren Mengen zufrieden. 

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Moin Werner,

warum sollte Dein Testosteronwert von 0,56 nmol/l das Ende der Fahnenstange sein ? Vielleicht haben andere Mittel, z.B. ein GnRH-Antagonist (wie Firmagon) statt eines GnRH-Analogon (wie Pamorelin) eine bessere Durchschlagskraft. Ein Versuch wäre es doch wert oder ?

Ich bin ja sehr froh, dass mein Testosteronwert auch ohne Ergänzung in den kaum mehr messbaren Bereich gefallen ist. Habe trotzdem kaum Nebenwirkungen. Will aber trotzdem intermittieren. Ist mir nicht so geheuer, mit Testosteron dauerhaft im Nullbereich zu leben. Wer sagt mir Genaueres über Langzeitwirkungen ? Die von mir besuchte Endokrinologin nahm es auf die leichte Schulter.  Bin mir da aber nicht so sicher.

Und hast Du schon an die Ergänzung von Abirateron gedacht ? Das bekommst Du doch bereits jetzt auch ohne Resistenz verschrieben. Es senkt ja auch die Hormonproduktion in der Nebenniere und dürfte den Testosteronwert auch bei Dir noch weiter senken.

Ein schönes Coronavirusfreies W/E wünscht Dir

Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo WernerJ,

Testo 0,56nmol/l ist im grünen Bereich. Das reicht mir. Alles andere hebe ich mir für später auf.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Abend Werner,

klar, so kann man es machen. 

Meine Überlegung ist nur folgende: Bei meiner erster iADT erreichte ich bereits nach einem Monat Firmagon einen Testosteronwert von < 0,03 ng/ml, was schon sehr ungewöhnlich ist. Die Nebennieren sollen ja 5-10% des Testosterons produzieren. Bei meinem Testosteron-Ausgangswert von 4,8 hätten das doch mindestens 0,24 ng/ml sein müssen. Offensichtlich sind meine Nebennieren hier wenig bis gar nicht produktiv. Mein PSA Wert ist dann auch nach 5 Monaten in den nicht mehr messbaren Bereich (< 0,01 ng/ml) gefallen. Trotz dieser extrem guten Ausgangsposition stieg mein PSA bereits nach einem Jahr wieder auf 0,53 ng/ml und war nach einem weiteren Jahr nahezu auf der gleichen Höhe wie zu Beginn der Therapie. D.h. ich hatte zwei Jahre Intermittierung gewonnen.

Wenn man diese Entwicklung mit anderen vergleicht, ist das Ergebnis nicht so berauschend. Meine jetzige iADT verläuft schon wesentlich langsamer, und mein Ziel-PSA wird möglicherweise gar nicht mehr erreicht. Das hieße, die Intermittierung danach wird wahrscheinlich noch kürzer. Und wie häufig werde ich die iADT bis zur Resistenz wiederholen können ? 
Du hast vor zwei Jahren mit Deiner iADT bei einem viel niedrigeren PSA Wert (0,18 ng/ml allerdings mit Bicalutamid) begonnen und nach 10 Monaten bei Erreichen Deines PSA Zielwerts von 0,04 ng/ml intermittiert. Auch zwei Jahre nach Beginn der Therapie stehst Du wieder vor der nächsten iADT bei einem PSA von 7,45 ng/ml.

Im Prinzip haben wir beide zwei Jahre die Hormonunterdrückung vermeiden können. 

Meine Frage ist: Geht es noch besser ? Ich für meinen Teil werde versuchen, die Zeit mit einem (sehr) niedrigen Nadir mehrere Monate durchzuhalten, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, dass die längere Zeit der Testosteronunterdrückung die Krebszellen weiter schädigen und damit die Nachhaltigkeit in Form einer längeren Intermittierung verbessert wird. So mein laienhaftes Verständnis. 

Mein Urologe empfahl dagegen: Bei Erreichen des Nadir (zweimaliges Messen) > Intermittierung. Dies ist mir nach meiner letzten Erfahrung zu schnell (ich hatte wegen Firmagon ja monatlich gemessen). Wenn man allerdings bei einem Dreimonatsdepot das Messen des PSA auch beim Setzen der Spritze vornimmt, wären es ja auch zusätzliche 3 Monate Verlängerung mindestens.

Eigentlich vertrage ich die extreme Testosteronunterdrückung ganz gut. Allerdings habe ich schon ordentliche Konditionsmängel. Der tägliche stramme gut einstündige  Ausgang wegen des so „geliebten“ Coronavirus macht mir schon zu schaffen, bin danach total durchgeschwitzt. Zum Glück habe ich so gut wie keine Hitzewallungen. Aber auch meine Blutwerte leiden durch die Therapie. Eine kontinuierliche ADT käme bei mir nicht in Frage.

LG Werner

----------


## WernerJ

*Nachtrag:* 

Es war wohl etwas spät gestern abend, deshalb heute morgen einige Korrekturen/Ergänzungen: Meine Zeit der Intermittierung betrug zwar etwa zwei Jahre, aber in dieser Zeitspanne hatte ich nur ca. 15 Monate meinen alten Testosteronwert. Und bei Dir war die Zeit der Intermittierung nur 14 Monate, und Deinen alten Testosteronwert hast Du erst jetzt am Ende der Intermittierung erreicht.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Werner,

danke nochmals für Deine Ausführungen. Vom Grundsatz her haben wir die gleichen Ansätze. Nur glaube ich nicht daran, dass, wenn man die AHT bei Erreichen des Nadirs in die Länge zieht, die Krebszellen sich anschließend langsamer entwickeln werden. Irgendwo bleiben aggressive Zellen übrig und die erwachen, sobald wieder Testosteron auf der Speisekarte steht. Ich habe eher die Befürchtung, dass sich das Testosteron nach langer AHT immer langsamer entwickelt. Daraus resultierend ist es natürlich möglich, dass der PSA langsamer steigt. Will man das? Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich die kurze Zeit mit habwegs normalem Testo genossen habe. Die nicht mehr lange auf sich wartende  AHT wird mir wieder erhebliche Nebenwirkungen bescheren. Ich glaube sogar, dass mein Herzstillstand in 10/2019 und der Einsatz des Herzschrittmachers zum Teil der AHT geschuldet sind. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## LowRoad

Wernersens,

  es ist eigentlich eine unbestrittene Tatsache, dass eine intermittierende ADT (iADT) eine etwas bessere Lebensqualität , bei etwas geringerem Gesamtüberleben bietet. Alles andere sind Schönreden individueller Einzelschicksale, um die eigene Überzeugung zu stützen. Hat aber mit statistischen Fakten nichts zu tun!

  Befragt man die beiden Gruppen, also die, die kontinuierliche ADT gemacht haben, und die iADT Männer, dann sind die Unterschiede bei der Lebensqualität nicht sonderlich groß. Aber man lebt während der Therapiephase in Hoffnung auf Besserung, was wichtig sein kann.


  Wie könnte man ADT bzw. iADT verbessern? Dazu hat Georg schon einiges zusammengetragen. Ergänzend dazu könnte man beispielsweise die iADT auch in eine bipolare-Androgen-Therapie (BAT) überführen, dann müsste man nicht monatelang warten, bis der Testosteronwert wieder nachhaltig lebensqualitätsverbessernde Höhen erreicht hätte  und der PSA Wert gleich lustig mitgestiegen wäre. Aber das bei unseren Urologen durchzusetzen, wahrscheinlich unmöglich.

----------


## Optimist

> Alles andere sind Schönreden individueller Einzelschicksale, um die eigene Überzeugung zu stützen. Hat aber mit statistischen Fakten nichts zu tun!


 Dann bin ich wohl die Ausnahme, welche die Regel (statistische Fakten) bestätigt.
  Nachdem ich ab Dezember 2019 mit dem Hormonentzug ausgesetzt habe, zeigt der Testosteronwert  bisher keine Erholung, allerdings sind nach einigen Wochen trotz des niedrigen Wertes die Hitzewallungen und die Nebenwirkungen die mich im Herbst 2019 immer schlimmer plagten,  verschwunden.
  Einzig die Libido hat sich testosteronbedingt nicht wieder eingestellt.
  Meine Stimmung ist ausgeglichen, körperlich und geistig fühle ich mich trotz des niedrigen Testosteronspiegels fit.
  Ob sich das irgendwie mit einem Placebo-Effekt erklären lässt?

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Franz,

Du hast ja recht lange ADT gemacht, da dauert es einige Zeit bis sich das Testosteron erholt. Ich hatte dazu geschrieben:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...691#post122691

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

trotz 4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 mg ist der PSA-Wert von 7,45 auf 11,4 gestiegen. Sicherlich überhaupt kein gutes Zeichen. Gestern habe ich die Pamorlin-Spritze erhalten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## por991

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> trotz 4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 mg ist der PSA-Wert von 7,45 auf 11,4 gestiegen. Sicherlich überhaupt kein gutes Zeichen. Gestern habe ich die Pamorlin-Spritze erhalten.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> WernerE



Hallo Werner,

ist schon beunruhigend dieser Anstieg , ob die Einnahme von  Bicalutamid 150 den Anstieg vielleicht verhindert hätte ?

Ich erhalte ab nächster Woche 4 Brustbestrahlungen, der Strahlen-Arzt sagte zu mir das diese in seltenen Fällen nicht wirke, ob man das glauben kann ?
Anschliesend mache ich eine Monotherapie mit Bicalutamid 150, mit der Spritze will ich noch abwarten, .

Hoffe das die Spritze deinen Wert wieder absenkt.

Gruss Richard

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,



> 17.12.2019: PSA 0,87 bei Testo 13,6 nmol/l
> 17.03.2020: PSA 5,65 bei Testo 14,95 nmol/l
> 09.04.2020: PSA 7,45.
> 
> Ich nehme Bicalutamid 50 mg zur Vorbereitung auf die nächste ADT.
> 
> 05.05.2020: PSA 11,4 trotz 4 Wochen Bicaöutamid 50 mg.
> 
> Ab 04.05.2020 ADT mit Pamorelin.


Du musst das dann mal abwarten was die nächste Messung aussagt.
ich würde in einem Monat dann messen lassen Testo und PSA.
dann siehst Du wo es lang geht.

lg
Adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo nochmal,
einen Hinweis noch aus dem Basiswissen.
Schau da mal Kapitel 8.5.1 auf Seite 124
lg
Adam

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Werner,



> trotz 4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 mg ist der PSA-Wert von 7,45 auf 11,4 gestiegen. Sicherlich überhaupt kein gutes Zeichen.


Aufmerksam geworden durch Deinen Beitrag habe ich gerade einen neuen Abschnitt in den Ersten Rat (alias "Basiswissen") eingefügt, der mit der nächsten Ausgabe am 1.6. erscheinen wird, aber hier schon mal ein Vorabdruck:



> *8.5.2 Wenn unter reiner Antiandrogen-Behandlung der PSA-Wert steigt*
> 
>  Wenn der Patient eine Therapie nur mit einem Antiandrogen der ersten oder zweiten Generation macht  das sind im Wesentlichen Flutamid und Bicalutamid  geschieht es manchmal nach einiger Zeit, dass der PSA-Wert steigt, obwohl der Patient sein Antiandrogen ordnungsgemäß einnimmt. Das Messen des Testosteronspiegels hilft hier nicht weiter, denn die Antiandrogene senken ihn nicht, mehr hierzu auf Seite 127. Der Krebs kann gelernt haben, sich vom Antiandrogen zu ernähren, eine Tatsache, die manchen Urologen unbekannt zu sein scheint. Der weiter oben erwähnte Dr. Leibowitz berichtete hiervon schon vor fast 20 Jahren.
> 
>  In der Folge steigt der PSA-Wert, ohne dass es scheinbar eine Erklärung hierfür gibt. Die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit, hier eine Klärung herbeizuführen, ist das Absetzen des Antiandrogens. *Fällt* daraufhin der PSA-Wert, so ist tatsächlich dieser Umstand eingetreten und es darf nie wieder ein Antiandrogen der ersten oder zweiten Generation eingesetzt werden. Für dieses Abfallen des PSA-Werts nach Entzug des Antiandrogens gibt es in der Medizin eine Bezeichnung: Antiandrogen-Entzugssyndrom, englisch anti-androgen withdrawal syndrome, AAWS.
> 
>  Die Therapie muss jetzt geändert werden.


Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Wenn ich das Profil richtig verstehe, nimmt Werner seit 2016 Bicalutamid. Dann kann dieses jetzt auch seine Wirkung verloren haben. Eventuell sind dann die Androgenrezeptoren des Tumors, wie Ralf beschrieben hat,  in der Lage Bicalutamid statt Testosteron für ihr Wachstum zu verwenden. Ich habe dies in meinem Text "Nebenwirkungen der ADT" auf Seite 31 beschrieben. Dort erwähne ich auch, dass die Möglichkeit besteht, von Bicalutamid auf Flutamid zu wechseln, wenn man gerne weiter Antiandrogene verwenden will.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,



> Ab Sommer 2017 Bicalutamid 150 mg.
> 
> Der Tumor in der Harnblase hatte Gottlob keine malignen Zellen.
> 
> 02.10.2017: PSA 1,64
> 15.01.2018: PSA 1,34
> 19.04.2018: PSA 1,8


Du hattest Bicalutamid 150 mg genommen in 2017,Dein PSA ist dann wieder angestiegen Anfang 2018. Das Bica hat also keine Wirkung mehr.genauso wie bei mir.
Ich habe es dann abgesetzt weil die PSA Verdoppelungszeiten wieder so waren wie ohne Bica.
es ist dann so wie es Ralf im Basiswissen beschrieben hat.
lg
Adam

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme erst jetzt zum Lesen. Danke für Eure Meinungen. Das mit dem Bicalutamid hat sich bereits aufgeklärt. Ich habe es in 2017 abgesetzt, weil es begann, seine Wirkung zu verlieren. Pamorelin hingegen, das ich im Anschluss bis 01/2019 genommen habe, hat dann denn PSA-Wert bis auf 0,04 gedrückt. 

Sehr interessant hingegen ist die Erweiterung des Basiswissens durch Ralf. Ich habe das mit der Negativ-Wirkung von Bicalutamid auch schon mal hier im Forum gelesen, es aber schlichtweg wieder vergessen. Mein Urologe hat es mir wegen der Vermeidung des Flare Up verordnet. Vielleicht weiß er es ja, wie so viele andere Urologen auch, nicht besser. Mir hätte es aber einfallen sollen. Ich werde ihn bei der nächsten Messung darauf ansprechen. Wird bestimmt wieder unangenehm... 

Danke noch mal an euch alle.

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Werner (und alle),



> Sehr interessant hingegen ist die Erweiterung des Basiswissens durch Ralf.


die Erweiterung habe ich schon wieder rückgängig gemacht. Die Sache war bereits in Abschnitt 8.5.6 "Wenn unter der antihormonellen Behandlung der PSA-Wert steigt" beschrieben, den Abschnitt habe ich jetzt noch ein bisschen editiert.
Gelegentlich bin ich selbst überrascht, was alles schon im Basiswissen steht...

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen, 

mein PSA-Wert ist 6 Wochen nach der Pamorelin-Spritze von 11,4 auf 3,0 gesunken. Testosteron 0,92 nmol/l. Mit so einem recht drastischen Abfall auf beiden Positionen habe ich nicht gerechnet. Mit Verabreichung der Spritze vor 6 Wochen nehme ich 2 - 3 Tabletten Remifemin Plus/Tag. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich von Hitzewallungen verschont bleibe, habe aber das Gefühl, dass sie erträglicher, als ohne Tabletten sind. Nachts werde ich fast jede Stunde davon geweckt. Tagsüber will ich nicht klagen. 

In weiteren 6 Wochen bin ich beim Urologen, der mir sicherlich die nächste Spritze geben will. Ich bin mir nicht darüber klar, was ich machen werde, sollte der PSA-Abfall weiter voranschreiten. 

Ich halte es ein wenig mit der Philosophie von Georg, der völlig zu Recht sagt, dass, will man den Krebs mit Stumpf und Stiel vernichten, sich weitere bösartigere Stämme bilden werden. Mir ist klar, dass ich mit dem Krebs leben muss. Die Frage ist nur, wie man am besten miteinander auskommt :-). 

Sollte ich die Spritze ablehnen, wird mein Urologe die Welt nicht mehr verstehen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde auch so schnell nicht wieder aufhören. Du kannst ja den Urologen fragen, wann denn mit einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie begonnen werden kann. Einfach um das Thema zur Sprache zu bringen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Werner,



> mein PSA-Wert ist 6 Wochen nach der Pamorelin-Spritze von 11,4 auf 3,0 gesunken. Testosteron 0,92 nmol/l.


das Testosteron sollte auf 0,67 nmol/l (= 0,2 ng/ml) zurückgehen. Sieh mal zu, dass Du das erreichst und für eine Weile hältst, bevor Du an eine Pause denkst.

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

Danke euch beiden, ich lese deutlich, dass ich die ADT weiter durchziehen muss. Ich muss eh schauen, was die nächste Messung bringt. Wahrscheinlich war ich etwas zu optimistisch. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

nach weiteren 6 Wochen liegt der PSA-Wert bei 0,96 bei Testo 0,89 nmol/l. PSA-Ausgangswert bei Gabe der Pamorelin-Spritze vor 3 Monaten war 11,0 bei Testo 13,78. Habe die nächste Pamorelin-Spritze erhalten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

heute war wieder Stunde der Wahrheit. PSA 0,19 bei Testo 0,98 nmol/l. Das PSA reagiert also noch auf die ADT. Auf den Testosteronwert habe ich den Urologen angesprochen. Er meint, das er <1,2 nmol/l liegen muss. M. W. reden wir hier im Forum doch von <0,5 nmol/l, oder?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

> Er meint, das er <1,2 nmol/l liegen muss. M. W. reden wir hier im Forum doch von <0,5 nmol/l, oder?


Weder noch. 
Man könnte meinen, dass eine solche Angabe ins "Basiswissen" gehören sollte, und *da* ist es auch, auf Seite 26:

 "Das bei antihormonellen Behandlungen (Androgendeprivationstherapien) angestrebte "Kastrationsniveau" des Testosteronspiegels beträgt:
 ≤ 0,2 ng/mℓ, ≤ 0,2 µg/ℓ, ≤ 20 ng/dℓ oder
≤ 0,694 nmol/ℓ (≈ 0,7  nmol/ℓ)"
Ralf

P.S.: Schönen Gruß an den Urologen übrigens.

----------


## WernerE

Danke Ralf,

wieder mal ein Beispiel, das klarmacht, dass die Aussagen von Urologen durchaus hinterfragt werden sollten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

auch im Bereich Urologie gibt es "Spitzenmedizin" sowie Oberärzte und niedergelassene Ärzte. Den Spitzenmedizinern kann man schon vertrauen, allerdings haben die auch nicht alle die gleiche Meinung.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

heute kam der große Schock: PSA 0,52 bei Testo 0,97 nmol/l. Vor 3 Monaten lag der PSA bei 0,19. Ich hatte eigentlich mit einem Wert von 0,05 - 0,07 gerechnet und wollte die AHT zum zweiten Mal aussetzen. Mit meinem Urologen, der meinte, das könne ein Aussetzer sein und in 3 Monaten würde vermutlich alles anders aussehen, bin ich einigermaßen aneinandergeraten. Für mich ist klar, dass die AHT ihre Wirkung verliert. 

Ich habe den Urologen auch wiederholt auf den Testosteronwert von 0,97 nmol/l angesprochen und erwähnt, dass ich eventuell ein anderes Mittel als Pamorelin benötige. Er wurde sehr unwirsch und teilte mit, dass 0,97 unter AHT voll in der Norm seien. Ich habe mich (leider) breitschlagen lassen und mir eine weitere Pamorelinspritze geben lassen. Ich kann mir aber überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass nun mein PSA sinken wird.

Bitte teilt mir Eure Meinungen einmal mit.

Danke

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

Du musst ja nicht alle drei Monate den PSA messen, das kann man auch zwischendurch machen. Die 0,97 nmol/l entsprechen 0,28 ng/ml Testosteron. Das ist nicht ganz perfekt, der Wert sollte möglichst unter 0,2 ng/ml liegen - also 0,7 nmol/l. Du könntest mit Dexamethason 0,5 mg das Testosteron noch etwas senken und damit wohl den PSA Wert etwas nach unten bringen. Kann Dir der Hausarzt verschreiben. Grundsätzlich würde ich schon noch abwarten, was willst Du sonst tun? Der Wert ist immer noch zu niedrig, um weitere Therapien einzuleiten. Der PSA Wert kann wirklich wieder etwas sinken. Aber 0,05 hätte ich nicht erwartet, Du hast duktalen Tumor. Der streut mehr als der normale Prostatakrebs, gedanklich kannst Du Dich als Gleason 8 einstufen.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Danke Georg,

ich hatte wohl zu sehr auf meine erste ADT geschaut. Da bin ich auf PSA 0,04 runtergekommen. Allerdings lag mein tiefster Testosteronwert auch bei 0,56 nmol/l. Meinst Du nicht, ich sollte bei der nächsten Spritze das Mittel ändern?

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Werner,

das kannst Du versuchen. Manchmal muss man mehrfach wechseln bis man bei einem Mittel unter 0,7 nmol/l kommt. Ich würde erstmal Eligard versuchen, da es mehr Wirkstoff enthält als andere.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank, Georg.

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Moin zusammen,

kommende Woche steht wieder die PSA-Messung an. Im Gegensatz zur Vergangenheit könnte das ein einschneidends Ereignis sein. Mein PSA-Wert ist ja in der Zeit von 11/20 auf 02/21 von 0,19 auf 0,52 ng/ml unter Pamorelin gestiegen. Ich möchte für das Gespräch mit dem Urologen einigermaßen vorbereitet sein und habe 3 Szenarien im Kopf:

1) PSA ist gleich geblieben, oder leicht gesunken: Daran glaube ich als Realist nicht und würde dann aber gem. Georgs Ratschlag auf Eligard umschwenken, weil mein Testo mit 0,97 nmol/l eigentlich noch zu hoch ist.

2) PSA ist deutlich gestiegen (bis 3 ng/ml): Ich würde auf Eligard umschwenken und mich um eine PSMA-PET-CT bemühen. Ggf. Knochenszinti.

3) PSA ist über 3ng/ml gestiegen: Tja, was mache ich dann??? Sofort Zytiga? Bildgebendes Verfahren sicherlich auf jeden Fall.

Vielen Dank bereits jetzt schon mal für Eure Ratschläge.

Frohe Pfingsten

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,




> 1) PSA ist gleich geblieben, oder leicht gesunken: Daran glaube ich als Realist nicht und würde dann aber gem. Georgs Ratschlag auf Eligard umschwenken, weil mein Testo mit 0,97 nmol/l eigentlich noch zu hoch ist.


ja der Testowert ist leicht über dem angestrebten Wert.
das reicht vielleicht den PK Zellen als Nahrung.
probiere es halt mit Eligard ,wenn das dann auch nicht fruchtet dann vielleicht nochmal was anderes.
bei höherem PSA dann nochmal PSMA PET CT.
Du kannst auch noch Zoladex oder Firmagon probieren.
auf alle Fälle das Testo muss nach unten.
bei mir hat nur Zytiga geholfen.

gutes Gelingen

lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Du solltest die Grenze nicht bei 3 ng/ml sondern bei 2 ng/ml ziehen. Dann wärst Du kastrationsresistent (plus ein paar Nebenbedingungen). Dann sollte man Zytiga ergänzen. Wenn der Wert unter 2 ng/ml liegt kannst Du Eligard versuchen, die Nebenwirkungen sind praktisch die gleichen wie bei Pamorelin. Auch Firmagon wäre einen Versuch wert, obwohl das ja jeden Monat gespritzt werden muss und nicht so angenehm ist. Schließlich wird der Urologe vielleicht vorschlagen Bicalutamid zu ergänzen. Das kann auch noch etwas Zeit gewinnen und hat wenig Nebenwirkungen.
Wenn der Urologe kein Problem hat Zytiga zu verschreiben, würde ich das machen.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

danke Euch beiden.
@ Georg: Mit Bicalutamid bin ich leider schon durch. Darunter ist mein PSA-Wert vor einiger Zeit rasant gestiegen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Werner,

ab Sommer 2017 hattest du für ca. 1 Jahr Bicalutamid 150 mg verordnet bekommen,
und hast nach dem 09.04.2020 zur Vorbereitung der Spritze 4 Wochen Bicalutamid 50 mg genommen.
Das war offensichtlich zu wenig, daher hatte die Vorbereitung zur Spritze keine Wirkung.

Vorausgesetzt deine Herzerkrankung lässt es zu, könntest du es noch einmal in Verbindung mit einem Wechsel einer anderen Spritze, zusammen mit Bicalutamid 150 mg versuchen, und nach 4 Wochen den PSA Wert messen lassen.

Im Profil hatte ich gelesen:
Du magst Autoreparaturen und gemütlich Bier trinken.
Das passt!
Wenn alles gut geht, bekommst du das Auto zum reparieren und das Bier für die Seele bei mir.   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Danke Hartmut,

Bicalutamid 150 mg hatte ich von Oktober 2017 bis Abril 2018. Nach zögerlichem PSA-Abfall stieg der PSA-Wert zum Schluss wieder an. Dann habe ich mich für die Spritze entschieden.

Sollte es mich in den Norden verschlagen, melde ich mich vorab mal bei Dir.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Mitstreiter,

soeben habe ich mir das Ergebnis der PSA-Messung abgeholt: PSA 1,50 ng/ml bei Testo 1,35 nmol/l. Der Urologe hatte die Pamorelin-Spritze bereits aufgezogen. Ich habe abgelehnt und ihm mitgeteilt, dass ich auf Eligard umsteigen möchte. Für ihn sei Eligard ein vorsintflutliches Mittel, das an die Qualität von Pamorelin nicht heranreichen könne, war seine Antwort. Mit Verweis auf den gestiegenen Testosteronwert bestand ich aber auf Eligard. Das habe ich nun bestellt und es wird mir am kommenden Donnerstag verabreicht.

Ob ich ohne Zytiga, o. ä. jemals wieder einen fallenden PSA-Wert erreichen werde, glaube ich selbst nicht so recht. Aber der Testosteronwert muss fallen.

Ich habe den Urologen noch auf den Tumorgenomtest angesprochen. Er winkte ab und teilte mit, dass ihm das Thema nicht vertraut sei. Ich zumindest werde mich aber weiter informieren.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## hartmuth

> (...) Aber der Testosteronwert muss fallen. (...)


Werner, bevor der nicht unter dem Kastrationswert ist, kann man keine Aussage treffen, wie lange eine ADT noch Wirkung hat. Der Wert muss runter.
Probiere es doch mal mit Dexamethason. Das drückt in der Regel den Testo-Wert ordentlich. Hatte es auch schon erfolgreich ausprobiert gehabt.

In den Forumstexten sind dazu auch einige Erfahrungen von Usern dokumentiert (--> Medikamente  > Dexamethason): http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Werner,




> _(...) Aber der Testosteronwert muss fallen. (...)_


Wie gesagt ich habe alle Medikamente ausprobiert das Testo wollte nicht unter 0,8 ng/ml fallen.
Das Dexa ,von dem wusste ich nichts, sonst hätte ich das auch noch probiert.
habe mit Zytiga bei PSA 11,5 ng/ml begonnen.
hatte vorher bei hohem PSA noch ein PET gemacht. für eine Bestrahlung war der Befall nicht geeignet leider.
 lg

Adam

----------


## WernerE

Dank an Euch beiden. Dexamethason hatte mir Georg auch schon empfohlen. Ich probier´s jetzt erst mal mit Eligard. Mal schauen, wie das wirkt. Zusätzlich Dexamethason wäre der nächste Schritt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## adam 60

Hallo an die Mitbetroffenen,




> Dexamethason hatte mir Georg auch schon empfohlen.


Habe schon einige Berichte gelesen von Mitbetroffenen die das Medikament gewechselt hatten und dadurch das Testo unter die 0,2 ng/ml gebracht hatten.
das hatte ich auch versucht, aber ohne Erfolg.
gibt es auch Männer Hier die das mit Dexamethason erreicht haben ?
ich selbst bin ja jetzt unter Zytiga habe den Dexaschritt ausgelassen.
vielleicht hätte das ja auch geklappt.
aber das ist ja jetzt nicht mehr änderbar.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Adam, hallo Werner,

mein Testo stand in 2014 unter Bicalutamid und Firmagon bei 0,35 ng/ml. Nach der Einnahme von 0,5 Dexamethason täglich wurde das Testosteron binnen 2 Wochen auf 0,03 ng/ml gedrückt. Der PSA allerdings wurde während der folgenden 4 Wochen nicht weiter gesenkt, ging sogar einmal hoch von 0,17 auf 0,23 ng/ml, und ich nahm dann Abiraterone. 

Dexamethasone scheint das Testosteron drücken zu können, nicht immer geht dem aber eine PSA-Reaktion einher. In dieser Studie von 2007 sprachen ca. 50% der Patienten an, und die erreichte PSA-Absenkung hielt durchschnittlich 11,6 Monate mit einer längsten Wirkung von 2 Jahren.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man eine Therapie mit Lupron macht, die den Testosteronwert senkt, so kann man mit Dexamethason den Testosteronwert weiter senken. Dexamethason blockiert die Testosteronproduktion der Nebennierenrinde. Dies macht neben anderen Wirkungen auch Abirateron. Die Beobachtung von Hartmut, dass das Testosteron auf 0,03 zurückging entspricht dieser reduzierten Testosteronproduktion durch Dexamethason. Ich glaube, wenn Hartmut noch etwas gewartet hätte, wäre der PSA Wert auch gefallen.

Wenn man Abirateron verschrieben bekommt, gibt es wenig Gründe statt dessen Dexamethason zu nehmen. Nur könnten die Nebenwirkungen geringer sein als bei Abirateron. Wenn man eine Bicalutamid-Monotherapie macht, die den Testosteronwert ja nicht senkt, so hat es keinen Zweck mit Dexamethason die Testosteronproduktion der Nebennierenrinde zu reduzieren.

Dexamethason hat noch weitere Wirkungen, wie z.B. Entzündungshemmung. Ob dies aber einen feststellbaren Einfluss auf den Tumorverlauf hat wurde bisher in Studien mit Menschen noch nicht festgestellt.

----------


## Optimist

Zur Gabe von Dexamethason beim Kastrationsresistenten PK äußert sich Prof. Heidenreich 2015 im folgenden Artikel. 
Darin ein Hinweis zu möglichen Auswirkungen  von Kortikosteroiden* vor* Abiraterone/Enzalutamid.

https://cme.mgo-fachverlage.de/uploads/exam/exam_43.pdf

_Die Applikation von Prednison oder Dexamethason kann einen palliativen Therapieeffekt in bis zu 30% derPatienten ausüben. Zudem resultiert die Therapie mit Kortikosteroiden in  einem signifikanten PSA-Ansprechen (PSA-Reduktion≥50%) bei 20-35%der Patienten. Dabei scheint die Gabe von Dexamethason 0,5 mg/Tag der Gabe von Prednison 2x5mg/Tag überlegen zu sein. Es konnte jedoch kein langfristiger  positiver onkologischer Effekt nachgewiesen werden, so dass die Steroidgabe lediglich aus palliativer Indikation heraus sinnvoll erscheint [1,2].  Zudem muss berücksichtigt werden, dass die Gabe von Steroiden vor der Therapie mit Abirateron oder Enzalutamid zu einem signifikant geringeren therapeutischen Ansprechen führt
_
_------------------------------------_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Neu für mich der Hinweis, dass Kortikosteroide vor Abiraterone o. Enzalutamid den Behandlungserfolg schmälern*.
Literaturquellen sind im Text des links nicht enthalten.

Kennt jemand Studienergebnisse oder Literatur zu Kortikosteroide *vor* Abiraterone/Enzalutamid" ?

Franz

----------


## LowRoad

_4. Kortikosteroide
Kortikosteroide unterdrücken die Produktion von Androgenen aus der Nebenniere durch die Regulation der Hypophysen-Nebennieren-Achse. Folglich können Kortikosteroide das Maligne Verhalten, sowie das Überleben von Prostatakrebszellen hemmen. Neben dieser indirekten Rolle ist bekannt, dass sie das Wachstum von Prostatakrebszellen hemmen, indem sie eine Vielzahl von tumorassoziierten Signalwegen stören. In Anbetracht dessen wurden Kortikosteroide in der Krebstherapie seit Jahrzehnten eingesetzt. Sie wurden Prostatakrebspatienten sowohl als Monotherapie, aber auch in Kombination mit anderen Antikrebsmitteln verabreicht. Leider sind ihre Antikrebseffekte, einschließlich der Verlängerung des Überlebens, bei Anwendung als Einzelwirkstoff begrenzt. In diesem Abschnitt, diskutieren wir Kortikosteroide im Hinblick auf ihre Wirksamkeit bei Anwendung in Kombinationstherapie für die Behandlung von CRPC.

4.1. Welche Arten von Glukokortikoiden sind besser?
Eine Vielzahl von Glukokortikoiden, einschließlich Prednison, Prednisolon, Hydrocortison und Dexamethason, haben Antikrebseffekte und damit verbundene klinische Vorteile für Prostatakrebspatienten. Viele Forscher haben dabei erkannt, dass ihre krebsbekämpfende Wirkung sich voneinander unterscheiden. Zum Beispiel liegt die PSA-Ansprechraten von Prednisolon (5mg × 2 = 10mg täglich) und Hydrocortison (40mg täglich) bei  CRPC-Patienten, bei 26% bzw. 22%. Im Fall von Prednison hatten 34 % der Patienten eine Abnahme des PSA-Wertes um mehr als 50%. In den vorherigen Berichten wurden die PSA-Rückgangsquoten im Zusammenhang mit Prednison-, Prednisolon- und Hydrocortison-Behandlungen angegeben, und reichten von 9% bis 33%.
Andererseits wurde im Fall von Dexamethason ein PSA-Abfall um ≥50 % bei 50 von 102 (49%) der CRPC-Patienten nachgewiesen, die mit einer Dosis von 0,5 mg täglich behandelt wurden. Andere Forscher berichteten ebenfalls von einer ähnlichen Abnahme der PSA-Werte bei 61% der CRPC-Patienten, die mit 1,5mg oder 2,25mg Dexamethason täglich behandelt wurden. Aufgrund dieser Berichten zufolge scheint Dexamethason eine signifikant größere Antikrebswirkung zu haben als andere Glukokortikoide. Abweichend davon zeigte ein Bericht jedoch, dass Dexamethason in einer Dosis von 1,5mg täglich bei nur 28% der CRPC-Patienten eine Reduktion der PSA-Spiegel von ≥50% bewirkte. Daher besteht keine allgemeine Einigkeit darüber, welches spezifische Glukokortikoid für die Behandlung von CRPC-Patienten empfohlen werden sollte.
Kürzlich wurde der erste klinische Direktvergleich von Prednisolon im Vergleich zu Dexamethason als Monotherapie bei der Behandlung von CRPC-Patienten durchgeführt. In dieser Studie wurden die Patienten zwischen den Verabreichungen im Verhältnis 1: 1: 1 randomisiert von intermittierendem Dexamethason (8 mg zweimal täglich für 3 Tage alle 3 Wochen), täglich Dexamethason (0,5 mg einmal täglich) und Prednisolon (5 mg zweimal täglich). Die intermittierende Die Behandlung mit Dexamethason wurde Mitte der Studie aufgrund eines Mangels an beobachteter Wirkung abgebrochen. Daher wurden Vergleiche der Antikrebswirkungen nur zwischen den täglichen Dexamethason- und Prednisolon-Behandlungen durchgeführt. Es wurde eine Abnahme der PSA-Werte von ≥50 % bei 16 von 39 (41 %) der mit Dexamethason behandelten Patienten und bei 8 von 36 (22 %) Prednisolon behandelte Patienten festgestellt. Obwohl sich dieser Unterschied nicht der statistischen Signifikanz näherte, wurde die Die Forscher kamen zu dem Schluss, dass Dexamethason eine wirksamere Behandlung als Prednisolon sein könnte. Andere Forscher haben diese Schlussfolgerung unterstützt._*[1]*

Anmerkungen:
Augenscheinlich bewirkt Dexamethason neben der direkten Testosteron-Absenkung noch weitere positive Effekte bei Prostatakrebspatienten. Meiner Beobachtung, und langer Recherche zu diesem Medikament, könnten etwa 20-30% der PCA Patienten davon profitieren, allerdings in unterschiedlicher Weise. Bei einigen wenigen Männern, kommt es zu einem PSA Abfall von >50%, was in der Studie von KOMIYA mit einem erkennbare längerem Krebsspezifischem-Überleben assoziiert war:



Weiterhin wäre Dexamethason ein idealer Partner für Immuntherapien, auch wenn sich das erstmal komisch anhört, aber Low-Dose Dexamethason beeinflusst nicht die Immunkompetenz des Körpers  bei hohen Dosen dann aber schon, also Vorsicht, mehr hilft hier nicht mehr!



> Several reports have also demonstrated that low‐dose  dexamethasone is a useful partner for personalized peptide vaccination  in the treatment of CRPC. This is because dexamethasone does not  suppress the immune system


 [1]

Warum wird es nicht routinemäßig eingesetzt? Das wäre ein gute Frage, die ich momentan auch nicht beantworten kann, ohne zu spekulieren! 

Ich habe das Thema Dexamethason hier im Forum seit Jahren immer mal wieder besprochen, vielleicht einfach mal danach suchen, ob sich Erhellendes darin findet.

Anekdotisch kann ich noch eigene Erfahrungen zu Dexamethson beitragen. Bei mir wirkt eine Low-Dose Dexa Therapie zusammen mit der ADT sehr gut. Ich habe aber auch schon mal in der ADT Pause, bei normalem Testosteron- und steigendem PSA-Werten Dexa genommen, 0.25mg/Tag. Das hat den PSA Wert wieder leicht abfallen lassen. Das Experiment habe ich dann aber abgebrochen, es diente mir lediglich dazu, herauszufinden, ob Dexa nur über die Testosteron-Achse wirkt, oder auch andere Effekte hat. Welche das genau wären, das habe ich trotz intensiver Suche nicht ergründen können.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Miyata, Reconsideration of Hormonal Therapy in the Era of Next‐Generation Hormonal Therapy, INTECH-2016,
[2]: Shamash; A multi-centre randomised phase III trial of Dexamethasone vs Dexamethasone and diethylstilbestrol in castration-resistant prostate cancer: immediate vs deferred Diethylstilbestrol; BJC 2011,
[3]: Gayvert; A Computational Drug Repositioning Approach for Targeting Oncogenic Transcription Factors; Cell-Report 2016
[4]: KOMIYA; Oral low-dose dexamethasone for androgen-independent prostate cancer patients; oncology letters 2010; DOI: 10.3892/ol_00000013

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank Euch für die interessanten Beiträge. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist Dexamethason in geringer Dosis (0,5 mg/Tag), das ich auf gar keinen Fall aus den Augen verlieren sollte. Wenn die ADT trotz optimaler Testosteron-Unterdrückung nicht mehr helfen sollte, wird Dexamethason wohl die nächste Wahl sein. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## ursus47

Gestatten bitte eine zwischenfrage. Dexamethson ist doch kortisonähnliches Produkt? Also es unterdrückt die Immunabwehr.
Senkt das wirklich den psa?

----------


## Georg_

Dexamethason unterdrückt die Testosteronproduktion in der Nebennierenrinde. Das steht fest und die verstärkte Testosteronsenkung verbessert die Wirkung einer Hormontherapie.

Der Umfang der Wirkung der weiteren Effekte ist unbekannt bzw. unerforscht. Wie LowRoad schrieb: "... auch andere Effekte hat. Welche das genau wären, das habe ich trotz intensiver Suche nicht ergründen können." Die Senkung des PSA Wertes wird aber wohl nicht durch Hemmung der Immunabwehr erreicht.

----------


## Heribert

Kortison wirkt antiinflammatorisch, also entzündungshemmend. Damit wird auch die Zellaktivität der Tumorzellen abgesenkt. Das dann weniger PSA in die Blutbahn gelangt, ist lediglich eine Folge daraus.
Auch einige Schmerzmittel (Diclofenac, Ibuprofen, Naproxen usw) haben diese Eigenschaft. Der Nachteil von Kortikoiden ist ihre immunsupressive Wirkung. Sie unterbinden die Anlagerung und Aussendung von Botenstoffen.

----------


## Georg_

Heribert,

das ist richtig dargestellt, aber ich konnte bisher noch keine Studie finden, die allein auf Grund der entzündungshemmenden Wirkung von Dexamethason einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes feststellen konnte.

Georg

----------


## Dada Tao

> das ist richtig dargestellt, aber ich konnte bisher noch keine Studie finden, die allein auf Grund der entzündungshemmenden Wirkung von Dexamethason einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes feststellen konnte.






Hier hilft ein Blick in das

*Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie | S3-Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom| Version 6.0| Mai 2021

*
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...0.pdf#page=227




Zitat von Seite 227

"_Von  den verschiedenen medikamentösen Optionen für die androgenunabhängige  bzw. kastrationsresistente klinische Situation ist für Prednisolon nicht  nur ein Ansprechen des PSA-Verlaufs und damit möglicherweise der  klinischen Progression, sondern auch eine positive Beeinflussung der  patientenrelevanten Endpunkte Schmerz, Appetitlosigkeit, Müdigkeit und  allgemeine Lebensqualität nachgewiesen, die in der palliativen  Therapiesituation von herausragender Bedeutung sind [885]. Deshalb wurde  Prednisolon bei symptomatischen Patienten im Rahmen dieser Leitlinie  eine prominente Stellung zuerkannt. Dies deckt sich mit der Einschätzung  der niederländischen Leitlinie. Auch für die niedrig dosierte  Gabe von Dexamethason (0,5 mg/Tag) wurde ein Absinken des PSA-Wertes bei  ca. 50 % (49/102) der untersuchten Patienten beschrieben  [886]. Da eine vergleichende Studie für die Wirksamkeit der  verschiedenen Steroide nicht vorliegt, sind in der Empfehlung alle drei  derzeit eingesetzten Substanzen genannt_"



Und wer heute einen Blick zu den Metastasierten auf https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakrebs-news geworfen hat, findet dort:

mytherapyapp.com | ArzneiWiki
*Dexamethason: Antworten auf die 14 häufigsten Fragen zum Glucocorticoid*
www.mytherapyapp.com/de/medikamente/dexamethason


TAO

PS. Vielen Dank LowRoad für die Information.





Anmerkung: 
*Text (z.B. Dexamethason) in einem PDF-Dokument (z.B. S3-Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom) suchen*
    Wählen Sie Bearbeiten > Suchen (Str+ Befehlstaste F ).
    Geben Sie den zu suchenden Text in das Textfeld der Suchen-Werkzeugleiste ein.

----------


## W.Rellok

Die Frage wurde gestellt von Ursus47




> Gestatten bitte eine zwischenfrage. Dexamethson ist doch kortisonähnliches Produkt? Also es unterdrückt die Immunabwehr.
> Senkt das wirklich den psa?


Dazu eine kleine Notiz als Zitat aus den Internisten im Netz:

https://www.internisten-im-netz.de/m.../kortison.html


Winfried

----------


## Georg_

Tao,

dass Dexamethason wirkt, habe ich nicht in Frage gestellt. Die Wirkung habe ich aber mit der Testosteronabsenkung begründet und geschrieben, es sei nicht nachgewiesen, dass der Rückgang des PSA Wertes zusätzlich durch die entzündungshemmende Wirkung von Dexamethason begründet ist. In der von dir erwähnten Studie führt Venkitamaran neben der Testosteronsenkung eine Reihe weiterer, möglicher Wirkungen auf, die eventuell den PSA Rückgang verursacht haben könnten. Diese müssten weiter untersucht werden, um ihnen eine ausreichende Wirkung zuschreiben zu können.

Also berichtet die Studie praktisch nichts anderes als ich geschrieben hatte. Ich kannte die Studie.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Eine weitere kleine Studie [1], die ich hier gerne vorstellen möchte, wurde neben der PSA Absenkung durch Dexamethason bei CRPCA auch das klinische Ansprechen untersucht. Entweder durch Bildgebung (RECIST Criteria), oder Nachlassen von Knochenschmerzen. Beides konnte im Zusammenhang einer Dexamethason Therapie bestätigt werden. Es könnte sich allerdings auch der Effekt einer etwas stärkeren Testosteronunterdrückung dahinter verbergen. Die Ansprechraten sind aber schon deutlich, deutlicher als dass ich das durch ein paar Zentel ng/ml Testosteronunterdrückung für möglich halte, aber das ist natürlich Spekulation.

In [3] wird über mögliche Grundlagen der Wirkung von Dexamethason spekuliert, auch interessant.

Bekannt, und seit Ewigkeiten genutzt, wird die entzündungshemmende Wirkung der Glukokortikoide, zu denen Dexamethason gehört. Früher, als die PCA Patienten aktiver einen eigenen ergänzenden Anteil zur Standardtherapie gesucht hatten, war natürlich auch immer wieder in Diskussion, ob entzündungshemmer vorteilhaft wären. Grundlage dazu war die von Chirurgen kommunizierte Eigenschaft von entzündlichem Gewebe rund um solide Tumore  _"Tumore sind Wunden, die nicht heilen"_ [4]. Also wurden allerlei Entzündungshemmer eingesetzt, bis hin zu den sehr wirksamen COX-2 Blockern wie Celecoxib (CELEBREX®). Diese haben aber bekannt negative Nebenwirkungen auf das Herz, meist in Form von Rhythmusstörungen. Bis auf anekdotische Berichte, konnte ich aber keine wirklich nachvollziehbaren Effekte beobachten. Allerdings, und dass ist dann doch schon erstaunlich, konnte wieder mal durch die STAMPEDE Studie, nachgewiesen werden, dass eine Kombination aus Zometa® und Celebrex® defnitiv bei Männer mit de-novo Knochenmetatsasen Wirkung zeigt[5]. Zometa® ist allerdings keine Up-Front Option mehr bei de-novo knochenmetasasierten PCA Patienten, weshalb auch das in Vergessenheit geraten wird.

So, genug für heute, obwohl ich da noch tagelang spekulieren könnte

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[1]:* Low doses of oral dexamethasone for hormone-refractory prostate carcinoma; Nishuímura, Dex-2000
*[3]:* Potential Mechanism for the Effects of Dexamethasone on Growth of Androgen-Independent Prostate Cancer; Nishimura, JotNCI Nov-2001
*[4]:* Parallelen zwischen Wundheilung und Krebs; B.Knappe März-2009
*[5]:* Zoledronic Acid-Celecoxib May Help Certain Prostate Cancer Patients; Cancer-Network Jan-2016

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte weitere Wirkungen von Dexamethason über die Testosteronsenkung hinaus nicht ausschließen, aber es ist schwierig sie nachzuweisen und zu ermitteln, ob die Intensität ihrer Wirkung einen signifikanten Effekt ergibt.

Ich habe in einem Vortrag von Gleave gelesen [1] (Slide 7), dass Lupron+Abirateron im allgemeinen das Testosteron auf 0.3 nmol/L = 0,086 ng/ml absenkt. Damit wirkt es bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs. Wenn Dexamethason einen ähnlichen Effekt hat, Hartmut berichtete von 0,03 ng/ml, so kann man damit die Wirkung von Dexamethason bei kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs erklären.

[1] https://www.apccc.org/fileadmin/file...k_1_Gleave.pdf

----------


## ElemanJ

Hallo zusammen,
eine interessante Diskussion auf hohem Niveau.
Ich habe eine Verständnisfrage zum folg. Zitat Prof. Heidernreich.

„_Die Applikation von Prednison oder Dexamethason kann einen palliativen Therapieeffekt in bis zu 30% derPatienten ausüben. Zudem resultiert die Therapie mit Kortikosteroiden in einem signifikanten PSA-Ansprechen (PSA-Reduktion≥50%) bei 20-35%der Patienten. Dabei scheint die Gabe von Dexamethason 0,5 mg/Tag der Gabe von Prednison 2x5mg/Tag überlegen zu sein. Es konnte jedoch kein langfristiger positiver onkologischer Effekt nachgewiesen werden, so dass die Steroidgabe lediglich aus palliativer Indikation heraus sinnvoll erscheint [1,2]. Zudem muss berücksichtigt werden, dass die Gabe von Steroiden vor der Therapie mit Abirateron oder Enzalutamid zu einem signifikant geringeren therapeutischen Ansprechen führt…“_

Würde die Einnahme von Dexamethason vorher, die spätere Wirksamkeit von Abiraterone oder Enzulatamid negativ beeinflüssen?

Gruß
Johan

----------


## Georg_

Johan,

aus welchem Artikel stammt dieses Zitat? Er wird darin ja begründen, bzw. eine Quelle angeben, aus der sich ergibt, dass Abirateron oder Enzalutamid nach Dexamethason schlechter wirken. Im Moment ist mir das so nicht bekannt, ich würde mir den Artikel dazu gerne ansehen.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> Johan,
> 
> aus welchem Artikel stammt dieses Zitat? Er wird darin ja begründen, bzw. eine Quelle angeben, aus der sich ergibt, dass Abirateron oder Enzalutamid nach Dexamethason schlechter wirken. Im Moment ist mir das so nicht bekannt, ich würde mir den Artikel dazu gerne ansehen.
> 
> Georg


Den Artikel v. Prof. Heidenreich habe ich schon vor ein paar Tagen erwähnt, Literaturangaben fehlen.

 https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...486#post135486 
Franz

----------


## Georg_

Der Artikel verweist auf Quellen, es gibt aber kein Quellenverzeichnis. Ich habe jetzt folgende Studie gefunden: https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...616-2/fulltext Danach macht es nichts aus, wenn die Patienten vor Abirateron Kortikosteroide nahmen (Baseline). Dies waren generell Patienten in einem schlechteren Gesundheitszustand und dieser Faktor wurde hier statistisch herausgerechnet. Allerdings waren das Patienten, die bereits eine Chemo mit Docetaxel erhalten hatten.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

am 09.06.2021 hatte ich einen Gesprächstermin in  der Uniklinik Münster. Ich schreibe erst jetzt, da ich direkt danach in  den Urlaub gefahren bin. Den Termin hatte ich bei Dr. Bögemann, der das  Gespräch aber wohl an eine Kollegin deligiert hat. In der UKM gibt es  mittlerweile das "Westdeutsche Tumorzentrum Netzwerkpartner Münster".  Das Neueste an der Geschichte ist nach meiner Auffassung der Name.

Folgendes habe ich in Erfahrung gebracht: 

Mein  Prostatakarzinom wird mittlerweile als kastrationsresistent eingestuft.  Man empfahl mir ein konventionelles bildgebendes Verfahren. Bei  Ausschluss von Metastasierung würde ich Apalutamid, Enzalutamid, oder  Darolutamid erhalten. Insbesondere auf Darolutamid hielt man große  Stücke. Bei Metastasierung kämen Apalutamid und Darolutamid nicht mehr  in Frage (ist das wirklich so???). Dann wäre Abiraterone, Enzalutamid,  oder Chemotherapie die Wahl. Ich habe dann noch nach einer PSMA-PET-CT  gefragt. Da sei man auch nicht abgeneigt, so die Ärztin, dann wäre aber  die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass Metastasen gefunden würden und und  für mich käme nur noch die härtere Behandlung in Frage. Der Ärztin habe  ich zu verstehen gegeben, dass man so doch lediglich die Augen vor den  Tatsachen verschließen würde. Da stimmte sie zu und meinte, das sei  nicht zu ändern...

Abschließend habe ich noch nach Dexamethason  gefragt. Das, so die Ärztin, würde den PSA-Wert lediglich kaschieren und  man würde sich in einer faschen Sicherheit wägen.

Tja, ich wäre  den Experten hier im Forum natürlich dankbar, wenn sie ihre Kommentare  abgeben würden. Das dringlichste ist jetzt wohl zunächt die Art der  Bildgebung. Aber natürlich auch, wie es danach weitergeht.  

Zu  guter Letzt: Mein PSA-Wert, der dort gemessen worden ist, ist innerhalb  von 14 Tagen von 1,50 auf 2,24 ng/ml gestiegen. Der Testo ist unter  Eligard im gleichen Zeitraum von 1,35 nmol/l auf 0,62 nmol/l gesunken.  Also: Eligard leistet gute Arbeit, aber gegen Kastrationsresistenz kommt  es natürlich nicht an.

Viele Grüße an alle

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Apalutamid und Darolutamid sind (bis jetzt) nur für das kastrationsresistente, nicht-metastasierte Prostatakarzinom zugelassen. In den USA und vielen Ländern Europas gibt es derzeit praktisch kein PSMA PET/CT. Daher kann man diese Medikamente bekommen, wenn man mit CT/Knochenszintigramm keine Metastasen feststellt. Die meisten Patienten würden aber bei einer PSMA PET/CT Untersuchung Metastasen zeigen. An sich würden diese PSMA Befunde nicht gelten, darüber sind sich die Fachleute einig. Aber der Arzt möchte eine Diskussion mit der Krankenkasse vermeiden und lässt daher kein PSMA PET/CT machen. Ich hatte übrigens eine Eingabe gemacht, man möge dies doch in der Leitlinie klarstellen, damit diese Problematik nicht entsteht. Es hieß, die Leitlinie würde nicht festlegen, wann welches Medikament einzusetzen sei.

Die Aussage, Dexamethason würde den PSA Wert kaschieren, ist nur eine Annahme der Ärztin, irgend etwas muss man dem Patienten auf seine Frage ja sagen. Aber wenn du Darolutamid bekommst, ist Dexamethason nicht so wichtig. Es würde den Testosteronwert noch etwas mehr senken als Eligard allein, das wäre ja besser. Eine Studie zu einer Darolutamid+Eligard+Dexamethason Kombination gibt es nicht.

Darolutamid steht im Verdacht, die geringsten Nebenwirkungen zu verursachen. Daher haben dir die Ärzte Darolutamid empfohlen. Sicher ist das nicht, da es noch keine Studie gibt, die direkt diese Medikamente miteinander vergleicht. Jedes Medikament hat seine eigene Studie und die Teilnehmergruppen waren unterschiedlich. Aber ich würde auch Darolutamid nehmen.

----------


## Barnold

Georg,
Apalutamid ist inzwischen sehr wohl für metastasiertes PCa zugelassen. Ich profitiere z.Z. davon.
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

So weit ich das übersehe, ist Apalutamid bei nicht-kastrationsresistentem, metastasierten PCa zugelassen (also deine Situation). Aber nicht bei kastrationsresistentem, metastasierten Prostatakrebs. Bei kastrationsresistentem PCa nur, wenn keine Metastasen mit CT/Knochenszintigramm erkennbar sind.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@ Georg: Dein Beitrag hat mir besonders weitergeholfen. Aus taktischen Gründen sollte ich wirklich das herkömmliche bildgebende Verfahren anstreben, um dann in den "Genuss" von Darolutamid zu gelangen. Darolutamid, so die Ärztin, würde ca. 2 Jahre wirken. Wenn ich auf meine PK-Karriere zurückblicke, glaube ich eigentlich nicht so recht daran.

Ich hatte übrigens auch noch den Tumorgenomtest angesprochen. Der würde aber erst bei nachgewiesenen Metastasen gemacht. Ich habe mich jedenfalls beim WTZ (Westdeutsches Tumorzentrum Münster) registrieren lassen und der Nutzung meiner Daten zugestimmt.

Bitte gerne weitere Wortmeldungen. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

_Ich habe meinen letzten Artikel im Folgenden noch einmal einkopiert, weil er nicht unter "Neue Beiträge" erschienen ist._ 


Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@ Georg: Dein Beitrag hat mir besonders weitergeholfen. Aus taktischen  Gründen sollte ich wirklich das herkömmliche bildgebende Verfahren  anstreben, um dann in den "Genuss" von Darolutamid zu gelangen.  Darolutamid, so die Ärztin, würde ca. 2 Jahre wirken. Wenn ich auf meine  PK-Karriere zurückblicke, glaube ich eigentlich nicht so recht daran.

Ich hatte übrigens auch noch den Tumorgenomtest angesprochen. Der würde  aber erst bei nachgewiesenen Metastasen gemacht. Ich habe mich  jedenfalls beim WTZ (Westdeutsches Tumorzentrum Münster) registrieren  lassen und der Nutzung meiner Daten zugestimmt.

Bitte gerne weitere Wortmeldungen. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

_Ich habe meinen letzten Artikel im Folgenden noch einmal einkopiert, weil er nicht unter "Neue Beiträge" erschienen ist._ 


Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@ Georg: Dein Beitrag hat mir besonders weitergeholfen. Aus taktischen   Gründen sollte ich wirklich das herkömmliche bildgebende Verfahren   anstreben, um dann in den "Genuss" von Darolutamid zu gelangen.   Darolutamid, so die Ärztin, würde ca. 2 Jahre wirken. Wenn ich auf meine   PK-Karriere zurückblicke, glaube ich eigentlich nicht so recht daran.

Ich hatte übrigens auch noch den Tumorgenomtest angesprochen. Der würde   aber erst bei nachgewiesenen Metastasen gemacht. Ich habe mich   jedenfalls beim WTZ (Westdeutsches Tumorzentrum Münster) registrieren   lassen und der Nutzung meiner Daten zugestimmt.

Bitte gerne weitere Wortmeldungen. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

meines Wissens kann man einen Gentest machen, sobald man kastrationsresistent ist, Metastasen müssen nicht nachgewiesen werden. Ich würde das möglichst bald machen, da die Auswertung von Biopsieproben teilweise nicht mehr möglich ist wenn diese zu lange beim Pathologen lagern.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Werner,

ich mache als nmCRPC-Patient jetzt seit dem 1.7. die Monotherapie mit Darolutamid. Nach 3 Wochen ist mein PSA schon von 2,00 ng/ml auf 1,68 ng/ml gefallen. Außerdem vertrage ich die Tabletten sehr gut. Die Ärzte von der Uniklinik Münster sind der Meinung, dass diese Therapie durchaus 3 bis 4 Jahre wirken kann.
Von mir aus auch gerne länger. Ansonsten bleiben ja noch weitere Pfeile im Köcher.

Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## ursus47

O Lutz ich freue mich dass du wieder mitmachst 
Lieber Gruß aus dem Süden 
Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> O Lutz ich freue mich dass du wieder mitmachst 
> Lieber Gruß aus dem Süden 
> Urs


Hallo Lutz

auch ich freue mich, dass Du wieder dabei bist.

*"Alles, was man sich vom Leben wünschen sollte, ist ein Ort, wo man hingehört. Wo man geliebt wird, ohne beurteilt zu werden. Bedingungslos"
*
Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Danke Urs,
Liebe Grüße aus Ostfriesland!
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

Danke lieber Harald!
Lutz

----------


## martcu

Hi Lutz, schön von dir zu hören. Grüße Martin

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank Euch für die Antworten.

@ Lutz: Das Du das Zeug gut verträgst, macht Hoffnung. Natürlich genauso, dass Dein PSA-Wert sinkt.
@ Georg: Benötige ich denn für den Gentest das herausoperierte OP-Material von 2012? Das hat mir bei der Besprechung in der Uniklinik Münster niemand gesagt.

Viele Grüße an alle

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

noch eine Frage an Lutz: Du sprichst von Monotherapie. Nimmst Du nur Darolutamid? Keine ADT (Spritze)?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Reiner,

ja, ich nehme nur Darolutamid. So hat es mir die Uniklinik Münster empfohlen. Also entgegen der Leitlinie ohne ADT. Darum geht es mir jetzt auch so gut.
Ich fühle mich bei der Uniklinik bestens betreut.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ich fühle mich bei der Uniklinik bestens betreut.


Na ja, bei dem: https://www.ukm.de/index.php?id=942

 berühmten Professor. Da bist Du, lieber Lutz, wirklich gut aufgehoben.

Alles Gute weiterhin für Dich.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Lutz,

hat Dir das wirklich der Semjonow empfohlen? Mir ist klar und deutlich in Münster gesagt worden, dass ich die ADT parallel immer weiter machen müsste. Frau Dr. Schlack.

Gruß Werner

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Lutz,
> 
> hat Dir das wirklich der Semjonow empfohlen? Mir ist klar und deutlich in Münster gesagt worden, dass ich die ADT parallel immer weiter machen müsste. Frau Dr. Schlack.
> 
> Gruß Werner


Hallo Werner,

ja, die Uroonkologie, Frau Dr. Schlack und Prof. Dr. Bögemann. Wir gucken jetzt erst mal, wie sich das weiter entwickelt. In zwei Monaten fahr ich zur Kontrolle wieder nach Münster. 

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

> Na ja, bei dem: https://www.ukm.de/index.php?id=942
> 
>  berühmten Professor. Da bist Du, lieber Lutz, wirklich gut aufgehoben.
> 
> Alles Gute weiterhin für Dich.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> 
> Harald


Danke Harald,

bei mir ist es: https://www.ukm.de/index.php?id=12273

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

> @ Georg: Benötige ich denn für den Gentest das herausoperierte OP-Material von 2012? Das hat mir bei der Besprechung in der Uniklinik Münster niemand gesagt.


Das alte OP-Material beim Pathologen zu untersuchen ist erstmal das einfachste. Sonst muss eine Metastase biopsiert werden um neues Material zu bekommen. Manchmal trifft man die Lymphknoten-Metastase nicht, bei Knochenmetastasen ist es schmerzhaft und teilweise wird zu wenig Material gewonnen.
Aber 2012 ist schon sehr lange her und das Material wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr verwendbar sein. Es sollte möglichst nicht älter als fünf Jahre sein. Aber wenn du noch ein paar Jahre mit der Untersuchung wartest, hat es wohl wirklich keinen Zweck mehr.

Danke für die Information, dass Prof. Bögemann Darolutamid ohne ADT anwendet.

Georg

----------


## WernerE

Hallo, 

danke für Eure Antworten.

@ Georg: die Info, dass Prof. Bögemann Darolutamid ohne ADT anwendet, kam von Lutz. Mir war das auch neu.
@Lutz: Ich habe mir einmal Deinen Bericht durchgelesen. Offensichtlich leidest Du unter der ADT noch erheblich mehr, als ich. Vielleicht war das der Grund dafür, dass man bei Dir Darolutamid ohne ADT versucht. Dafür wünsche ich Dir nur das Beste. Ich werde das im eigenen Interesse beobachten. Bei meinem nächsten Besuch in der Uniklinik Münster werde ich anfragen, ob das für mich nicht doch in Frage kommt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> @Lutz: Ich habe mir einmal Deinen Bericht durchgelesen. Offensichtlich leidest Du unter der ADT noch erheblich mehr, als ich. Vielleicht war das der Grund dafür, dass man bei Dir Darolutamid ohne ADT versucht. ...
> 
> WernerE


Hallo Werner,

genau! Deshalb wurde mir diese Therapievariante angeraten.

Ich bin immer etwas neidisch, wenn ich von anderen höre, dass sie von der ADT kaum was merken. 

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## WernerE

Moin Lutz,

ich habe mein Päckchen mit der ADT auch zu tragen. Aber bei Dir hörte es sich tatsächlich noch schlimmer an. Ich hoffe, das legt sich ohne Spritze.

WernerE

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Werner,

jetzt nehme ich das Nubeqa schon fast seit 5 Wochen und ich fühle mich saugut  :L&auml;cheln: 
Selbst die Schwitzattacken nehmen ab.
Natürlich sind auch für Nubeqa fiese mögliche Nebenwirkungen gelistet. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit denen nichts zu tun bekomme.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Eine Nebenwirkung, die sich bei dir einstellen wird, ist Brustvergrößerung. Ähnlich wie bei Bicalutamid. Dagegen kann man täglich 10 mg Tamoxifen nehmen.

----------


## lutzi007

> Eine Nebenwirkung, die sich bei dir einstellen wird, ist Brustvergrößerung. Ähnlich wie bei Bicalutamid. Dagegen kann man täglich 10 mg Tamoxifen nehmen.


Hallo Georg,

wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich hatte 2018/2019 einige Monate Bicalutamid 150 genommen und gegen die Brustvergrößerung vorsorglich eine Bestrahlung der Brust erhalten.
Deswegen spüre ich jetzt sicher auch nichts in den Brustdrüsen.
Aber danke für den Tipp. Falls sich da doch noch was tun sollte, kann ich dann das Tamoxifen nehmen.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Die Bestrahlung der Brust hilft, in vielen Fällen (den meisten?) kommt es doch zu einer Vergrößerung. Du kannst wohl abwarten, dann aber mit 20 mg Tamoxifen beginnen. Soweit ich die Studien in Erinnerung habe, kommt es bei 80-90% der Patienten zu einer Brustvergrößerung.

----------


## lutzi007

> Die Bestrahlung der Brust hilft, in vielen Fällen (den meisten?) kommt es doch zu einer Vergrößerung. Du kannst wohl abwarten, dann aber mit 20 mg Tamoxifen beginnen. Soweit ich die Studien in Erinnerung habe, kommt es bei 80-90% der Patienten zu einer Brustvergrößerung.


Danke Georg,
ich werde das bei meinem nächsten Kontrolltermin in der Uniklinik Münster mal ansprechen.
Gruß Lutz

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,,

hier ein Update: Zwischenzeitlich habe ich ein Knochenszinti und eine CT Abdomen in der UKM vornehmen lassen. Das Ergebnis werde ich am Donnerstag dieser Woche erhalten. Wird spannend.

Heute war ich beim Urologen und habe mir die nächste Spritze Eligard abgeholt und gleichzeitig die Blutwerte erhalten: PSA 2.09 ng/ml bei Testo 1.22 nmol/l. Der PSA-Wert ist also geringfügig gefallen. Damit hätte ich keinesfalls gerechnet. Überhaupt nicht ins Bild passt, dass der Testo gestiegen ist. Hat das mit der Umstellung von Pamorelin auf Eligard zu tun?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh über die PSA-Senkung. Erst recht im Hinblick auf die Diagnose, die ich am Donnerstag in der UKM erhalten werde. Bin nicht mehr ganz so pessimistisch.

Ich werde berichten und alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

auf den persönlichen Termin bei der UKM heute ist verzichtet worden. Vielmehr hat mir die behandelnde Ärztin Die Skelettszinti und CT telefonisch erklärt. Darüber hinaus habe ich den Bericht über die Knochszinti seit heute auch schriftlich vorliegen. Beunruhigend ist "lediglich" die Aussage "Suspekte Mehranreicherungen im OS parietale links (Schädelknochen)". Darüber könne die Ärztin aber zurzeit auch nur spekulieren. Sie wird das Ergebnis in die Tumorkonferenz geben und dort entscheiden, ob weitere Untersuchungen (MRT, CT) erforderlich sein werden. 

Die restlichen Auffälligkeiten sind offensichtlich der Altersarthrose geschuldet.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

_Ich verstehe das nicht. Mein o. g. Beitrag ist wieder nicht unter "neue Beiträge" erschienen. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch?_


Hallo,

auf den persönlichen Termin bei der UKM heute ist verzichtet worden.  Vielmehr hat mir die behandelnde Ärztin Die Skelettszinti und CT  telefonisch erklärt. Darüber hinaus habe ich den Bericht über die  Knochszinti seit heute auch schriftlich vorliegen. Beunruhigend ist  "lediglich" die Aussage "Suspekte Mehranreicherungen im OS parietale  links (Schädelknochen)". Darüber könne die Ärztin aber zurzeit auch nur  spekulieren. Sie wird das Ergebnis in die Tumorkonferenz geben und dort  entscheiden, ob weitere Untersuchungen (MRT, CT) erforderlich sein  werden. 

Die restlichen Auffälligkeiten sind offensichtlich der Altersarthrose geschuldet.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

_Ich verstehe das nicht. Mein o. g. Beitrag ist wieder nicht unter "neue Beiträge" erschienen. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch?_


Hallo,

auf den persönlichen Termin bei der UKM heute ist verzichtet worden.   Vielmehr hat mir die behandelnde Ärztin Die Skelettszinti und CT   telefonisch erklärt. Darüber hinaus habe ich den Bericht über die   Knochszinti seit heute auch schriftlich vorliegen. Beunruhigend ist   "lediglich" die Aussage "Suspekte Mehranreicherungen im OS parietale   links (Schädelknochen)". Darüber könne die Ärztin aber zurzeit auch nur   spekulieren. Sie wird das Ergebnis in die Tumorkonferenz geben und dort   entscheiden, ob weitere Untersuchungen (MRT, CT) erforderlich sein   werden. 

Die restlichen Auffälligkeiten sind offensichtlich der Altersarthrose geschuldet.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt ist er schon das 3. Mal zu sehen.

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

deine Beiträge sind zu sehen. Ich glaube unter "was ist neu" werden nur Beiträge angezeigt, die man noch nicht gelesen hat und deinen eigenen Beitrag hast du gelesen, daher erscheint er dabei nicht.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Werner,



> _Ich verstehe das nicht. Mein o. g. Beitrag ist wieder nicht unter "neue Beiträge" erschienen. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch?_


Wenn Du in einen thread einen eigenen Beitrag schreibst oder einen neuen thread beginnst, werden Dir diese threads nicht angezeigt, solange Du eingeloggt bist. Das mag vielleicht etwas merkwürdig erscheinen, aber es ist so. Wenn Du Deine Beiträge sehen willst, die Du ja aschließlich kennen solltest, musst Du Dich ausloggen.

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

Danke euch.
@Ralf: Habe ich alles schon ausprobiert. Beitrag geschrieben, ausgeloggt. 1 Stunde später wieder eingeloggt. Unter "neuen Beiträgen" war nichts zu sehen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## RalfDm

> 1 Stunde später wieder eingeloggt.


Das eben solltest Du nicht tun, wenn Du Deine eigenen Beiträge sehen willst.

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

ok. Danke.

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat Werner:*



> Darüber hinaus habe ich den Bericht über die Knochszinti seit heute auch schriftlich vorliegen. Beunruhigend ist "lediglich" die Aussage "Suspekte Mehranreicherungen im OS parietale links (Schädelknochen)".


Hallo Werner,

eine fokale Mehranreicherung in der Skelettszintigraphie ist ja eine klare Abgrenzung, die meiner Meinung nach durch Ablagerungen bestimmter Medikamente entstehen kann. So habe ich es irgendwann hier im Forum mal gelesen.
Metastasen eines Pca Tumors sind relativ selten im Kopfbereich zu finden.
Zur Abklärung wird dir das Tumorboard wohl ein PET empfehlen.

Ich wünsche dir eine entspanntere Zeit bis zur Klärung.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Danke Hartmut,

fahre nächste Woche erstmal 3 Wochen mit dem Wohnwagen in den Urlaub.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

nach dem Urlaub lag der Ambulanzbrief der Uniklinik auf dem Tisch. Ergebnis von Skelettszinti und MSCT-Untersuchung des Thorax und des gesamten Abdomens: Kein Anhalt für neu aufgetretene thoracoabdominale Metastasierung. Die suspekten Anreicherungen beim Skelettszinti wurden in der Tumorkonferenz als "eher keine Metastase" eingeordnet.

Ich denke, dass das Ergebnis auch etwas damit zu tun hat, dass man mir zur weiteren Behandlung Daro- oder Apalutamid zukommen lassen möchte. 

Ich meine, dass Darolutamid zunächst das geeignete Mittel sein könnte. Oder gibt es von unseren Experten andere Vorschläge? Die nächste Frage, die sich stellt, ist, ob ich tatsächlich auf die Spritze verzichten sollte. Lutz praktiziert das ja mit einigem Erfolg.

Ach ja: Nebenbefundlich ist bei mir eine "konstante mesenteriale Pannikulitis" diagnostiziert worden. Hatte ich bis dahin noch nie gehört. Gem. Google eine Erkrankung des Fettgewebes von Dünn- und Dickdarm. Offensichtlich gar nicht so selten bei Männern über 60. Bislang habe ich keine Sympthome. Sowas kann allerdings sehr unangenehm werden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

Bitte meldet Euch mal insbesondere wegen der weiteren Behandlung des PK.

Danke schon mal.

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Darolutamid wird auch ohne Spritze gut wirken. Ob es in der Kombination mit der Spritze besser und/oder länger wirkt, kann keiner sagen. Ich habe von einem Patienten gelesen, der seit sechs Monaten Darolutamid Monotherapie macht. Sein PSA ist 1,0 ng/ml.

----------


## WernerE

Danke dir, Georg.

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich meine, dass Darolutamid zunächst das geeignete Mittel sein könnte. Oder gibt es von unseren Experten andere Vorschläge? Die nächste Frage, die sich stellt, ist, ob ich tatsächlich auf die Spritze verzichten sollte. Lutz praktiziert das ja mit einigem Erfolg.


Moin Werner,

das Darolutamid soll weniger Nebenwirkungen haben. Ich vertrage die 2 täglichen Tabletten sehr gut.
Auf die Spritze würde ich erst später verzichten, falls es zu erheblichen NW durch die Spritze kommt.
Das kann man dann mit dem Urologen später besser besprechen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Moin Hartmut,

ich bekomme die Spritze seit mehr als 2 Jahren. Die Nebenwirkungen möchte ich schon mit "erheblich" bezeichnen. "Unerträglich" wäre zu hoch gegriffen. Die Empfindungen werden ohnehin immer individuell wahrgenommen.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Werner,

In Google Scholar für dich gefunden:
https://link.springer.com/chapter/10...662-45133-5_14




> Pannikulitiden stellen eine heterogene Gruppe entzündlicher Erkrankungen des subkutanen Fettgewebes dar. Aufgrund begrenzter klinischer Reaktionsmuster der Haut bei Entzündungen der Subkutis, zeigt sich oft ein ähnliches klinisches Bild, meist gekennzeichnet durch erythematöse Knoten vorwiegend an den unteren Extremitäten. Nur unter Einbezug der histopathologischen Beurteilung gelingt die richtige Zuordnung der jeweiligen Pannikulitis. Allerdings gestaltet sich die korrekte Einordnung als herausfordernde Aufgabe, da Pannikulitden im Verlauf der Erkrankung unterschiedliche histologische Merkmale zeigen und eine adäquate klinisch-pathologische Korrelation oft nicht durchgeführt werden kann. Histopathologisch kann Abhängig von der Verteilung des entzündlichen Infiltrates zwischen einer vorwiegend septalen und einer vorwiegend lobulären Pannikulitis unterschieden werden. Weitere Merkmale wie beispielsweise das Vorliegen einer Vaskulitis, die Zusammensetzung und Anordnung des entzündlichen Infiltrates, eine dermalen Beteiligung, sowie für eine Erkrankung typische Merkmale wie Miescher'sche Radiärknötchen, Geisterzellen oder nadel-förmige Spalten können zur richtigen Diagnose führen.


Diese Baustelle Pannikulitis dürfte für dich nach meiner Einschätzung keine entscheidende Bedeutung haben.

Winfried

----------


## WernerE

Danke Winfried,

ich lege das gedanklich erstmal ad acta. Habe genug andere Baustellen :-). Beim nächsten Besuch bei meiner Hausärtztin werde ich das nochmal ansprechen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen, 

PSA ist in einem Monat von 1,92 auf 2,54 ng/ml gestiegen. Auch Eligard ist kein Wundermittel. Testo bei 0,73 nmol/l. Ich bleibe dennoch erstmal bei Eligard. Darolutamid spare ich mir noch auf.

Euch alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

wie zu erwarten ist der PSA-Wert nun auf 5,42 ng/ml gestiegen. Testo 0,98 nmol/l. Nun wird es Zeit, aktiv zu werden. Darolutamid verschreibt der Urologe mir nicht. Die Uniklinik Münster teilt mit, dass vor der Gabe von Darolutamid nochmals ein bildgebendes Verfahren (Skelettszinti und CT Thorax/Abdomen) gemacht werden muss. Ärgerlich ist, dass ich das nicht mehr in der Uniklinik machen lassen kann. Die sind wohl so überlastet, dass nur noch stationäre Patienten dafür in Frage kommen. Schon ein schwaches Bild für eine Uniklinik, finde ich.

Ich habe mir nun Termine geholt. Skelettszinti Klinik Osnabrück und CT Abdomen in der  hiesigen Radiologischen Praxis. Danach Termin in der Uniklinik. Viel mehr Lauferei geht nicht.

Eine Eligard-Spritze habe ich vom Urologen heute natürlich noch erhalten. Habt Ihr noch Ratschläge für mich?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Blacksheep

> Ärgerlich ist, dass ich das nicht mehr in der Uniklinik machen lassen kann. Die sind wohl so überlastet, dass nur noch stationäre Patienten dafür in Frage kommen. Schon ein schwaches Bild für eine Uniklinik, finde ich.
> WernerE


Ist hier an der Uni Halle das Selbe.
Und jeder weiß, dass gerade bei Knochenszintigrafien im Verlauf immer auf vorhergehende Aufnahmen und Befunde gegriffen wird. Da wäre es doch das Sinnvollste, wenn man in der selben Einrichtung bleiben könnte.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo WernerE,
ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass bei CT und Szinti nichts gefunden wird. Denn nur dann werden sie Dir in Münster das Darolutamid gemäß den aktuellen Vorschriften verschreiben. Ist natürlich sehr enttäuschend, dass die in Münster CT und Szinti nicht mehr machen wollen. Ich bin da übrigens auch in Behandlung. CT und Szinti wurden bei mir allerdings immer in einem hiesigen kleinen Krankenhaus gemacht.
Würde Dein Urologe Dir, falls es mit Darolutamid nicht klappt, das Apalutamid verordnen? 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Wenn CT und Knochenszintigramm nichts zeigen, wird dir auch der Urologe Darolutamid verschreiben.

----------


## WernerE

Danke Ihr beiden,

Apalutamid hätte mir der Urologe verschrieben. Das sei leitliniengerecht. Ich wollte aber Darolutamid, um der Empfehlung der Uniklinik nachzukommen. Mal schauen, was die bildgebenden Verfahren zeigen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Blacksheep,

Es ist wirklich seltsam. Das letzte Knochenszinti und die letzte CT sind noch vor weniger als 6 Monaten in Münster gemacht worden. 

Viele Grüße 

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Ergebnisse vom Knochenszinti und der CT Abdomen erhalten: Keine Metastasen nachweisbar. Also Schwein gehabt. Gerechnet habe ich damit nach meinem letzten PSA-Anstieg eigentlich nicht. Ich hatte nun ein Gespräch im UK Münster und erhalte seit gestern Darolutamid. Mal schauen, wie ich´s vertrage und was der PSA-Wert in ca. 2 Monaten so macht. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo WernerE,
Das ist ja super, dass es jetzt so bei Dir geklappt hat! "Geniesse" diese Medikation, solange es geht.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Werner,

das ist doch erfreulich!

Die Darolutamid wirst du wohl gut vertragen.
Wir sind ja ähnlich mit dem Pca betroffen.
Ich habe kaum Nebenwirkungen, und habe das Gefühl, das das Medikament den Krebst auffrisst.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich nehme die ja ohne die Spritze, 2 X 2 am Tag.
Abklingende Hitzewallungen habe ich zwar immer noch, aber es gibt schlimmeres.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Lutz,

ich hatte aufgrund von Lieferengpässe Probleme, die Tabletten sofort zu bekommen.
Erst die 2. Apotheke konnte sie nach 2 Tagen liefern.

Hast du auch kleinere Schwierigkeiten gehabt?
Ich kann kein Vorrat anlegen, weil ich sie nur einmal im Monat bekomme.
Wir konnten uns nur auf "Rezept per Post" (Dauerauftrag) mit meiner Urologie einigen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Hartmut,

das ist ja doof. Fängt es damit jetzt auch schon mit Lieferschwierigkeiten an?

Bisher hatte ich vormittags das Rezept eingereicht und nachmittags schon die Tabletten. 
Ich bekomme das Rezept jetzt immer für ca. 3 Monate, also 3 Packungen.

Ich hoffe, es handelt sich bei Dir nur um einen kurzzeitigen Lieferengpass. Da mit diesem Medikament ja sehr gut verdient wird, dürfte es da nicht diese Probleme geben wie mit den zur Zeit von Lieferengpässen stark betroffenenen Mitteln wie Tamoxifen u.a., hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Mann, wir brauchen doch unseren Stoff...  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## WernerE

Moin,

danke für Eure guten Wünsche. Mich hat etwas beunruhigt, dass Menschen mit Herzrhythmusstörungen die Einnahme "mit dem Arzt abklären" sollen. Da frage ich mich, mit welchem Arzt ich das abklären soll. Und sollte mir einer sagen, nimm Darolutamid lieber nicht, was soll ich dann nehmen? Also frage ich lieber gar nicht. 

Darolutamid war hier in der Apotheke übrigens sofort verfügbar. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RolandHO

Moin Werner,
gut, dass in den Untersuchungen keine Metastasen sichtbar waren und du die vorgeschlagene Medikation nehmen kannst.





> Mich hat etwas beunruhigt, dass Menschen mit Herzrhythmusstörungen die Einnahme "mit dem Arzt abklären" sollen. Da frage ich mich, mit welchem Arzt ich das abklären soll. Und sollte mir einer sagen, nimm Darolutamid lieber nicht, was soll ich dann nehmen? Also frage ich lieber gar nicht.


Da du ja Herzpatient bist (wie ich auch, deshalb bewegt mich diese Frage), würde ich an deiner Stelle diese Medikation mit deinem Kardiologen besprechen. Es geht ja nicht um die Alternative Darolutamid ja oder nein, sondern eher darum, deine übrige Medikation anzupassen. Nimmst du abgesehen von Beta-Blocker noch andere herzbezogene Medikamente, z.B. Statin? Dann kann dein Kardiologe unter Beachtund *dieser** Information* die Medikation anpassen.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg in dieser Behandlungsphase.

Alles Gute
Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank, Roland,

das ist ja ausführlicher, als der Beipackzettel. Mit dem Kardiologen werde ich bei meinem nächsten Besuch sprechen. Statine nehme ich nicht. Und die letzten Rhythmusstörungen liegen auch schon länger zurück. Aber ich nehme halt Bisohexal. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Auf www.drugs.com war keine Unverträglichkeit mit Bisohexal (Bisoprolol) angegeben. Darolutamid ist natürlich ein neues Medikament, von dem noch nicht alle Unverträglichkeiten bekannt sind.

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank, Georg,

das kannte ich noch nicht. Das beruhigt schon mal.

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

heute mal wieder PSA-Werte abgeholt. Der PSA ist unter Darolutamid gemeinsam mit Eligard von 6,50  auf auf 1,77 ng/ml gesunken. Im Grunde genommen erfreulich. Ich hätte mir noch einen tieferen Wert gewünscht, es hätte aber auch ganz anders kommen können. In 3 Monaten sehe ich weiter. 

Da der Testosteronwert unter Eligard bis nun auf 1,43 nmol/l gestiegen ist, bin ich wieder umgeschwenkt auf Pamorelin.   

Viele Grüße an alle

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an Alle,

Darolutamid scheint gut zu wirken. PSA runter auf 0,16 ng/ml bei Testo 1,16 nmol/l. Die Pamorelin-Spritze habe ich zum Verdruss des Urologen abelehnt. Wir schauen in 3 Monaten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Darolutamid wurde in Kombination mit einer Spritze getestet und zugelassen. Erste kleine Studien zeigen, dass die Kombination besser wirkt als Darolutamid allein. Die Nebenwirkungen sind allerdings bei Darolutamid Monotherapie deutlich geringer.

----------


## WernerE

Danke Georg,

ich bin mir des Risikos schon bewusst. Aber ich denke mir einfach, dass 2 Jahre Spritze (oder schon mehr) recht hart waren, Womöglich wirkt die Spritze ja auch wieder, wenn ich sie bei PSA-Steigerung wieder einsetze. Vielleicht bleibt mein Testo ja auch unten, weil mittlerweile alles in meinem Körper verdorrt ist. Dann werden die Hitzewallungen, etc. natürlich auch bleiben.

Schauen wir mal.

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Werner,

erst einmal eine Ergänzung an unseren lieben Lutzifer, wegen dem von mir erwähnten Lieferengpass.
Diesen gab es nur 1 X in meiner Gemeinde- Apotheke, aufgrund schlechter Organisation.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Werner, nach meiner Umrechnung von nmol/l zu ng/ml steigt doch dein Testo wieder, oder täusche ich mich?
Meine Hitzewallungen habe ich nur noch nachts im Bett. Mein Testosteron ist auf 3.34 ng/ml gestiegen.
Die Darolutamid haben bei mir wenige Nebenwirkungen.
Insbesondere aber Tollpatschigkeit und Müdigkeit. Meine Haut ist auch dünner geworden.

Außer eine Pille, in unregelmäßigen Abständen gegen etwas zu hohen Blutdruck, nehme ich weiter keine Medikamente. Mein damaliges gelegentliches Sodbrennen bin ich auch seit einer längeren Zeit los, dank der Tipps vom User Wolfgang aus Berlin.

Werner, du lässt ja auch alle 3 Monate den PSA messen, daher kannst du die Entwicklung gut beobachten.
Gucken wir mal.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss aus dem Norden
hartmut

----------


## WernerE

Danke Hartmut,

da stimme ich dir zu. In 3 Monaten sehen wir weiter. Mein Testo ist gegenüber der Messung von vor 3 Monaten etwas gesunken. Von 1,43 nmol/l auf 1,16. Und: Du sagst es, Darolutamid macht müüüde.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## lutzi007

Hi Darlutamidler,
mein Testo war inzwischen auch schon wieder von nahezu nichts auf über 4 ng/ml gestiegen. Deswegen fühle ich mich wahrscheinlich recht gut  :L&auml;cheln: 
Allerdings kann ich Tolpatschigkeit, Müdigkeit und eine gewisse Schlappheit für mich auch bestätigen. Ich bin in diesem Jahr schon ganz schön oft hingefallen.
Meine Tumorzellen scheinen sich aber auch wohl zu fühlen... Vielleicht muss ich doch wieder die Spritze dazunehmen.
Grüße von
Lutz(ifer)

----------


## WernerE

Hallo an alle,

Darolutamid wirkt weiter gut bei mir. Bin nun bei PSA 0,05 ng/ml. Ein Wert, den ich vorher noch nie hatte. Meine letzte Spritze liegt nun 6 Monate zurück. Mein Testosteronwert ist dennoch von 1,16 auf 1,09 nmol/l gefallen. Das heißt wohl nichts anderes, als dass mein Körper die Produktion weitestgehend eingestellt hat. Ein erschreckender Gedanke. Aber in meiner Situation eine Lebensverlängerung.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Werner,
das ist ja super! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass das Darolutamid bei Dir wirkt und wirkt und wirkt ...
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## WernerE

Moin Lutz,

danke dir. Ich bin immer noch skeptisch, allein aus dem Grund, dass Bicalutamid bei mir nur ganz kurz gewirkt hat. Zurzeit bin ich mit dem Ergebnis natürlich sehr zufrieden.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------

